# M-Pire - Ion St Gallerie



## mjk83 (4. August 2008)

Hi....

zeigt mal her Eure M-Pire und Ion St ´s ! Ich fang mal an mit meinem ......

viel Spass Gruß Martin 





( kommen in kürze aktuelle Fotos )


----------



## xMARTINx (4. August 2008)

sehr gut,hier der vorgänger...






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

gruß vom anderen martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (4. August 2008)

Werd mich auch beteilgen...
Diese Woche kommt mein ION ST extra Love..


----------



## xMARTINx (4. August 2008)

sag mal an,was für ne farbe hast du dir denn ausgesucht?
grüße


----------



## Jocka79 (4. August 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> sag mal an,was für ne farbe hast du dir denn ausgesucht?
> grüße



Pastelblau, rote elox Teile und schwarz elox das Heck

Könnt es wohl nicht abwarten

Werd mein Rad aber eher dezent halten....kann man sich länger angucken


----------



## xMARTINx (4. August 2008)

klingt nach nem schönen bike...bin mal gespannt


----------



## Jocka79 (4. August 2008)

Mal schauen, bin noch auf der suche nach einer guten Nabe für hinten....
Ansonsten werd ich wohl viele Teile von meinem altem verbauen.

Sorry wie unhöflich....eure kisten sind natürlich auch richtig fett!!

Kriege schon Lob ohne das ich das Teil in meinen Händen halte!!!!!
Nicolai halt....


----------



## mjk83 (4. August 2008)

Hi...


thx.. Deine Zusammenstellung hört sich richtig gut an! Bin echt mal gespannt auf das Teil !!

Lg Martin


----------



## BiggelsWorth (5. August 2008)

Hier ist mal mein Bike http://community.nrw-on.de/pics/fotoalben/0017823823.jpg


----------



## mjk83 (5. August 2008)

Hi....;

thx für Deinen Eintrag! Dein Bike sieht richtig geil aus!

Gruß Martin


----------



## acmatze (5. August 2008)

@BiggelsWorth: schickes teil haste da. dürfte ich denn mal erfahren, was du da fürn dämpfer drin hast? der sieht ja krass aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. August 2008)

Es gibt doch schon fürs Ion und für M-Pire eigene Fotothreads....

Na egal, meins:












Zwei Kultgefährte:







Ein fremdes:


----------



## mjk83 (5. August 2008)

HI....

cool sieht heiss aus ! Das Rot ist einfach spitze!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Condor (5. August 2008)

wow, was für ein Männerkettenblatt.... das taugt ja fast schon als Hauptständer


----------



## xMARTINx (5. August 2008)

hier noch ein paar gesammelte werke
von nem teamrider(foto aus winterberg)





[/URL][/IMG]

aus nem ami-forum,mit bos-dämpfer und bos-getunter boxxer





[/URL][/IMG]

hat mal jemand hier im forum gepostet,finde ich auch recht schön





[/URL][/IMG]

von nem user von mtbr.com





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xMARTINx (5. August 2008)

so und hier nen m-pire nachschlag

die alten geschosse vom cubebiker und seiner freundin





[/URL][/IMG]

keine ahnung mehr woher die stammen





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und hier nen sehr schönes mit nagelneuen specialized-dämpfer im woody-style





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kettenbeißer (6. August 2008)

Hier ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Ion incl. neuem Vivid Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (6. August 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> so und hier nen m-pire nachschlag
> 
> die alten geschosse vom cubebiker und seiner freundin



Huch, ich glaub jetzt werd ich doch ein wenig melancholisch...
War schon geil mit den zwei Rädern. Irgendwie fand ich das von meiner Frau sogar noch geiler, die Farbe war der Hammer, fährt jetzt der John Mc*** und meines habt ihr glaube ich da oben mit dem Vailla DH noch mal gesehen (das vom Biggels). Ich freu mich jedes Mal wenn wir die Räder wieder sehen


----------



## xMARTINx (6. August 2008)

schönes ion vom kettenbeißer!
@cubebiker
ja waren zwei ordentliche geschosse aber werden ja weiterhin gut bewegt.auf meins möchte ich trotz des gewichts nicht verzichten!


----------



## Jocka79 (6. August 2008)

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder aus Winterberg


----------



## Jocka79 (6. August 2008)

Das Ion aus der Rider..


----------



## John McLeash (7. August 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

hier mal ein paar aktuelle Mpire Bilder von meinem (ex Miss Cubebikers Bike)


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155046
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/0/0/5/6/_/large/DSC00908.JPG


----------



## xMARTINx (7. August 2008)

das ist ja mal richtig geil!warum keine boxxer wc mehr oder nur anderes casting?


----------



## darkhenry1 (7. August 2008)




----------



## mjk83 (7. August 2008)

Hi....

also der Rahmen in rot und das Heck in schwarz sieht einfach richtig geil aus! Sehr schönes Bike! Hoffe es kommen auch mal noch ein paar Ion´s 

Gruß Martin


----------



## GeEk (7. August 2008)

Bei mir gibts in 1-2 Monaten auch ein Ion ST!! Muß mich jetzt nur noch auf die Farbe festlegen...

Hat jemand den Test vom Ion ST aus der MTB-Rider zufällig eingescant und schickt ihn mir per PM 

Neben der Farbe weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich mir das Ion dann sowie auf dem einen Bild mit der Totem aufbaue oder doch mit 'ner DC-Gabel (Boxxer oder Fox 40). Aber da mach ich mir Gedanken drüber, wenn der Rahmen da ist...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. August 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> Hi....
> 
> also der Rahmen in rot und das Heck in schwarz sieht einfach richtig geil aus! Sehr schönes Bike! Hoffe es kommen auch mal noch ein paar Ion´s
> 
> Gruß Martin




Also falls Du in Deinem Post jetzt das letzte Bild vom M-Pire meinst...

Das Rahmenheck vom Darkhenry ist silber!!

Bis jetzt is nur meines rot-schwarz 


Ich find diese Farbkombi generell auch am schönsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (8. August 2008)

Hey Martin,

ja die WC hat sich verabschiedet, eins der Rohre ist an der unteren Nut gebrochen.

Gabel ist grad bei der Garantieabwicklung.

Aber da ich fahren wollte (war grad in PdS) hab ich mir ne neue Team gekauft.

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## xMARTINx (8. August 2008)

ja das alte wc problem...sieht aber mit der team echt gut aus!


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2008)

Komischer Dämpfer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










supergeile Baiks hier 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (9. August 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ja das alte wc problem...sieht aber mit der team echt gut aus!



Wobei es schon interessant ist, dass die Team das absolut gleiche Bauteil hat. Und da hört man nichts. Ich hab mit meiner Worldcup auch noch keine Probleme in der Hinsicht gehabt.

BTW: Wer fährt bei wie viel Gewicht welchen luftdruck in der Boxxer Worldcup?
Ich hab fahrfertig 80 kg und fahr irgendwie so 130 PSI rum oder noch bissl weniger.


----------



## John McLeash (9. August 2008)

Jo ich fand sie mit 130 zu straff und mit 110 zu weich, dann bin ich auf die 120 gekommen... bei 75 kg


----------



## mjk83 (9. August 2008)

Hi...

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild :>





und noch eins.....





Gruß Martin


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. August 2008)

Weiß mit rot eloxierten Parts  

Gingen die Decals von der 888 problemlos runter? Wäre ein Grund, sich nochmal eine 08er Marzoccchi zuzulegen (weil mit dem Originaldesign kommt die mir nicht ans Bike!!).

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. August 2008)

Ist zufällig jemand hier der vom Lambda auf das Ion umgestigen ist? 
Wenn ja wie war die Umstellung?


----------



## mjk83 (10. August 2008)

Hi....

ja die Decals gingen prolemlos runter! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (10. August 2008)

also ich bin von lambda auf m-pire umgestiegen,aber ion bin ich auch schon nen paar meter gefahren,sind schon sehr verschiedene bikes


----------



## xMARTINx (10. August 2008)




----------



## fUEL (10. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Komischer Dämpfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


geil das Teil - die Dorado kommt gut , hat jemand hier eigentlich nen Plan, wann der *ion g-box 2 Getriebe-Rahmensatz* verfügbar sein wird?

Ich könnt mich für so was erwärmen, so mit Bos Gabel und Dämpfer, schicker Rahmenfarbe etc. feine Sache! In rot war ja schon mal eines gepostet im zeig was du hast


----------



## Tom$ (10. August 2008)

Der Rahmen sollte eigentlich schon verfÃ¼gbar sein, er kostet ca. 5000â¬.

GruÃ,

Tom


----------



## Macross (10. August 2008)

ja gibts schon ^^


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. August 2008)

Meines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjk83 (11. August 2008)

Hi...

das M-Pire sieht geil aus ..! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## dangerousD (11. August 2008)

Macross schrieb:


> ja gibts schon ^^


 
Kann es sein, dass dieses Bike vorletzte Woche noch in Portes du Soleil unterwegs war? Hing am Lift in Avoriaz nämlich neben mir  Hatte kurzfristig überlegt, ob ich mein Ion zum Tausch dafür da lasse... Der Kollege war recht zügig mit dem G-Boxxer unterwegs.  Und so lautlos


----------



## xMARTINx (11. August 2008)

ja da würde ich auch aus versehen das falsche rad vom lift nehmen...


----------



## fUEL (11. August 2008)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sollte eigentlich schon verfügbar sein, er kostet ca. 5000.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Tom


 
Danke
Falco hat geantwortet 4816,30 
auf der neuen Website ist es dann eingepflegt als neues Modell.
mfg frank


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. August 2008)

das getriebebike ist so cool.


----------



## Macross (14. August 2008)

ja das war er hat alles super funktioniert nur die hinterradnabe bedarf wohl verbesserung.


----------



## bep (19. August 2008)




----------



## xMARTINx (19. August 2008)

schönes ding aber die grünen felgen gehen gar nicht


----------



## nuts (19. August 2008)

hab hier zwei schöne Ionen vom Testday in Winterberg:


----------



## basti242 (20. August 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> schönes ding aber die grünen felgen gehen gar nicht




Hat doch irgendwie was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjk83 (20. August 2008)

Hi...

die Bike´s sehen einfach richtig geil aus! Vorallem das mit den grünen Felgen sieht hammer aus !

Gruß Martin


----------



## bep (20. August 2008)

tx! die grünen felgen sind gerade der burner


----------



## Jocka79 (21. August 2008)

Meins auch fertig....hoffe es gefällt.
Kann leider noch nicht biken1
glaub mein Arm brauch noch ein bischen..


----------



## Kettenbeißer (21. August 2008)

Auf den letzten drei Bildern sieht man ja anscheinend den modifizierten Umlenkhebel. Hat sonst wer Probleme mit dem Ersten? Meiner hält bis jetz ohne Probleme. Die Überbelastung kommt ja anscheinend auch nur durch eine zu weiche Feder.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2008)

tritt wohl nur bei einigen leuten auf und wohl auch nur wenn man mit 230mm fährt...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. August 2008)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:


> Auf den letzten drei Bildern sieht man ja anscheinend den modifizierten Umlenkhebel. Hat sonst wer Probleme mit dem Ersten? Meiner hält bis jetz ohne Probleme. Die Überbelastung kommt ja anscheinend auch nur durch eine zu weiche Feder.



Da muss man in der 230er Einstellung schon vollgas durchschlagen und da spielt die Feder und der Fahrstil schon auch ne Rolle.

Alex, ich glaub da fehlen Dir ein paar Kilo um die Rippen um so viel Kraft zu erzeugen damits Probleme gibt - und der grosse Dropper bist ja auch ned.


----------



## mjk83 (21. August 2008)

Hi ....

die Farbe gefällt mir sehr! Glaube hätte mir auch das Heck schwarz machen sollen! 

LG Martin


----------



## bep (24. August 2008)

mein umlenkhebel is heute verbogen, fahre 230mm.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. August 2008)

Bei welcher Aktion ist das passiert und wie schwer bist Du?


Also bei dem superguten Nicolai-Service verstehe ich es nicht ganz weshalb sich die Leute die unbedingt 230mm Federweg brauchen sich nicht den neuen Umlenkhebel zusenden lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bep (25. August 2008)

keine ahnung genau bei welcher aktion, 80kg wiege ich. neuer umlenkhebel wird halt jetzt bestellt, haette auch halten koennen.


----------



## Raoul Sous (25. August 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> die Bike´s sehen einfach richtig geil aus! Vorallem das mit den grünen Felgen sieht hammer aus !
> 
> Gruß Martin







Wollen wir hoffen, dass das Ersatzteil trotz der anstehenden Messe schnell da ist, damits weiter gehen kann


----------



## Falco Mille (25. August 2008)

Der modifizierter neue Umlenkhebel kann von Besitzern der ersten Ion Generationan auf Wunsch kostenlos angefordert werde. Er ist nun in allen Eloxfarben lieferbar.

 Grüße, Falco


----------



## mjk83 (25. August 2008)

Hi...

das ist doch mal ein Wort! Einfach der beste Service den sich ein Kunde wünschen kann !

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. August 2008)

hallo falco, macht ihr auch blaue umlenkhebel/dämpferaufnahmen oder nur rot/gold/schwarz?


----------



## mjk83 (26. August 2008)

Hi Falco,

mal ne Frage zum Umlenkhebel....soll ich meinen alten ausbauen und dann zu Euch schicken oder bekomme ich den so ???

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. August 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> Hi Falco,
> 
> mal ne Frage zum Umlenkhebel....soll ich meinen alten ausbauen und dann zu Euch schicken oder bekomme ich den so ???
> 
> Gruß Martin


Du kannst ihn zu mir bringen, wenn dir das hilft?

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## mjk83 (26. August 2008)

Hi...

so zuschicken lassen kann ich mir ihn nicht ???

Gruss Martin


----------



## bep (28. August 2008)

ging ja fix, innerhalb von 3 tagen da und fertig eingebaut


----------



## BumsbergRider (28. August 2008)

Hier ist meins


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2008)

...und hier mein Ion nach 8 Monaten im Einsatz. Mit Kampfspuren  - bin aber nach wie vor begeistert. Auch (oder weil?!) die Farbe polarisiert


----------



## mjk83 (31. August 2008)

Hi....

sieht richtig schick aus die Farbe  Kann auch nur sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin mit dem ION !!!

Lg Martin


----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...und hier mein Ion nach 8 Monaten im Einsatz. Mit Kampfspuren  - bin aber nach wie vor begeistert. Auch (oder weil?!) die Farbe polarisiert



hey hallo, welche rahmengröße isn das?
gruß rainer


----------



## dangerousD (1. September 2008)

L(arge)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. September 2008)

Gestern war ein ganz weisses Ion in Leogang... war schön!

Obwohl so viel los war warn nur drei Nicolais da... ein weisses Lambda, ein weisses Ion und mein M-Pire.


----------



## Prexl (2. September 2008)

Am letzten Wochenende war anscheinend Nicolai Treffen am Geißkopf, da waren so viele. Doch ein rot-schwarzes Ion in Gr: S war der Hingucker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. September 2008)

Prexl schrieb:


> Am letzten Wochenende war anscheinend Nicolai Treffen am Geißkopf, da waren so viele. Doch ein rot-schwarzes Ion in Gr: S war der Hingucker.




Drum waren nur drei in Leogang.

Rot-schwarz ist einfach die schönste Farbkombi   ... aber S zu klein für mich.


Prexl, hast Du mir was zu sagen???


----------



## Prexl (3. September 2008)

@Pyro: ???? aber so ein Genickwahnsinn vo KTM wär scho guad

mein Geiler Schei*








Ein Lob an Nicolai, die Räder sind von der Verarbeitung super u die Kiste macht mal richtig Spaß.

Größe S; ich  178cm


----------



## Rockcity Roller (3. September 2008)

@pyro: welche rahmengröße hast du?

bzw. könnt ihr mal eure körpergrößen und dazu die rahmengrößen posten? danke!!


----------



## bep (3. September 2008)

1,80m; medium


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2008)

meins,ist ne m





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. September 2008)

Prexl schrieb:


> @Pyro: ???? aber so ein Genickwahnsinn vo KTM wär scho guad



Nix do... keine Ösiware, wenn dann nur das original Leatt Brace !!!!
Kannst gern mal meins probiern, ich hab noch eines auf Lager... aber in ca. 14 Tagen sollten wieder welche gehn.



Prexl schrieb:


> mein Geiler Schei*



 




Prexl schrieb:


> Ein Lob an Nicolai, die Räder sind von der Verarbeitung super u die Kiste macht mal richtig Spaß.
> 
> Größe S; ich  178cm



Sag mal... glaubst Du ich erzähl seit Jahren Märchen und fahr 3 Schrotträder???? Du hast Dich fürs richtige entschieden, gratuliere!!!!!

... nur an Deiner Stelle hätte ich Größe M genommen....



Ich fahr dieses göttliche M-Pire ST in Größe M bei 1,83m Körpergröße und 3% Körperfett...


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2008)

achso,bin 178 und die m sitzt prima


----------



## Kettenbeißer (4. September 2008)

1,84 und Größe L. Passt perfekt.


----------



## Prexl (4. September 2008)

M wäre bestimmt auch interesant, zum spielen is das Ion in Gr. S sau lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. September 2008)

Prexl schrieb:


> M wäre bestimmt auch interesant, zum spielen is das Ion in Gr. S sau lustig.



Hast Du noch Urlaub?? Der Tom & I will nächste Woche... dienstag oder so zum spielen fahren... GK.


----------



## Prexl (7. September 2008)

Leider Spätschicht würd gern am Gk sein. brenn total


----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. September 2008)

hallo, könnten nochmal n paar leute ihre körpergrößen, dazu rahmengrößen und die federhärte posten, die ihr fahrt? fürs ION.
danke!


----------



## dangerousD (13. September 2008)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hallo, könnten nochmal n paar leute ihre körpergrößen, dazu rahmengrößen und die federhärte posten, die ihr fahrt? fürs ION.
> danke!



192cm - 96kg - Gr. L - 600


----------



## mjk83 (14. September 2008)

Hi...

bin 1.83m, 85kg und fahre ne 550 Feder!

Gruß


----------



## Prexl (14. September 2008)

aktuell 400er fox dhx 5.0, wobei ich wieder eine roco wc möchte

hätte noch einen mit 241mm einbaulänge zu haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. September 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> bin 1.83m, 85kg und fahre ne 550 Feder!
> 
> Gruß




welche Rahmengröße


----------



## mjk83 (14. September 2008)

Größe M !

Gruß


----------



## xMARTINx (18. September 2008)

grad bei mtbr.com gefunden


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2008)

raw


----------



## mjk83 (18. September 2008)

Wow!

Das Ion hat was! Schönes Teil!

Gruß


----------



## Jocka79 (18. September 2008)

Letztes Wochenende....


----------



## mjk83 (18. September 2008)

Hey,

die Farbwahl ist spitze! Sieht sehr gut aus!

:>
Hau rein viel Spaß beim Fahren!

Gruß


----------



## Jocka79 (18. September 2008)

Danke,
hab mich schwer getan seit dem es Kryptonight green nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## mjk83 (23. September 2008)

Hi...

was für eine Einbaulänge hat denn der Dämpfer beim Ion ??? Steh glaub auf dem Schlauch!

Gruß Martin


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2008)

222mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjk83 (23. September 2008)

Hi....

cool danke Guru! Wieso steht aber im Datenblatt vom ION 223mm ????

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2008)

Du bist ja katholischer als der Papst, 1mm


----------



## mjk83 (23. September 2008)

Hi,

haja ... aber Hallo! Bin normal 0.01 mm gewohnt :>!!

Gruß


----------



## mjk83 (23. September 2008)

Hmmm

was hältst Du denn vom Vivid Dämpfer ???

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2008)

zu schwer!


----------



## mjk83 (23. September 2008)

Cool das war mal eine Ansage! THX :>

Hau rein !

Grüße nach Eppele


----------



## mjk83 (23. September 2008)

@ Guru

Wann sehen wir denn mal paar Bilder von Deinem ION ????

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2008)

wenn ich es habe!


----------



## mjk83 (23. September 2008)

Na dann mal Daumen drücken das Du es bald bekommst
Bin schon sehr gespannt drauf!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. September 2008)

es kommt im November und ich werde es wieder verkaufen, aber vielleicht
mach ich noch ne Probefahrt damit


----------



## mjk83 (23. September 2008)

Da bin ich mal gespannt drauf  was kommt denn für ein Dämpfer rein ???


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2008)

bis jetzt is es noch der Fox Van R, aber mal schauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2008)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Danke,
> hab mich schwer getan seit dem es Kryptonight green nicht mehr gibt...



Jocka
 am kettenstrebenschutz musst du noch arbeiten... 
 ist diesem schönem bike nicht würdig.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. September 2008)

@guru
warum nen rahmen schon wieder verkaufen wenn du ihn noch nicht mal hast?


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

mir ist da beruflich was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjk83 (24. September 2008)

Hehe


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> mir ist da beruflich was dazwischen gekommen



waa ...  was is passiert ?


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

du hast ne PN!


----------



## mjk83 (24. September 2008)

Hi  @ll,

hat keiner mehr neue Pics von seinem Bike ??? Da gibts doch noch bestimmt mehr 

Gruß


----------



## Jocka79 (24. September 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jocka
> am kettenstrebenschutz musst du noch arbeiten...
> ist diesem schönem bike nicht würdig.



Jap, Kettenstrebenschutz ist in arbeit...und noch ein paar andere sachen sind geplant.
Bei mir geht eigentlich funktion vor optik...
aber geil aussehen darf es trotzdem


----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

Hi,

hier nochmal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Ion! 





Gruß Martin


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

was wiegt denn das gute Teil ?


----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

Hi,

gute Frage!?!?! Hab es noch nicht gewogen!


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

dann komm mal vorbei, dann wiegen wir ES


----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

Also ein Fliegengewicht ist es auf keinen Fall  Denke das es so 21 kg wiegt!
:>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

Das geht besser


----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

Klar, aber dann ist es nicht mehr so stabil oder ??


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

Bei der Stabilität geht da nix verloren  aber wenn du das brauchst


----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

hmmm meinst Du ?? was würdest Du denn ändern ???


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt müde und geh pennen, komm halt mal rüber


----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

Ich bin nur noch ganz selten in HD


----------



## mjk83 (30. September 2008)

Hi,

hier nochmal ein Bild ohne Aufkleber 





Gruß Martin


----------



## xMARTINx (30. September 2008)

kann mich mit der gabel nicht so anfreunden aber sonst schönes gerät!


----------



## mjk83 (30. September 2008)

Hi,

wo bekommt man die farbigen Decals für den Vivid her ???? Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (1. Oktober 2008)

wenn du ihn tunen lässt glaube ich!


----------



## ewoq (1. Oktober 2008)

selber plotten


----------



## mjk83 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi @ll,

ich mache gerade mit meinen Dämpfer Setup rum und wollte wissen was ich bevorzugt..... langsame oder schnelle Zufstufe?????!!!???????

Gruß Martin


----------



## publicenemy (3. Oktober 2008)

schnelle . bei bodenwellen wie in winterberg am ende brauchst du ne schnelle , denn sonst legst du dich hin .
Ich habe mal gehört das teamfahrer die zugstufe komplett ausbauen . stimmt das?


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Oktober 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> schnelle . bei bodenwellen wie in winterberg am ende brauchst du ne schnelle , denn sonst legst du dich hin .
> Ich habe mal gehört das teamfahrer die zugstufe komplett ausbauen . stimmt das?



Wenn sie nach einem Drop direkt wieder hochspringen wollen würde es Sinn machen. Ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## John McLeash (4. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Zugstufe haahahhaah.

Echt lustig, aber im Ernst das stimmt nicht und zu schnell sollte die Zugstufe auch nicht sein sonst legst du dich nach jedem Sprund oder Drop ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (4. Oktober 2008)

kalr für normale leute , ist es kacke weil die rausgekickt werden . aber wenn ihr euch mal überlegt , wenn die pros über ein stenfeld heizen oder sonstwas ?  die gabel würde absacken ... naja ich habs nur gehört , für uns normalos wäre das eh schwachsinn


----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. Oktober 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> schnelle . bei bodenwellen wie in winterberg am ende brauchst du ne schnelle , denn sonst legst du dich hin .
> Ich habe mal gehört das teamfahrer die zugstufe komplett ausbauen . stimmt das?



 warum legt man sich denn mit langsamer zugstufe hin? der dämpfer verhärtet nur und kann die schläge nicht mehr so gut wegbügeln. das hieße ja, das sich jeder mitm hardtail dahinlegen würde...

komplett ausbauen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dann schaukelt das bike ja hin und her und ist völlig unkontrollierbar...

aber zurück an den fragesteller: so schnell wie möglich, ohne das der hinterbau nach sprüngen rauskickt und/ oder nervös wird. 
ich hab meine zugstufe auch immer recht schnell, bei einzelnen dicken drops dreh ich die schonmal langsamer, um den hochkickenden hinterrad effekt zu eliminieren (hab mir nur deshalb schonmal die rippen geprellt)

gruß rainer


----------



## publicenemy (5. Oktober 2008)

rockcity : ichwversteh nicht was du meinst? du sagst genau das was ich meine! oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?


----------



## mjk83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

eine frage was hat das Ion für den Kettenführungaufnahme ??? ISCG oder ISCG 05 ???
Hmm ... was hat die Bomber 888 für eine Bremssattelaufnahme ???? Postmount ???

schon mal Danke 

Grüßle


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine frage was hat das Ion für den Kettenführungaufnahme ??? ISCG oder ISCG 05 ???
> Hmm ... was hat die Bomber 888 für eine Bremssattelaufnahme ???? Postmount ???
> ...



ISCG

888 Bj. 2007: Post Mount 160mm. Aber leider keine Ahnung, ob das bei denen davor/danach auch so ist.


----------



## mjk83 (8. Oktober 2008)

cool Danke für Deine Antwort  Und wie läuft Dein ION ??? Sag mal was hast Du für Bremsen dran ?


Gruß :>


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> cool Danke für Deine Antwort  Und wie läuft Dein ION ??? Sag mal was hast Du für Bremsen dran ?
> 
> 
> Gruß :>



Würde eher sagen, dass es fährt. Das aber verdammt gut  Insbesondere bei technischen Trails mit vielen Kurven macht es (mir) richtig Laune. Schön wendig... Freue mich schon auf's WE, da geht's nochmal nach B-Mais. Auf dem FR fühlt sich das Ion pudelwohl, gerade das untere, enge Stück im Wald ist genial zu fahren. Auf dem DH geht's natürlich auch, da stammen ja die meisten meiner Bilder her 

Bremsen sind derzeit noch die Formula K24 dran, aber für nächstes Jahr werden es wohl Saints. Wenn die nur endlich mal verfügbar wären...


----------



## mjk83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hört sich richtig gut an  Dann mal viel Spaß und Danke für die Auskunft!

Gruß :>


----------



## Prexl (8. Oktober 2008)

@dangerousD: da wird man sich ja am Goaßkopf sehn.


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

Heute ist er gekommen       




























Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinnig schön ! Ein absoluter Traumrahmen !
Zack, zack, aufbauen ! (Und bitte keine Spankteile)


----------



## ewoq (9. Oktober 2008)

das raw-finish ist super!


----------



## sluette (9. Oktober 2008)

mal ne frage, ist so eine rahmen in raw eigentlich günstiger als eloxiert oder gepulvert ?


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> mal ne frage, ist so eine rahmen in raw eigentlich günstiger als eloxiert oder gepulvert ?



Nein!


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Oktober 2008)

raw ist besser als jede farbe,ein traum!!!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2008)

@sluette: bei Nicolai gibt es nur Aufpreise, keine Abschläge !


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Oktober 2008)

geiles teil der rahmen...


----------



## mjk83 (9. Oktober 2008)

Geiler Rahmen Guru ....

was meinste wann hast DU das Teil fertig ???

Gruß :>


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

Da ich momentan alles habe, ausser Geld, wird das eine Langzeit Baustelle  nächstes Jahr bestimmt erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @sluette: bei Nicolai gibt es nur Aufpreise, keine Abschläge !



das habe ich schon befürchtet. immerhin sparen die sich für den paintjob nen haufen arbeit. 
schau im meine signatur, ich habe einige nicolais geordert ...


----------



## mjk83 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm...

ist das jetzt doch Dein Rahmen  ??? 

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

gehören tut er schon mir


----------



## dersteinmetz (9. Oktober 2008)

@guru: dass der rahmen net einstaubt, biete ich dir an, die teile von meinem hobel dranzuschrauben...fahr ihn dir dann solange ein, bis du deine teile zusammenhast...


----------



## mjk83 (9. Oktober 2008)

hrhr...

dann mal viel Spaß damit 

Gruß


----------



## mjk83 (9. Oktober 2008)

@ Guru...

was meinste wenn alles zusammen hast, wieviel Dein Bike wiegt ???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (9. Oktober 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> @ Guru...
> 
> was meinste wenn alles zusammen hast, wieviel Dein Bike wiegt ???
> 
> Gruß




kommt wohl drauf an, welche teile er verbaut

so zwischen 17,5 und 25 kilo is wohl alles drin


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> @guru: dass der rahmen net einstaubt, biete ich dir an, die teile von meinem hobel dranzuschrauben...fahr ihn dir dann solange ein, bis du deine teile zusammenhast...


----------



## mjk83 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ....

da sind wir dann mal alle gespannt wie es aussieht wenns fertig ist 

Gruß


----------



## haha (9. Oktober 2008)

@Krankenfahrzeugfahrer:
wohl das schickste ion, das bisher existiert.


----------



## haha (9. Oktober 2008)

ganz vergessen, das gewicht würde mich mal interessieren, da raw ja bekanntlich leichter ist.


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

@haha,
danke dir  Noch ist es nicht fertig, ich kann es also noch so richtig versauen 
5,172Kg Rahmen+Dämpfer!


----------



## haha (9. Oktober 2008)

geht vom gewicht her ja richtig. absicht, dass da kein dhx drin ist?
da musst du aber einen üblen fehler begehen, dass das bike nachher schlecht aussieht. buntes elox. zeugs würde ich mir bei dem rahmen sparen, schätzungsweise kommt der mit schwarzen teilen am besten..


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

haha schrieb:


> geht vom gewicht her ja richtig. *absicht, dass da kein dhx drin ist?*..



Ja, das Geld!



haha schrieb:


> da musst du aber einen üblen fehler begehen, dass das bike nachher schlecht aussieht...



Glaube mir, das kann ich richtig gut  



haha schrieb:


> buntes elox. zeugs würde ich mir bei dem rahmen sparen, schätzungsweise kommt der mit schwarzen teilen am besten..



Buntes elox Zeugs?  Ich will ja nicht :kotz: das Teil wird schön schlicht 
Ich Denke da an eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel, oder die B-Box vom Kalle, schaumermal  Ich hab ja Zeit, bin ja noch jung  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würds ja net aushalten, so einen tollen Rahmen zuhause rumstehen zu haben....


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin momentan Sexuell sehr motiviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. Oktober 2008)

tut das nicht weh?


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

sehr, aber egal, ich mach jetzt mal weiter


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Oktober 2008)

rote wippe hätte nen sehr schönen kontrast zum raw gegeben,hätte ich gemacht und nen vivid rein,aber ist halt geschmackssache,bei mir wärs schon längst zusammengebaut.
und warum hammerschmidt?wirds nen freerider?was kommen sonst noch für parts ran?


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ein Vivid kommt nicht in frage, der wiegt über ein Kilo, wenn ich mir das Teil
Aufbaue kommen da nur Pornoteile rein, ich habe ja Zeit  aber kein Geld


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Oktober 2008)

oh nein,dafür funktioniert der vivid absolut geil und ich denke das ist ja wohl wichtiger als gewicht,meine meinung...


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2008)

Erst mal abwarten, wie sich der Vivid auf Dauer macht.


----------



## mjk83 (10. Oktober 2008)

Der ist einfach nur geil


----------



## guru39 (10. Oktober 2008)




----------



## mjk83 (10. Oktober 2008)

hmm ....

nettes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi Guru ,
warst Du nicht auf der Eurobike als Oberdealer bei Kalle am Stand ?


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ob ich der Oberdealer war weiss ich net, aber ansonsten haste Recht


----------



## zigec (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi!
Weiss jemand wieviel ist für ion st BB height und Effective Top Tube? Ich kann es nicht finden...

Gruß


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Oktober 2008)

kannst du kein deutsch?


----------



## Testmaen (12. Oktober 2008)

Top tube lenght / Oberrohrlänge: 

size
"S" 543 mm (21,4 inch) 
"M" 568 mm (22,4 inch) 
"L" 593 mm (23,3 inch) 

bei einer Gabel mit 585mm Einbaulänge/ fork with 585mm axle-2-crown-length

http://www.nicolai.net



xMARTINx schrieb:


> kannst du kein deutsch?



... sonst fällt dir zu seiner Frage nichts ein ?


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Oktober 2008)

man kann ja mal nen ordentlichen satz bilden?!und vielleicht auch ohne denglisch.und wozu hat nicolai ne homepage?da findet man alle geodaten die man braucht,man muss nur mal gucken

und damits mal wider was zum gucken gibt






[/URL][/IMG]

aber inzwischen mit vivid





[/URL][/IMG]

aktuellere fotos gibts bald wenn die neuen decals da sind und dann hoffentlich in der richtigen farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> man kann ja mal nen ordentlichen satz bilden?!und vielleicht auch ohne denglisch.und wozu hat nicolai ne homepage?da findet man alle geodaten die man braucht,man muss nur mal gucken


 
***off-topic***


Um Dein Deutsch mal zu übersetzen: "Man kann ja mal einen ordentlichen Satz bilden, und vielleicht auch ohne "Denglisch". Und wozu hat Nicolai eine Homepage (englischer Begriff)? Da findet man alle Geometriedaten, die man braucht. Man muß nur mal gucken."

Sorry Martin, aber der mußte einfach sein... es gibt auch Forum-Nutzer, die nicht deutscher Herkunft sind und deren Satzbau daher manchmal etwas "merkwürdig" klingt. Aber bevor man über andere lästert, vielleicht doch mal über die eigenen "Meisterwerke des Satzbaus (Interpunktion und Groß- und Kleinschreibung eingeschlossen)" nachdenken...


***off-topic Ende***


----------



## dersteinmetz (13. Oktober 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> man kann ja mal nen ordentlichen satz bilden?!und vielleicht auch ohne denglisch.und wozu hat nicolai ne homepage?da findet man alle geodaten die man braucht,man muss nur mal gucken
> 
> und damits mal wider was zum gucken gibt
> 
> ...




Der Howwel sieht so extrem unbenutzt aus....
Aber auch so extrem goil...


----------



## mjk83 (13. Oktober 2008)

@DangerousD,

bist Du zufrieden mit Deinem Helius Am ??? Sieht richtig geil aus !

Gruß Martin


----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> @DangerousD,
> 
> bist Du zufrieden mit Deinem Helius Am ??? Sieht richtig geil aus !
> 
> Gruß Martin


 
Falscher Fred, aber ja... guckst Du hier: Helius AM-Fred


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Oktober 2008)

ja hast ja recht,trotzdem gibt es ja die internetseite von nicolai um sowas nachzulesen..egal 

@dersteinmetz,der hobel wird regelmäßig gefahren aber auch gut gepflegt,da wars halt mal geputzt,momentan siehts anders aus


----------



## mjk83 (14. Oktober 2008)

@ Guru....

gibts schon nen update von Deinem rahmen ??ß

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2008)

Nein.


----------



## mjk83 (14. Oktober 2008)

hmm Schade .... bin so gespannt


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2008)

Hat schon jemand ein Ion mit Gboxx2 geordert ?


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Oktober 2008)

irgendeiner hat schon mal im downhillbikefotoalbum nen aufgebautes gepostet,glaub das war seins oder von nem kumpel von dem der es gepostet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (14. Oktober 2008)

jo ist bei mir drinn ist von nem kumpel


----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt ! Hatte ich vergessen ! Das hier:


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2008)

hab sonntach in W-Berg auch einz gesehn.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Oktober 2008)

wobei die kabel vorne doch sehr lieblos verlegt sind,das gehört ordentlicher!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. Oktober 2008)

da ist so oder so noch so manches verbesserungspotenzial vorhanden.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist denn obiges Foto entstanden??? Der Typ mitm Demo fährt in Arbeitshose mit Meterstab ???


Ich kann da auch ein Foto beisteuern, ist mir persönlich aber fast bissl zu viel rot:


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Oktober 2008)

ach das ´viele rot wäre mir ´bei dem rad egal,ein absoluter traum!


----------



## sluette (18. Oktober 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wo ist denn obiges Foto entstanden??? Der Typ mitm Demo fährt in Arbeitshose mit Meterstab ???



klar, wie willst du sonst messen wie tief du gedropt bist ...


----------



## ewoq (18. Oktober 2008)

das obere gbox ion minus truvativ parts und stütze, plus syntace parts fände ich eigentlich ziemlich geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (19. Oktober 2008)

das bild ist kurz nach fertigstellung in der werkstatt des demofahrers entstanden^^

das bike fährt sich laut besitzer sau geil nur gripshift nervt und ist halt n bißchen schwer in wallung zu bekommen. 
in den alpen beim downhill aber zu vernachlässigen ;D


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. Oktober 2008)

was wiegen euche Ion so ?


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Oktober 2008)

meins mit neuen decals





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Testmaen (20. Oktober 2008)

Ahhh, sehr cool!


----------



## Jocka79 (20. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil...
und jetzt haste noch mehr "extra Love" am bike...
Hab mir auch grad die neuen sticker bestellt!


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Oktober 2008)

finde die dinger auf jeden fall sehr schick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Oktober 2008)

Sind diese neuen Decals direkt von Nicolai???


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Oktober 2008)

ja,musst dich an hoshi wenden,e-mail adresse steht auf der nicolaiseite


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (21. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Marsmann (21. Oktober 2008)

der hintergrund is aba en fake oder? wenn nicht dann: wow!!! 

schönes bike übrigens


----------



## sluette (22. Oktober 2008)

Marsmann schrieb:


> der hintergrund is aba en fake oder? wenn nicht dann: wow!!!
> 
> schönes bike übrigens


 
schaut mir eher nach hdr aus, also bild in drei belichtungszeiten aufgenommen und anschließend per software gemerged...


----------



## c_w (22. Oktober 2008)

Jup... und was fuer Bikefotos ne absolut sinnfreie Spielerei ist, ich will das Fahrrad sehen und nicht irgendwelche doofen Wolken, uuuuuh....


----------



## dersteinmetz (22. Oktober 2008)

ohne auto, dann


----------



## mjk83 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

hier nochmal 2 Bilder von meinem Bike!









Falls jemand am Bike Interesse hat einfach melden!

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Bike Interesse hat einfach melden!
> 
> Gruß



Warum willste denn die Fuhre verkaufen?


----------



## dersteinmetz (22. Oktober 2008)

das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjk83 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich gehe für längere Zeit ins Ausland! Deswegen bevor es Daheim rum steht!

Gruß


----------



## mjk83 (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Guru

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Gruß


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Oktober 2008)

meins mal wiedr,rahmen steht auch zum verkauf






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## John McLeash (24. Oktober 2008)

Wow das geile Ding willst du vekaufen?


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Oktober 2008)

am liebsten würde ich es behalten,möchte mir nen ion aufbauen,das m-pire wäre zum rumliegen viel zu schade,fürs neue muss aber das baby erstmal weg


----------



## Kettenbeißer (24. Oktober 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> am liebsten würde ich es behalten,möchte mir nen ion aufbauen,


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Oktober 2008)

sind aber auch beides so geile bikes...ach mann


----------



## san_andreas (24. Oktober 2008)

Hebs lieber auf, nachher ärgerst du dich nur (meine Erfahrung).
Wenn ein Ion, dann in der gleichen Farbe, finde ich traumhaft.


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> am liebsten würde ich es behalten,möchte mir nen ion aufbauen,das m-pire wäre zum rumliegen viel zu schade,fürs neue muss aber das baby erstmal weg



Manche Dinge ändern sich nie... Martin's Bikes dafür umso öfter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (25. Oktober 2008)

ey das lambda hatte ich über zwei jahre!!!vielleicht behalt ich das m-pire ja auch...wer weiß


----------



## Hache (25. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein M-Pire,sorry für die schlechte Quali






MfG
Hache


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Oktober 2008)

schick,bist du nicht der,der es auf diät setzen wollte?


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal Bilder von meinem ION Rahmen 





















raw = Porno  

alla.


----------



## haha (26. Oktober 2008)

raw = mehr porno geht nicht
alla


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Oktober 2008)

so gut das teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiper (26. Oktober 2008)

Was für Gemälde!!! Wenn ich mir ein Nicolai mal leiste, dann ist es auch raw! 100%


----------



## ins (27. Oktober 2008)

ich sollte mir diese bilder nicht ansehen....  die bikes sind so geil!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2008)

Wirklich sehr geil !


----------



## machero (27. Oktober 2008)

das sieht in raw wirklich sehr, sehr geil aus


----------



## dangerousD (28. Oktober 2008)

@guru

Ich erinnere mich da an ein Lied, das man uns in der Schule eingetrichtert hat... wie ging das noch... ach ja: _*Bau' auf, bau' auf*_ usw. Den Rest habe ich vergessen


----------



## Hache (29. Oktober 2008)

@xMARTINx

Jupp der bin ich, scheiterte aber bis jetzt am lieben Geld

Wird diesen Winter aber in Angriff genommen

MfG
Hache

PS: Das in Raw


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Oktober 2008)

naccher gibts bilder von meinem ion


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2008)

Her damit !


----------



## haha (30. Oktober 2008)

aber dalli!...


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Oktober 2008)

so,hier meine babys/sorry fürs handybild aber meine cam liegt noch bei meiner freundin),m-pire muss nur noch geputzt werden,ion wird wohl ende nächster woche fertig,laufrad muss noch eingespeicht werden und das neue innenlager muss auch erstmal kommen.rahmen ist nen 08er,lag da noch in nem shop rum,der neue umlenkhebel kommt natürlich demnächste rein.
bin echt aufs erste fahren gespannt da es doch nen derber unterschied zum m-pire ist






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2008)

@guru39 
Rainer
 bauste dir das ION jetzt auf oder doch nicht ?


----------



## Jocka79 (30. Oktober 2008)

@xMARTINx

sorry leider kein 08er model!!


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2008)

@xMartinx: ist das british racing green, oder ?


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Oktober 2008)

und wieso solls kein 08er sein?

@san andreas
ja ist british racing green,gibts aber nicht mehr


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @guru39
> Rainer
> bauste dir das ION jetzt auf oder doch nicht ?



Du weisst doch das ich nächstes Jahr Arbeitslos werde und ich mir das
Bike dann nicht mehr leisten kann!



Mehr darfst du aber nicht verraten 


alla donn.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. Oktober 2008)

bald isses soweit...


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Oktober 2008)

geilgeilgeil.. *neid*


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Oktober 2008)

gefällt mir in orange!mal sehen bei wem es zuerst steht


----------



## haha (30. Oktober 2008)

zwei echt schöne ionen, wobei mir das orange noch nen tick besser gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. Oktober 2008)

ich brauchte mal was dezentes nach dem auffälligem m-pire,aber das orange ist wirklich lecker


----------



## haha (31. Oktober 2008)

sieht ja trotzdem toll aus. ich könnte mir bei dem grün polierte parts gut vorstellen. gold würd aber auch gut passen, dann müsste aber der rote hebel weg.


----------



## Jocka79 (31. Oktober 2008)

@ xMARTINx:
zugführung am Heck verläuft noch oben auf der Strebe, bei 08er ist sie unter der strebe!
Und dein ION schriftzug am Heck ist noch der alte...


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2008)

ja und die platte unterm umlenkhebel hat noch keine aussparung,ist trotzdem nen 08er,vorher gabs nämlich kein ion,ist eins der ersten und stand lange im bikeshop rum
hier nen besseres bild





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jocka79 (1. November 2008)

Komisch das schon bei der Hausmesse 07 ein ION da stand!
Außerdem sind erst im laufe dieses Jahres die sachen geändert worden....
Hab ja selber eins


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. November 2008)

Ja, und auf der Hausmesse 2007 werden die Modelle für die Saison 2008 vorgestellt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das das tolle weiß gepulverte mit den goldenen Extra LOve Parts und den goldenen Veltec-Naben.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2008)

richtig,die hausmesse war august 07 und da wurde das ion vorgestellt und auch schon ausgeliefert,ist aber nen 08er model,im katalog 07 ist noch das m-pire drin...


----------



## san_andreas (1. November 2008)

Bis auf den extra love Hebel wirklich schön ! Hol dir einen schwarzen.
Wenn schon im britischen Roadster Style, dann ohne Elox-Schnickschnack.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2008)

ja hab ich auch schon überlegt,nur so grün-weiss ist bestimmt sehr cool


----------



## san_andreas (1. November 2008)

Genau ! Mach hinne !


----------



## Jocka79 (1. November 2008)

sorry xMARTINx, hab mich geirrt!
Beim 09er Model sind die Zugführung und der Schriftzug geändert!
Der Umlenkhebel ist ja klar.

Bin wohl ein Jahr verrutscht...


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2008)

ist ja nicht schlimm


----------



## sluette (2. November 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ja hab ich auch schon überlegt,nur so grün-weiss ist bestimmt sehr cool



ja bestimmt, aber lass weiss bitte komplett weg. dann wird's bestimmt was. ich kann diese tennissocken-editionen nicht mehr sehen ...


----------



## xMARTINx (2. November 2008)

kommen ja eigentlich ausser hintere nabe und innenlager alle teile vom m-pire dran,denke das wird schon schick


----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2008)

> tennissocken-editionen


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2008)

morgen isses ion ín tenissockenoptik fertig,neuer umlenkhebel ist dank volker auch seid montag dran,und dann gehts ab in dreck...aber erstmal kommen morgen bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2008)

so,endlich fertig,mein ion st nr.8,zugührung ist noch nciht die finale version.nach der ersten probefahrt trat sofort völlige begeisterung ein,ist zwar ne umstellung vom m-pire aber das rad geht dadurch das es kürzer ist sehr gut nach vorn,ist schön wendig,hinterbau spricht super an und es macht einfach nur laune!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

schön


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2008)

danke,ach ja,wiegen tuts 19,6 kilo,sind ja aber ausser felgen auch keine leichte teile verbaut,gewichtsersparnis zum m-pire sind genau 1,3kilo,nur durch rahmen,schmaleres innenlager und andere hr-nabe


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2008)

Schönes Bike ! Ein würdiger Nachfolger.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. November 2008)

@ martin: 

sehr schön! fand auf den ersten fotos die farbe langweilig, aber so in komplett kommts sehr gut!! 
meins dauert noch 2 wochen


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2008)

bin mal gespannt au deins!!!


----------



## sluette (7. November 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> so,endlich fertig,mein ion st nr.8,zugührung ist noch nciht die finale version.nach der ersten probefahrt trat sofort völlige begeisterung ein,ist zwar ne umstellung vom m-pire aber das rad geht dadurch das es kürzer ist sehr gut nach vorn,ist schön wendig,hinterbau spricht super an und es macht einfach nur laune!




das grün frisst sich zwar mit den klassikern hier:






aber, im ernst. auch wenn ich die ganzen weissen teile nicht mehr sehen kann, schaut gut aus. viel spaß damit


----------



## xMARTINx (8. November 2008)

so hier mal nen ordentliches bild nach der ersten ausfahrt auf dem heimweg mit dem ersten dreck und nein,die erste ausfahrt war im wald aber durch die stadt gings zurück





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Falcon153 (14. November 2008)

Hey,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Spielzeug.
Ist grade erst fast fertig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (14. November 2008)

schönes teil,aber sattel ist unpassend und gabelschaft bitte noch kürzen.viel spass damít!


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2008)

@xMartinx: auf dem Bild oben schaut dein Bike richtig geil aus ! Top !


----------



## Falcon153 (14. November 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> schönes teil,aber sattel ist unpassend und gabelschaft bitte noch kürzen.viel spass damít!



Ja ja,

ich wusste dass, das kommt

Ich habe das Teil grade erst aus der Werkstadt geschoben und bin mit den Feinheiten noch nicht fertig.
Der richtige Sattel der da rein soll ist noch nicht da, und der ist nur zur Probefahrt drin.
Die Kurbel ist auch noch nicht die richtige,
die kommt erst im Februar.


Du hast da aber auch was Feines...


----------



## BikeViking (14. November 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


>



Was sind den das für Pedale ?


----------



## LaiNico (14. November 2008)

5050 - siehe Post drunter


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. November 2008)

CrankBrothers 5050XX ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. November 2008)

rrrrrrichtig!


----------



## BikeViking (15. November 2008)

Danke !


----------



## xMARTINx (15. November 2008)

hier mal ne partliste zu meinem ion:

rahmen: nicolai ion st,größe m
gabel: marzocchi 888wc mit titanfeder(soft)
dämpfer: rock shox vivid 5.1 b-tuned mit 550er feder
kurbel: truvativ holzfeller oct
innenlager:truvativ howitzer team
pedale: crankbrothers 5050xx
kettenführung: e.13lg mit taco
schaltwerk+kassette: shimano 105
kette:sram
schalthebel: sram rocket
felgen: dt swiss ex 1750
naben: vorne marzocchi qr20 hinten bontrager king earl
speichen: dt swiss
steuersatz: chris king
vorbau:marzocchi 
lenker: reverse xxl fli bar
griffe: intense
sattelstütze: thomson elite
sattel: specialized venom sl
reifen: maxxis minon f+r in 40a
schläuche:schwalbe
bremse: magura gustav m 210/190

hoffe das war alles...

geplant für 09:rock shox boxxer wc,e.13 ali stem,saintkurbel+innenlager,saint oder dura ace-schaltwerk+kassette+shifter,maxxis high roller

meomentanes gewicht liegt bei 19,6,ziel sind etwa 18,5


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. November 2008)

hey martin,

ich würd sagen über die pedale kannste auch noch was rauskitzeln. die 5050 dinger hatte ich auch mal ganz kurz, sind zwar sauschick, aber bockschwer und ich fand den grip ziemlich bescheiden wegen der großen, kurzen pins. wie wärs mit nc-17 sudpin-III (mega nice, superflach) oder nc-17 magnesium pedale? beide ziemlich leicht


----------



## xMARTINx (16. November 2008)

muss ich mal schauen,hab die bin mit dem grip eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
was macht dein ion eigentlich?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. November 2008)

ok... nee vor allem gewichtstechnisch geht da noch was. 
meins dauert doch nochmal ne woche, die kettenführung is noch nich da (77 designz freesolo). sonst alles am start, ich kann nich mehr abwarten 
ich schätze, meins wird deine angepeilten 18,5 ungefähr erfüllen. 

gruß rainer


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2008)

Die NC 17 Mag kann ich nicht empfehlen. Sind zwar sehr leicht, aber dadurch dass die Pins nicht durchgeschraubt und die Stege sehr schmal sind, hats bei mir einen Pin mitsamt einem guten Stück Steg und das Gewinde weggerissen. Da sind stabilere Pedale ienfach sinnvoller.
Die Sudpin 3 sind vielleicht besser.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. November 2008)

@rainer
was kommen denn für teile ans ion dran?


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (18. November 2008)

@ martin.....genau solche parts hab ich für 09 auch geplant....dura ace fahr ich ja schon....die neue boxxer wc steht schon zuhause und die saint kurbeln wollte ich die tage bestellen


----------



## xMARTINx (18. November 2008)

wie jetzt die neue boxxer wc???will die ganz neue die wohl erst im frühjahr kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2008)

@[email protected]: warum keine Fox 40 mehr ?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @[email protected]: warum keine Fox 40 mehr ?



Hast du da schon mal reingeschaut ?  

u. ausserdem war die boxxer WC von mir sehr sehr günstig.


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2008)

Ich schau in der Regel nicht in fremde Federgabeln.
@KHUJAND.: wenn sie von dir ist, verstehe ich schon...


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (18. November 2008)

ne 40 ist zwar ok aber dabei auch sehr wartungintensiv und gabel kommt jedes jahr neu .....ne werde die boxxer 08 fahren weil die neue muss ehh erstmal die kinderkrankheiten wech bekommen.....

muss aber dazu sagen für den kurs hätte jeder 40 genommen mal zum testen


----------



## xMARTINx (19. November 2008)

zeig mal wie das ion mit boxxer ausschaut


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (21. November 2008)

hab die noch nicht drinnen.....im winter fahr ich kein dh bike


----------



## xMARTINx (21. November 2008)

im winter isses doch grade lustig


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. November 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @rainer
> was kommen denn für teile ans ion dran?



hey martin, da kommt folgendes dran:

boxxer WC 08
vivid 5.1
hope pro II mit mavic ex729
avid code 08
saint 09 kurbeln
nc-17 sudpin III pedale
acros AH07 steuersatz
funn RSX direct mount 
truvativ team lenker + team sattelstütze
nc-17 CC sattel
XT shadow kurz
ultegra cassette
reifen je nach art der strecken


----------



## xMARTINx (21. November 2008)

scheint ja schick zu werden,bin gespannt
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. [email protected] (22. November 2008)

aber irgendwie werden die fast alle gleich aussehen......naja vllt kommt ja der wechsel zum roten S


----------



## xMARTINx (22. November 2008)

wie zum roten s???
mein ion ist zum glück im seltenen grün...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. November 2008)

rotes S


----------



## CaLgOn (22. November 2008)

??


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. November 2008)

hm okay, nur versteh ich die aussage mit dem "wechsel zum roten s" nicht


----------



## nicolai.fan (26. November 2008)

hey,
hat von euch schon einmal einer einen Luftdämpfer (DHX AIR 5.0) im ION probiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. November 2008)

im bikemarkt steht nen ion mit dhx air zum verkauf,schreib den mal an.soviel ich weiß werden die hinterbauten aber auf normale coil-dämpfer ausgelegt


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Dezember 2008)

endlich...das stronzo bike is feddisch!


----------



## LaiNico (9. Dezember 2008)

Ola
very nice!


----------



## Jocka79 (11. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön dein Ion.
Jägermeister ist einfach ne Kult-Farbe!!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen, sollte dies nur ein Bilderthread sein, sagt mir bitte bescheid, dann stell ich die Frage nochmal woanders rein...

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich wollte meine e.thirteen SRS Kettenführung heute anbringen und musste feststellen, das die Bohrungen der Aufnahme am Rahmen nicht zu den Bohrungen der Grundplatte der Führung passen. Nachdem ich die Aufnahme am Rahmen spaßeshalber umgedreht habe, haben die Löcher perfekt gepasst, allerdings kann ich es so natürlich nicht anbringen, da ja dann die Vertiefungen, in denen sonst die Schraubköpfe verschwinden, auf der falschen Seite sind...

Also so weit ich weiß ist die Grundplatte für ISCG 05 Aufnahmen und die Aufnahme am Rahmen ICMS... Gehe ich also recht in der Annahme, dass das nicht miteinander harmoniert? Bin davon asugegangen, das bei ICMS ISCG 05 und ISCG passen...

Danke für Eure Mühe!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Dezember 2008)

Dachte ich auch ! Ruf doch mal bei -N- durch.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Dezember 2008)

de lochabstand ändert sich aber nicht durch das umdrehen der platte,sollte also auch gehen wenn sie richt herum ist.
sehr schönes oranges ion!!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Dezember 2008)

Doch, der Lochabstand ändert sich durch das Umdrehen! 

Hier mal ein Bild, wie es ist, wenn ich es wie vorgesehen montiere:







Und hier eins wie es passen würde, aber halt mit umgedrehter Halterung des Rahmens:


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Dezember 2008)

oben brauchste den adapter nur nen stück drehen,dann gehts,,habs ja selbst auch


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Dezember 2008)

Also, nach Rücksprache mit Falco bestätigt sich mein Verdacht, das die e.thirteen SGS nicht mit dem Ion kompatibel ist, es sei denn man fräst an der Grundplatte einiges weg. Bei der LG scheint es wohl anders zu sein Martin, wenn es bei Dir problemlos funktioniert hat. Also entweder fräse ich, oder ich hole mir auch die LG... Verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (11. Dezember 2008)

Der ISCG Adapter passt auch andersherum nicht, Tim, selbst dann nicht, wenn die Senklöcher auf der anderen Seite säßen, weil dann die Orientierung der Kettenführung zum Rahmen überhaupt nicht mehr stimmte. Es gibt keine Kompatibilität zwischen Nicolai und E13 Produkten, und die muss es auch nicht geben. Wir haben eine justierbare ISCG 02 Aufnahme mit großer Aufnahmefläche gebaut, 1. weil der vorgegebene Justierbereich vieler Kettenführungen für eine korrekt Einstellung oft nicht ausreicht und 2. weil eine große Auflagefläche der Kettenführung mehr Stabilität und Steifigkeit gibt. An unsere Aufnahme passen viele Kettenführungen, die eine plane Grundplatte haben. Die E13 ist nur durch Befräsen oder Unterfüttern kompatibel und wird von uns daher nicht empfohlen. Optimal passt z.B. eine Truvativ Boxguide.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Dezember 2008)

könnte man das nicht künftig ändern? nicolai und eine boxguide... das passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Dezember 2008)

Mann kann seinen Nicolai Rahmen auf Wunsch nach wie vor mit dem alten, nicht justierbaren, direkt verschweißten ISCG 02 Adapter bestellen, so wie er auch für Hammerschmidt Kompatibilität erforderlich ist. 

Nicolai und Truvativ/SRAM sind eng befreudet. Die SRAM Gruppe ist 7 Jahren unser Partner und Teamsponsor. Wir haben noch nie etwas anderes als Boxguide an unseren Rahmen verbaut und nichts funktioniert besser. Es fällt mir daher schwer, der Idee zu folgen, dass Boxguide und Nicolai nicht zusammen passen sollen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## san_andreas (11. Dezember 2008)

Sorry Falco, bei aller Liebe zu Nicolai, die wirklich von Herzen kommt, aber dieses Etwas namens Boxguide ist doch wirklich kein adäquates Produkt für einen Highend-DH-Rahmen !
Die Funktion mag stimmen, das bestreitet niemand, aber Optik, Haptik und Gewicht liegen jenseits von Gut und Böse !
Die Boxguide stellt für mich schon lange das sanierungsbedürftigste Produkt im Hause SRAM dar. Und der Kunde muß ja auch nicht der Verbindung Hersteller/Sponsor folgen.

@Tim: Hol dir die LG !


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Dezember 2008)

@tim
ich hab die aufnahme die am rahmen verschraubt wird geändert,das mittlere langloch hab ich abgesägt so das der adapter nur mit zwei schrauben verschraubt wird,hält und funzt prima!


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Dezember 2008)

@ all: Danke für Eure Hilfe, jetzt ist alles klar! Was die Boxguide angeht muss ich san_andreas voll zustimmen, das Teil wirkt einfach nur klobig und billig. Funktion kann hier nicht alles rausreißen, denn die stimmt bei den e.thirteen-Führungen genauso. 

Dann schau ich mal ob ich bastel, möchte ich eigentlich nicht, oder was anderes suche...


----------



## Jocka79 (11. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gewicht liegen jenseits von Gut und Böse !
> Die Boxguide stellt für mich schon lange das sanierungsbedürftigste Produkt im Hause SRAM dar. Und der Kunde muß ja auch nicht der Verbindung Hersteller/Sponsor folgen.
> 
> @Tim: Hol dir die LG !



Endlich sag es mal einer.
Eine Kettenführung 150-200g (gerne auch weniger) zu bauen sollte doch nicht das Problem sein....oder doch??


Hätte auch meinen Kampf mit der LG1.
Musste auch bischen was machen, aber das Prob. wird man bei dutzenden anderen Rahmen wohl auch haben.

Seit April funzt alles bestens.


----------



## T.I.M. (11. Dezember 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @tim
> ich hab die aufnahme die am rahmen verschraubt wird geändert,das mittlere langloch hab ich abgesägt so das der adapter nur mit zwei schrauben verschraubt wird,hält und funzt prima!



Genauso hab ich´s bei meinem Helius ST auch gemacht.
(Sogar schon bei zwei Rahmen  )


----------



## pjO* (15. Dezember 2008)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Endlich sag es mal einer.
> Eine Kettenführung 150-200g (gerne auch weniger) zu bauen sollte doch nicht das Problem sein....oder doch??
> 
> 
> ...



Für einen High-End Rahmen eine High-End Kettenführung. Diese wird diese Woche mein Ion schmücken. Freesolo Superlight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2008)

... sexy, aber ohne Bash oder zumindest "Taco" habe ich zu viel Angst vor Zahnausfall...


----------



## pjO* (15. Dezember 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> ... sexy, aber ohne Bash oder zumindest "Taco" habe ich zu viel Angst vor Zahnausfall...



Gibt es ja auch mit Bashguard


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2008)

zeig mal dein ion


----------



## pjO* (15. Dezember 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> zeig mal dein ion



Es ist noch nicht so wie es haben will und bessere Bilder werden auch noch gemacht.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2008)

schönes teil!


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2008)

scheiß Bild, aber geiles Baik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjO* (16. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> scheiß Bild, aber geiles Baik



Es lebe das Fotohandy. Modelfotos kommen noch, dann auch nackig

@guru
Dein Raw hätte mir auch noch besser gefallen.


----------



## 0007 (17. Dezember 2008)

mine






888RC2X
DHX5
Gustav M / Louise Fr
X0/X9


----------



## 0007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Joris at la Massana 2008







Erik at la Massana 2008


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Dezember 2008)

meins mal wieder





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Dezember 2008)

und immer wieder sehr geil!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Dezember 2008)

@martin
 Fährst Du schon, oder fotografierst Du noch?


----------



## Falcon153 (18. Dezember 2008)

So,
ich auch nochmal mit richtigen Sattel und gekürzten Schaft.
Aber immer noch nicht mit der richtigen Kurbel


----------



## 0007 (18. Dezember 2008)

Very nice !!!


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Dezember 2008)

sehr schön!

@dirk
musste mal meine cam ausprobieren


----------



## pjO* (19. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schöne Farbkombi. Wie bist du mit den Bremsen zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (19. Dezember 2008)

kettenstreben bzw. druckstrebenschutz :kotz:


----------



## Kettenbeißer (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Falcon 153: Was lebt denn in deinen Terrarien? ;-)

Ansonsten schönes Ion.


----------



## Falcon153 (19. Dezember 2008)

@pjo*
Ich bin erst einmal damit gefahren und auch nur kurz,
also noch nicht wirklich eingebremst.
Dafür macht sie jetzt schon ihre Arbeit top,
und sieht dazu auch noch gut aus.


@dersteinmetz
Ich hatte grade nix anderes zur Hand.
Aber man sieht es doch auch,
dass es keine Endlösung ist oder?
Da soll noch ein Schrumpfschlauch  drüber,
also nicht immer gleich kotzen.

@Kettenbeißer
Da wohnen zwei Boa Constrictor  und eine Kettennatter drin.
Die Boas bekommen bald ein neues Terrarium,
wachsen so langsam aus dem alten heraus.


----------



## Testonkel (19. Dezember 2008)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> @Kettenbeißer
> Da wohnen zwei Boa Constrictor  und eine Kettennatter drin.
> Die Boas bekommen bald ein neues Terrarium,
> wachsen so langsam aus dem alten heraus.



Ich nehm' die Boas gerne. Ich suche schon länger nach etwas größeren Schlangen, kauf' dir auch welche, die wieder in deine Brutkammern passen.

Ach ja: Die Fotos zeigen nicht wie hübsch das ION wirklich ist.


----------



## Falcon153 (19. Dezember 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Ich nehm' die Boas gerne. Ich suche schon länger nach etwas größeren Schlangen, kauf' dir auch welche, die wieder in deine Brutkammern passen.
> 
> Ach ja: Die Fotos zeigen nicht wie hübsch das ION wirklich ist.



Du willst sie ja nur grillen und stopfen,
da kannst du dir was anderes suchen.
Auf der Straße liegen doch ab und zu ein paar Igel rum,
nehm die und mach was feines daraus.

Danke für den Lob


----------



## Testonkel (20. Dezember 2008)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Du willst sie ja nur grillen und stopfen,
> da kannst du dir was anderes suchen.
> Auf der Straße liegen doch ab und zu ein paar Igel rum,
> nehm die und mach was feines daraus.
> ...



Igel, Iltis, Otternasen, ich kann's nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Mad Force (22. Dezember 2008)

Abend allerseits, 

ich habe mir für mein M-Pire, welches gerade im Aufbau ist, eine Boxguide gekauft, da selbst der Nicolai Sevice meinte, diese würde passen. Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass dieser "Gegenhalter", für die obere Führung massivst mit dem Umlenkhebel kollidiert. Man müsste quasi die komplette Gegenhalterung demontieren, um das hinzubekommen, und selbst dann wäre nur ein Luftspalt von etwa 1mm. Was muss ich modifizieren, damit ich die Boxguide erfolgreich montieren kann? Im Moment habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung, wie man das hinbekommen könnte, außer dem großzügisten Einsatz von Unterlegscheiben.

Ich bitte um Eure Hilfe!

Gruss Mad Force


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2008)

Kannst du bitte ein Bild machen und es Posten!


----------



## Mad Force (22. Dezember 2008)

hab das Problem durch nen bisschen Flexen und Unterlegscheiben behoben.
Fragt sich nur, ob das im Einsatz auch klappt, is nämlich ganz gut knapp die Angelegenheit.

Gruss Mad Force


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (23. Dezember 2008)

meine lg1 musste ich auch bearbeiten,denke ne srs von e13 sollte ohne bearbeiten prima passen.aber wenns jetzt funzt passt es ja


----------



## Highsider (25. Dezember 2008)

kann leider noch eine längere zeit nicht artgerecht bewegt werden, da verletzt


----------



## alterknochen (26. Dezember 2008)

geiles Bike....da hat sich einer bei der Farbzusammenstellung richtig Mühe gegeben!!! Is das ne Cleg DH?

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Highsider (26. Dezember 2008)

naja, so wirklich mühe habe ich mir nicht gegeben. die dtswiss räder lagen zuhause rum und wollten eigentlich verkauft werden. aber niemand wollte sie so richtig haben. und da ich sie nicht für einen unterirdischen preis verkaufen möchte und das rot das selbe ist, fahr ich sie nun wieder selbst. ja, ist eine cleg dh
gruß,
sebastian


----------



## haha (26. Dezember 2008)

also ich find das ion sau geil, macht auf jeden fall was her. vielleicht irgendwann mal noch hübsche kurbeln und ein shortcage, dann isses eigentlich perfekt..


----------



## Highsider (26. Dezember 2008)

ist ein xt shadow shortcage(und ganz neu) - die sind so lang,aber verstecken sich gut hinter dem rahmen. kurbel kommt irgendwann.
danke,
gruß,
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Dezember 2008)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Den Shimano-Aufkleber finde ich nicht so prickelnd und die Leitungen müssten noch gekürzt werden, mit der Kurbel wurde schon gesagt, ansonsten sehr lecker!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. Dezember 2008)

schickes ding, obwohl ich ja eiiiigentlich nich auf rote felgen steh. passt aber gut! und ja, die shortcage shadows sind recht lang, sieht aus wie n medium cage. hab ich auch und mich auch anfangs gewundert. aber macht ja nix 

gruß rainer


----------



## nicolai.fan (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein ION, Kurbel wird noch die Hammerschmidt ersetzt !


----------



## Falcon153 (28. Dezember 2008)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Hier mein ION, Kurbel wird noch die Hammerschmidt ersetzt !



genau auf die hammerschmidt warte ich auch noch,
solange muss der eratz seinen dienst tun.

schönes bike


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Dezember 2008)

schönes ion,gabeldecals sind wie immer bei den 08er marocchis nicht schön,die lenkerstellung sieht recht ungewöhlich aus aber das rad ist prima!
tja zu den hammerschmidts...nen downhiller ist halt nen downhiller,wird dadurch nicht leichter und wenn laufräder,reifen,vorbau usw auf downhill ausgelegt sind dann bringts recht wenig,zumal ich für ne hammerschmidt dreimal ne neue saintkurbel bekomme und noch was übrig hab,das ding muss sich erstmal beweisen(haltbarkeit,wartung) und billiger werden.hatten das thema gestern auch.bins mal an nem helius am gefahren und es ist schon cool,aber das ion müsste anders aufgebaut sein ums berghochtauglich zu machen.meine meinung,trotzdem viel spass mit dem gerät und bitte mal nen bericht dann zur hammerschmidt!
grüße


----------



## Falcon153 (28. Dezember 2008)

@xMARTINx

Also ich bin die Hammerschmidt auch schon gefahren und finde das Teil einfach top.
FÃ¼r mich die beste LÃ¶sung auch mit einen DHler den Berg zu besteigen,
mir geht es nicht um Gewichteinsparung.
Ja der Preis ist fÃ¼r die Hammerschmidt nicht ganz billig,
aber rechne mal alles zusammen was du brauchst bei einer guten Kurbelgarnitur.
Da kommst du auch nicht viel billigerâ¦


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Dezember 2008)

kostet aber immernoch weniger als die hälfte,wenn ich jetzt das ion mehr auf freeride trimmen würde(einfachbrücke,längerer vorbau usw)dann wäre es schon ne coole alternative.aber finds echt viel zu teuer und wenn das ding mal kaputt geht haste den salat.erstmal abwarten wie sie sich machen,ausserdem kommt ja noch die b-boxx...
wenns dir passt ist doch prima,war nur meine meinung,aber nen erfahrungsbericht interressiert mich wenns soweit is


----------



## Falcon153 (28. Dezember 2008)

Die b â Box wird auch nicht billiger,
und wird auch vielleicht mit Kinderkrankheiten kÃ¤mpfen mÃ¼ssen.
Was ich aber nicht glaube,
ich habe Vertrauen in Karle & Co.
Und mit der HÃ¤lfte von der Hammerschmidt kommst du nicht hin,
rechne es dir doch mal durch.
Du bekommst fÃ¼r 300â¬ keine gute Kurbel, KettenfÃ¼hrung, Umwerfer und auch noch die Trigger dazu.
Bei der Hammerschmidt brauchst du das alles nicht mehr.
Aber ich werde meinen Bericht Ã¼ber die H-schmidt an einem Ion abgeben nach lÃ¤ngeren gebrauch.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Dezember 2008)

beim ion passt ja gar kein umwerfer dran...


----------



## pjO* (5. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues an euch,

ich hab mal ne Frage. Nachdem ich letztes Mal meinen Dämpfer an meinem ION ausgebaut hatte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau sich sehr zäh bewegen lässt. Ist das normal oder kann/sollte man etwas dagegen machen?

Gruß

pjO*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (5. Januar 2009)

ebenfalls gesundes neues
der hinterbau geht recht schwer,das ist ganz normal,sollte aber nicht zu schwer sein,wie alt ist dein rad und wirds oft im schlamm bewegt?


----------



## pjO* (5. Januar 2009)

Das Bike ist 6 Monate jung und wurde nicht sehr oft im Schlam bewegt.
Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass wenn der Hinterbau sich leichter bewegen lässt, sich auch das Ansprechverhalten verändert.


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Januar 2009)

Die Lager sind ab Werk relativ stark vorgespannt, damit sie nicht so bald nachgestellt werden müssen, bzw. das Wartungsinterwall möglichst lang ist. Die Kraft, das Heck ohne Dämpfer an der Hinterachse zu bewegen, sollte zwischen 20 bis 50 N liegen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Januar 2009)

wie falco schon sagt,ganz leicht gehts nicht,ist normal,war bei meinem lambda und m-pire auch,angesprochen haben alle räder prima,und wenns so jung ist und wenig dreck gesehen hat sollten die lager noch ne ganze weile halten
ach ja,zeig ma her dein ion


----------



## MaW:) (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

schöne Nicolais hier

Will mir die nächsten zwei-drei Monate auch ein ION-ST Rahmen holn, habe die restlichen Parts schon da liegen. 

Könnt mir bitte einer sagen, wenn jemand es weis, was der ION-ST in Grösse s elox wiegt.
Weil bei Nicolai sind zwei angaben einmal 4100g und auch 5200g, ja toll was nu mmh
Würde mich auf die Info freun, danke.

Auch wenn mir das Gewicht egal is bei einen DH-BIKE und etwas mehr Masse beschleunigt das Bike auch zusätzlich, Berg ab

Partlist und Gewicht auf Wünsch


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2009)

4100g is mit ohne Dämpfer


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Januar 2009)

wie lang sind eigentlich eure kurbeln?fahre 170er,hab jetzt die neuen saint in 165mm bestellt(passende bremsen bestell ich morgen)


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Januar 2009)

Habe eine 170er Middleburn, die Saint-Bremsen sind auch schon dran! Hattest Du Probleme mit der 170er?


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Januar 2009)

nee eigentlich nicht,aber mit dem recht tiefen tretlager isses schon besser denk ich,mal schauen
zu deinen saint bremsen,bei crc gibts die hintere mit linken bremshebel,bräuchte aber rechts,wenn ich die jtezt bestelle und vorne für rechts,kann ich die leitungen einfach tauschen???muss ich da entlüften oder klappts sogar ohne?ist das entlüften aufwendig bei der saint?
danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Januar 2009)

Also die Leitungen kannst Du problemlos tauschen, allerdings muss man sie kürzen, da die von Hause aus sehr lang sind. Um sie dann wieder einzubauen benötigst Du eine Olive und einen Pin, gibt es überall als Ersatzteil von Shimano. Bei CRC sind diese Teile leider ausverkauft, musste ich auch schon feststellen. Wenn du vorsichtig bist, klappt es auch ohne Entlüften, aber Entlüften ist kein Problem, ähnlich wie bei Hope, da der Ausgleichsbehälter gut zugänglich ist. Würde aber ein entsprechendes Entlüftungskit empfehlen, das man sich auch leicht selber machen kann, da das von Shimano sehr teuer ist und bei CRC momentan ebenfalls ausverkauft ist. Das von Magura funktioniert genauso, oder eben schnell selbst gebastelt!


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Januar 2009)

prima,das kit von magura hab ich,brauche ich nur die olive und den pin,danke erstmal,werd mir die bremse dann so bestellen und die leitungen tauschen,ohne bremse ist halt blöd mitn fahren


----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2009)

Ich denke hier passt's am besten hin:





ein kleiner Bericht (mit Video) über das Nicolai Ion G-Boxx II findet sich auf www.falllineproductions.blogspot.com (Link zum Bericht)





Für hohe Qualität unten rechts im Fenster auf HQ klicken!
[YT="Ausprobiert - Nicolai Ion G-Boxx II"]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yii4Wpnz5jU&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yii4Wpnz5jU&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## haha (23. Januar 2009)

sieht trotz getriebe schön clean aus, das ion. so einen hobel würd ich auch mal gern fahren. wie siehts denn mit der kurbellänge aus? auf dem bild sehen die für mich eindeutig zu lang aus.


----------



## MaW:) (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich ma wieda 
Bei mir gab es eine kleine Zeitplanänderung, habe am Mittwoch mein ION-ST angezahlt und der Händler meines verdrauens hatte den Rahmen schon bestellt, so wie ich ihn haben will. Nicolai holt für mich noch mein Draumdämpfer ran

Mal sehn wie lange es dauert, 4-6Wochen, sagte mein Händler.

Wie lange hatte es bei euch gedauert??

Und daweile will ich von euch mehr Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Januar 2009)

erzähl ma,was für ne farbe bekommts und was ist das für nen toller dämpfer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (23. Januar 2009)

Schon der Erste interessierte

Also farbe Elox Schwarz mit rot Elox UH/VSD und weißer Schrift.
Und Dämpfer S**..., das musste einfach sein, leiste mir ja sonst nix


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Und Dämpfer S**..., das musste einfach sein, leiste mir ja sonst nix


Specialized-Dämpfer ? Na, toll.


----------



## MaW:) (23. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> wie lang sind eigentlich eure kurbeln?



Also ich habe mir für mein ION-ST eine 175er Holzfeller OCT geholt, weil ich vorne dann mit 46er Blatt fahre


----------



## MaW:) (23. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Specialized-Dämpfer ? Na, toll.



Nee nur ein BOS S**Toy


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2009)

Hatte ich schon kapiert !
Für was denn 46 Zähne ?


----------



## MaW:) (23. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon kapiert !
> Für was denn 46 Zähne ?



Glaube ich dir ja. 
Für was werde ich nur 46Zähne brauchen....mmmmhhh... weis nich...sorry die Frage is mir jetzt zu schwer


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Januar 2009)

ich fahre nen 38er blatt,reicht für mich völlig aus,würde es jetzt mit meinen 165er kurbeln testen aber die neuen bremsen brauchen noch ne weile.
nen stoy im ion,da bin ich ja mal gespannt,klingt als würde es nen schickes bike werden,was für ne gabelkommt dran?


----------



## MaW:) (24. Januar 2009)

38er KB is ja schon ma was, kommt ja auch auf die Streckenverhältnisse drauf an.
Und mein ION-ST soll ja ein reinrassiger DHler werden, Optik nebensache.
Gabel, die gleich wie du hast, 07er 888 WC aber hohe Krone.

Und xMARTINx du holst dir doch die neuen Saint bremsen??? Kanns ja dann mal Info geben wie die sich machen.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Januar 2009)

ja die saintbremsen sind bestellt,dauert wohl aber leider noch ne weile bis die kommen,kurbeln sind schon dran.wenn ich die bremse richtig getestet hab wenn sie dann mal da ist sag ich mehr dazu


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2009)

@MaW

Mit einem 46er Blatt bist Du in den Alpen oder Mammoth (die alte Strecke, aus den 90ern  ) sicher gut bedient... in D ist so ein "drittes Laufrad" eher hinderlich. Mit den 175er Kurbeln wirst Du wohl oder übel auch ein paarmal aufsetzen - die ErFAHRung habe ich mit der 170er auch schon gemacht. Das Tretlager beim Ion liegt halt recht tief. Gerade in technischen Stücken mit Wurzeln, wo man doch auch mal treten muß (manchmal geht der Flow eben verloren  ), ein Hindernis... bin jetzt auch auf 165er Länge umgestiegen.

Ist als gutgemeinter Tipp zu verstehen...

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (24. Januar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @MaW
> Ist als gutgemeinter Tipp zu verstehen...



Sag ja auch nix dagegen. 

Ich mag diese kleinen KB´s einfach nich. Weil mich das ganze getrete, bevor ich auf Speed bin, irgenwie ablengt und meine Fahrweise unruhig wird. So brauche ich nur etwas Power in den Socken, da habe ich eine viel ruhigere Fahrweise, kann mich auf die Strecke konsentrieren und kann mir die beste Linie raussuchen.

Und ob ich meine 46-11 Übersetzung wirklich oft einsetze ist wieder was andere, aber man könnt´s ja mal gebrauchen

Kurbellänge is so ein Thema. Habe mir die 175er nur geholt wegen der besseren Hebelwirkung. Bin bei mein FR-HT auch schon mit der Kurbel(170mm) eingeschlagen. Da hätte aber auch keine 165er geholfen, so hoch wie die einschlagstelle is. 
Und ob 5mm die Welt gleich ins Chaos stürtzen ist immer Ansichtssache, oder einfach eine andere Linie Fahren??



Und an alle Anderen: Wo sind neue Bilder??????


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Und ob 5mm die Welt gleich ins Chaos stürtzen ist immer Ansichtssache, oder einfach eine andere Linie Fahren??



Crashbedingt fahre ich ab und zu auch mal ein paar Abfahrten ohne Schaltwerk/Kette. Dann ist  das mit dem Einschlagen der Kurbel kein Thema mehr  und die Geräuschkulisse ist auch besser. So lernt man gleich zwei Sachen: 1. Geschwindigkeit halten und 2. Geschwindigkeitserhöhung ist auch durch Nutzung der Bodengegebenheiten möglich. Mein subjektiver Eindruck: ohne Kette bin ich schneller und flüssiger als mit... Gefälle vorausgesetzt, versteht sich


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Januar 2009)

ja das mit dem aufsetzen mitn pedal ist schon beim m-pire ab und zu passiert,aber die oct`s gabs nur in 170.aber jetzt passen ja die saints und es sollte prima funzen.
@dangerous d
bremse schon da?


----------



## MaW:) (24. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ...,aber die oct`s gabs nur in 170.



Also ich habe eine 175er OCT daliegen, gab´s nach meiner Info auch in 165mm, weis ich jetzt aber nich 100%. Muss ich mal Kumpel fragen, der hat ein grossen Katalog


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @dangerous d
> bremse schon da?



Kurbel, Schaltwerk und diverse Kleinigkeiten auch  Muß nur noch auf mein Laufrad warten, dann wird der Hobel für 09 restauriert


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Januar 2009)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MaW:) (25. Januar 2009)

Kumpel hat mal nachgesehn, Kurbel gab es leider doch nur in 175 und 170mm.
Da habe ich mich etwas vertahn.


----------



## Snowtiger (25. Januar 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Kumpel hat mal nachgesehn, Kurbel gab es leider doch nur in 175 und 170mm.
> Da habe ich mich etwas vertahn.



Ahh jetzt weiß ich warum ich mal schauen sollte


----------



## swabian (26. Januar 2009)

Hi,

bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Ion zulegen sollte, was mich interessiert, wie fährt es sich im Verhältnis zum Helius ST?

Habe Grösse M beim Helius ST und wenn ich vergleiche von den techn. Daten her entspricht es von der Grösse eher einen Ion in L, ich bin 182cm groß und finde das Helius ST von der Größe her klasse, ein S war mir zu kurz,
oder doch ein Ion in M?

Vielleicht kann mir ja Jemand Infos diesbezüglich geben!

Danke Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (26. Januar 2009)

wie groß bist du?


----------



## haha (26. Januar 2009)

1,82m


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Januar 2009)

Also mit 175 cm war mir das Helius ST in M zu groß, S hat perfekt gepasst! Beim Ion fahre ich nun ein M und beim Helius FR ebenfalls, mit den Größen bin ich absolut zufrieden. Ich würde hier wie immer eine Probefahrt empfehlen, in Winterberg gibt es das Ion zum Testen, oder halt beim Händler, wobei es nicht viele geben wird, die ein L und ein M aufgebaut haben. Du wohnst im Süden, oder? Vielleicht findet sich jemand aus dem Forum, bei dem Du probefahren kannst!?


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Januar 2009)

ich bin 1,84 und hab ne m,past mir perfekt,l wäre mir zu groß!


----------



## swabian (26. Januar 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Infos, ich denke auch, daß m passen würde, obwohl es von den Daten her kleiner ist als das Helius, fahre ab und zu mit dem Commencal meiner Frau, welches überhaupt nicht passen dürfte (s/m extrem kurzes Oberrohr) und trotzdem irgendwie Spaß macht.
Ich will es halt zum Downhill fahren aufbauen und da sollte es halt nicht zu nervös werden!
Ich werd mich mal umhören wo ich mal probefahren kann, aber so ein Ion steht halt nicht überall rum


----------



## dangerousD (26. Januar 2009)

@swabian

Doch, bei mir  Info folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (26. Januar 2009)

bei mir steht auch eins rum,und das ist gut so!würde es ja lieber fahren aber dafür müssen erstmal nen paar bremsen auftauchen


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Januar 2009)

Ich warte jetzt auch schon seit 14 Tagen auf meine Bestellung aus UK. By the way, netter Avatar xMartinx!


----------



## swabian (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,

wenn Du bei CRC bestellt hast, mußt Du einfach mal nachfragen, es bewirkt Wunder, war bei mir ähnlich und dann wars nach 3 Tagen da!


----------



## Highsider (6. Februar 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/954
hier mal ein kurzes video von meinem Ion, zwar dreckig aber nicht artgerecht bewegt. 
fotos müsste ich auch bald bekommen.


----------



## MaW:) (6. Februar 2009)

Feines vid

Habe gesehn das du noch den alten Umlenkhebel dran hast, man kann den überarbeiteten bei Nicolai kostenlos nachbestelln, weil ja der alte bei 230mm Federwegeinstellung brechen kann.


Ich warte noch auf mein ION-ST


----------



## Highsider (6. Februar 2009)

hab den neuen schon hier liegen. allerdings kann ich das bike nur seeeeehr gedämpft fahren, also kein freeride,downhill oder sowas, da meine schulter dies nicht zulässt. und das wird noch eine weile so dauern, daher lasse ich den umlenkhebel erstmal dran. außerdem soll es nur bei unsachgemäßem gebrauch zum verbiegen des umlenkhebels kommen und der tausch scheint mit einiger arbeit verbunden, daher wenns angebracht ist 
ach, das warten lohnt sich!


----------



## MaW:) (6. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem warten glaube ich dir, nur is bei mir noch das Ding das Nicolai gleich meinen BOS Dämpfer ranholen möchte, ich hoffe das bekommen sie schnell hin.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Februar 2009)

neue kurbel und neue bremsen






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MaW:) (7. Februar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> neue kurbel und neue bremsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also jetzt noch den Schaltseilzug so verlegen wie es der Rahmen vorgibt, da sieht alles noch geiler aus als jetzt schon


----------



## TheRacer (7. Februar 2009)

Auf dem Bild sieht das Bike richtig gut aus. 
Auf den alten sah es irgentwie immer "komisch" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2009)

Das Bike wird immer schöner ! Super !
Nur die Monster Decals passen gar nicht zum Nicolai-Style.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Februar 2009)

6 schrauben an jeder seite der dämpferaufnahme? oder seh ich falsch? was hastn da gemacht?

gruß rainer


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2009)

Doppelt hält besser ?


----------



## Highsider (9. Februar 2009)

nee, an den anderen stellen ist nur die pulverbeschichtung kreisrund ab.. 
man kann garnicht alle löcher gleichzeitig verwenden, der lochabstand des frästeiles was den dämpfer aufnimmt lässt dies nicht zu. (sofern ich mich richtig erinnere= 95%)


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Februar 2009)

der volker hat mitn zapfensenker das pulver um die löcher entfernt damit nicht mehr abplatzt wenn man die dämpferaufnahme verstellt


----------



## Highsider (9. Februar 2009)

meins nochmal


----------



## bep (9. Februar 2009)

schlicht und schick


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2009)

Superschön !


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2009)

find ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (10. Februar 2009)

fäääääääätt, hoffentlich kannst den geilen hobel bald wieder heizen..


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2009)

Ist das eine CLEG DH ?


----------



## Highsider (10. Februar 2009)

danke 
ja, richtig - sind zwei Cleg DH.


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

Gud`n,
ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zum Ion ST.
Welche Innenlagerbreite hat es und stimmen die Angaben zur Geometrie auf der Nicolai Seite ?
Wenn man auf technische Daten geht, steht oben in dem Fenster das sich öffnet M-Pire ST Size ! 
Ist das nur vergessen gegangen zu korrigieren, oder sind das die Daten vom M-Pire und nicht vom Ion ?

Gruss Karsten


----------



## MaW:) (14. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n,
> ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zum Ion ST.
> Welche Innenlagerbreite hat es und stimmen die Angaben zur Geometrie auf der Nicolai Seite ?
> Wenn man auf technische Daten geht, steht oben in dem Fenster das sich öffnet M-Pire ST Size !
> ...



http://www.nicolai.net/products/sizechart/ion-st-size.html 

Stimmt doch alles


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> http://www.nicolai.net/products/sizechart/ion-st-size.html
> 
> Stimmt doch alles



Und als Ergänzung: Innenlagerbreite 83mm, im Heck kannst Du ausschließlich 150mmx12mm Naben verbauen... wahlweise mit Schraubachse oder Maxle Rear.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

Danke, ich brauchte nur noch die Innenlagerbreite !

Aber oben im blauen Windows Rahmen steht M-Pire Size !!!
deswegen bin ich verwirrt !


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Februar 2009)

Bestimmt ein Fehler in der Seite, da das ION das M-Pire abgelöst hat und daher wohl auch die ehemalige Seite erhalten hat. Wenn ich Falco richtig verstanden habe, wird die Webseite momentan überarbeitet, auch die Manuals zu den jeweiligen Rahmen, da diese schon recht veraltet sind.


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

Danke !
wer fährt denn sein Ion in L und wie gross seid ihr ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre bei 176 cm ein M und passt super!


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Danke !
> wer fährt denn sein Ion in L und wie gross seid ihr ?



Ion Nr. 13 in L bei einer Körpergröße von 192cm. Für mich perfekt!


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

Danke !
denke mal nachdem ich alle Masse verglichen habe müsste ich bei 1,79m auch mit L klar kommen, da mir mein Helius FR in M zu kurz für Downhill ist. Von der Höhe sind 45cm Sitzrohrlänge auch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## haha (14. Februar 2009)

schmiedest du etwa schon pläne über ein neues schweißpornomodel?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. Februar 2009)

fahre L bei 183cm. optimal. kommt mir nicht vor wie ein typischer L-rahmen.
übrigens: das sitzrohr bei L ist nicht 450mm wie angegeben, sondern ca. 470mm. liegt scheinbar daran, das nicolai das rohr selber messen, bis es ins unterrohr geht. die effektive länge (tretlagermitte bis oberkante) ist 470.
macht aber garnix, wegen dem dicken federweg kann man den sattel eh nicht ganz runterfahren. is im endeffekt also nur optik-kram. 

gruß rainer


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

Ja schon !
dieses Jahr aber nicht mehr, will mal ein ION probefahren
bei Hibike werde ich mir auch nochmal ein Helius ST ausleihen.

wenn ich dieses Jahr meine Skills verbessere muss ich eh umsteigen


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
wie zufrieden seit ihr mit dem Vivid 5.1 im ION. Bin noch nicht Schlüssig was für nen Dämpfer es werden soll. Ist Jemand schon eins mit nem DHX Air gefahren?
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. Februar 2009)

ich bin mit den vivid absolut zufrieden,der hinterbua in verbindung mit dem dämpfer ist spitze!
luftdämpfer würde ich lassen,der hinterbau ist nich auf den betrieb mit luftdämpfer ausgelegt


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Wenn man den Air-Dämpfer tunen lässt, könnte es schon gehen. Das Devinci Wilson hat z.B. ja auch einen Air-Dämpfer (jaja, ich weiß, nicht ganz vergleichbar, aber Viergelenker + Speci-Hinterbau).


----------



## John McLeash (16. Februar 2009)

Wenn schon luftdämpfer dann den ROCO, der hat ne gute Dämpfung.
Den Fox find ich bei bestem Willen Schice.


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Februar 2009)

Hey, nachdem ich mein Bike nun erstmal soweit beisammen habe und es nach ein paar Testrunden an die Waage gehangen habe, musste ich mit leichtem Erschrecken feststellen, das eine 19 vor dem Komma steht. Letztendlich sind es 19,2 kg mit sackschweren Muddy Marrys in der DH-Version, aber trotzdem...

Bin den ganzen Thread mal durchgegangen, die genannten Gewichte lagen alle so bei 19 kg. Hat es jemand mit normalem Aufbau, also keine CC-Parts oder Faltreifen unter 19 kg geschafft? Hab eigentlich schon aufs Gewicht geachtet...

Partliste:

Nicolai Ion ST in M
Fox 40 mit Titanfeder
Fox DHX 5.0, 500er Feder
Shimano Saint Bremsen
Middleburn-Kurbel
Mavic 721 mit Hope Pro 2
Reset Racing 118 HD Steuersatz
NC-17 Sudpin Pro III
Monkey EA 70 Lenker
Schwalbe Muddy Mary (1400gr)
Thomson X4 Vorbau
Shimano XT-Shadow Schaltwerk
...


----------



## Highsider (18. Februar 2009)

Rahmen Nicolai Ion St in L 200mm 350mm Tretlagerhöhe
Gabel: Marzocchi rc2x Harte Federn 5er Öl
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4 mit Titanfeder 
Bremsen: The Cleg DH 
Steuersatz: Sunline (kommt ein steelset bei zeiten..)
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 mit DT Comp und Mavic ex721
Reifen: Maxxis Wetscream / Swampthing / Minion front  je nach Wetter,  alle DH Karkasse
Schläuche: Schwalbe 
Vorbau: Easton Havoc 
Lenker: Funn Full on Sam Hill 750mm 30mm Rise
Kurbeln: Hussefelt/schweres KB    -   09er saint wäre selbst mit Rockring noch leichter
Innenlager: Howitzer Team 
Pedalen: Tioga SF MX 
Sattel+Stütze: SDG I-beam
Antrieb: Xt Shadow short
Kettenführung: Carbon

wenn ich eine digicam hab mach ich mal ein foto an der waage. aber waren ca 18,9 mit Wetscram und Swampthing (DH 2,5) soweit ich mich erinere


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Februar 2009)

meins ist bei 19.3 ohne das ich groß aufs gewicht geschaut hab.ist auf jeden fall noch ne menge potenzial,nen ion sollte man problemlos auf 18,5bekommen,allein durch den tausch ´gegen ne boxxer wc wäre ich schon bei 18,8.abér es fnuzt auch so absolut traumhaft und die paar gramm jucken mich nicht


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. Februar 2009)

18,00 wie auf dem Bild !
Habe es aber jetzt auf 17,70 gebracht ! ( HR MK Tune Mavic 823 und Syntace P6 )

UPDATE HEUTE


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Februar 2009)

17,7 mit ner sauschweren 888???na das würde ich gerne mal an meine waage hängen


----------



## joseppe (19. Februar 2009)

mit anständiger kurbel und kettenführung würde man dann bei 17,3kg liegen.
ich würde mal behaupten eine der waagen lügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Februar 2009)

Bin mal gespannt auf wieviel ich meins bringe, hoffe auch auf 18KG oder weniger

@nicolai.fan: welche WC issen das, guck mal unter die gabelkrone, wenn sie Ende 07 Produziert wurde, musste die einschicken.
Gibt heftige Probleme mit der gabel, sie kann beim springen einfach in der untersten Position stecken bleiben und jeder Zeit wie ne tickende Zeitbombe rausgeschossen kommen.
Gab nen Rückruf von Marzocchi


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. Februar 2009)

Na gut, mit Big Betty würde ich dann auch auf 18 kg kommen. Wechsel auf Boxxer WC würde auch nochmal fast 400 gr sparen... Also scheint das Gewicht ja durchaus realistisch zu sein...


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. Februar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> 17,7 mit ner sauschweren 888???na das würde ich gerne mal an meine waage hängen



Kein Problem , ich muss hier nichts schön reden bescheiss mich ja nicht selber !

Gabel ist ne 2009 ATA World Cup


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (19. Februar 2009)

gewicht ist gut...war mit meinem ion und fox 40 grade mal auf 19,0kg


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Februar 2009)

@nicolaifan
dachte es wäre ne rc3 und nicht ne ata


----------



## MaW:) (19. Februar 2009)

Mein ION-ST müsste, wenn es nu endlich mal da währe, unter 19KG komm.
Zur zeit habe ich das Endgewicht von ~18,3kg
Leider habe ich von Rahmen und Dämpfer noch nich die 100% Gewichte, mal sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. Februar 2009)

sehr schön die kombi!!!! die rot/weisse boxxer mit dem rot weissen rahmen...passt sehr gut. hoffentlich kommen da jetzt KEINE weissen felgen drauf, dann würds mir etwas zuviel des guten werden 

was das gewicht angeht: unter 18kg is gar nicht so das problem, braucht gar keine extrem leichten tuning-teile.

meins wiegt im moment 17,6kg im "wald-setup" (muddy mary 2,35 FR und schwalbe light-schläuche. im DH-setup (maxxis 2-ply reifen) wirds dann ca. 18,4kg sein. kommt demächst aber noch ne leichte kefü dran, dann sinds knapp unter 17,5kg / 18,3kg. ich denk da kann man mit zufrieden sein 

gruß rainer


----------



## MaW:) (21. Februar 2009)

So mein BOS is nu schon mal da.

Leider hat die Feder ein Schandfleck und es liegt keine Betriebsanleitung dabei, da macht mein Händler noch mal Terror bei sein Lieferanten. Weil für das Geld seh ich das nich ein, das ich keine Betriebsanleitung bekomm!! Der Schandfleck is ja nich so tragisch, wird ja im gebrauch auch nich schöner, aber wenn schon an einer Stelle die Pulverung ab is nich mit mir!!

Sonst Optisch ein Schmankel, aber mal sehn ob die Leistung das versprich wie der Preis is. Is ja mein erster Dämpfer überhaupt, mal sehn.

PS: Falco bekommt von mir auch noch eine PM!! Weil Ja Nicolai erst gesagt hatte das sie den Dämpfer für mich ranbekomm aber nach 3 Wochen doch nich, .


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2009)

So, nun ist es fertig für 2009. Mein Ion hat ein paar Änderungen über sich ergehen lassen müssen:





Neu: 
Antrieb (Saint, Dura Ace)
Bremsen (Saint)
Verschleißteile (Reifen, Felgen)
MotoPitkan-Tuning 888

Und, ganz wichtig für einige hier im Forum:





Neuer Kettenstrebenschutz   

Die Saint Schalt-Brems-Kombo sieht etwas klobig aus, hält aber hoffentlich einiges aus. Gewichtstechnisch gegenüber der alten Oro/Sram-Kombi leider kein Vorteil... aber ich gehe davon aus, daß das Zeug gut funktioniert 

Freue mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz vom Hobel in diesem Jahr... momentan ist eher das Helius im (Touren-)Einsatz, und natürlich mein allerliebstes NITRO Magnum-Board  Aber bald geht es wieder los!


----------



## anna 92 (22. Februar 2009)

gr.s 18,1 kg


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2009)

Das weisse ist sehr schön !
Das seasick kommt auch gut !


----------



## herb (22. Februar 2009)

anna 92 schrieb:


> gr.s 18,1 kg



Ja, wirklich sehr schick! Und ordentlich bewegt hast du es ja laut Fotos wohl auch schon. 
Wo ist denn bei dir die Verstrebung von Sattelrohr/Oberrohr mit dem gefrästen ION geblieben?


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2009)

Small ?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. Februar 2009)

ja, steht unter dem bild.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Februar 2009)

dirk seins ist immernoch sehr schick.
das weisse ist auch gut,aber ist da nen 240er dämpfer drin oder täuscht das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (28. Februar 2009)

So mein Händler hat mir mir Mail geschreiben das mein ION-ST so die nächsten 10Tage da sein müßt und mein BOS Dämpfer wurde noch mal komplett getauscht, wegen Mängeln die auftraten.

So was kann ich da noch sagen, nur eins "Das Wetter soll zu meinem Urlaub angenehm schön sein, das ich Fully einfahren kann"

PS. Mal sehn ob mein S Rahmen auch so aussieht wie das von Anne 92??


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Februar 2009)

ey löbauer. glückwunsch zum ion!

ein löbauer.


----------



## Wurstsalat (9. März 2009)

Hier noch ein ION ST








Cheerz Worschty


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Nais !


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. März 2009)

Jetzt nur noch Leitungen kürzen und ein anderer Kettenstrebenschutz, dann geht es richtig steil!


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2009)

Ich finde es auch schön  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. März 2009)

Ist das Dein ehemaliger Guru? Dann ist er ja endlich seiner Bestimmung zugeführt...


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2009)

jep!


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Geht da keine flache Brücke in der Boxxer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. März 2009)

Das Baik habe ich nicht aufgebaut, mir hat der hohe Vorbau eher nicht soo gefallen, als ich es gefahren bin!

Nach meiner Meinung könnte der LW noch ein wenig flacher sein!


----------



## dersteinmetz (10. März 2009)

schaut gut aus,  aber irgendwie so hoch alles....


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. März 2009)

ich in "action" an der Fearnada 2009 mit meinem M-Pire


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. März 2009)

so nun auch noch in gross 

danke an die jungs von www.bikecrewentfelden.ch


----------



## GoogleBot (12. März 2009)

Taatüütataaa da kommt die Stylepolizei


----------



## Freerider.Je. (14. März 2009)

Bei uns waren gestern so komische Leute in blau,alle drei hatten ein ION ST alle gleich auf gebaut. Die Namen waren Erik,Joris und Schneider kennt die irgendwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (14. März 2009)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> Bei uns waren gestern so komische Leute in blau,alle drei hatten ein ION ST alle gleich auf gebaut. Die Namen waren Erik,Joris und Schneider kennt die irgendwer?



Das werden woll irgentwelche 09er Nicolaifahrer sein??

Und wieso stelst du hier keine ordenlichen Bilder rein, wo man die Bikes richtig ansehn kann


----------



## Freerider.Je. (14. März 2009)

Besser?


----------



## c_w (14. März 2009)

Nein, wir wollen Bildler wo gefahren, und nicht geschoben wird *g*

btw: Wo ist den "hier bei uns"?


----------



## Freerider.Je. (14. März 2009)

Das ist in Alfeld,das liegt in der nähe von Hildesheim.

War schon cool die Jungs mal in action zusehen und dazu noch bei uns aufm Home spot. 

Hoschi war auch noch da zum Fotos machen.


----------



## MaW:) (14. März 2009)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> Besser?



Jap, schon besser

Also die Farbkompi der Bikes is mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. März 2009)

Das sind die 09er team Bikes fürs SRAM Nicolai Team, Fahrer Erik Irmisch, Joris Bogoni und frank Schneider,
Hm mich wundert warum Schneidi nciht im Contiteam Bike unterwegs ist, fährt er jetzt in beiden Teams?


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. März 2009)

2009 fährt er wieder im Gates-Niolai Team, nicht mehr als Captain im Conti-Team. Mich wundert eher, warum nicht da G-Boxx2-Ion gefahren wird, dachte das soll im Worldcup gefahren werden!?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. März 2009)

farbkombi der bikes absolut total voll super top, und grande!


----------



## Condor (14. März 2009)

Alsob das M-Pire in der Farbkombo nicht gereicht hätte, in meinen Augen absolut unschön..
Ich finde Nicolai sollte bei ihren Rot bleiben oder wenigstens dieses Extra-Love-Gedöns und Weiß weglassen. Damit versauen die imho jeden Rahmen.
Aber ist ja deren Sache, jeder wie er mag


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. März 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> Alsob das M-Pire in der Farbkombo nicht gereicht hätte, in meinen Augen absolut unschön..
> Ich finde Nicolai sollte bei ihren Rot bleiben oder wenigstens dieses Extra-Love-Gedöns und Weiß weglassen. Damit versauen die imho jeden Rahmen.
> Aber ist ja deren Sache, jeder wie er mag



warum? ist doch schön, wenn man sich seinen rahmen optisch selbst gestalten kann. ich selber mag eloxalteile auch nicht besonders, aber wer´s haben will... ist auf jeden fall besser als vom hersteller ne farbe vorgeschrieben zu bekommen, und bei den preisen find ich den individuellen "touch" auch gerechtfertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (14. März 2009)

Das Nicolai das anbietet ist auch schön und gut, das habe ich nicht kritisiert.
Meiner Meinung nach steht es aber in den seltensten Fällen dem Rahmen wirklich gut.
Ist für mich ein bisschen wie ein Arschgeweih. 
Irgendwie finde ich, dass ein Nicolai Rahmen ein solches BlingBling-Tuning nicht nötig hat. Aber wie gesagt, jeder kriegt es bei Nicolai so wie ers mag und das is auch jut so...


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. März 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> 2009 fährt er wieder im Gates-Niolai Team, nicht mehr als Captain im Conti-Team. Mich wundert eher, warum nicht da G-Boxx2-Ion gefahren wird, dachte das soll im Worldcup gefahren werden!?



Haben doch mehrere Bikes zur auswahl, die alten stehen gerade bei Kalle rum, Joris ist Freitag Mittag zugereist, mit vater und Bruder und 3 Bikes.

wer issen jetzt Chef im Contiteam?


----------



## Jocka79 (15. März 2009)

Ich finds ziemlich porno, die neue Farbe!
In live siehts echt cool aus...
Rot hat mir persönlich noch ein tuck besser gefallen!


----------



## Kuwahades (15. März 2009)

das blau ist 10x besser als rot !
top !


----------



## MaW:) (16. März 2009)

So hier mein ION.
Liegt noch bei meinen Händler, aber nicht mehr lange.

Ich hoffe das alles inordnung ist, weil der Schriftzug ist statt weiß>rot, was aber nix macht


----------



## c0rNy (16. März 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> So hier mein ION.
> Liegt noch bei meinen Händler, aber nicht mehr lange.
> 
> Ich hoffe das alles inordnung ist, weil der Schriftzug ist statt weiß>rot, was aber nix macht



RATTENSCHARF!
der Dämpfer, insbesondere wenn er seinen Dienst perfekt ableistet, ist mal ne Augenweide in dem Rahmen


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2009)

Leider passen die Elox-Töne nicht zusammen. Trotzdem geil.


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. März 2009)

Hier mein Ion, noch nicht komplett fertig... bessere Bilder kommen noch, Gewicht liegt nun bei 18,6 kg.


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2009)

Top ! Feder ist auf dem Weg zu dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (16. März 2009)

Also ich hätte auf die roten Naben und die Sattelklemme verzichtet (aber ICH würd' auch kein Bike mit weissen Teilen aufbauen ;-) ).

Macht mal ein Foto aus ner anderen Perspektive, so wirkt die Fox wieder so unglaublich gewaltig!


----------



## abbath (16. März 2009)

@timbowjoketown *thumbsup* Klasse, das Grün. Die roten Parts passen wie Arsch auf Eimer.


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. März 2009)

Die Fox ist gewaltig ;-) Foto ist auch mit etwas Weitwinkel gemacht, draussen schaut das dann auch anders aus. Das rot kommt bei dem Licht auch nicht richtig rüber... Wie gesagt, bessere Fotos kommen, konnte mich aber nicht mehr zurück halten!


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2009)

Ist doch so schon super schön. Hätte ich nie gedacht, dass das mit der Rahmenfarbe so gut wird.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. März 2009)

das grüne kommt echt gut irgendwie!!!
und das schwarze...ob der extreme aufpreis gegenüber nen vivid sein muss stell ich mal in frage,denn der lässte keine wünsche offen,aber sieht gut aus,also los aufbauen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haha (16. März 2009)

das grüne ist echt hammer.. vor allem, weil zu dem vielen weiß schwarze felgen verbaut worden sind
als i-tüpfelchen noch die blauen teile vom dhx gerötet, dann ists frei von jeglichem mangel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bep (16. März 2009)

sehr schmuckes teil das grüne gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. März 2009)

Danke, freut mich das es gefällt, ich finds auch super  Nach den DHX-Knöpfen noch die goldenen Saint-Bremshebelknöpfe, dann hab ichs... Aber jetzt schickts erstmal, jetzt wird gefahren


----------



## Falcon153 (17. März 2009)

@timbowjoketown

Das Bike ist top,
die Farbzusammenstellung ist dir gut gelungenâ¦




@ c  w

Warum soll Timâ¦ sein Bike so aufbauen wie du es machen wÃ¼rdestâ¦?





Ein DHler muss nicht schÃ¶n sein,
er muss provozierenâ¦lach


----------



## c_w (17. März 2009)

Hab ja auch nur geschrieben, was ich anders machen wuerde!
Find das Bike auch viel besser also so ziemlich alles andere, was ich mit weissen Parts schon gesehen habe ;-)


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> So hier mein ION.
> Liegt noch bei meinen Händler, aber nicht mehr lange.
> 
> Ich hoffe das alles inordnung ist, weil der Schriftzug ist statt weiß>rot, was aber nix macht



Cool, es gibt also noch andere Verrückte, die in nem normalen Radladen ihre Schätzchen aufbauen.
hab da auch ein Foto - wer findet mein Rad?




;-)


----------



## MaW:) (17. März 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Cool, es gibt also noch andere Verrückte, die in nem normalen Radladen ihre Schätzchen aufbauen.
> 
> 
> ;-)



Wer sagt was von aufbauen?? Nur dort gekauft!!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. März 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Danke !
> denke mal nachdem ich alle Masse verglichen habe müsste ich bei 1,79m auch mit L klar kommen, da mir mein Helius FR in M zu kurz für Downhill ist. Von der Höhe sind 45cm Sitzrohrlänge auch noch in Ordnung.



nicht vergessen, effektiv sind es ca. 48cm sitzrohrlänge, hab hier im forum schonmal was dazu gepostet. ist aber trotzdem kein ding, sattel ganz runterstellen geht eh nicht wegen dem bomben federweg. 

ich=183cm. ion=L.
super!


----------



## MaW:) (22. März 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> nicht vergessen, effektiv sind es ca. 48cm sitzrohrlänge, hab hier im forum schonmal was dazu gepostet. ist aber trotzdem kein ding, sattel ganz runterstellen geht eh nicht wegen dem bomben federweg.
> 
> ich=183cm. ion=L.
> super!



Das glaube ich dir nicht!!

Habe Große S Rahmen und Sattel(sehr flach gebaut) fast versenkt und Kolisionstest bestanden





Leider hat der Kameramann etwas zu weit links das Foto gemacht, also Reifen Bewegt sich 100% frei!!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. März 2009)

wo in löb darf man das ion bewundern? wo gekauft? strahwalde?


----------



## MaW:) (22. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wo in löb darf man das ion bewundern? wo gekauft? strahwalde?



Erste Frage wird nicht beantwortet
Bestell/Gekauft bei BIKE FACTORY in Wilthen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. März 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir nicht!!
> 
> Habe Große S Rahmen und Sattel(sehr flach gebaut) fast versenkt und Kolisionstest bestanden
> 
> ...



mach den Sattel ä bissie höher


----------



## xMARTINx (23. März 2009)

und mach mal bitte nen scheenes bild vom fertigen rad und mich würde mal interressieren was der bos im ion noch bewirken kann...


----------



## MaW:) (23. März 2009)

guru39: NÖ

xMARTINx: Natürlich, es fehlt leider noch die Kefü


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. März 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir nicht!!
> 
> Habe Große S Rahmen und Sattel(sehr flach gebaut) fast versenkt und Kolisionstest bestanden




hm komisch, das foto beweist es ja...
ich hab keinen kollisionstest gemacht, aber einfach mal abgemessen. also so wie sich das hinterrad nach oben bewegt beim einfedern, und dann 230mm abgemessen, und dann noch 1cm platz gelassen, und so meine niedrigste sattelhöhe bestimmt. so muss ich die sattelstütze ca. 8cm ausm sitzrohr rausziehen um sicher zu sein. is aber auch von der höhe genau richtig so für mich, weil ich beim fahren den sattel am oberschenkel haben will, um durch die kurven zu drücken. 

gruß rainer


----------



## c_w (23. März 2009)

Kommt ja auch etwas auf den Sattel und die Position auf der Stütze an ;-)
Ich mag's aber auch nicht mit ganz versenktem Sattel... wobei ich ja auch keinen Downhiller bewege ;-)


----------



## MaW:) (23. März 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hm komisch, das foto beweist es ja...
> ich hab keinen kollisionstest gemacht, aber einfach mal abgemessen. also so wie sich das hinterrad nach oben bewegt beim einfedern, und dann 230mm abgemessen, und dann noch 1cm platz gelassen, und so meine niedrigste sattelhöhe bestimmt. so muss ich die sattelstütze ca. 8cm ausm sitzrohr rausziehen um sicher zu sein. is aber auch von der höhe genau richtig so für mich, weil ich beim fahren den sattel am oberschenkel haben will, um durch die kurven zu drücken.
> 
> gruß rainer



Jeder Rahmen arbeitet etwas anders

Beim ION z.B. bewegt sich das Rad mehr nach vorne als nach oben, was den vorteil hat das sich der Lenkwinkel nicht groß verändert.

Ich mag es wenn der Sattel unten ist, weil da kann ich das Bike in die Kurve legen und ich bleibe aber noch fast gerade stehn und kann das Bike noch nach unten drücken(kein anlieger, gefähle der Kurve geht nach außen) und man kommt dadurch schneller durch Kurvenkombos wo Bäume sehr eng zusammen stehn.

gruß Michal


----------



## xMARTINx (25. März 2009)

das neue vom gates-team,sehr schick wie ich finde,mehr dazu hierhttp://falllineproductions.blogspot.com/2009/03/ready-to-race-team-gates-nicolai-2009.html


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Ich weiß, dass das Teambike ist und der Sponsor SRAM heißt, trotzdem sind Kurbel, Bash, Führung, Sattel, Stütze und Vorbau einfach grausam.
Die Farbkombo von Rahmen + Gbel ist dagegen top.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. März 2009)

weiß jetzt nicht genau was an kurbel,vorbau,und sattelstütze soooo schlimm ist...
bei der kettenfürung und stimme ich dir zu und der sattel ist halt nen sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand mal das Maß für die Sattelklemme sagen?
Sattelstüztendurchmesser ist ja 30mm, wäre das Klemmen maß dann 31,8 oder welches?


----------



## John McLeash (25. März 2009)

Wow dann wäre das Sattelrohr ja nur 9 zehntel dick.

Nein so mutig ist dann doch keiner, das Klemmmass ist 34.9.


----------



## MaW:) (25. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Sattelstüztendurchmesser ist ja 30mm



Also bei den 09er ist das Sattelstützenrohr 30,9mm und das Klemmmass 34,9mm!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Also bei den 09er ist das Sattelstützenrohr 30,9mm und das Klemmmass 34,9mm!!



Jetzt echt 30,09? ******* hab jetzt ne 30er stütze.

@john: Ja eigentlich klar, erst denken dann Fragen, trotzdem danke für die Info


----------



## nicolai.fan (25. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jetzt echt 30,09? ******* hab jetzt ne 30er stütze.



ab Modell 2009 Sattelstützdurchmesser 30,9


----------



## kroiterfee (25. März 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Erste Frage wird nicht beantwortet
> Bestell/Gekauft bei BIKE FACTORY in Wilthen



 alles klar. hast pn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ab Modell 2009 Sattelstützdurchmesser 30,9



Na dann muss ich morgen mal vorbei fahren und die Bestellung ändern auf 30,0 ist ja kein Problem, ist ja noch nicht gerieben


----------



## xMARTINx (26. März 2009)

möchte eure spannende unterhaltung ja nur ungern unterbrechen aber weiß jemand was an der geo vom neuen teamrad anders ist?
der falco weiß es sicher


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. März 2009)

glaube der Lenkwinkel hat sich um 0,5Grad geändert und das Steuerrohr ist kürzer, weiß es aber nicht zu 100Prozent


----------



## MaW:) (26. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich morgen mal vorbei fahren und die Bestellung ändern auf 30,0 ist ja kein Problem, ist ja noch nicht gerieben




Also ich hatte das Problem auch mit dem 30er Maß, zum Glück war innerhalb von 3Tagen die neue und sogar leichtere Stütze da




Ja die Stütze blablabla, ich habe sie nur dran das der Sattel gehalten wird, ist sonso die kannse Zeit versenkt ausser ich radel zum Berg

Frorider Ben: Hol dir Lieber eine andere Stütze ist ja nur Gewicht, das sonst zu viel am Bike ist


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. März 2009)

was das für ne stütze? ist echt sau leicht und sieht noch gut aus


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. März 2009)

gerade bei google ausfindig gemacht, der Preis ist ja nciht wenig und laut Angaben dürfte ich nciht damit fahren bin über 80Kg


----------



## MaW:) (26. März 2009)

Sonst nimmt die hier, is aber auch nicht ohne.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/313064
oder eine NC17 die sind billig.

Lass den Rahmen auf 30,9mm reiben, weil 30er und 30,9er Stützen sind fast gleich schwer.


----------



## abbath (26. März 2009)

Die Thomson hat aber eine funktionierende Klemmung, nicht diesen Joch-Mist. Schont den Sattel und braucht nach meiner Erfahrung weniger Wartung. Stützen mit Jochklemmung fangen bei mir immer recht früh an zu knarzen - da hilft dann nur auseinanderbauen, mit Kupferpaste oder Fett einschmieren und wieder zusammenpuzzeln. Die Zeit kannste mit der Thomson auf dem Trail verbringen.
Gibt's auch in 30mm.


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. März 2009)

Hab grad gefragt, geht nur noch in 30,9, also mal gucken welche es wird, die KCNC ist leichter und etwas günstiger als die Thomson Elite, denke das es die KCNC TI PRO wird.

@MaW: wie ist die Sattelstellung mit der KCNC? haste mal nen Foto?


----------



## MaW:) (26. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @MaW: wie ist die Sattelstellung mit der KCNC? haste mal nen Foto?



Habe weiter vorne schon ein Bild reingestellt mit der Sattelstange,
habe aber heut bei der ersten probefahrt mitbekomm das ich den Sattel noch etwas feineinstellen muss.
Also Sattelstellung ist gut einzustellen, man hat auch extra zwei unterschiedlich lange Schrauben dafür.
Also wenn du die KCNC nur zum Sattelhalten nimmst, wenn du rumgast, dürfte auch nix passieren!!

So meine Kefü ist am Bike, erstes Probefahren war toll, auch das 46KB ist nicht schlimm mit dem größten Kasettenritzel ²³ und das Endgewicht von 17,97-18,05KG(waage wollte sich nicht entscheiden) ist auch top.
Bilder folgen...Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat-liner-89 (27. März 2009)

@ frorider ben
mein projekt für dieses Jahr wird auch nen Ion ST sein. Meine Wahl bei der Sattelstütze ist ne SDG I-Beam mit nem SDG Bel Air ST Sattel und diese kombo is in meinen Augen vom Gewicht allein her schon ansehnlich und die Funktion ist auch top!


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. März 2009)

Mag das I-bean system nicht so, rein optisch.
sattel hab ich schon, nen Selle Italia SLR T1 troy Lee, noch hab ich etwas Zeit zum überlegen, aber wenn man so vergleicht ist die KCNC echt nen guter Preis Gewicht Sieger. Sogar leichter als einige Carbon Stützen.

@Maw: 46KB ist aber heftig, hatte beim Alutech Pudel nen 42er, gehe jetzt auf 38er runter, denke mal das müsste reichen


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

Eine sehr schöne leichte Stütze ist auch die hier:






http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8470

Gibts auch in anderen Längen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. März 2009)

ganz schön fette klemme oben.
Eigentlich wollte ich ne Reverse, da ich da Händler bin, aber die sind im mom Ausverkauft und keiner weiß wann sie wieder verfügbar sind.

Ähm was fahrt ihr denn so für Federn im ION, bekomme nen Vivid mit 550er Feder *gestrahlt und klar matt gepulvert* bei 90KG mit Klamotten.
Reicht das oder doch lieber 500 oder 600?


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

Die Klemme kommt sehr groß rüber. Der runde Teil hat ungefähr 2cm im Durchmesser.
Klemmt stufenlos.
Hier sieht mans besser.


----------



## John McLeash (27. März 2009)

Hey ben,

selbst der Rennie mit seien knapp 100kg ist im V 10 was ja wesentlich mehr Federweg (übersetzungsverhältnis) hat nur ne 600er gefahren und der bolzt das bike ja richtig heftig.

Wenn du nicht Haushoch dropst oder mehr als 100kg auf die Waage bringst würde ich eher ne weichere Feder fahren.


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

Probier doch die 550er erstmal aus.


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. März 2009)

Nur lässt sich das V10 nicht mit dem Ion vergleichen, weil es ein ganz anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat. Probier erstmal die 550er, bei mir passt sie bei etwas geringerem Kampfgewicht (ca. 85 kg) und einem DHX 5.0.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (27. März 2009)

bei 90kg sollte die 550er grob hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (27. März 2009)

Denn ist gut, werde ich mal testen ansonsten kann man ja tauschen, kostet ja net die Welt.
danke für die Tipps


----------



## xMARTINx (28. März 2009)

neue details





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

danke nochmal an david von http://http://daves-pinstripe.de/


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. März 2009)

das Decal auf dem Oberrohr seiht geil aus.
das 888 Decal könnte etwas fetter rüberkommen, würde so eher zu ner Boxxer passen


----------



## MaW:) (28. März 2009)

xMARTINx: Mir gefählt das auf dem Oberrohr, aber die anderen nicht...aber alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. März 2009)

@ martin: sorry, für meinen geschmack etwas billig und hässlich. oberrohr geht noch, aber die schriften, neeeee! DAS SCHÖNE SCHLICHTE ION!!!! nich böse sein


----------



## Bergaufbremser (29. März 2009)

ne sorry aber das ist zu viel des guten. 
Wenn man schon ein Bike in Raceing Green ersatz (Moosgrün) nimmt, dann muss es auch schlicht gehalten sein, sonst geht der effekt dieses schönen grüns verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (29. März 2009)

Ich mag irgendwie auch nur die original Decals...


----------



## xMARTINx (30. März 2009)

zum glück sind geschmäcker verschieden und ich steh drauf!
zumal die neuen decals sehr dezent sind und farblich perfekt zum rad passen!


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

Bilder vom ganzen Bike wären gut. Die Stripes alleine hätte ich wohl besser gefunden. Aber auf jeden Fall schön individuell.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. März 2009)

mache die tage mal komplettbilder.

@maw
wo bleiben die bilder vom komplettrad???


----------



## MaW:) (30. März 2009)

Ich soll ja ein ordentliches Bild machen, aber bei dem Wetter geht das schlecht
In mein Fotoalbum sind paar Bilder, aber zu dunkel


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

Du mußt vor dem Knipsen schon den Objektivdeckel runtermachen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. März 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Ich soll ja ein ordentliches Bild machen, aber bei dem Wetter geht das schlecht
> In mein Fotoalbum sind paar Bilder, aber zu dunkel



Bei uns ist strahlen blauer Himmel, in der sonne 20° und Sonne schient ganz ordentlich

Hier mal nen ION Rahmen in der farbe wie ich ihn bekommen soll, das rot müsst ihr euch als das elox rot vorstellen, das mit dem weiß ist nciht so gut geworden, das Farbverlaufswerkzeug wollte nciht so wie ich wollte.


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. März 2009)

Ist das schwarz eloxiert, grün, blau? Das mit nur einer weißen Strebe am Heck gefällt mir gut, hast Du dir das von den neuen Teambikes abgeschaut, oder hattest Du die Idee schon vorher?


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. März 2009)

Das wird RAL 5020 Ozeanblau, ich hatte mit daniel über die Farben getratscht und da sind wir auf Ozeanblau gestoßen, war ne Testpackung gabs so noch net. Könnte aber noch leicht anders als auf dem Fotos aussehen. das mit der weißen Druckstrebe war meine Idee, 2 Tage später hingen die Teamrahmen beim Pulvern.


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. März 2009)

Bin ich mal gespannt, kommt wie bei so vielen Farben erst in echt so richtig zur Geltung, auf der Ral-Tabelle ist es auf jeden Fall sehr dunkel! Manchmal wirken so dunkle Farben im Zusammenhang mit schwarzen Komponenten etwas merkwürdig, da sich die Töne zu ähnlich sind, aber eben doch unterschiedlich. Daher entsteht kein Kontrast aber auch kein einheitliches Bild. Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (30. März 2009)

das dunkle Intense blau ist ganz schön, ich habe hier mal nen Link zu `ner VPX Uzzi in dem blau
hebt sich ganz gut von den schwarzen Komponenten ab

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/315925


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. März 2009)

stimmt kommt ganz gut rüber


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (30. März 2009)




----------



## MaW:) (30. März 2009)

Mich würde das gewicht von deinem ION interessieren [email protected], bestimt um die 16,..KG Marke??


----------



## LaiNico (30. März 2009)

17,8


----------



## herb (30. März 2009)

Zur Abwechslung/Entspannung.....
...ein Bild


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (30. März 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Mich würde das gewicht von deinem ION interessieren [email protected], bestimt um die 16,..KG Marke??



noch nicht gewogen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. März 2009)

16,x wird mit DH reifen und stabilen parts schwer möglich sein...muss ja aber auch nicht


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. März 2009)

@herb: Na in Thale gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herb (30. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @herb: Na in Thale gewesen?


*yep!!*

Hätte auch noch ein sauberes Bild zu bieten....


----------



## xMARTINx (30. März 2009)

sehr schöne exemplare!!!
thale werd ich wohl die woche auch mal vorbeischauen,wetter ist ja wieder supi


----------



## MaW:) (31. März 2009)

So entlich schönes Wetter!!
Gleich eine ordentliche Probefahrt und paar Pics















Und noch welche, wie das Bike nach der Probefahrt aussah.






So bevor ich alles zuspamme hör ich mal auf


----------



## haha (31. März 2009)

hau lieber noch ne gescheite seitenansicht rein, bevor du mit spamen aufhörst


----------



## MaW:) (31. März 2009)

Bitte


----------



## tanchoplatinum (31. März 2009)

salü

das farbe der teamräder stand schon seit einer ganzen weile fest. der erste rahmen mit der in rahmenfarbe beschichtetten schwinge und den weißen druckstreben war der 
helius am von elmar k.
danach gab es mein helius fr. 

und außerdem, ich hab letztes jahr schon rahmen in dieser aufteilung beschichtet, nur mit anderen farben. diese wurden hier blos nicht zur schau gestellt.

schaui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (1. April 2009)

na, endlich sieht man mal alles in einem. echt gut, bis auf die angesprochenen sachen. mit den reifen hast du aber bei artgerechten einsatz des ions aber garantiert keinen spass.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. April 2009)

@maw
du bist ja nen zwerg...
nen bos dämpfer und dann ne olle boxguide...geht gar nicht und das jettenblatt dürfte auch zuviel des guten sein für deutsche strecken...aber sonst recht schick geworden,gabel könnte noch schwarz!


----------



## flat-liner-89 (8. April 2009)

so Leute heute war ich mal in Lübbrechtsen und hab mir erstma was gegönt 

Hauptrahmen Fire deapt read mit kettenstrebe zusammen Druckstrebe weiß Rock shox Vivid 5.1 dämpfer  anfang bis mitte Mai gibts dann die ersten Bilder


----------



## nillo (18. April 2009)

mein nachfolger
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331541]
	
[/URL]


----------



## abbath (18. April 2009)

Die rot eloxierten Teile passen imho nicht zur Rahmenfarbe - die wiederum ist supergeil.


----------



## *Hobbes* (18. April 2009)

Die rot eloxierten Teile passen ersaunlicherweise sehr sehr gut zur Rahmenfarbe. Man muss das Ganze aber mal in live und unter Tageslicht gesehen haben um es wirklich beurteilen zu können. Da kommt dann der Glitzereffekt des Lackes auch richtig zur Geltung.

Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## kroiterfee (18. April 2009)

mich dünkt das ion verkauft sich wie geschnitten brot. sehr schöner rahmen.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (19. April 2009)

wozu ist eigentlich...


...die schraube, die durch die wippe hinten geht (beim ion st)?
ist doch eh ein einzelnes teil. hab die mal rausgedreht und keinen sinn erkannt 

stabilität?


----------



## -Red Bull- (19. April 2009)

Hi ich will mir evtl ein ion st kaufen, der hautrahmen soll weis werden, sticker rot und der Hinterbau ebenfalls rot. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob es irgeneine möglichkeiit gibt, den Rahmen mal in diesen Farben anzuschauen bzw zusehen ?
Wisst ihr da was ?
mfg


----------



## MaW:) (19. April 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> wozu ist eigentlich...
> 
> 
> ...die schraube, die durch die wippe hinten geht (beim ion st)?
> ...



Ein Bild ist vorteilhaft, bei dieser Satzform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2009)




----------



## Frorider Ben (20. April 2009)

-Red Bull- schrieb:


> Hi ich will mir evtl ein ion st kaufen, der hautrahmen soll weis werden, sticker rot und der Hinterbau ebenfalls rot. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob es irgeneine möglichkeiit gibt, den Rahmen mal in diesen Farben anzuschauen bzw zusehen ?
> Wisst ihr da was ?
> mfg



Mit Paintshop Pro X kannste dir den Rahmen so anmahlen wie du ihn haben willst.

Die oberfläche und die tiefen bleiben dabei erhalten.
Du kannst auch jede passende RAL fahre wählen, brauchst nur den farbcode.


----------



## Testmaen (25. April 2009)

ION ST aus dem Dirt-Magazine


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2009)

Krasser Augenkrebs


----------



## flat-liner-89 (25. April 2009)

diese farbkonstellation. . .


----------



## Kuwahades (25. April 2009)

die 90er sind eben wieder im kommen !


----------



## kroiterfee (25. April 2009)

geiler scheiss!


----------



## publicenemy (25. April 2009)

farbkombination lässt mich direkt an zole denken...


----------



## xMARTINx (25. April 2009)

will die gabel und kefü,um den restlich kram und um den grausam bunten rahmen könnt ihr euch streiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (25. April 2009)

Ich finds kuhl!


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2009)

Erinnert an englisches Essen.


----------



## Jay Norco (27. April 2009)

Sers. ich hane wohl vor mir im sommer auch ein ion st zuzulegen. bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher wegen der farbe. und wollte mal fragen ob ihr paar nette vorschläge für mich habt? ( mags eher dunkel also schwarz oder orange dunkel rot) aber ich wollte auch mal anfragen ob hier zufällig schonmal ein ion mit raw hauptrahmen und schwarzem hinterbau gesehen?

danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2009)

Do hosch!

Ion in raw, mit ohne schwarzen Hinterbau!


----------



## Jay Norco (27. April 2009)

ui!...jaa...******* ichs teh einfach auf raw!..danke guru. entscheidung schon gefällt. jetzt hoffe ich mal nur noch das ich beim dirtmaster evtl eins in S zum probefahren bekommen kann


----------



## flat-liner-89 (27. April 2009)

@ Jay Norco
 am 01.05 bis 03.05 is nicolai in winterberg mit neuem material für diese saison
und natürlich auch zum testen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. April 2009)

Das Stimmt so nicht!

http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/

Gruß Guru.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. April 2009)

danke guru das du meinen homie von orange, morewood etc weggeholt hast. ich habe schon vorarbeit geleistet!


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2009)

Hi Kroitergedöhns,
das verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber deine neue Signatur is klasse


----------



## kroiterfee (27. April 2009)

ja gürü... muss man doch unterstützen dein projekt!  

der junge interessiert sich fürs ion und dank deinem bild wird das für ihn greifbarer. vorher war auf dem trip sich ein orange, morewood oder dergleichen zu zu legen...


----------



## Jay Norco (28. April 2009)

die sind ja uch net schlecht aber...des ion...raw....oooh schei55e es ist wirklich einfach nur geil


----------



## kroiterfee (28. April 2009)

komm ma ins icq kleiner mann.


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Mai 2009)

So heute schon mal den neuen Rahmen in der Hand gehabt.
Leider sind die Elox teile noch nciht da, daher wird erst Anfang der nächsten Woche der Rahmen montiert.
Geometrieänderung wie die 2010er Bikes, Steuerrohr gekürzt so weit wie möglich.


----------



## flat-liner-89 (14. Mai 2009)

so Leute heute is mein Ion zu mir nach haus geflattert gekommen und morgen gibts dann auch schon nen paar pics


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Geometrieänderung wie die 2010er Bikes, Steuerrohr gekürzt auf 14cm länge.



Wohl eher 11cm, oder ? 14cm wäre ja länger als beim Standard ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wohl eher 11cm, oder ? 14cm wäre ja länger als beim Standard ?



Ja klar, sorry vertan, genaues Maß wei0 ich noch net, sollte halt so kurz wie möglich.

hatte irgendwas von 14 im Kopf da ich gerade die Rider gelesen hatte und da beim Ion von Elmar was mit 14 stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat-liner-89 (16. Mai 2009)

moin Leute ich hab ma ne frage und zwar hab ich in meinem nagel neuen Io nen Rock shox vivid 5.1 Dämpfer mit ne 450er feder und der Hinterbau ist auf 230mm Federweg eingestellt nur ist der hinterbau knüppel hart. . . Ich hab bei mir den lenkwinkel etwas flacher gestellt und dabei gemerkt das oben wo der dämpfer mit der achse befästigt wird aien totale presspassung ist. . . also nix mit einfach mal grade Dämpfer ein und ausbauen. . . is das normal?!


----------



## MaW:) (17. Mai 2009)

Also das mit der Presspassung darf nicht so stark sein. Der Dämpfer muss mit etwas leichten Druck ohne Probleme rein gehn.
Überprüfe einfach mal die Masse von Dämpferaufnahe und den Dämpfer mit dem Hülsenset, da musst dann +/- 0,1mm rauskomm. 

450er Feder, wie Schwer bist du?? Oder schon die einstellung des Dämpfer überprüft ob alles auf oder zu gedreht ist??
Leider kann ich dir, da du einen Vivid hast, nicht groß weiterhelfen!! Weil mein BOS Dämpfer bei mein Ion schon beim Handauflegen, auf den Sattel, schon arbeitet.

Schreib mal xMARTINx an, der hat auch ein Vivid in seinem ION, vieleicht hilft er dir weiter.


----------



## flat-liner-89 (17. Mai 2009)

also Nackig komme ich auf knapp 82kilo. Die maße hab ich überprüftund die achse war ziehmlich genau 1,8mm zu lang und jede hülse 0,9mm!!! beids hab ich gestern noch abgedreht und ca 0,1mm stehen lassen jetzt gehz er mit etwas druck perfekt rein. die einstellungen hab ich auch schon alle überprüft


----------



## MaW:) (17. Mai 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> 1,8mm zu lang und jede hülse 0,9mm!!!



Wie geht das denn, hast du den Dämpfer mitbestellt oder extra geordert??

Aber is ja schon mal gut das jetzt alles passt. is dein fahrwerk immer noch so hart oder hat es sich gebessert, andere frage ist das beim draufstehn oder nur beim drücken per Hand??


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. Mai 2009)

450er Feder bei nackigen 82 Kilo ist aber schon recht weich, es sei denn der Vivid ist da so viel anders als mein Fox.


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Mai 2009)

müsste weich sein, ich bekomme ne 550er Feder für den Vivid bei 90KG


----------



## flat-liner-89 (17. Mai 2009)

also ich hab auch das lagerspiel noch einmal kontrolliert das laut Nicolai ja so um die 2-5newton sein sollte. mein waren auf 10 newton und hinten fast lose. . . ich hab jetzt alle auf 3 newton fest gezogen und mir eine 400er Feder für den vivid besorgt und jetzt habe ich einen negativ federweg wenn ich mich nur draufsetze von 22mm ( 400er Feder!!) das sollte wohl so ziehmlich perfekt jetzt sein!


@Frorider Ben wenn ich bei mir ne 550er Feder reinbasteln würd dann könnt ich damit den Bender sender springen!

@MAW Der Dämpfer war bei Nicolai mitbestellt. Aber dadurch das ich diese übelste presspassung beseitigt hab is vom ansprechverhalten nix besser geworden aber an diesem Punkt des Rahmens liegt auch keine bewegung an bzw fast nix


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Mai 2009)

Dann hoffe ich mal das meine 550er Feder nicht zu hart ist.


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (18. Mai 2009)

Kann mir ma einer sagen was eine Nicolai M-Pire ST 2 (Siehe Bild) für eine Dämpfereinbaulänge hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. Mai 2009)

nen m-pire2 gibts nicht soviel ich weiß,in der bauzeit vom m-pire wurde diverse details am rahmen nochmal geändert,z.b.umlenkhebel usw...dämpfereibaulänge ist 222mm bzw. 223mm


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Mai 2009)

nur geil das neue teambike


----------



## flat-liner-89 (20. Mai 2009)

alter finne is das nen mächtig geiler Aufbau von dem Ion!!!


----------



## pjO* (20. Mai 2009)

Sehr geiles Bike, bis auf die klobige Kettenführung.


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Mai 2009)

das teambike is super...aber noch ne ecke besser is das bike von elmar...siehe mtbrider!


----------



## pjO* (20. Mai 2009)

Das Bike aus der aktuellen MtB-Rider ist echt der Hammer. Ich habe beim lesen sofort bock aufs Pimpen bekommen.
Warum muss der sch*** nur so teuer sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joseppe (20. Mai 2009)

warum lässt sram, truvativ nicht endlich mal schöne kefüs bauen?
oder kauft einfach e13 auf??


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich denke ma in ca 1 Monat ist mein M-Pire Fertig bis dahin aber heißt es Warten leider sind meine ganzen neuen Teile noch nicht da und wenn sie da sind baue ich es Sofort auf!

Ich sage soviel ich habe nur für Anbauteile usw 2500 Euro!

Leider sind paar Teile noch nicht aufm Markt zum Kaufen sollen Ende Juni ca da sein!

Ich sage es so wie es ist habe jetze fast 2 Wochen im Internet nach einen geilen M-Pire gesucht aber keins gefunden was so ist wie mien werden soll!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Mai 2009)

Ilmenauer19 schrieb:


> Ich denke ma in ca 1 Monat ist mein M-Pire Fertig bis dahin aber heißt es Warten leider sind meine ganzen neuen Teile noch nicht da und wenn sie da sind baue ich es Sofort auf!
> 
> Ich sage soviel ich habe nur für Anbauteile usw 2500 Euro!
> 
> ...



Wie soll es denn werden??


----------



## LaiNico (23. Mai 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wie soll es denn werden??



teuer.


----------



## MaW:) (23. Mai 2009)

Ilmenauer19 schrieb:


> Ich sage soviel ich habe nur für Anbauteile usw 2500 Euro!



Das brauchst uns nicht sagen!!
Über Geld redet man nicht, bei diesen Hobby.
Aber is ja mal gut das du keine billigen Teile dran schraubst, oder doch
lieber auf so ein Leichtbaumist greifst

Aso, ich hoffe bei diesem Geldbetrag sind die Protis noch nicht drin


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe euch hier ma eine Liste an Teilen die ich Bestelt habe:

Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup 2010
Hope - Tech V2 Scheibenbremse VR und HR 2009 - innenbelüftet
Sram X.0 Blackbox Schaltwerk + X.0 Trigger, Modell 2009
Fox DHX 5.0 + Titan Feder
SRAM Kassette OG-1070
NOKON Brems-Basis-Set
usw


*Ich suche aber ein billiges Innenlager wie z.B *
*Innenlager - Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH oder sowas!*


Bitte sendet mir ma welche zu die auch passen habe von Innenlager massen keine Ahnung usw!


----------



## shog87 (24. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## flat-liner-89 (24. Mai 2009)

naja ich weiß ja nich ob da die hope tech v2 bremsen mit den schweren innenbelüfteten scheiben dran sein müssen, aber dann noch ne titanfeder?? 

Tipp:Geld sparen bei den bremsen und für ne ordentliche kettenführung investieren


----------



## cubebiker (24. Mai 2009)

Warum vor allem willst du eine 10fach Kassette fahren? Mit einem 9fach Schaltwerk und sicher einer 9fach Kette ist das ... wie soll ich sagen..
Lass Dich da noch mal von einem Fachmann beraten anstatt mit Geldscheinen zu winken!


----------



## MaW:) (25. Mai 2009)

cuberider: gut aufgepasst...recht hast auch mit den Geldscheinen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Mai 2009)

So, mal ein Update mit neuem Sattel, neuer Gabel mit Customdecals und schlechtem Bild, sry dafür!


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Mai 2009)

schickes teil!


----------



## flat-liner-89 (27. Mai 2009)

@timbowjoketown: Sieht echt gut aus. Kannst du uns denn sagen wo das gewicht von deinem komplettrad liegt?!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2009)

Hammer Bike ! (nur den Bash mag i net !)


----------



## c_w (27. Mai 2009)

Und ich mag die Decals auf der Gabel net ;-)


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Mai 2009)

Die Gabeldecals sind Geschmacksache, aber ich finde sie extrem gut, hab sie ja auch selbst entworfen, dann sollten sie mir auch gefallen! Der Bash wird weichen, wenn ich die neue e.13 Kefü habe, dann wird das Gewicht auch unter die 18 kg Marke fallen, momentan sind es ca. 18,1 Kilo.


----------



## pjO* (29. Mai 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Die Gabeldecals sind Geschmacksache, aber ich finde sie extrem gut, hab sie ja auch selbst entworfen, dann sollten sie mir auch gefallen! Der Bash wird weichen, wenn ich die neue e.13 Kefü habe, dann wird das Gewicht auch unter die 18 kg Marke fallen, momentan sind es ca. 18,1 Kilo.



Nimm lieber die Freesolo von 77designz. Die ist noch leichter und die sieht man nicht an jeden zweiten Rad. Zudem hast du bei den Jungs nen super Support.


----------



## timbowjoketown (29. Mai 2009)

Aber auf einen Tacco möchte ich nicht ganz verzichten, daher halt die e.13.


----------



## pjO* (29. Mai 2009)

Wat ist den Tacco?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (29. Mai 2009)

Taco ist ein Schutz, das man nicht auf Kettenblatt aufsitzt.

Wie z.B. das schwarze Bautteil an dieser e.13 LG1+


----------



## pjO* (29. Mai 2009)

Ah, danke und schon wieder etwas gelernt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2009)

pjO* schrieb:


> Nimm lieber die Freesolo von 77designz. Die ist noch leichter und die sieht man nicht an jeden zweiten Rad. Zudem hast du bei den Jungs nen super Support.



kann ich auch nur empfehlen, hatte die alte am Alutech Pudel und die super light kommt heute dann an mein Ion. Sollte nachher fertig sein.
Dann fahre ich mal rum zu Kalle und hole ihn ab


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Mai 2009)

neues schaltwerk+schalthebel(x9) und neue kefü
und bald vielleicht eventuell könnte ja sein mit neuer boxxer(siehe signatur)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MaW:) (29. Mai 2009)

Also Bike is ja top, aber die Optik wird schlechter. Die Kefü gefählt mir leider nicht(passt nicht zum Bike) und warum hast Du beim Dämpfer den Aufkleber abgemacht.
Ja ich weis, habe eine Truvativ Kefü

Mit der Boxxer wird das Bike bestimmt eine leichte Maschine, rund 1,2 KG weniger an der Front 
Kannst ja mal PN schreiben was du für die 888 haben möchtest.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2009)

So hier mal mein neuer Rahmen frisch von Kalle geholt, wird gleich Aufgebaut, weitere Fotos vom komplett Aufbau Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (29. Mai 2009)

geile Optik.

Sehe gerade deine Achse hinten warum ist die nicht schwarz, Stahl oder Alu??


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2009)

alu, waren aber gerade keine schwarzen da, wird noch getauscht wenn wieder erhältlich


----------



## flat-liner-89 (29. Mai 2009)

so endlich nen paar Bilder von meinem Ion bessere Bilder folgen auf jedenfall noch!!!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

sieht gut aus, Rattert bei dir die Kefü auch so beim Treten?


----------



## flat-liner-89 (30. Mai 2009)

ja nen bisschen. . . aber im vergleich zu dieser ach so tollen boxguide von truvativ schnurrt die 77Designz wie ein kleines Kätzchen. das problem liegt glaub ich darin das die untere führung zumindest bei mir nicht weit genug nach hinten gemachet werden kann. Ich finds aber nich schlimm.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

ich hab die Führung so gedreht das die obere Führungsaufnahme ganz knapp hinter dem Schwingenlager sitzt, heute Testfahrt gemacht, das Rattern hat sich deutlich vermindert beim fahren


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

So hie mal nen Foto vom zusammenbau


----------



## LaiNico (30. Mai 2009)

also ICH bin zufrieden!


----------



## dangerousD (30. Mai 2009)

@frorider ben

Glückwunsch, schick geworden, das Ion!  Jetzt muß nur noch Dreck dran 

Das Foto ist im Solling entstanden, oder? Der Park steht also noch...


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

jo war im Solling, das ja um die ecke, zum Testfahren reicht es da.

Der Staub ist schon dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (30. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So hie mal nen Foto vom zusammenbau



Schöner Aufbau

Die Kette passt auch optisch, leider die hohe Krone nicht.
Aber solang das Bike das macht was du willst ist alles in Butter.


----------



## flat-liner-89 (30. Mai 2009)

@Frorider Ben: sag mal ist dein Rock shox Vivid im ansprechverhalten vergleichsweise recht hart? Ich würde nämlich sehr gern mein Fahrwerk so einstellen das wenn ichs radl leicht fallen lasse der dämpfer sofort anschlägt aber das ist bei mir nicht gegeben trotz 400er feder und ca. 22mm sag also knapp 30% . . . ich hab ma was von tuning kits für die Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer gelesen wo dann halt andere Shims im Dämpfer verbaut werden, aber ich hätte total keine lust das der Dämpfer dann mehrere Wochen weg wäre! Hast du da ne Titan Feder im Dämpfer drin sitzen?!


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

Ansprech Verhalten ist super, 550er Feder bei 90-95 KG Fahrer Kampfgewicht.
Feder ist noch die Standard Feder, habe sie nur gestrahlt und von Daniel Jahn mit Klaren Mattpulver Pulvern lassen.
titanfeder und andere Kette folgen noch, die Bremsleitung hinten muss ich noch kürzen, hab aber gerade kein Entlüftungskit zur hand


----------



## Deleted 25931 (30. Mai 2009)

das foto bringt das bike nicht so rüber.

in echt isses noch viiiieeeelllll besser.

gruß


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> das foto bringt das bike nicht so rüber.
> 
> in echt isses noch viiiieeeelllll besser.
> 
> gruß



Bist du das Basti?


----------



## flat-liner-89 (30. Mai 2009)

So nochmal mein Rad in ordentlicher Optik







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

Meins auch mal direkt von der Seite






@MaW: Hätte gerne ne Flache aber passt leider Technisch nicht, da der Schaft schon sehr kurz ist, bin Froh das der Schaft jetzt noch in der oberen Brücke ist


----------



## MaW:) (30. Mai 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> Ich würde nämlich sehr gern mein Fahrwerk so einstellen das wenn ichs radl leicht fallen lasse der dämpfer sofort anschlägt



Sorry wenn ich mich einmische.

Wie meinst du das mit dem Anschlägt>?Ansprechen??

Eigentlich sollte das Heck wenn man es fallen läßt(egal welche hohe und geschwindigkeit), sofort stehn ohne das es rumspringt. Dabei aber den reifen mit genügent Druck befüllen, das könnt das Setup verfälschen.

Würde sagen deine Zugstufe ist zu schnell eingestellt und Druckstufe zu langsam (Reaktionzeit ist gemeint)?? Aber das ist eine Vermutung, habe leider nur ein BOS-Dämpfer, sonst könnt ich besser helfen


----------



## MaW:) (30. Mai 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


>



Mach die weißen Kabelbinder ab. Ich habe die Kabel so wie du verlegt, nur frei hängent, geht einmanfrei.






Liegen deine Kabel aussen, nein bitte nicht

Bitte Verlegt die Leitung so:



Ich habe eigentlich noch den Schaltzug an der Bremsleitung fixiert, mit Kabelbinder(war aber doch zu dünn kommt ein Stärkerer drann). Weil der Schaltzug mehr arbeitet, die Bremsleitung hält das etwas auf...Und belastet die Leitungen nicht unnötig wenn der Hinterbau nach vorne arbeitet, weil sich alles noch frei bewegen kann und schöner sieht es auch aus 

Und hier noch ein kleines Updatepic:



Andere Petaln, weil die Xpedo Pins mist sind (andere Versionen sind in Deutschland nicht lieferbar ) und jetzt MAXXIS Mobster Mäntel drauf (hatte ich noch rumliegen) da Fat Alberts kein Durchlagschutz haben und ich die Felgen gekillt habe. Vordere könnte ich noch Richten, die Ander ist dabei gerissen, werde ich jetzt die Tage noch wechsel, neue Ringe liegen schon da.
Habe noch ein 44kb drangeschraubt, 46er war doch etwas heftig. Probieren geht...^^

Ich weis, hier habt es ja gesagt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2009)

schöner Aufbau, das mit den Zügen außen verlegt kommt von Kalle, er sagte das er das auch so macht, aber Innen sieht echt besser aus, werde ich nachher mal ändern


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Mai 2009)

sehr schöne räder hier,und ich kann nicht mal fahren...


----------



## flat-liner-89 (31. Mai 2009)

@MAW Es fühlt sich so an als wenn der Dämpfer zuviel Druckstufe hat. . . hat dabei hab ich sie komplett herraus genommen! aber ich habe das Problem gestern schon lösen können. Ich habe mir die manuals des Dämpfers genau durchgelesen und habe bemerkt das der Vivid 5.1 ein Luftventil hat (an diesem man aber nicht sonderlich dran herum spielen sollte!!!) Ich habe den Luftdruck geringfügig geändert so das der Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers geringer geworden ist.


----------



## MaW:) (31. Mai 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> @MAW...ich habe das Problem gestern schon lösen können.



Dann wünsche ich viel Spass beim Rumheizen und hoffentlich schönes Wetter bei allen.


----------



## flat-liner-89 (31. Mai 2009)

@Frorider Ben warum hast du in deinem Dämpferschlitten auf jeder seite 3Schrauben und MAW und ich nur 2auf jeder seite?!


----------



## MaW:) (31. Mai 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben warum hast du in deinem Dämpferschlitten auf jeder seite 3Schrauben und MAW und ich nur 2auf jeder seite?!



Das ist wohl Rahmengröße abhängig sein, habe ein Größe s Rahmen, habe mir das auch schon durch den Kopf gehn lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat-liner-89 (31. Mai 2009)

naja meiner is größe M. . .


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2009)

Habe Größe M, ist jetzt der aktuellste Stand des Ion, mit kurzen Steuerrohr und änderung der Geo.


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Meins auch mal direkt von der Seite




Find ich gut den Aufbau,auch die Farben sind top.Nur die Aufkleber auf den Felgen stören "MICH"......Ich mag keine Sticker auf den Felgen

Aber ein schickes Bike


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2009)

find die ganz gut, weil passt ganz gut zu dme weiß der boxxxer und der Druckstreben.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Juni 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MaW:) (8. Juni 2009)

Deine Zugverelegung noch etwas ordnen, aber so gibt´s auch ein


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Juni 2009)

ja die zugverlegung stört mich auch noch etwas


----------



## flat-liner-89 (8. Juni 2009)

ohaa schick schick meine boxxer müsste jetzt auch in den nächsten paar tagen kommen. . .


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Juni 2009)

die 2010 WC kommt bei mir Ende des Jahres.

@xmartinx: sieht sehr stimmig aus, die farbe ist Top.
warum hast du sooo viele Schrauben am Dämpferschlitten? bei mir sinds 3, ist doch unnützes Gewicht.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juni 2009)

@Martin

Andere haben eine Schraube locker, Du hast gleich mal 6 zu viel. Muttern dann wohl auch... raus damit 

Das Ion sieht ja nun ganz schick aus, aber die Griffe finde ich persönlich zum :kotz: Die Farbe paßt so gar nicht zum Rest, und auch die Form ist irgendwie  merkwürdig  Schmeiß' Dir ein Paar Ruffians oder Rogues in Schwarz dran, dann sind wir wieder Freunde 

Was macht der Arm?

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Juni 2009)

ausser die griffe: SEHR SCHÖN!

das mit den angeblich 6 schrauben hab ich auch mal gedacht, da wurde aber nur der lack entfernt damit er nicht unkontrolliert wegplatzt beim verschrauben. sind also nur 3 pro seite drin, wie es sich gehört. anders geht auch gar nicht, man kann gar keine 6 pro seite reindrehen, wegen dem lochabstand. 

gruß rainer


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juni 2009)

richtig,nur drei schrauben pro seite wie sich das gehört.da das pulver sich etwas gelöst hat wurden die löcher vom volker mit nem zapfensenker bearbeitet um weiteres abplatzen zu verhindern.

@dirk
gips ist ab aber zwei wochen muss ich noch mindesten verzichten,noch kann ich das handgelenk kaum belasten,aber für nen bruch gehts schon wieder,bin guter dinge!
grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2009)

hier wird gerade ein 
ION  zerrissen

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/381325#comment-313979


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Juni 2009)

ja, davon kennt man ja schon einige fälle. 
ist eigentlich jemandem schon ähnliches mit der neuen wippe passiert?

gruß rainer


----------



## geq (10. Juni 2009)

nö


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Juni 2009)

die hält die neue wippe,es gibt leute(siehe dangerous d) die fahren heute noch die alte wippe ohne probleme


----------



## Falco Mille (10. Juni 2009)

Die Kommentare im Fotoalbum von Flying Klaus sind leider geschlossen, und ich habe keine Ahnung, wer sich hinter dem Pseudonym versteckt. Wenn jemand den Mann kennt oder weiß, wie man ihn kontaktieren kann, bitte folgendes ausrichten. Bei Defekten wird einem geholfen, wenn man sich an uns wendet, oder an den Nicolai Händer, bei dem man den Rahmen gekauft hat. Nicht, wenn man wie auch immer geschrottes Material einfach nur zur Schau stellt und zum Dissen präsentiert. Bei so was geht uns echt der Hut hoch. Die Umlenkhebel der ersten Serie sind in wenigen Einzelfällen bei Überlast verbogen. Wir haben den Umlenkhebel daher noch im ersten Modelljahr verstärkt und an ALLE Käufer kostenlos versendet. Natürlich können wir nicht kontrollieren, ob von uns verschickte Hebel auch wirklich nachgerüstet wurden. Wenn Flying Klaus den Rahmen zweite Hand oder von einem Händler bekommen hat, dann haben der Erstkäufer oder der Händler den verstärkten Hebel bereits von uns erhalten. Klaus bracht sich also nur an seinen Verkäufer zu wenden.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2009)

Falco
es wäre nett wenn du es auch hier klarstellen könnest
bzw. deinen text hier reinkopierst...

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/381326

gruss
Artur


----------



## John McLeash (11. Juni 2009)

MPire Version 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (11. Juni 2009)

@john 

deine Bilder gehen nicht ( zumindest bei mir )

btw. Fahreindrücke zur neuen Dorado bitte!


----------



## John McLeash (12. Juni 2009)

Hmm ja hast recht irgendwas stimmt da nicht...

Bilder unter meiner Signatur, sorry.

Dorado ist sehr gut.
Habs schon ein paar mal gepostet...

Pro:
Sehr gute Dämpfung (Zug und Druckstufe)
Leicht, gutes Luftsystem.
Hält seit 2 Monaten Luft ohne nachpumpen.
Ansprechverhalten besser als die alten Boxxer WC.
Fast stahlfederähnliche Linearität
Geringe Einbauhöhe (flacher als Boxxer)

Con:
Fummelige Hexlockmontage (Achse)
Lange Rohre (kollision von Lenker bei kurzem Steuerrohr und flachem Lenker)

Gut wie schlecht ist der Gabelflex.
Zwischen die Beine geklemmt und am Lenker gedreht hat die Gabel deutlichen Flex.
War zunächst bisschen ernüchtert, aber auf dem Trail megasattes Fahrgefühl nicht schwammig nimmt seitlichen Schlägen die Härte...

Bin zufrieden, Qualität ist der Wahnsinn, alle Teile Gedreht, gefräst aus Aluminium.
Nicht ein Plastikteil, selbst die Abdeckungen für die Luftventile sind aus dem Vollem gearbeitet.
Alle Beschriftungen sind gelasert...
Ein Traum.

Aber nicht ganz billig


----------



## John McLeash (12. Juni 2009)

So jetzt aber...

Kettenführung schnitze ich grade aus ner Carbonplatte


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juni 2009)

gefällt super!


----------



## connerthesaint (12. Juni 2009)

John McLeash schrieb:


> So jetzt aber...
> 
> Kettenführung schnitze ich grade aus ner Carbonplatte



Alter..... heftiger Sch***.  . Ich glaube man sollte es wirklich vermeiden den Wert dieses Bikes zu errechnen.... 

Sehr sehr geiles M-PIRE, mit wirklich heftigen Parts


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2009)

Das is kein ION sondern ein M-PIRE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (12. Juni 2009)

Sorry guru.... hast natürlich recht. War nur ein wenig von der Dorado "geblendet"


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2009)

fettes gerät!aber ne richtige kefü wäre noch prima


----------



## John McLeash (12. Juni 2009)

KeFü ist in Arbeit ich mache selber eine aus Carbon.
Ich überlege grade ob ich eine mit nem kleinen Bahguard dirket an der KeFü machen soll a la e13 oder meinen Bashguard weiterhin benutzen soll und ne normale mach.

Könnte mit der e13 Version wahrscheinlich nochmal 100 gramm sparen, dann wär ich auf 19 kg glatt.

Hab lange überlegt mir ein Ion zuzlegen.
Habe aber dann meinen Dämpfer neu geshimmed (Manitou ISX X6)
und muss sagen das ich mit dem Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden bin so wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Juni 2009)

... is ja auch ein fettes Teil 

hoffentlich bin ich mit meinem Lambda, wenns fertig ist auch so zufrieden


----------



## c_w (12. Juni 2009)

Ich finds immer net so schön, wenn die Gabel so fett im Vergleich zum Rahmen ist, aber ansonsten isses natürlich ein kuhles Teil


----------



## Mr.A (14. Juni 2009)

sehr geil das mpire, finde das gerade zu dem wuchtigen Rahmen die dorado sehr gut passt,
einzig dieses beige/hellbraun will mir nicht so recht gefallen.
Scheinst ja sehr happy zu sein mit der Dorado, was wiegt das Teil den genau?
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## John McLeash (14. Juni 2009)

Die Dorado wiegt 2880 gramm inklusive dem Bremsadapter.
Den Rahmen hab ich gebraucht gekauft finde die Farbe nach einer EIngewöhnungszeit aber ganz angenehm.

Ich denke das ich den Rahmen noch solange Fahre bis eine gut funktionierende und leichte Getriebebox auf dem Markt ist und dann werd ich einen Rahmen mit Schaltbox kaufen.

Solange muss das gute alte M-Pire noch ran, bis auf das Rahmengewicht von deutlich über 5kg ist das Bike eigentlich spitze.

Es gibt nur leider schon Rahmen die 2kg weniger wiegen und dennoch DH Betrieb gut wegstecken.

Insgesamt kommt das Bike aber auf akzeptable 19.15kg.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. Juni 2009)

Ich weis einfach nicht wie du mit den Parts auf 19.15 Kilos gekommen bist. 

Meines ist über 20.2 so wie auf den Bildern in meiner Gallerie. Mit der Shiver will ichs garnicht wissen.

Der Rahmen ist übrigens inkl. Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer und HR Steckachse 6.2 Kilos. Das und die 165er HR Nabe in kombination mit einem 100er Tretlager bringen viel zu viel Gewicht.


----------



## John McLeash (15. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre als Innenlager das RaceFace Signature wiegt bloss 300 gramm und die Kurbeln Holfeller von `05 wiegt auch bloss knappe 600.
Mit Schrauben bin ich bei einem Kurbelgewicht von 915 gramm (RF Atlas in der Einbaubreite wiegt 880gr).
Im Heck hab ich ne Hügi FR mit 400gr und die Felgen sind 721er je 580 gr.

Hab somit recht leichte Laufräder, ich fahre immer XC Tubes von Schwalber wiegen 130 gr das Stück und halten fast alles aus.

Gabel ist leicht, Sattel und Stütze auch...

Nur der Rahmen ist schwer, hab ihn mit 5400 gramm gewogen inklusive Achse und Steuersatz.

Dafür ist aber sehr steif und stabil.

Hatte schon unzählige Stürze und sieht dennoch recht gut aus, bis auf den Lack und ein paar Kerben...

Könnte mir vorstellen das deine Bremsen und Laufräder an dem Gewicht schuld sind...
Sonst ist ja alles sehr leicht, deine Gabel ist auch ca 500 gramm schwerer als die neue Dorado, ja das könnte alles in allem ein Kilo ausmachen


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juni 2009)

mein m-pire hate auch über 6,5kilo gewogen der rahmen...
hau dir nen vivid rein,bin nen revox gefahren(in nem session 10) und möchte nie wieder nen manitoudämpfer haben...im m-pire hatte ich nen dhx 5.0 und nen roco wc,vor allem der roco stinkt sehr ab gegen nen vivid,damit hat das m-pire nochmal viel besser auf der piste gelegen,einfach ein traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (15. Juni 2009)

Was für ein Revox war das? der mit Shims oder mit SPV?
Manitou hat vor zwei Jahren sowohl den X6 als auch den Revox neu aufgelegt mit Shims anstatt SPV.

Ich hab den Dämpfer genommen weil er ein sehr gutes Hi Lo Druckstufenventil hat und es ihn bei CRC für 170 Euro gab.

Ich hab den Dämpfer aufgemacht und die Shims verstärkt, der Dämpfer ist spitze...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juni 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hier wird gerade ein
> ION  zerrissen
> 
> --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/381325#comment-313979




Ich kann die meisten Kommentare nicht nachvollziehen.

Durch mehrjährige Berufserfahrung in der technischen Entwicklung bin ich der Meinung das es keine Firma gibt die absolut fehlerfreie 100%ige Produkte auf den Markt bringt.

In dem Fall hat doch Nicolai schnell reagiert und nen neuen Hebel konstruiert. Die Hebel an Besitzer kostenlos rausgeschickt usw.

Wenn ich bei Nicolai anruf - und das war schon öfter der fall aber auch mal nur so zum privaten Smalltalk - hob auch immer wer ab. 

2 mal kam es schon vor das ich durch Sturz etwas geschrottet habe. Ein Anruf beim Falco am Montag und am Mittwoch war das Ersatzteil da, der Bikeparkausflug am folgenden Wochenende gesichert... wenn das mit den Prellungen, Knochen und Bändern auch manchmal so schnell gehn würde....


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich kann die meisten Kommentare nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Durch mehrjährige Berufserfahrung in der technischen Entwicklung bin ich der Meinung das es keine Firma gibt die absolut fehlerfreie 100%ige Produkte auf den Markt bringt.
> 
> ...




das kennen wir alle,- 
das  brauchst du nicht noch mal zu erwähnen.
was die kulanz+garnatie von NICOLAI angeht !

es ging bei diesem foto von vorn herein um eine kampagne  "gegen" NICOLAI .  

gruss
Artur


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. Juni 2009)

@John McLeash

Mein M-Pire wie auf den Bildern ist gemäs meiner Tabelle 20.447 Kilos. Dies deckt sich in etwa mit dem was meine Hängewaage anzeigt. 

Meine Teile sind aber nicht viel schwerer.
Gut mein Rahmen ist ca. 5350gramm inkl. HR Achse und sonst nichts. Mit Dämpfer Buchsen etc. ca. 6.2kg

Gabel: 3137 g
KurbelKombi inkl. Schraube: 979g
Dämpfer: 816
Felgen gepulvert:714
HR Nabe:505
Schläuche habe ich die selben wie du.

Ich sehe also nicht wo ich da so schnell 1.2 Kilo herbekommen soll. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht sagen das dein Gewicht nicht stimmt. Ich frage mich blos wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt. 
So ein RF Innenlager will ich auch das währen 125gramm !


----------



## haha (15. Juni 2009)

ich häng mich an sowas gar nicht mehr auf. 
wegen sowas bricht jedes trek session 88 und jede neue boxxer, alle liteville 901er haben schiefe hinterbauten und neuerdings alle ionen krumme umlenkhebel.. typisch forum und weder ernstzunehmend noch der wahrheit entsprechend. gabs in letzter zeit ja öfter, teilweise find ichs lustig aber mehr auch besorgniserregend.


----------



## John McLeash (15. Juni 2009)

@BBremser

Ich denke da addiert sich schon etwas Gewicht:

Felgen 2x135 gr.
Gabel 250 gr.
Innenlager 125gr.
Bremsen wiegen vermutlich auch 100gr mehr das Stück.
Mein Dämpfer kommt ca. aufs gleiche Gewicht.
Ich hab zudem Alunippel bringt ca 30 gr. pro Laufrad
Rennradkasette spart auch fast 130 gr.
Dein Lenker und Vorbau könnten auch etwas übergewicht haben.

Ich hab halt schon sehr genau aufs Gewicht geachtet bei allen Komponenten.
Alles andere würd teuer werden (middleburn, the one, etc...)
Meine KeFü mach ich auch grad aus Carbon (auf den Bildern ist nur die Grundplatte) evtl. mach ich auch nen Carbonbashguard da liessen sich ca 100 gramm sparen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2009)

Sind wir hier in nem Rennradforum? Schneidet Ihr den Schaltzug auch direkt hinter der Klemmschraube ab und achtet auf kurze verlegung? Kette so kurz wie möglich? Jedes Staubkorn aus dem Gabelschaftrohr rausgepult? Rasiert Ihr Euch die Beine vorm fahren? Abgefahrene Bremsbeläge wiegen auch weniger als neue...


Sorry, aber wenn hier Bikes um 20 Kilo aufs Gramm genau angegeben werden könnts mich jedes mal zerreissen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. Juni 2009)

@ John McLeash

Habe ne Dura Ace Kasette drinnen.
Deine Kurbel Kombi ist gleich schwer wie meine.
Lenker 270gramm Vorbau 170gramm (is ein X4)
die Bremsen sind in der Tat schwerer.
Kefü ist bei komplett aus Carbon => lohnt sich der Aufwand. 

Bei dir ist grob gesagt nur volgende Teile leichter:

Felgen 2x135 gr.
Gabel 250 gr.
Alunippel 2x 30gr.
HR Nabe 105gr.
Bremsen ca. 250gr.

Das macht dann unterm strich 935gr. - ca. 100gramm da ich Nokon drann habe. Ok so haben wir fast das Kilo beisammen. Aber noch weit weg von 1.2 Kilos.
Nur das dies bei mir nicht halten würde. Also ich meine die Felgen. Die EX 729er halten bei mir ja gerademal eine Saison durch bis sie risse haben. 
Wie auch immer hauptsache es passt. 

@pyrosteiner

Nun ja ich Rasiere mir in der Tat die Beine da ich auch noch Rennrad fahre. Ich kann es im übrigen nur empfehlen. Die Schienbeinschoner tragen sich um welten angenehmer ! Besonders wenn es staubig ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Juni 2009)

die 729er halten bei dir eine saison???dann solltest du ein wenig sanfter fahren,sind eigentlich sehr stabile felgen...

@john mc leash
war einer mit spv,völlig überdämpft das teil und das zu solchen wahnsinnspreisen...
na wenn du du mit deinem zufrieden bist ist doch supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. Juni 2009)

@xMARTINx

Ein Jahr war übertrieben. Ich weis auch nicht warum die nicht halten. Früher hatte ich nie Probleme. Führ auch jahrelang D521er Felgen am Freerider ohne probleme. Mein erster Satz damals noch D321 hielten an meinem 222 und später am M-Pire ca. 2 Jahre. Dann gab es irgendwann einen Kanall und die HR Felge hatte einen ca. 5cm langen Haarriss. Welcher sich im Verlauf des Tages auf 7cm verlängerte. 
Bin dann auf die DT FR6.1 aumgestiegen. Die hielt ertaundlicher weise 2 Jahre lang. Dann waren sie völlig verdellt und mussten runter. 
Dann wieder auf die D321 zurück. Die halten nun die zweite Saison haben aber seit der letzen Saison auch schon wieder Dellen. 

Ich weis auch nicht was ich falsch mache. Mein 222 ist mir ja auch gerissen  
Klar ich habe den Fahrsteil eines Holzhackers und mit über 80 Kilos aber dennoch. Grosse Sprünge mache ich ja nicht.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Juni 2009)

seltsam,die 521 bin ich auch immer ohne probleme gefahren.vielleicht haste nur ne montagsfelge erwischt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2009)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @xMARTINx
> 
> Ein Jahr war übertrieben. Ich weis auch nicht warum die nicht halten. Früher hatte ich nie Probleme. Führ auch jahrelang D521er Felgen am Freerider ohne probleme. Mein erster Satz damals noch D321 hielten an meinem 222 und später am M-Pire ca. 2 Jahre. Dann gab es irgendwann einen Kanall und die HR Felge hatte einen ca. 5cm langen Haarriss. Welcher sich im Verlauf des Tages auf 7cm verlängerte.
> Bin dann auf die DT FR6.1 aumgestiegen. Die hielt ertaundlicher weise 2 Jahre lang. Dann waren sie völlig verdellt und mussten runter.
> ...




Schweizer Downhills gehn schon ans eingemachte aber bei so viel Materialzerstörung ist das schon komisch...

Meine EX 729 sind 2 Jahre alt und sehn fast neu aus. Am M-Pire hab ich seit 2005 die selben Felgen drauf (D312), allerdings hinten mit 3-4 Dellen.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juni 2009)

@729er Thema:

Keine Sorgen, Jungs - meine hintere 729er kann ich nach einer Saison auch tauschen. Letztes Jahr war die Legierung etwas härter - prompt hatte ich einen Riss. Die Felge hat dann trotzdem noch eine Woche PDS, Tagesausflüge nach Todtnau, Wildbad und B-Mais überlebt. Dieses Jahr ist die Legierung wieder etwas weicher - d.h. es gibt Dellen, aber hoffentlich nicht gleich wieder Risse. Bislang habe ich nur Dellen  - allerdings auch vorn. Naja, Wurzelfelder üben immer so einen großen Reiz aus - ist man zu langsam, bleibt man hängen, ist man (zu) schnell, gibt es die eine oder andere Delle. Meine Lieblingswurzelpassage ist die in Todtnau - mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit kann man an einigen Stellen abheben und das Gröbste überfliegen. Wenn es schief geht, knallt es halt... mein Ziel ist es immer, ohne Treten durchzukommen und den Table am Ende komplett zu springen. Meistens klappt's 

@Martin
Komm' mal her, und wir gehen dort fahren. Mal sehen, wie lange Deine Felge dann hält


----------



## John McLeash (16. Juni 2009)

Die 729er verdellt viel mehr aös 721er bei gleicher STabilität und weniger Gewicht.

Ich weiss nicht ob man so breite Felgen wie die 729er überhaupt braucht denn die breite fördert das verdellen enorm.

In Zeiten wo fast alle pro`s Felgen wie die 5.1 fahren und Reifen selten breiter als 2.5 kann man getrost ne 721er fahren.

Die Felgen sind wirklich extrem stabil und leicht, für mich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Wenn man Reifen deutlich jenseits der 2.5 fährt sollte man die 729er nehmen ansonsten 721.

Die Einspeichqualität ist natürlich wichtig, ich speich immer selbst ein mit Messuhr auf +/- 0.05 mm bei hoher Vorspannung, hatte noch nie nen Speichen oder Felgenriss.

@Bergaufbremser ich kann dir neue Laufräder einspeichen mit 721ern --> PM
kannst ordentlich Gewicht sparen, ich hab auch noch eine Ersatz Hügi FR da, könnten wir mal drüber reden.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juni 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Tagesausflüge nach Todtnau,




Entschuldigt die eine Off-Topic Frage...


Ich dachte Todtnau ist dicht? Jetzt schreibst Du was von Todtnau und ein Bekannter war an Pfingsten dort und sah Leute fahren erzählte er mir heut...????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjO* (17. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre auch die 721er in Verbindung mit Hope II Naben und Alunippeln.
Die Felgen halten eine Menge aus und das bei einem super Gewicht.

VR: 950g HR: 1125g

Bilder folgen vielleicht nächste Woche mal.


----------



## Mr.A (17. Juni 2009)

@pyrosteiner

Todtnau ist offen!
Macht der Felix jetzt wieder.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juni 2009)

Mr.A schrieb:


> @pyrosteiner
> 
> Todtnau ist offen!
> Macht der Felix jetzt wieder.


 
So sieht das aus... immer Freitag-Samstag-Sonntag und an Feiertagen.

Cheers

der D mit den Dellen in der Felge


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juni 2009)

@dirk
handgelenk wird langsam wieder,werd am we versuchen zu fahren und dann werden wir auch bald mal rumkommen,wenn die dt-swiss es nicht überleben...ich hab meine 729er noch,auch mit ein oder zwei dellen
und die boxxer muss ich ja auch endlich mal einfahren


----------



## Tom$ (18. Juni 2009)

Elmar Keinekes Arbeitsgerät : 16.5 kg //






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2009)

Es ist nicht meins!


----------



## c_w (14. Juli 2009)

Clever und Smart kann alles :-D


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Juli 2009)

DIe Zugführung am Unterrohr wäre dann für Hammerschmitt oder?


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2009)

Ja.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja.



Muß ich nicht verstehen - was will man denn an einem reinrassigen DH-Hobel mit einer Hammerschmidt? Bergauf treten fällt wegen der Geo aus - habe ich schon probiert, macht keinen Spaß. Selbst wenn man fit ist... aber wie heißt es so schön: jedem seins... und bergab bringt HS wohl kaum einen Vorteil - außer viel Gewicht  Farbkombo gefällt aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szamarmadar (14. Juli 2009)

...die Bodenfreiheit wär n Argument...


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2009)

Hi D,
in Heidelberg geht auch Bergauf mit so einen Hobel


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi D,
> in Heidelberg geht auch Bergauf mit so einen Hobel



Naja, als "Berge" würde ich das bei Euch ja auch nicht bezeichnen *duck-und-weg*




@szam...bam...ram...tam oder so 

Bodenfreiheit? Hmmm... allenfalls als halbes Argument  Mit dem richtigen Tempo ist Bodenfreiheit eigentlich kein Thema mehr. 

Aber genug des OT-Gequatsches... her mit mehr Bildern


----------



## nicolai.fan (14. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi D,
> in Heidelberg geht auch Bergauf mit so einen Hobel



auch am Gardasee ( in 3 Tagen über 3000 hm )


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## Testmaen (15. Juli 2009)

Nach Schweiß-Porno kommt Aufbau-Porno .. sehr cool!


----------



## Mr.A (15. Juli 2009)

will auch so ne Werkstatt


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2009)

Kaum bin ich raus aus der Werktstatt, packt der die guten Brocken aus 
Kein Vertrauen der alte Mann 

Dickes Ding!


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2009)

gürü... wasn ditte fürn lenker? race face?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2009)

Dat isn Sunline Lenker nebst Vorbau.


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Kaum bin ich raus aus der Werktstatt, packt der die guten Brocken aus
> Kein Vertrauen der alte Mann
> 
> Dickes Ding!



Aber hallo, du bist Russe


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juli 2009)

@guru

Geiler Schei$$! Macht schon was her, so ein weißer Hobel...


----------



## pjO* (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

so, hier ist mein Schatz. Die Gabel wird im Herbst gegen eine 2010er Team gewechselt. Das Gewicht liegt momentan bei 18,15 Kg.
Die genaue Partliste folgt noch.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Juli 2009)

schick!

@guru
wann gibts endlich bilder vom fertigen bike???


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2009)

Die kommen bald, ich warte nur noch auf das Hinterrad! Der Kunde dachte
das er ein 150mm Hinterrad habe es war aber eins in 135mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2009)

Vorderrad wird noch getauscht!


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Juli 2009)

sehr sehr geil geworden!!!!kannst ja morgen nach wibe zum testen,wir sind auch da


----------



## MaW:) (21. Juli 2009)

guru39: Geile Maschine

Ich persönlich würde noch einn RRK dran machen, weil mit der Hammerschmitt hast ja genügend Übersetzungen, außer du willst mit dem Bike im Schneckentempo einen Berg hoch Und als optisches schmangel eine KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium Sattelstütze mit goldenen Yokes, die auch feine 160g wiegt


----------



## pfalz (21. Juli 2009)

@guru

Geile Sau....nicht Du


----------



## pjO* (21. Juli 2009)

Die Karre ist echt porno. Ich finde, dass die Kette durch die Hammerschmidt sehr nahe am Rahmen ist. Hoffentlich zerbröselt es nicht gleich die Pulverbeschichtung.

Hasse jut jemacht


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juli 2009)

Mit welchen Einstellungen fahrt ihr am Ion, zur Zeit habe ich flachsten Lenkwinkel, also Dämpferaufnahme mit 3 schrauben pro Seite am unterrohr.
und max Federweg, will mal den Lenkwinkel um eine Position steiler und Federweg auf minimal machen, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr???


----------



## pjO* (27. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Mit welchen Einstellungen fahrt ihr am Ion, zur Zeit habe ich flachsten Lenkwinkel, also Dämpferaufnahme mit 3 schrauben pro Seite am unterrohr.
> und max Federweg, will mal den Lenkwinkel um eine Position steiler und Federweg auf minimal machen, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr???



Hi,

ich fahre momentan maximalen Federweg und bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme im dritten Loch von unten, also auch einen flachen Lenkwinkel. Ich habe schon eine Menge probiert und finde den Lenkwinkel optimal, doch das Tretlager sitzt mir etwas zu tief, daher werde ich jetzt eine hohe Brücke einbauen. Dadurch kann ich die Dämfperaufnahme wieder nach unter verschieben und den Lenkwinkel über die Gabel verstellen. Dann kommt das Tretlager wieder etwas höher.
Mir persönlich hat der steilere Lenkwinkel nicht gefallen, weil es mir zu frontlastig war (Rahmengröße M). Das hat man besonders in technischen Kurven und Anliegern gemerkt.
Den Federweg würde ich nach den Streckengegebenheiten und wie soft du deinen Hinterbau fährst einstellen. Fährst du viel flowige Singletrails, macht weniger Federweg und ein etwas strafferes Heck wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß, weil du das Bike besser in die Luft bekommst. Auf Downhillstrecken ist mehr Federweg sinniger, weil du hinten sonst zu schnell durch schlägst.
Doch diese Einstellungen sind auch alles Geschmacksache. Schließlich hat jeder einen anderen Fahrstil und auch andere Anforderungen an der Geometrie und Performance. Du musst es halt selber ausprobieren. Als Tipp, suche dir eine Strecke aus und probiere verschiedene Einstellungen, dann kannst du es am besten vergleichen.

Cheers

pjo


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juli 2009)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Elmar Keinekes Arbeitsgerät : 16.5 kg //
> ]




Musste das sein... jetzt is wieder die ganze Tastatur vollgesabbert... 


Das von Guru aufgebaute Bike ist auch super schön...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (29. Juli 2009)

kleines update... e.13 lg1+ / dhx 4.0 / holzfeller world cup lenker









jetzt bei ca. 18,1kg


----------



## Jocka79 (16. August 2009)

Will keiner mehr was posten??Schämt euch!
Ich will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. August 2009)

Hat jemand einen Tip für einen Steuersatz, der flach baut, jedoch immer noch die erforderliche Einpresstiefe hat? Damit meine Boxxer reinpasst, die leider ein so kurzen Gabelschaft hat.

Alibi Bild:


----------



## ewoq (23. August 2009)

nein, aber ich glaube das wird ein schönes rad!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. August 2009)

nein hab ich leider auch keinen tip. 

ist der rahmen aus den ersten baureihen oder legt nicolai die züge hinten wieder über die druckstrebe statt darunter?


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. August 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> nein hab ich leider auch keinen tip.
> 
> ist der rahmen aus den ersten baureihen oder legt nicolai die züge hinten wieder über die druckstrebe statt darunter?



Ich würde mal wegen dem Umlenkhebel auf ein frühere Baureihe tippen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. August 2009)

Ja! Ist einer der ersten! Der neue Umlenkhebel leigt noch beim Händler.
Mist...ich brauche einen neuen Steuersatz. Hätte dann ein Fett Set mit nagelneuen Lagern abzuggeben, wenn es jemand interessiert


----------



## MaW:) (23. August 2009)

Wieviel mm brauchst du??

Reset 118-HD2 36,5mm Einbauhöhe ??(Werksangaben)
-N- Fettset 36mm Einbauhöhe !!(selber gemessen)
CK Stellset 30mm Einbauhöhe !!(selber gemessen)

Mehr is mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. August 2009)

Schau mal bei Crank Brothers rein, die bauen extrem niedrig.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. August 2009)

Ich habe das Nicolai Fett Set! Und mir fehlen so 6mm!

Je flacher, desto besser! Das CK Steelset hört sich aber schonmal gut an.


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. August 2009)

Acros AH-07 ? 30,5 Werksangabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (23. August 2009)

War ja nur als vergleich


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. August 2009)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Chrisking Steelset und NoThredSet? Nur, das der eine aus Edelstahl ist?

Interessant ist auch noch der Crank Brother Opium oder Sage, wobei ich über die gar keine Daten gefunden habe.


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. August 2009)

Sage Einbauanleitung
Angeblich dann 20,3mm, allerdings ist diese Angabe bei allen CB Steuersätzen auf der Homepage gleich.

edit: steht auch alles in den Produktbeschreibungen ^^

Sage
Opium


----------



## MaW:) (24. August 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Chrisking Steelset und NoThredSet? Nur, das der eine aus Edelstahl ist?



Das Steelset ist wie der Name schon sagt aus Stahl(hochlegiert) und hat eine 1" Einbresstiefe.

So jetzt hören wir auf hier rumzuspam, hier solln nur Pics von unseren Bikes rein


----------



## dangerousD (24. August 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch noch der Crank Brother Opium oder Sage, wobei ich über die gar keine Daten gefunden habe.



Dies ist kein Spam, nur ein Tipp  Laß' die Finger von den CB Steuersätzen - billigere Lager kann man nicht verbauen. Hatte den Sage verbaut, der hat genau einen Tag im Regen überstanden... anschließend sind alle Kugeln trotz Fettpackung verrostet gewesen, das Ding ließ sich nur noch mit Gewalt bewegen. Optisch und gewichtstechnisch im Neuzustand top - technisch leider ein Flop.


----------



## emerica (28. August 2009)

So hier auch mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. August 2009)

Königstuhl, gelle


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. August 2009)

@ emerica: sehr nice, hoffe es bringt Dir genauso viel Spaß wie es mir gemacht hat!


----------



## emerica (28. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Königstuhl, gelle



Richtig! Die Waschmaschine die du gewonnen hast kannst du dann grad bei mir abholen





timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ emerica: sehr nice, hoffe es bringt Dir genauso viel Spaß wie es mir gemacht hat!



Ja. War jetzt 2 wochen in Portes du Soleil und war richtig geil


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. August 2009)




----------



## MaW:) (29. August 2009)

Fein aufgebaut, nur kannst die Kefü noch etwas oben drehn


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. August 2009)

Das geht leider nicht, wegen den Bohrungen.

Kommt aber die Woche ne e.thirteen LG1. Hab die nur erstmal ran geschraubt, weil meine e.thirteen SRS nicht ans ION passt.


----------



## MaW:) (30. August 2009)

Hää habe die gleiche Kefü passt doch alles

Aso is wohl weil du so ein kleines KB dran hast


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2009)

Die Bohrungen stimmen nicht. Egal!

Und welchen Rock Shox Vivid Tune brauche ich beim Nicolai ION? Leut dieser Erklärung hier, brauche ich einen C Tune, ist das richtig?

Wheel Travel / Shock Travel
9,05 (230mm)/2,75 (70mm) = 3,29

Tune A: 2.0-2.4 
Tune B: 2.4-2.85 
Tune C: 2.85-3.3


----------



## More...wood (10. September 2009)

So dann stell ich mein Ion auch mal rein


----------



## WODAN (10. September 2009)

More...wood schrieb:


> So dann stell ich mein Ion auch mal rein
> 
> ###


Wow! Sehr schick. 
Über die Sattelposition läßt sich streiten 

Was bringt es auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (10. September 2009)

Sehr schön clean, find ich... nicht überlegt, ob die Gabeldecals jetzt passen oder nicht, einfach gemacht!


----------



## More...wood (10. September 2009)

danke, bekomme etz 18,2 kg auf die Waage und hast recht Wodan, Sattel ist auf den Bild echt ein wenig hoch... aber so bleibt er natürlich nicht


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage, muss ich was beachten, wenn ich meine LSG 1 (LG1 lightguide) ans ION bauen will?

Irgendwie haut das nicht hin, das obere Plastikteil  kommt an den Lageredeckel und wenn ich die mit den Spacer weiter nach außen mach, dann passt das Kettenblatt ja nichtmehr.

Gibts da einen Trick oder muss ich einfach mal mit U-Scheiben rumbasteln?


----------



## More...wood (10. September 2009)

Oh die Probleme hatte ich auch  Ich hab die Kefü einfach mit der Tretlagerklemmung befestigt. Das ging dann ohne Probleme. Wichtig ist das du den Adapter richtig rum einbaust. Die Seite mit der Mulde muss Richtung Bike montiert werden.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. September 2009)

Ich kann auch je eine Unterlegscheib unterlegen, jedoch muss dann die Kurbel ein wenig nach außen und wenn ich den Innenlagerspacer einbaue, veränder ich ja die Ketenlinie.

Ist das schlimm, eigentlich nicht oder?


----------



## More...wood (10. September 2009)

Also bei mir funkts einwandfrei  Probier es einfach aus!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2009)

Ich habe einfach den Spacer fürs Innenlager (Truvativ Howitzer TEAM) und je eine U-Scheibe unter die ISCG Schrauben der Führung gelegt. Funzt

Muss meine Gabel neu pulvern und nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich den Hinterbau evtl. mit machen lassen soll. Was meint ihr?


















Danke


----------



## chickenway-user (13. September 2009)

Ja, du solltest den Hinterbau mitmachen. Und zwar nicht schwarz, grau oder weiss.


----------



## More...wood (13. September 2009)

Oder Türkis und dann noch mit einigen passenden elox Parts veredeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (13. September 2009)

Ich würde ja sagen Hinterbau und Gabel Schwarz und den Hauptrahmen Türkis, Gelb oder klassisch Rot


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. September 2009)

Lass doch die Kettenstrebe in Rahmenfarbe und mach nur die Druckstrebe in Gabelfarbe. Sieht meiner Meinung nach etwas ansprechender aus. Ja ok, wer hats erfunden: -N-. Schau mal auf deren Website. Da gibts einige Beispiele.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Norcohilde (13. September 2009)

Mein Ion änderung kommen noch.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/438973


----------



## xMARTINx (14. September 2009)

meins aktuell,foto drin weil regen und so
neu ist der lenker,sunline v1 flatbar





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Harvester (14. September 2009)

sind die Griffe nicht verkehrt herum montiert? (bitte nicht steinigen wenn nicht)


----------



## xMARTINx (14. September 2009)

eigentlich nicht aber da gucke ich morgen gleich mal nach,vielleicht bin ich ja beim lenkertausch durcheinander gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. September 2009)

geiles Baik Martin  Was wiegts? schön bund 

Gruß Guru.

PS: Die Griffe sind verkert montiert


----------



## xMARTINx (15. September 2009)

wiegt 18,6aktuell.und die griffe stimmen so,jedenfalls steht auf dem linken:left!
besseres bild kommt die tage noch


----------



## pfalz (15. September 2009)

Ich meine, dass die Griffe gedreht werden müssten, sodass die graue Fläche zu Dir hin zeigt, oder nicht?


----------



## Harvester (15. September 2009)

das meinte ich^^


----------



## kroiterfee (15. September 2009)

meine ich auch.


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2009)

dito.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. September 2009)

das passt!


----------



## Paiza (16. September 2009)

Das ist echt mal super aufgebaut aber der Flat Lenker geht mal garnicht..
Irgendwie geallen mir die dinger nicht im Dh Bike!!!!

Hattest du vorher nicht ein DHX 5.0 drin und wieviele dellen haben die Felgen schon?^^


----------



## xMARTINx (16. September 2009)

im ion ist von anfang an der vivid drin.zum lenker muss ich sagen das es sich absolut genial fährt und darauf kommts an!
die felgen sehen noch recht gut aus,drei oder viel beulen sind aber drin...


----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2009)

wie versprochen mal bessere bilder






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (20. September 2009)

das ist ja soooo verdammt gut!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. September 2009)

saint kurbel + e.13 lg1+ in weiss = perfekt! hab ich auch so, schicker gehts nich


----------



## kroiterfee (20. September 2009)

british racing green?


----------



## chridsche (20. September 2009)

ja


----------



## c_w (21. September 2009)

Ich faends ohne die hellgruenen Griffe schoener... aber sonst fein


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2009)

Perfektes Bike vom Martin, bis auf diesen unsäglichen Vorbau.


----------



## Lorenz M. (22. September 2009)

würde mir auch gerne ein ionkaufen. geht aber leider net. kein geld und ich muss noch n schönes balfa bb7 abarbeiten.


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2009)

War in Wildbad dabei 





Gruß Guru.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. September 2009)

perfekt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

aber nur ohne den grausigen kettenschutz.


----------



## T.I.M. (23. September 2009)

Das ION vom Wursti hab ich auch noch als bewegte Bilder anzubieten 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6344304"]http://vimeo.com/6344304[/ame]


----------



## ewoq (23. September 2009)

martins ion gefällt mir gut


----------



## bobtailoner (23. September 2009)

auch wirklich sehr schön das ion in raw.
scjaut auch angenehm aus wie smooth er die trails surft.

kurze frage zum ion. welche federhärte bei welchem körpergewicht?
welcher dämpfer funktioniert am besten im ion?!


----------



## pjO* (23. September 2009)

@guru

Ist der Rahmen schon immer raw gewesen oder wurde die Farbe abgestrahlt?

Sieht so sauber aus


----------



## nationrider (28. September 2009)

tippe auf raw!

PS: björn wo warst du am samstag als wir in wiberg waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. September 2009)

pjO* schrieb:


> @guru
> 
> Ist der Rahmen schon immer raw gewesen oder wurde die Farbe abgestrahlt?
> 
> Sieht so sauber aus



war schon immer raw.


----------



## pjO* (28. September 2009)

nationrider schrieb:


> tippe auf raw!
> 
> PS: björn wo warst du am samstag als wir in wiberg waren?



ich bin beim rennen in thale mitgefahren


----------



## BenTec (5. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 

Gibt es hier vielleicht noch aktive MPire Fahrer?, denn dann hätte ich mal eine Frage. Ich habe auch schon in dem MPire Thread nachgefragt.
Ich habe probleme mit Eckigen Rollen in der hinteren Ringlé Nabe.
Hat einer von Euch schonmal die Lager gewechselt und kann mir mit einer Explosionszeichnung oder Hilfestellung in schriftlicher Form behilflich sein?  Ich habe bei Nicolai die entsprechenden Lager und so bestellt und warte Eure Antworten mal ab.

Danke im Voraus

ben


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

versteh ich jetzt nicht. du hast lager für die nabe bei nicolai bestellt?


----------



## BenTec (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wieso??
Die haben noch welche und das erschien mir der schnellste Weg zu sein.
Aber zurück zu meiner Frage:
Weiß jemand evtl, wie das geht??
Güße


----------



## John McLeash (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi ich habe auch eine 165er Ringle Nabe, die habe ich zwar wegen dem Gewicht gegen ne Hügi FR getauscht, aber die Nabe ist ja nicht schlecht.

Ich habe auch schon die Lager gewechselt.

Mit ner Sprengringzange die Ringe entfernen.
Mit nem dicken Schraubenzieher die Nut in der Achse fixieren und nem dünnen 17er Schlüssel den Freilauf abdrehen.
Die Achse nun in eine Richtung mit dem Gummihammer austreiben, mitsamt dem Lager.

Einpressen mit nem Adapter oder nem alten Lager, immer am Aussenring drücken, sonst gehen die neuen Lager auch Schrott.


----------



## BenTec (6. Oktober 2009)

Okay, besten Dank.
Ich schätze mal ein welche Richtung man austreibt ist eigentlich egel, oder?
Aber sonst kein Problem, wie es sich anhört. Ich habe mir vorsichtshalber alles doppelt bestellt, damit man Ersatz hat, oder einmal sich verbasteln kann.
Trotzdem besten Dank
ben


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Oktober 2009)

BenTec schrieb:


> Ja, wieso??
> Die haben noch welche und das erschien mir der schnellste Weg zu sein.
> Aber zurück zu meiner Frage:
> Weiß jemand evtl, wie das geht??
> Güße


ah ok. war mir neu das die sowas haben.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (7. Oktober 2009)

ION in RAW mit kleinen extras


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2009)

Ein besseres Bild bitte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2009)

aber echt. das bild ist so gross wien bierflaschenetikett und eines nicolais unwürdig. mangel abstellen!


----------



## acmatze (7. Oktober 2009)

sehe ich das richtig, das die sitzstreben ein rundes profil und kein 4eckiges haben. wirkt irgendwie so rund die strebe auf dem foto.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (8. Oktober 2009)

salü

nein, ist eine ganz normale druckstrebe, nix rund.

hab zu zeit leider kein anderes bild, wenn dann nur in voller fahrt.


schaudi


----------



## Xiper (8. Oktober 2009)

eckig


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

fääätt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2009)

@tanchoplatinum: sieht echt geil aus, muss ich mir demnächst mal anschauen.


----------



## John McLeash (8. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn mit der Kettenführung schiefgegangen?


----------



## softbiker (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub die wird "on the fly" bei der Abfahrt runtergeklappt 

Aber sehr schönes Gerät wenn immer nur die Montage von diesen E13-Dingern problemlos wäre. Ne weisse würde da gut drannpassen.


----------



## BenTec (9. Oktober 2009)

@tanchoplatinum: sehr schönes ION, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Aber eine Frage hab ich: Was sind das für Felgen?
Ich bin Farbenblind und daher...

ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi

wie viele möglichkeiten von der geometrieverstellung an der vorderen dämpferaufnahme gibt es eigentlich?


----------



## tanchoplatinum (9. Oktober 2009)

hallo


das sind cole felgen, in der team edition. gibt es aber nur in schwarz oder bronze elox zu kaufen.

an der vorderen aufnahme gibt es so ca. 4 verschiedene positionen und dann gibt es noch andere aufnahmeplatten, die um ein halbes loch versetz sind.

schau


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Oktober 2009)

Cole Felgen, habe ich auch drauf, sind aber eigentlich gelabelte Subrosas, wenn ich richtig informiert bin ? 
die werden auch bald getauscht, sind total verdellt !
Die Naben sind aber voll schön


----------



## tanchoplatinum (11. Oktober 2009)

gegen welche felgen möchtest du die cole denn tauschen? die haben 28 loch.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Oktober 2009)

... habe ich auch gestern gesehen ! 
habe das Rad erst am Samstag geholt ! 
eine Ersatzfelge war dabei


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2009)

Xiper schrieb:


> eckig



die pd-m636 gabs auch in silber? haste noch ne bezugsquelle dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (12. Oktober 2009)

Update:
-flache untere Gabelbrücke
-andere Bremszugverlegung an der Gabel
-Gabelservice bei .:888-to-Nox:. nach Wunsch :
neu Gleitbuchsen und Dichtung, nur noch eine 3,1er TiFeder in der RC² Seite
und 6,25er Öl im System... einfach GEIL

Gewicht:~18,9Kg

Und sorry für das Bild, Regen ohne Ende


----------



## ime1980 (16. Oktober 2009)

Juhuuu nach langer Zeit ist mein Hobel endlich da. 20 Uhr ausgepackt. Bis Ein Uhr gebastelt. Und am nächsten Morgen festgestellt, dass die Brücken verdreht sind.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Oktober 2009)

Gud`n, 
hätte da mal eine Frage an alle die eine Truvativ Kettenführung haben.
Wie weit sollte ich denn den oberen Teil der Boxguide noch nach links drehen, damit die Kette sich nach einer Landung nicht zwischen Hinterrad und Kettenstrebe festklemmt ?






[/URL][/IMG]

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## MaW:) (16. Oktober 2009)

Passt so wie es ist(ggf. ein stückchen nach link), habe ich auch so, außer das ich die Rolle noch etwas höher gestellt habe.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Oktober 2009)

... weiter gehts auch nicht, sonst stösst es an der Schwinge an !
hatte die Kurbel gerade draussen. 
Rolle habe ich mir auch überlegt etwa höher zu machen, werde ich gleich tun!
Korrekt, wenn die Rolle höher ist kann die Kette nicht mehr so schlabbern !

Danke


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Oktober 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Korrekt, wenn die Rolle höher ist kann die Kette nicht mehr so schlabbern !
> 
> Danke



Was haste denn für ein Schaltwerk + Käfiglänge? Das beeinflusst die Kettenspannung viel mehr.


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Oktober 2009)

Kettenspannung ist oberhalb der Kettenstrebe etwas schwach.
ist ein x9 mit kurzen Käfig. könnte aber auch an der Race Kassette liegen ?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. Oktober 2009)

ime1980 schrieb:


> Juhuuu nach langer Zeit ist mein Hobel endlich da. 20 Uhr ausgepackt. Bis Ein Uhr gebastelt. Und am nächsten Morgen festgestellt, dass die Brücken verdreht sind.



soppa, burschi!
live bei mir sah´s noch wesentlich besser aus  schade das dein lenker doch noch durch meine zimmertür gepasst hat.

peace


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie er vernünftig eine LG1 an sein ION bekommen hat?

Entweder sie kollidiert heftig mit dem Rahmen oder die Kette komtm immmer zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen.


----------



## More...wood (19. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir sitzt die perfekt, halt mir der Tretlagerklemmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (22. Oktober 2009)

Frage an die Ion/Boxxer 2010 Fahrer, klappt das mit der flachen Brücke oben und wenn ja mit welchem steuersatz?

thx
ra


----------



## sannihh (1. November 2009)

mein neues Spielzeug ))


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. November 2009)

Schönes Ding, hab es ja leider gestern nicht live gesehen.


----------



## MaW:) (1. November 2009)

sannihh schrieb:


> mein neues Spielzeug ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tanchoplatinum (1. November 2009)

salü

was ist das für eine rh? es gibt andere dämpferaufnahmen (die schwarzen zwischen dämpfer und rahmen) für die größe s und bei m müßte diese auch noch funzen.


schauie


----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. November 2009)

lenkwinkel sieht sacksteil aus. geht da noch was mit den dämpferaufnahmen oder is da schon ende so wie´s eingestellt ist?


----------



## MaW:) (1. November 2009)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> salü
> 
> es gibt andere dämpferaufnahmen (die schwarzen zwischen dämpfer und rahmen) für die größe s und bei m müßte diese auch noch funzen.
> 
> ...



Toll leider kann man da nix mehr, bei größe s, einstellen... weil die vordere Dämpferaufnahme schon ganz hinten steht

Aso woher ich das weis, habe auch ein ION-ST in größe s.


----------



## pjO* (2. November 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Toll leider kann man da nix mehr, bei größe s, einstellen... weil die vordere Dämpferaufnahme schon ganz hinten steht
> 
> Aso woher ich das weis, habe auch ein ION-ST in größe s.



Man kann noch eine hohe Gebelbrücke verbauen.

Ist das der alte Rahmen von Anna?


----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2009)

Das kann ja wohl nicht euer Ernst sein, dass man nur wegen Größe "s" eine bekackte Geometrie bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. November 2009)

Es gibt doch verschieden Aufnahmen. Die "schwarzen" Alu Platten kann man erstens weiter nach vorne/hinten setzen. Und es gibt auch noch andere Größen, wieviele weiß ich aber nicht.

Einfach mal bei Nicolai fragen.


----------



## MaW:) (2. November 2009)

Die Geo ist so schon i.O. nur leider hat man bei der Größe s nix mehr mit verschieben, bei 230mm/200mm einstellung je zwei Einstellungen, echt toll. Warum baun die bei Nicolai nicht einfach zwei kleiner Platten dran, was auch schöner und leichter is.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. November 2009)

na das is ja echt mal n bischen mau... zum glück bin ich groß genug um L zu fahren, da geht alles, von viel zu steil bis viel zu flach...


----------



## tanchoplatinum (2. November 2009)

salü

ich kann es nur noch mal schreiben.

es gibt andere dämpferaufnahmen (die schwarzen zwischen dämpfer und rahmen) für die größe s und bei m müßte diese auch noch funzen.

ruft einfach mal bei uns (Nicolai, 05185-957191) an und sprich mal mit einem vom versand darüber. 
du brauchst aber auch nicht anzurufen und dich weiter darüber ärgern.

nur wenn du es nicht genau weisst, dann schreib nicht einfach das was du denkst hier hinein. ich selber habe es mit in die wege geleitet das es für diese rh gr. ander dämpferaufnahmen gibt.


schaudi


----------



## MaW:) (2. November 2009)

Da werde ich das mal machen und mal als Nebeninfo das war nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (2. November 2009)

ich habe mir auch gedacht das du es nicht böse meinst. hätte meinen text auch nen bisschen anders schreiben können.

kann morgen ja mal ein foto von den platten für die größe s machen.

mit diesen könntest du dein tretlager dann abgesenken oder anheben was zur folge hätte das dein lenkwinkel flacher oder steiler werden würde.


schau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2009)

Da muß ich dem Daniel leider recht geben... derartige Aussagen



MaW:) schrieb:


> Leider sieht man immer öfter das Nicolai keine Lust hat, für
> die unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen, andere vordere Verstärkung dran zu baun... das sieht man dadurch wie die Dämpferaufnahme sitzt... echt traurig



- auch wenn sie nicht "böse" gemeint sind - führen wiederum zu weiterführenden Aussagen in der gleichen Art:



			
				san_andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ja wohl nicht euer Ernst sein, dass man nur wegen Größe "s" eine bekackte Geometrie bekommt.



Und schon ist eine Diskussion mit fragwürdigem Niveau losgetreten, die auf "gefährlichem Halbwissen" basiert und sich immer weiter aufschaukelt:



			
				MaW:) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geo ist so schon i.O. nur leider hat man bei der Größe s nix mehr mit verschieben, bei 230mm/200mm einstellung je zwei Einstellungen, echt toll. Warum baun die bei Nicolai nicht einfach zwei kleiner Platten dran, was auch schöner und leichter is.



Was wiederum bei einigen Forenusern dazu führt, bestimmte Marken/Produkte generell zu verteufeln. Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung...

Just my 2 cents... und jetzt back-to-topic...


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2009)

word D


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2009)

@dangerousD: meine Aussage war eher als Frage, denn als Feststellung gemeint. Kann mir nämlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass es bei N keine Lösung für das Thema geben soll.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. November 2009)

bei -n- gibts für alles ne lösung!


----------



## MaW:) (3. November 2009)

So mein letztes Wort, zu diesem angefangenem Thema... 
Und warum verkauft das hochgelobte -N- es nicht gleich so, das man erst gar nicht auf so etwas kommt

So alle ruhe und wieda Bilder von euren Maschinen hochladen


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @dangerousD: meine Aussage war eher als Frage, denn als Feststellung gemeint. Kann mir nämlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass es bei N keine Lösung für das Thema geben soll.



Ach so... da ein Punkt dahinter stand, hielt ich es für eine Feststellung 
Jetzt aber genug klug geschi$$en


----------



## tanchoplatinum (11. November 2009)

hallo

hier ist das bild von der dämpferplatte. hat leider ein bisschen gedauert


----------



## Speedpower (11. November 2009)

Gutes Papier haste als Unterlage fürs foto genommen


----------



## More...wood (12. November 2009)

So erstmal für die Winter einquartiert


----------



## pjO* (12. November 2009)

Schönes Bike. Mir gefällt die Kombination schwarz/gold sehr gut. Evtl. würde aber ein schwarzer Vorbau besser passen, sonst top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (12. November 2009)

Schwarz goldenes Ion St............Sabber in Tastatur lauf......sehr nice


----------



## Elfriede (12. November 2009)

Da kannst du ja fast der Marina bei Alutech mit ihrem Babe Konkurrenz machen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/113176


----------



## pjO* (12. November 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Da kannst du ja fast der Marina bei Alutech mit ihrem Babe Konkurrenz machen...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/113176



Aber auch nur "fast"


----------



## Mythilos (12. November 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Da kannst du ja fast der Marina bei Alutech mit ihrem Babe Konkurrenz machen...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/113176



also für meinen Geschmack liegen da Welten dazwischen!


----------



## Elfriede (12. November 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> also für meinen Geschmack liegen da Welten dazwischen!



Oder Geschlechter?


----------



## BenTec (13. November 2009)

geehrte Leserschaft,

ich habe ein Problem (?) oder eher Frage an M-Pire Besitzer.
Also, ich versuch´s mal zu erklären, weil ich kein DigiCam-Besitzer bin...
Hinterbau, Schraubachse...
Die Schraubachse klemmt ja die Nabe in den Hinterbau. Die Achse hat eine 17er Schlüsselweite als Antrieb, dann abgedreht auf ca. 15-16mm um im Rahmen festzusitzen und die Nabe auf die gegenüberligende Rahmenseite zu drücken, dann auf 12mm abgedreht und am Ende mit 12er Gewinde um auf der anderen Seite des Rahmens befestigt zu werden.
Nun die Frage, wo wir ja jetzt alle wissen, wo ich bin...
Wenn ich nun die Achse im Rahmen festschraube (A: wie fest?), hat mein Rahmenstück (Ausfallende, wo die Achse durchgeschraubt wird (Antriebsseite) spiel, also ich kann den Rahmen auf dem abgedrehten Teil der Achse (15-16mm) in Achsrichtung bewegen. Natürlich muss ich die Achse noch fixieren mit der kleinen Inbusschraube, ist klar. Aber, darf die Achse (Rahmen) dort Spiel haben, oder fehlt mir womöglich eine Art Unterlegscheibe unter dem Kopf der Achse, oder muss ich beim Festziehen der Inbusschraube den Rahmen an die Nabe drücken? oder bin ich zu blöd ??(keine Kommentare)..

Verstanden? Falls mich einer versteht bitte antworten..

danke ben


----------



## John McLeash (13. November 2009)

Ich drücke die Seite des Hinterbaus immer zwischen den Beinen fest zusammen und ziehe die M5 Schraube an.
Aber auch wenn dort Spiel ist ist es nicht schlimm, da die NAbe ja geklemmt ist.


----------



## BenTec (14. November 2009)

Danke für den Tip.
Bin gerade noch auf alte PDF´s von Nicolai gestoßen und dort steht exakt meine Fragen beantwortet. Also, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Aber danke für die Antwort.

ben


----------



## Fattire (28. November 2009)

Hi überlege mir ein Ion zu Kaufen ich bin 182 cm groß und weiss nicht obs ein m oder l werden soll. Weiss jemand von euch ob auch bei 1,5 Steuerrohren die einpresstiefe von 22mm eingehalten werden muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. November 2009)

tach,

ich bin 183 groß und bei mir war´s auch ne schwere entscheidung. hab L genommen und bin sehr froh drüber! schön satt und spurtreu und läuft! würde dir zu L raten


----------



## Fattire (28. November 2009)

wenn du über dem rad stehst hast du dann noch platz zwischen oberrohr und der Famielienplanung?


----------



## More...wood (28. November 2009)

Hey, ich bin 194 cm und komme mit dem M-Rahmen perfekt aus, denke der reicht dir.

Hab doch nen L, sry


----------



## nosh (8. Dezember 2009)

so nun hier auch mal mein neues gefährt, im sommer angefangen teile zu bestellen und jetzt passend zur matsch jahreszeit fertig geworden...

ich bin begeistert von dem bike ist schön leicht geworden so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, geht ab wie sau, das geht echt so geil nach vorne wenn man in die pedale tritt. und der hinterbau ist auch geil man merkt nen richtig guten unterschied zum eingelenker... 
















mehr in meinem foto album

gruß bene


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Felgen machen das Baik zwar leicht, aber nicht funktionell 

Die Bilder sind sehr passend 



Gruß Guru.

PS: Und ins Bett darf ja auch


----------



## John McLeash (8. Dezember 2009)

@nosh

Megageile Kiste, alter Perfektionist hast von allem nur das beste und leichteste.
Gib doch mal ne Partsliste raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2009)

nosh schrieb:


> so nun hier auch mal mein neues gefährt, im sommer angefangen teile zu bestellen und jetzt passend zur matsch jahreszeit fertig geworden...
> 
> ich bin begeistert von dem bike ist schön leicht geworden so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, geht ab wie sau, das geht echt so geil nach vorne wenn man in die pedale tritt. und der hinterbau ist auch geil man merkt nen richtig guten unterschied zum eingelenker...
> 
> ...



Wow! 
Sehr schick, was wiegt es denn?


----------



## publicenemy (8. Dezember 2009)

John McLeash schrieb:


> @nosh
> 
> Megageile Kiste, alter Perfektionist hast von allem nur das beste und leichteste.
> Gib doch mal ne Partsliste raus.



def. unsinn


----------



## nosh (8. Dezember 2009)

gerechnet wiegt das bike knap unter 16,5 kg wovon die meisten teiler selber einzelnt gewogen wurden bis jetzt hab ich es nur auf ner blöden alten waage gehabt, haben jetzt aber wieder die waage in der werkstatt werd die tage da nochmal vorbei fahren und dann endgültige gewissheit haben gehe aber davon aus (bzw. hoffe) das die 16... noch vorne stehen wird.

hier noch ma bild von der kack waage:






hab die teileliste vom aktuellsten sand aufm laptop, die kiste schmeiss ich morgen noch ma an und reiche die liste dann nach.

@ guru hab die felgen sehr günstig bekommen, wenn eine freckt kostet ne 721 nicht die welt, aber ich bin eine erfahrung reicher und überlege nicht ständig ob ich mir doch die leichten hätte nehmen solllen.  die felgen haben jetzt auch schon drei vier wochenenden fahren hinter sich auch auf anspruchsvollen strecken, und haben schon drei stürze überstanden einen bei nem ca 4.5m-5m weiten und 1,3m hohen gap mit flacher landung, und einmal bin ich mitm hinterrad voll in den gegenhang von nem double rein und die felge läuft noch absolut sauber (dafür merke ich meine nase und schneidezähne  immer noch )


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

nosh schrieb:


> @ guru hab die felgen sehr günstig bekommen, wenn eine freckt kostet ne 721 nicht die welt, aber ich bin eine erfahrung reicher und überlege nicht ständig ob ich mir doch die leichten hätte nehmen solllen.  die felgen haben jetzt auch schon drei vier wochenenden fahren hinter sich auch auf anspruchsvollen strecken, und haben schon drei stürze überstanden einen bei nem ca 4.5m-5m weiten und 1,3m hohen gap mit flacher landung, und einmal bin ich mitm hinterrad voll in den gegenhang von nem double rein und die felge läuft noch absolut sauber (dafür merke ich meine nase und schneidezähne  immer noch )


----------



## chefchecker (9. Dezember 2009)

schickes bike. hast du die e13 lg als iscg oder iscg05 drauf?


----------



## softbiker (9. Dezember 2009)

John McLeash schrieb:


> @nosh
> 
> Megageile Kiste, alter Perfektionist hast von allem nur das beste und leichteste.
> Gib doch mal ne Partsliste raus.



Ich kann es nicht glauben. Ein Ion unter 16 Kilo. Das Teil ist ja leichter als mein FR.

Wo hast du denn die Felgen günstige herbekommen? War das ein einmaliges Angebot oder gibts da mehr von? Ich brauch die nämlich unbedingt.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Dezember 2009)

sehr schikes teil geworden,aber unter 16 ist doch eher unrealistisch


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Dezember 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht glauben. Ein Ion unter 16 Kilo. Das Teil ist ja leichter als mein FR.
> 
> Wo hast du denn die Felgen günstige herbekommen? War das ein einmaliges Angebot oder gibts da mehr von? Ich brauch die nämlich unbedingt.



aloha,

vertrieb läuft über tune. kann jeder händler dort bestellen. hab meinen ck-lrs jetzt auch damit aufgebaut. bin aber noch nicht zum fahren gekommen, da schwiegermutter im hause ist.


----------



## nosh (9. Dezember 2009)

so hier ma meine parts liste:
	Bezeichnung	Farbe	Gewicht

nicolai ion st  L--		4,1
	DHX  5.0--------		0,883
	Boxxer wc-------		2,72
notubes ztr flow----	1,86
	Hope Pro 2  12 mm/ 150 mm	
	RF Atlas FR 83 170mm---0,85
NC-17 Magnesium II S-Pro ti---		0,296
	e.thirteen - LG1+	weiß	------0,198
x0	--------	0,192
x0	---------	0,12
Avid Elixir CR 203	weiß	--------0,945
Acros AH-07 DH Steuersatz 22mm	schwarz	----0,125
	77designz "direct mount stem"	schwarz	-------0,103
	Truvativ Boobar 20 mm OS Rizer	schwarz	-----0,337
	KCNC SC Pro Lite Sattelstütze 350 mm 30,9	schwarz	----0,198
	Selle Italia SLR TT	-------	0,135
	ultegra 12-27		---------0,23
	e13 	schwarz	-------------0,04
	KMC X-9-SL 9-fach Kette silber-------------		0,255
	ODI Rogue Bonus Pack	----------------	0,111
minion dh 2ply vr 3c / 60a      26x2,5		---------2,4
Schläuche			------------0,36
	tune würger	------------	0,029



			--------------------------16,487



unter 16 kommt meins def. nicht, hab ich auch nie gesacht! ich hoffe das die waage bei 16,7 - 16,8kg stehen bleibt.  
um unter 16kg zu kommen, da müsste man bestimmt noch ma 1500 reinstecken und wenns dann noch nicht klappt an reifen fuschen...  ich hab ein 15,772kg rechen beispiel das kann ich auch ma gerne posten..


die ztr gibts hier sehr günstig im lrs. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22121_Pro-II---Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html  wenn man bedenkt das die beiden felgen einzeln sonst 220-240 kosten ist das ein hammer preis! (achtung der lrs mit 150mm version war ne sonderbestellung die so nicht auf der seite ist! also nicht blind dem link folgen und sich ärgern das ne 135 nabe kommt!)

@chefchecker sorry kann dir grad garnicht sagen welche version ich von der kettenführung hab, ich glaub mit iscg05 bin aber nicht sicher. man muss aber aufjedenfall feilen, entweder an der adapterplatte am ion oder an der kefü mit die passt.

gruß bene


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Dezember 2009)

willkommen im club bene 
am wochenende fahren gehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (9. Dezember 2009)

@bene: lässt sich dat nicht ******** fahren ohne kettenblatt ;-)


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Dezember 2009)

Fattire schrieb:


> wenn du über dem rad stehst hast du dann noch platz zwischen oberrohr und der Famielienplanung?



jepp, da is noch genug platz. aber kinder will ich trotzdem vorerst nicht


----------



## GeEk (10. Dezember 2009)

nosh schrieb:


> so hier ma meine parts liste:
> Bezeichnung	Farbe	Gewicht
> 
> 
> e.thirteen - LG1+	weiß	------0,198



Gude Nosh,

erstmal Glückwunsch zum schönen ION!!
Ich muß noch ein paar Tage (genau bis KW5) warten bis meins kommt und ich mich an den Aufbau machen kann. Deshalb auch meine Frage:

Wie ist es mit der neuen e.thirteen LG1+ Kettenführung?? Konntest du die problemlos montieren?? Die alte LG1 hat man wohl nur mit mehr oder weniger großen Aufwand an's ION bekommen.

Danke für die Antwort,

der GeEk


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Dezember 2009)

GeEk schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit der neuen e.thirteen LG1+ Kettenführung?? Konntest du die problemlos montieren?? Die alte LG1 hat man wohl nur mit mehr oder weniger großen Aufwand an's ION bekommen.




hat er schon beantwortet. man muss an der adapterplatte ne gute ecke wegfeilen. dann passts ohne probleme. war bei mir und bei ihm das gleiche spiel. man sieht davon später nix und es ist auch ne stelle, wo auf das material verzichtet werden kann. also kannste kaufen!

gruß rainer


----------



## nosh (10. Dezember 2009)

@acmatze

habs leider nicht geraft meine excel tabele gescheid hier rein zu bekommen, und habe dann die ganzen bezeichnungen vorne weg genommen was mir die hälfte an formatierungs arbeit gespart hat  ...  das kettenblatt ist  aufgeführt  "e13 schwarz -------------0,04 " und noch eins von den guten allten e13 die es jetzt ca. 2jahre lang nur in silber gab (hab mir damals extra mehr schwarze geholt als die rahr wurden...)


----------



## acmatze (11. Dezember 2009)

ooh, sorry. hab gar nicht gesehen. ist ja n echtes leichtgewicht mit 40gr. wow


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2009)

noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Dezember 2009)

cooler bock


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2009)

Schön bis auf Hammerschmidt und Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (21. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2009)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> cooler bock



Wir müssten mal ein Bauerpuff oder Puffbauer Modell kreieren, ein Rad das es nur bei uns gibt, das wäre geil


----------



## waschi82 (22. Dezember 2009)

sehr sehr schick der bock ;-))


----------



## abbath (22. Dezember 2009)

Also normalerweise finde ich ja die farbigen Laufräder zum Weglaufen, aber hier passt es!


----------



## thefaked (22. Dezember 2009)

Sieht gut aus, nur das Weiß der Fox wirkt etwas verloren , eine schwarze Gabel würde mMn besser passen.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi Zusammen

ich fahre momentan ein UFO ST, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mir ein ION anzuschaffen.
Hat von euch jemand schon zwischen den beiden rädern gewechselt? Wie ist eure Meinung, lohnt es sich? Ich fahre hauptsächlich DH 
Welche Rahmengröße bräuchte ich? Bin 1,93m!    L?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Ion ist eindeutig der bessere DHler, da 4 Gelenker 
L wäre perfekt für dich.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Ion ist eindeutig der bessere DHler, da 4 Gelenker
> L wäre perfekt für dich.



Da hat er Recht, der alte Mann  

Fahre das Ion bei 192cm Körperlänge ebenfalls in L - perfekt! Den Vergleich zum reinen Eingelenker habe ich nicht (Vorgänger war ein Last Herb DH - zwar auch nur ein Gelenk, aber aufwändige Umlenkung), das Ion liegt halt einfach nur gut auf der Piste und spricht sensibel an, ohne durchzuschlagen. Durch das kurze Heck ist das Rad sehr wendig, der Viergelenker geht beim Antritt direkt voran. Insgesamt ein sehr "spritziges" Rad, das einen aktiven Fahrstil unterstützt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte hier einen Tip wie Ihr Euer M-Pire, Ion und jedes andere Nicolai noch etwas pimpen könnt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230415449865&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Original Teamaufkleber und nicht mehr verfügbare Nicolaiaufkleber!!


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (27. Dezember 2009)

Danke euch beiden !!
Jetz kommt nur noch die die Qual der Farbenwahl...
Ist der Rahmen in RAW noch mit klarlack lackiert?
un noch was,
welche Kurbellänge ist am besten fürs ION? 170mm ?

Danke


----------



## nosh (27. Dezember 2009)

kurbel am besten so kurz wie geht, wegen dem tiefen tretlager, aber die 83mm innenlagerbreite nicht vergessen...


----------



## MaW:) (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe an meinem ION eine 175er Kurbel, bei einem 44Kb brauch man ja auch etwas mehr Hebelwirkung.
Ich bin mit der auch schon eingeschlagen, wenn ich die Einschlagstellen so ansehe hätte nich ma eine 165er Kurbel geholfen!!

Das Tretlager verändert sich ~12cm in der höhe beim volln federn(bei 230mm), obs da max 1cm(175>165mm) noch bringt. Jeden des seine


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Dezember 2009)

ich bin es anfangs mit 170er kurbel gefahren und aktuell mit der 165er ist es optimal!
@maw:
wozu 44er blatt?


----------



## MaW:) (28. Dezember 2009)

Lass mich doch


----------



## dangerousD (28. Dezember 2009)

Kollege MaW) fährt halt Dreirad 

Bin mit der 165er Kurbel vollauf zufrieden - deutlich weniger Einschläge als mit der alten 170er. Meiner ErFAHRung nach machen 5mm mehr oder weniger einen deutlichen Unterschied!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. Dezember 2009)

jo, beim ION am besten kurbel so kurz wie geht, vor allem wenn man das tretlager tief fährt. taco oder bashguard sollte auch sein, wenns steil wird und dicke brocken kommen, setzt man doch früher auf als man "kettenblatt" sagen kann. a propos MAW: jetzt sag bloß nicht, das du auf echten trails das 44er blatt im kleinsten gang hinten ausreizt...

gruß rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (28. Dezember 2009)

Noch ma für Alle die´s überlesen haben, nur jetzt mit 44erKb.




MaW:) schrieb:


> Sag ja auch nix dagegen.
> 
> Ich mag diese kleinen KB´s einfach nich. Weil mich das ganze getrete, bevor ich auf Speed bin, irgenwie ablengt und meine Fahrweise unruhig wird. So brauche ich nur etwas Power in den Socken, da habe ich eine viel ruhigere Fahrweise, kann mich auf die Strecke konsentrieren und kann mir die beste Linie raussuchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## anna 92 (29. Dezember 2009)

165-er Kurbel ist die bessere Wahl. 
Hab mit 175-er angefangen und nach ein paar doofen Stürzen die 170-er und zum Schluss die 165-er montiert und seit dem, nicht mehr wegen zu langen Kurbelarme auf die Schnauze gelegt


----------



## flat-liner-89 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne frage an euch Ion besitzer undzwar wollte ich mir einen neuen dämpfer für mein Ion zulegen und mein problem besteht darindas ich nicht weiß welche buchsen ich für einen DHX 5.0 Air brauche. . . Ich fahre im moment einen Vivid 5.1 und von diesem Dämpfer werden die buchsen sicherlich nicht passen. . .


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Januar 2010)

wieso willste denn sowas machen?versaust nur das gute fahrwerk


----------



## MaW:) (3. Januar 2010)

Da hol dir lieber für das Geld eine Titanfeder, wennde scho Gewicht sparn willst.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2010)

@flat-liner: Ruf bei Nicolai an, die sollen dir die richtigen zuschicken.


----------



## cubebiker (3. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist das Du einen sehr hohen Druck fahren müsstest. 
Das ION hat einen (leider) 222mm Dämpfer, damit einen recht kurzen Hub.
Deswegen müssen auch recht harte Federn gefahren werden.
Das macht kein Air Dämpfer gerne und erst recht nicht lange mit.
Mach es wie oben gesagt und hol Dir eine Ti Feder.
Aber zum Thema:
Der Vivid und der FOX DHX haben die gleichen Distanzhülsen. Damit passen die des Vivid an den DHX Air.


----------



## MaW:) (3. Januar 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> ...
> Deswegen müssen auch recht harte Federn gefahren werden.
> ...



Also ich bin mit meiner 300er Feder voll zufrieden 

Muss aber auch sagen das ich etwas leicht bin und einen BOS Dämpfer habe.


----------



## cubebiker (3. Januar 2010)

Du kannst ja max 60 Kilo inkl Ausrüstung wiegen...
Das zählt net ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat-liner-89 (3. Januar 2010)

also mit recht hohen druck fahren glaub ich nicht ich wiegt mit montur 90kilo und fahr nur ne 400er feder bei optimalem lagerspiel und SAG!!! und der DHX Air wäre für mich zum ersten wegen dem gewicht sehr interessant und außerdem ist das Ion ein steifer 4gelenker also glaube ich wirklich nicht das dort viel passieren wird wenns um haltbarkeit geht und zum anderen find ich den Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer von der performance echt alles andere als DH like. . . grade wegen dem kurzem hub der im Dämpfer für den großen federweg stecken!!! Ein Fulli mit änlichem federweg empfinde ich tausend mal sensibler und besser ausgenutzt!


----------



## MaW:) (3. Januar 2010)

nee, etwa 75KG mit Ausrüstung


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2010)

also der vivd ist perfekt im ion und das er nicht downhilllike ist,ist unsinn,nimm dir zeit und stimme ihn ordentlich ab,tips findest du auf der sramhomepage


----------



## flat-liner-89 (4. Januar 2010)

hab ich schon alles ausprobiert! Ich hab 3 verschiedene federn gehabt luftdruck kontroliert und und und. . . das ding wird einfach nich mein freund


----------



## flat-liner-89 (4. Januar 2010)

@ xMartinx hast du den Vivid 5.1 tune B oder nen anderen tune?


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Januar 2010)

fahre auch den b-tune und bin superhappy mit dem fahrwerk,das teil liegt wie nen brett und arbeitet sehr unauffällig...wenn dir der vivd nicht taugt probier nen fox oder so,aber lass die finger von nem luftdämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (7. Januar 2010)

Im März gibt es ein ION mehr hier


----------



## geq (7. Januar 2010)

Alsoich habe einen rc4  drin und der arbeitet schon etwas sauberer als der vivd.
Ist zwar nicht viel  aber man merkt es schon, den vivid bekommt man halt fast für umme!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Januar 2010)

Ich steh zwischen der Wahl Fox DHX 5.0 oder Vivid im ION, Preis bei beiden gleich günstig

Was sagt denn eure Erfahrung, wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## softbiker (8. Januar 2010)

ganz klar DHX.

Hab von diverser Seite schon gehört dass die Leute sehr viel Probs mit dem Vivid haben so zwecks Dichtigkeit.


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2010)

Der DHX ist zudem noch leichter.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Januar 2010)

@wodan
herzlichen glückwunsch!!

also mein vivd läuft sein eineinhalb jahren ohne probleme,war vor kurzem beim service und alles war in ordnung!!!nem dhx würde ich ihn vorziehen,wie der rc4 im ion geht weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Bergamonster (8. Januar 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @wodan
> herzlichen glückwunsch!!



bekomm ich auch nen glückwunsch? ich hab mein Ion nämlich schon  aber leider noch kein gescheites bild


----------



## WODAN (8. Januar 2010)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> bekomm ich auch nen glückwunsch? ich hab mein Ion nämlich schon  aber leider noch kein gescheites bild



Jeder bekommt ein "Glückwunsch" und noch einen Dauerlutscher dazu


----------



## Simbl (8. Januar 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Jeder bekommt ein "Glückwunsch" und noch einen Dauerlutscher dazu


 
Will hoffen das der im Karton liegt


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Januar 2010)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich steh zwischen der Wahl Fox DHX 5.0 oder Vivid im ION, Preis bei beiden gleich günstig
> 
> Was sagt denn eure Erfahrung, wäre euch sehr dankbar.



also ich hatte mit meinen 3!!! vivids fast nur probleme, seitdem fahr ich nen DHX... der geht super. wenn der vivid allerdings richtig funzt, isses auch n top dämpfer, von der charakteristik nich ganz so soft und sensibel wie der DHX, dafür aber ne besser greifende druckstufe, die sich in mehr vortrieb bemerkbar macht. mein DHX neigt mehr zum wegsacken als der vivid, aber naja, man kann nich alles haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik.k. (9. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem M-Pire Rahmen, ohne Anbauteile.
Der Optische Zustand ist egal, nur Risse, Brüche, Dellen sollte er keine haben.
Der Zustand der Lager wäre auch unwichtig, da ich ihn eh bei Nicolai überholen lassen würde.

Wenn jemand etwas anzubieten hat, Kontakt bitte an 

[email protected]

Danke


----------



## Bergamonster (10. Januar 2010)

toll bei mir war kein Dauerlutscher dabei... aber dafür bin ich ansonsten überglücklich  (bitte keine Kommentare über die Kefü, ich bin grad pleite^^)


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Januar 2010)

feines teilchen. nur die weissen laufräder find ich bischen zu viel weiss. aber geschmackssache. mein helius AM wird sehr ähnlich aussehen =) rahmen genauso, dazu noch paar weisse teile, feddisch.

gruß rainer


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Januar 2010)

ist das sky blue?


----------



## Bacara (10. Januar 2010)

Die Reifen sind aus nem Straitline, oder?


----------



## Bergamonster (10. Januar 2010)

Danke, ich hab das Bike so wie es ist (bis auf die Pedale) vom Teamfahrer Erik Irmisch gekauft deswegen weiß ich leider nicht wie die Teamfarbe genau heißt, auf jeden Fall sieht sie geil aus hehe.
Wie meinst du aus nem Straitline? Reifen waren so dran und es steht IRM drauf


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Januar 2010)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab das Bike so wie es ist (bis auf die Pedale) vom Teamfahrer Erik Irmisch gekauft deswegen weiß ich leider nicht wie die Teamfarbe genau heißt, auf jeden Fall sieht sie geil aus hehe.



ahhh der erik! ja mit dem hab ich schon vor dem bike gestanden und haben drüber gequatscht  er hats auch ganz sorgfältig geputzt, also gut geplegt hat er´s


----------



## Bergamonster (10. Januar 2010)

Ja also alle Teile sind bis auf die normalen Gebrauchsspuren top in Schuss, beim Putzen vom Rahmen hat er aber ein bissle nachgeholfen, er hats neu Pulvern lassen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Januar 2010)

unterm tretlager war doch ne beule oder? war aber nix wildes, so wie ichs in erinnerung hab...

hat der erik jetzt n neues ION?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2010)

Bacara schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind aus nem Straitline, oder?



In einem Anflug von Größenwahnsinn stellt Maxxis diese Reifen in riesigen Stückzahlen her und verkauft sie an das zahlungswillige Biker-Volk. Man kann sie daher sogar OHNE Bike dran kaufen und einfach an das Rad seiner Wahl montieren  

Späß'le g'macht! 

Zum Rad: sieht gut aus, erinnert irgendwie an das 2009 Team-Rad vom Erik Irmisch 

Nochmal Spaß... 

Glückwunsch und gute Fahrt mit dem Hobel!!!


----------



## softbiker (11. Januar 2010)

dangerous schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Rad: sieht gut aus, erinnert irgendwie an das 2009 Team-Rad vom Erik Irmisch



Komm wahrscheinlich daher dass es sein Rad war


----------



## Bacara (11. Januar 2010)

@dangerousD:
Schau mal auf den Vorderreifen Slow Reezaay gibts normalerweise für Normalsterbliche nimmer, nur Bergamont hat an seinen Straitlines die verbaut. Aber wenn des ein Teamrad ist, dann isses verständlich. Für die wird Maxxis die Reifen vielleicht noch produzieren.
(Und wenn er schon Bergamonster heißt)

Nix für ungut
Bacara


----------



## thefaked (11. Januar 2010)

Bacara schrieb:


> @dangerousD:
> Schau mal auf den Vorderreifen Slow Reezaay gibts normalerweise für Normalsterbliche nimmer, nur Bergamont hat an seinen Straitlines die verbaut. Aber wenn des ein Teamrad ist, dann isses verständlich. Für die wird Maxxis die Reifen vielleicht noch produzieren.
> (Und wenn er schon Bergamonster heißt)
> 
> ...



Bei CRC z.B. gibts noch verschiedene Modelle in Slow Reezay...


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Januar 2010)

schickes und vor allem schnelles bike!viel spass!!!


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2010)

Bacara schrieb:


> @dangerousD:
> Schau mal auf den Vorderreifen Slow Reezaay gibts normalerweise für Normalsterbliche nimmer, nur Bergamont hat an seinen Straitlines die verbaut. Aber wenn des ein Teamrad ist, dann isses verständlich. Für die wird Maxxis die Reifen vielleicht noch produzieren.
> (Und wenn er schon Bergamonster heißt)
> 
> ...




Sooo genau hatte ich dann auch wieder nicht hingeschaut... einigen wir uns auf unentschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (11. Januar 2010)

Ok, bin ich dabei.


----------



## waschi82 (11. Januar 2010)

wie schön! tolles bike und frieden im forum!


----------



## Bergamonster (13. Januar 2010)

Danke an alle 
@ RockcityRoller - ja der Rahmen ist der mit der mini Beule, durch die neue Pulverung ist aber nur noch eine mini mini Unebenheit an der Stelle im Lack zu sehen. Ich denke mal schon das der Erik jetzt ein neues Ion hat, außer er ist auf Cross Country umgestiegen 
Lustig das noch niemand aufgefallen ist das das Gusset an der Sattelklemme fehlt, mein Kumpel hat mir das letztens gesagt und dann ist es mir auch aufgefallen, ich hoffe das hält (Spaß)


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Januar 2010)

hat der rahmen den gleichen rohrsatz wie die sreienräder?


----------



## Bergamonster (13. Januar 2010)

Ja bis auf ein flacheres Oberrohr und ein kürzeres Steuerrohr ist es soweit ich weiß der gleiche Rohrsatz, also nicht der extra lite Satz wie an Elmar´s Ion. Das kürzere Steuerrohr ist ja mitlerweile Serie, oder? Das flachere Oberrohr glaub ich nicht, kann sein das es deswegen mit dem Gusset auch nicht mehr gepasst hat, weiß aber nicht so genau. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Rahmennummer eure neuen Ion´s haben? Ich geh mal davon aus das die durchnummeriert werden oder?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. Januar 2010)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> Lustig das noch niemand aufgefallen ist das das Gusset an der Sattelklemme fehlt, mein Kumpel hat mir das letztens gesagt und dann ist es mir auch aufgefallen, ich hoffe das hält (Spaß)



doch, aufgefallen ist es mir schon, das haben aber einige nicolais.
das ist dann ne art sonderanfertigung. der sinn bleibt mir allerdings verborgen. theoretisch kriegst du so den sattel noch tiefer, praktisch geht das nicht, weil du dann beim tiefen einfedern mit dem hinterrad an den sattel schlägst.  also unbedingt kollisionskontrolle machen!!! das blöde ist, wenn du sehr groß bist, kriegst du den sattel nicht hoch genug um auch mal vernünftig den berg hochzustrampeln. dafür spart´s n klein bischen an gewicht (ich tippe mal auf 100 gramm oder so). 
ich hatte mir diese option auch für mein bestelltes helius AM überlegt, aber da machts noch weniger sinn, da es n allrounder ist, das genausooft den berg hoch wie runter will  

gruß rainer


----------



## geq (13. Januar 2010)

Ja habe ich auch bei mir finde es einfach etwas schöner ;blöd putzen lässt die stelle sich auch und 100gr. spart man eben.
Da ich SEHR selten mit 40cm ausgezogener Sattelstütze nen uphillrennen veranstalte brauch ich das Gusset einfach nicht!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. Januar 2010)

uphillrennen mach ich auch nicht...zumindest nicht mit dem ION.
aber wenn man in den wald hochstrampeln muss, isses nich verkehrt, da hab ich die stütze auf max. raus... allerdings macht mir dann irgendwann die rennradcassette nen strich durch die rechnung


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Januar 2010)

wer sein radl liebt der schiebt...ich hab die nr.8


----------



## flat-liner-89 (14. Januar 2010)

So Leute dann will ich mal nochmal mein Radl hier vorstellen mit nen paar kleinen Änderungen! Das Bild is nich die top Qualie aber ich stell dann später nochmal Hochauflösende hier rein!!!








[/URL][/IMG]





Entgegen mancher Leute hab ich mir jetzt auch noch wie auf dem Bild zu sehen einen DHX 5.0 Air verbaut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat-liner-89 (14. Januar 2010)

achja ich hab die Nr. 159


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike ! Ein flacher Steuersatz mit flacher Brücke in der Boxxer wäre noch was.


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2010)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> So Leute dann will ich mal nochmal mein Radl hier vorstellen mit nen paar kleinen Änderungen! Das Bild is nich die top Qualie aber ich stell dann später nochmal Hochauflösende hier rein!!!
> 
> 
> ###
> ...



Macht sich gut der DHX


----------



## flat-liner-89 (14. Januar 2010)

@san andreas Die Idee is nich schlecht aber mein Reset Steuersatz war recht teuer darum wird es wohl so bleiben.

@Wodan Danke nochmal für den Dämpfer der macht mein Radl schön leicht und funktioniert top!


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Januar 2010)

der dhx air geht gar nicht finde ich...aber na ja,sonst schikes teil

@san andreas
geht bei den alten rahmen nicht,hab nen king drin,der ist jetzt normal hoch und mit der flachen brücke wird nix,selbst mit superflachen steuersatz würde die brücke zu weit oben klemmen


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2010)

Schade, die hohen Brücken sind halt nicht die schönsten...


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Januar 2010)

Grüsse vom Team VULKTECH/Bike Bauer


----------



## softbiker (19. Januar 2010)

Brutaaaal !! Hätte nur noch das rote Extra-Lvoe-Zeugs gefehlt dann wärs perfekt gewsen. Geiler Bock!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2010)

Sehr geiles Bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Januar 2010)

kommt noch


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2010)

Ich fands grad gut ohne das Standard-Elox-Zeugs.


----------



## MaW:) (19. Januar 2010)

Leider passt das -N-Rot nicht zu dem BOS Rot, aber egal

Und die BOS Pro hätt ich auch gern


----------



## waschi82 (19. Januar 2010)

YEAH sehr sehr cool!


----------



## Cyril (19. Januar 2010)

Then i don't remember if i post mine on this forum




and the other one of my friend





then in action this summer


----------



## Bergamonster (20. Januar 2010)

Wow da kommt man sich mit seiner X.0 ja regelrecht primitiv vor 
Super geile Bikes, vor allem das türkisene sieht klasse aus und das BOS Fahrwerk ist einfach jenseits von gut und böse  
Wie fährt es sich denn mit der Box? Ich hab das Ion G-Box mal auf der Hausmesse ausprobiert, war da aber nicht so begeistert weil die Box so willig war unter mittlerer Belastung zu schalten wie ich willig bin aufs Abi zu lernen... das knallte und wollte nicht richtig schalten, von geschmeidig ganz zu schweigen. Aber vielleicht hatte es nur einen schlechten Tag, der Kalle wirds schon richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeEk (20. Januar 2010)

Oh man, diese Inflation an G-boxx II ION's macht misch ganz hibbelisch 

Ich hab lange mit mir gerungen aber letztendlich hat die Vernunft bzw. der Geldbeutel gesiegt und ich hab mir "nur" ein normales ION ST bestellt...

Ich find' besonders die neuen Viergelenker absolut pornös!! 

Mal schauen, vieleicht ist das in drei-vier Jahren ein Kandidat für den Nachfolger...

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## softbiker (20. Januar 2010)

Also die Geräte hier werden echt immer schöner


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2010)

@cyril

Hell yeah... niiiice. I like  Both bikes have a decent build. How did you manage to get hold of 'em both? Win a lottery? Rob a bank (or two)?


----------



## thefaked (21. Januar 2010)

Lesen hilft... 
Eins gehört einem Freund von ihm.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2010)

thefaked schrieb:


> Lesen hilft...
> Eins gehört einem Freund von ihm.



So weit war ich auch schon  Trotzdem bleibt die Frage... wobei man Banken ja auch zu zweit überfallen kann, und Tippgemeinschaften gibt's auch


----------



## Der_Graf (21. Januar 2010)

Hier mal das Oberrohr von Bergamonsters ION, heute graviert


----------



## MaW:) (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bitte darum das sich jetzt keiner aufspielt, wegen dem was jetzt gleich kommt.
Ich habe Nicolai schon eine Mail gesendet und ich hoffe das auf diese schnell reagiert wird.
Da ich keine Aktuellen bilder habe, werde ich auch kein bearbeitetes Bild hier reinstellen.

Also um auf´s Thema zu kommen, mein ION ist an der vorderen Dämpferhalterungsaufnahme angerissen

Genau an der Stelle wo ich gedacht habe, kurz nach aufbau meines Bikes, das dort ein Eloxierschönheitsfehler ist

Naja ich hoffe das Nicolai schnell auf meine Mail reagiert, das ich mit euch wieda bei schönem Wetter durchstarten kann.


----------



## Der_Graf (25. Januar 2010)

dann viel glück, aber das wird denk ich auf jeden Fall gut ausgehen, man kennt ja Nicolai


----------



## cubebiker (25. Januar 2010)

Mit einem Fernsprechapparat wäre es schneller gegangen für Dich...


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2010)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bitte darum das sich jetzt keiner aufspielt, wegen dem was jetzt gleich kommt.
> Ich habe Nicolai schon eine Mail gesendet und ich hoffe das auf diese schnell reagiert wird.
> ...



Was will uns dieses Posting sagen?!? Sorgt im besten Fall wieder für wilde Spekulationen über die generelle Qualität bei -N- und Gott-weiß-was-alles... das sage ich, ohne mich aufspielen zu wollen. Mir erschließt sich nur der Sinn ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. Januar 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Was will uns dieses Posting sagen?!? Sorgt im besten Fall wieder für wilde Spekulationen über die generelle Qualität bei -N- und Gott-weiß-was-alles... das sage ich, ohne mich aufspielen zu wollen. Mir erschließt sich nur der Sinn ist



Tröste Dich, den Sinn versteht wahrscheinlich Keiner hier 

Um Gottes Willen, ich muß sofort Kalle anrufen und meine Bestellung stornieren


----------



## c_w (25. Januar 2010)

Was'n mit euch los? Angst vor Blasphemie oder was?

Also ich finde, in ein solches Forum gehört neben der ganzen tollen Resonanz auf die Bikes auch so was rein. Warum nicht? Es bricht doch keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone, weil Nicolai auch nicht perfekt ist. Ist doch niemand.

Vll will MaW auch einfach nur was Mitleid ;-)
Zurecht... ohne Nicolai zu sein ist hart ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Was'n mit euch los? Angst vor Blasphemie oder was?
> 
> Also ich finde, in ein solches Forum gehört neben der ganzen tollen Resonanz auf die Bikes auch so was rein. Warum nicht? Es bricht doch keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone, weil Nicolai auch nicht perfekt ist. Ist doch niemand.
> 
> ...



Keine Angst vor Blasphemie - aber solange nicht klar ist, worum es sich bei dem Riss tatsächlich handelt und was die Ursache ist, führen derartige Aussagen halt gern zu weitschweifenden Diskussionen und Spekulationen - gern auch unsachlich. Muss ja nicht sein... 

...just my 2 cents...


----------



## softbiker (25. Januar 2010)

Naja solange nicht mein N gerissen ist

Ganz ehrlich dass hier ist ein Forum und hier kann gehokuspokust, diskutiert und spekuliert werden. Da darf sogar jeder Depp wie ich seinen total überflüssigen Kommentar abgeben müssen dürfen.

Sind wir ehrlich! Was hinten bei rummkommt weis doch jeder. Das war schließlich einer der Kaufgründe für jedem sein Nicolai. Dieser Service ist hald einmalig.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (25. Januar 2010)

also ich find´s nich schlimm das jemand von seinem gerissenen rahmen berichtet. vielleicht hat jemand anders ja auch nen "eloxalfehler" an eben dieser stelle, der sich als potentielle schwachstelle entpuppt und wird das natürlich nun öfter mal kontrollieren. das ein ION mal reisst, ist doch logo. hin und wieder macht ein rahmen nun mal schlapp, da kann sich kein hersteller von freisprechen. wer jetzt sagt: "hier, schei55 nicolai, die rahmen brechen", hat meiner meinung nach keine ahnung.

allerdings würd ich bei sonem fall keine mail schreiben, sondern in der tat den fernsprechapparat benutzen. geht wesentlich schneller!


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Januar 2010)

wenn der rahmen gerissen ist,dann ist es ein garantiefall und es wurde schon oft genug diskutiert,das gehört mit nicolai geklärt und nicht hier im forum


----------



## softbiker (26. Januar 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> wenn der rahmen gerissen ist,dann ist es ein garantiefall und es wurde schon oft genug diskutiert,das gehört mit nicolai geklärt und nicht hier im forum



PillePalle 

Das hier ist ein Forum und das dient zum Erfahrungsaustausch. Egal ob positiv oder negativ.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2010)

Finde ich auch. MaW hat sich ja auch nicht negativ über -N- geäußert.


----------



## MaW:) (26. Januar 2010)

Danke an die Leute, die mich nicht gleich fertig machen.

Und an Kalle geht scho mal ein großes DANKE, das er meine Mails so schnell beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. Januar 2010)

ich will hier keinen fertig machen aber so wurde es hier immer gehandhabt


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel die leichtesten IONs auf die Waage bringen?


----------



## ime1980 (27. Januar 2010)

Mein Ion stemmt 17,2 kg auf die Waage allerdings mit MM Freeridereifen Potential um Gewicht sparen ist noch vorhanden.

Das Ion von Nosh wiegt ca. 16.5kg mit Minions in der Dh-version.

Gruß Martin


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch mal 'ne Ansage!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (27. Januar 2010)

ime1980 schrieb:


> Mein Ion stemmt 17,2 kg auf die Waage allerdings mit MM Freeridereifen Potential um Gewicht sparen ist noch vorhanden.
> 
> 
> Gruß Martin



ebenso. 18,0 mit 2-ply maxxis minion und 17,2 mit muddy mary FR.
aber ich hab auch lack aufm rahmen und du nicht 


gruß rainer


----------



## WODAN (27. Januar 2010)

Das sind ja Traumwerte und lassen mich noch hoffen 
Ausgerechnet sind momentan 17,7kg, kommen dann real noch 0,5 kg hinzu.
Aber es wird dann erst einmal im März so aufgebaut, dass noch tunning Potential vorhanden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (27. Januar 2010)

ralfs team ion hat momentan 18 kg werden aber mit neuer kettenführung und ein paar modifikationen so hoffe ich 17,5 kg erreichen


----------



## WODAN (28. Januar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ralfs team ion hat momentan 18 kg werden aber mit neuer kettenführung und ein paar modifikationen so hoffe ich 17,5 kg erreichen



Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte 

MfG


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Januar 2010)

is klar, erst wenn es fertig ist


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Januar 2010)

ich hab jetzt auch nicht die schwersten teile aber meins wiegt 18,6...mit minions
so wie es hier ist






[/URL][/IMG]
gabel ist allerdings ne team,wollte keine luftgabel
aber das rad hält und funzt,also prefekt


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2010)

Immer wieder gut, Martins Ion.


----------



## raschaa (28. Januar 2010)

Gibt es "gesicherte" erkenntnisse wie schwer der Ion Rahmen (o. dämpfer) dann definitiv ist?

Hab für mein demnächst aufzubauendes Ion jetzt alle teile gewogen, bis auf den Rahmen der ja hoffentlich nächste woche kommt. Rahmen habe ich mit 4,1kg angesetzt, da sagt meine teile liste knapp 16,6kg....

bin mal gespannt


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Januar 2010)

Hey Ra,

na da bin ich dann auch mal gespannt was er auf die Waage bringt. Welche Farbe/n hast du den deinen Rahmen geordert?


----------



## raschaa (28. Januar 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";6784814]Hey Ra,

na da bin ich dann auch mal gespannt was er auf die Waage bringt. Welche Farbe/n hast du den deinen Rahmen geordert?[/quote]

RAW


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Januar 2010)

Sehr fein, ich bin auf die ersten Bilder gespannt  Und natürlich aufs Gewicht..


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2010)

@raschaa: 4,1 kg für den M Rahmen in schwarz elox laut Website.
Mit Dämpfer dann knapp unter 5 kg.

Wie wirds denn aufgebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (28. Januar 2010)

Jo, so habe ichs ja angesetzt, wie von der HP. eine eigene Wiegung wäre aufschlussreicher...

Partliste (gewichte alle selbst gewogen, pics im album)
Vivid 5.1 + 450x2.8	910
Boxxer Team 2010	2990
DeeMax Ultimate	1960
Formula The One	970
Hope Sattelklemme	49
e13 36z Kettenblatt	41
Saint Kurbel	              872
77designz FreeSolo	136
77designz Bash	122
NC-17 Sudpin III	404
Thomson Elite	218
Selle Italia SLR t-1	244
RESET 118HDAL	176
SixPackDirectMount Boxxer 50mm	145
Sunline V-1 745mm	310
Griffe  	172
SRAM X-9 Trigger+	129
SRAM X-9 Midcage	206
SRAM PG-990	271
SRAM PC991 crossstep	250
Schwalbe Muddy Mary UST 2,35	947
Schwalbe Muddy Mary UST 2,35	947


----------



## c_w (28. Januar 2010)

In Raw wird er dann etwas mehr wiegen als eloxiert...


----------



## cocoon4life (28. Januar 2010)

@ ra: fehlen da nicht noch ein paar sachen? 
dichtmilch, spacer, schaltzüge/hüllen undso? leg ma noch 100gramm als puffer drauf, dann passts bestimmt.
btw: schöne partlist, find ich richtig gut aufgebaut  und da ist noch ordentlich potenzial nach unten drin...


----------



## raschaa (30. Januar 2010)

jojo schon klar, denke ich könnt unter 17 bleiben


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. Januar 2010)

100 gramm reichen nicht für Schaltzüge und Hüllen ! Dichmilch sind auch etwa 50 gramm Schlag da mal 250 Oben drauf dann passts


----------



## Team Nicolai (31. Januar 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/2/6/8/3/_/large/IMG_4220.JPG


18 KG ohne Schnee


----------



## waschi82 (31. Januar 2010)

lecker!


----------



## --->freak<--- (1. Februar 2010)

die boxxer ist bereits raus geflogen kommt dienstag/mittwoch ne fox 40 rein 
ich weiß´die boxxer sieht super toll aus aber irgentwie will die gabel nicht so wie ich das will bin am sonntag mal ne team probe gefahren die ging i-wie viel viel besser als meine (race) und ob sich der air dämpfer bewährt werde ich auch noch sehen


----------



## Morti (4. Februar 2010)

die ersten Rahmen vom Team Extra Love sind endlich da :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (4. Februar 2010)

noch einer leider noch nicht ganz fertig.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LeichteGranate (4. Februar 2010)

Schwarz-Lila...einfach nur *pornös*


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (4. Februar 2010)

schöne teile!!

@Morti
Ist das en Rahmen aus der Produktion von Anfang des Jahres? KW3?
Erwarte mein ION auch....


----------



## Mexicansativa (4. Februar 2010)

ghost wir haben die Rahmen vor ca 3 Monaten bestellt.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (4. Februar 2010)

mmh ok dann werd ich anscheinend noch was warten müssen


----------



## waschi82 (4. Februar 2010)

@morti: coole farbkombi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (5. Februar 2010)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> schöne teile!!
> 
> @Morti
> Ist das en Rahmen aus der Produktion von Anfang des Jahres? KW3?
> Erwarte mein ION auch....



jo, stimmt scho, sind aus der produktion kw3-4, mein rahmen ist auch noch nicht angekommen...


----------



## Morti (6. Februar 2010)

hier nochmal aufgebaut:


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. Februar 2010)

Wow, kommt super mit der Farbkombi. Erfolgreiche Saison mit dem Gerät...


----------



## "Sebastian" (6. Februar 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein Sattel?


----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2010)

gemoddeter slr tt (so weit ich das in errinerung habe)


----------



## Morti (6. Februar 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";6814298]Was ist das denn für ein Sattel?[/quote]

alter slr komplett abgeschliffen und mit carbon-folie beklebt 

wurde besser als gedacht, da die folie sogar struktur hat (gibts für 7 euro auf ebay)


----------



## "Sebastian" (6. Februar 2010)

Net schlecht, was wiegt er denn jetzt, und hast du von dem mal eine Großaufnahme?


----------



## Morti (6. Februar 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";6814443]Net schlecht, was wiegt er denn jetzt, und hast du von dem mal eine Großaufnahme?[/quote]





126gramm....war eigentlich zu viel arbeit dass es sich lohnen würde, aber der sattel war veranzt und so hab ich mir einen neuen gespart


----------



## CaLgOn (6. Februar 2010)

Für mich einfach DAS Ion! Der Schwarz Lila Mix Richtig dezent, aber nicht langweilig, einfach perfekt.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. Februar 2010)

hier nochmal paar aktuelle bilder von meinem bock, nach dem fetten crash wieder hergerichtet =)













gruß rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (6. Februar 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> 126gramm....war eigentlich zu viel arbeit dass es sich lohnen würde, aber der sattel war veranzt und so hab ich mir einen neuen gespart



Respekt, das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus!!! Und das Gewicht ist auch rochtig ordentlich..  Wie heiß denn das Material genau?

Grüße


----------



## LaiNico (6. Februar 2010)

Link.


----------



## Morti (6. Februar 2010)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Link.



genau das isse 

muss man nur gut warm machen mit heissluftfön, dann bekommt man auch die rundung sauber hin


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Februar 2010)

@morti
absolut geiles ion!!!


----------



## GeEk (9. Februar 2010)

AAAHHHHHH ich werd' wahnsinnig!!!

Ich bin die ganze Woche von der Arbeit aus in Polen und hab grad' die Bestätigung von UPS bekommen, dass das Paket mit meinem neuen ION von meinem Nachbarn entgegen genommen wurde...

Jetzt muß ich noch bis Freitag warten, bis ich es endlich hab!!!! Dann gibts auch Fotos.


----------



## WODAN (9. Februar 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> AAAHHHHHH ich werd' wahnsinnig!!!
> 
> Ich bin die ganze Woche von der Arbeit aus in Polen und hab grad' die Bestätigung von UPS bekommen, dass das Paket mit meinem neuen ION von meinem Nachbarn entgegen genommen wurde...
> 
> Jetzt muß ich noch bis Freitag warten, bis ich es endlich hab!!!! Dann gibts auch Fotos.



Dann fahr ich mal durch die Wetterau und nehme ihn für Dich entgegen


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. Februar 2010)

so jetz mit fox 40 und die tage kommt nochn DHX 5.0 coil


----------



## GeEk (9. Februar 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich mal durch die Wetterau und nehme ihn für Dich entgegen



Ich hab meinen Nachbarn mit Äppler gefügig gemacht, der wird das Paket bis zum Äußersten verteidigen


----------



## raschaa (10. Februar 2010)

Endlich









5226g wies da liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (10. Februar 2010)

lecker!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön !


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Februar 2010)

sehr schön, das ion gefällt mir immer besser!
viel spaß damit!


----------



## GeEk (13. Februar 2010)

Gestern Abend konnt ich dann endlich das Paket aufmachen 





Jetzt müssen noch die ganzen Teile kommen und dann gehts an den Aufbau. 
Nur bei der KeFü bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Eigentlich sollte es eine E.13 LG1+ werden aber die paßt nur mit Bastelarbeiten ans ION. Irgendwie wiederstrebt mir der Gedanke an 'nem neuen Bike was rumdremeln zu müssen... 
Alternativen sind z. Z. für mich die MRP G2 oder die Freesolo Superlight von 77desingz.

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## WODAN (13. Februar 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Gestern Abend konnt ich dann endlich das Paket aufmachen
> 
> ###
> Grüße,
> ...



 Geniale Farbe.
Warum bin ich immer nur so ein Schisser und nehme schwarz elox


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Februar 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Gestern Abend konnt ich dann endlich das Paket aufmachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal über eine Heidy Kefü nachgedacht ?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/373982

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. Februar 2010)

ja kauf eine Heidy ! Die macht ein Freund von mir und ich habe noch eine aus der Vorserie zu hause. Noch Edler geht es fast nicht. Die Qualität ist traumhaft wie bei Nicolai auch. 
Durchdacht ist das ganze im übrigen auch.

http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/index2.html


----------



## Morti (13. Februar 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Gestern Abend konnt ich dann endlich das Paket aufmachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht klasse aus, bin aufs komplettrad gespannt


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Februar 2010)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> ja kauf eine Heidy ! Die macht ein Freund von mir und ich habe noch eine aus der Vorserie zu hause. Noch Edler geht es fast nicht. Die Qualität ist traumhaft wie bei Nicolai auch.
> Durchdacht ist das ganze im übrigen auch.
> 
> http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/index2.html



Bestellungen für Heidy in DE laufen problemlos über http://www.mountainbikegarage.de/

Vor allem die spielerisch einfache Einstellbarkeit war bei meinen Dämpferbasteleien (222er Vivid am 2007er FR) ein Grund nichts mehr anderes zu wollen.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Mexicansativa (13. Februar 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Gestern Abend konnt ich dann endlich das Paket aufmachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Geile Farbkombi gefällt mir echt gut.
Binn auch auf den fertigen aufbau gespannt.
Ich fahre auf meinem ion die mrp kefü und mußte ein bisschen modifizieren geht jetzt aber super.


----------



## MaW:) (13. Februar 2010)

Könnte mal jemand ein Bild von den Anpassung der Kefüs reinstellen, ich verstehe echt nicht warum die Kefüs nicht passen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. Februar 2010)

Das wäre mal sehr hilfreich!

Meine LG1 passt zwar mit U-Scheiben, aber ich hatte schon ein paar mal das Problem, dass die Kette zwischen Reifen und Strebe vom Hinterbau gerutscht ist und leider kommt die da bei voller Fahrt nicht so leicht raus


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Februar 2010)

sch;ner rahmen!ich hatte noch nie probleme mit der e.13,hatte erst die alte lg1 und jetyt die neue,einmal einstellen und nie mehr dran gedacht,musst nur ne kleine ecke am iscg,adapter abbasteln,dann passt es prima,also nix am rahmen...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. Februar 2010)

die heidy ist aber dennoch um einiges Edler als es jede e13, mrp und konsorten je sein wird.


----------



## raschaa (14. Februar 2010)

77Designz Freesolo passt auch wunderbar und auch optisch ein leckerbissen...


----------



## Morti (14. Februar 2010)

hm, ich hätte gerne ne e13 verbaut, aber aufgrund der probleme die ich einigen foren mitbekommen habe doch nicht getan.

wenn ich jetzt lese, dass sie doch passt ärgere ich mich schon etwas......die mrp g2 passte nämlich auch nicht richtig (abstandsplatte musste gefräst werden).

die freesolo ist natürlich ziemlich geil, aber da hat mich das rote logo gestört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2010)

nix rotes logo.... es ist vollbracht, paar kleine details noch einstellen...

hab mein ziel erreicht, die sub 17kg zu knacken ->16,80kg


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (15. Februar 2010)

das ist ne ansage


----------



## softbiker (15. Februar 2010)

Also das gewicht ist echt super. Und ich bin auch für Individualität aber die Farbzusammenstellung ist ein echtes nogo.
Die gelben Demax wollen ja noch echt gefallen aber wenne wenigstens die Boxxer in schwarz genommen hättest. Aber das finde ich für die Schönheit des Rahmens echt grausig.
Sorry aber das musste ich los werden. 
Aber es kommt wohl daher dass mir weiß so gar nimma gefallen will.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Februar 2010)

sehr guites ion, nur der sattel mag mir nicht gefallen.
gewicht ist auch bombe!
was für ne feder hast du denn verbaut?
welche marke und welche härte?


----------



## tadea nuts (15. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt es richtig gut. Die weiße Boxxer passt perfekt und auch die gelben Laufräder haben etwas.


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Februar 2010)

sehr schön raggnarrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2010)

danke fürs feedback...
weisse boxxer war schon vorhanden, war vorher in einem weissen rahmen  allerdings finde ich es nit soooo schlimm, auch wenn ich denke schwarz wär vllt. passender. der sattel will mir optisch auch nicht so recht passen, aber ich bin schon halbe strecke zu 50 und muss an meine hämorrhoiden denken 

feder ist ne RCS 450 aus der zeit als die noch für romic mit 1.5zoll inen durchmesser gefertigt haben, leider haben sie die produktion eingestellt...


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Februar 2010)

schönes teil...aber muddy mary und die gelben deemax...nee!trotzdem viel spass damit


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. Februar 2010)

mir gefaellts, schlichter rahmen und der lrs bringt ein wenig farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (16. Februar 2010)

mit anderem sattel sehr geil


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2010)

ewoq schrieb:


> mit anderem sattel sehr geil



vorschläge (max. 200g)?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

grausige bilder... u. das bei/von einem forums mod.


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2010)

jaja schande über mich aber draussen ists sooooo eklig, da liegt 1/2 meter schnee...

gelobe besserung


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

raschaa schrieb:


> vorschläge (max. 200g)?



NC 17, habsch auch


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

raschaa schrieb:


> jaja schande über mich aber draussen ists sooooo eklig, da liegt 1/2 meter schnee...
> 
> gelobe besserung



 

wir haben 20cm schnee,- u. ich hab gestern sowas hinbekommen .
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/575668


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2010)

hast ja recht... schon gelöscht  aber bei mir aufm land gibts nirgends nen schnee freies fleckchen, meine nachbarn fahren den pulverkram schon mit der schubkarre vom hof 

bessere folgen oder vllt. kommst du vorbei und machst mir pics 
dann können wir drüber schnacken ob die boxxer mit ner chromat beschichtung vllt. besser zum raw rahmen passt?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

raschaa schrieb:


> hast ja recht... schon gelöscht  aber bei mir aufm land gibts nirgends nen schnee freies fleckchen, meine nachbarn fahren den pulverkram schon mit der schubkarre vom hof
> 
> bessere folgen oder vllt. kommst du vorbei und machst mir pics
> dann können wir drüber schnacken ob die boxxer mit ner chromat beschichtung vllt. besser zum raw rahmen passt?



das löschen war nicht nötig.

aber "die Premiere" des neunen bikes,- stelle ich mir etwas anders vor. 


im pulverthread hat ein user seinen chromat (seidenmatt) rahmen mit einer shiver RAW gepostet,- sieht umwerfend aus.


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2010)

habs nochma probiert...


----------



## MaW:) (16. Februar 2010)

Schönes Bike raschaa


----------



## softbiker (16. Februar 2010)

liegt wohl am foto. Also dat weiß schaut doch nicht gar so schlimm aus.
Mit nem schwarzen Lenker würds bestimmt noch besser aussehen. Den Sunline V1 hab ich auch grad runtergeschmissen. Die Geo hat mir nicht so gefallen und die Farbe hat auch irgendwie nicht zum Rest gepasst. Überhaupt finde ich das dieses Titanfarbene zu gar nix passt. 
Aber der LRS ist echt Bombe. Um den bin ich dir neidig. Wenn er nur nicht so schei55e teuer wär.


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2010)

na ja ich dachte titan-grau extra love, titan feder, titan-grau lenker, titangrau reset kommt noch (war nicht lieferbar)...


----------



## ewoq (16. Februar 2010)

raschaa schrieb:


> vorschläge (max. 200g)?



normaler slr, ti-fly, irgendwas ohne so eine penisartige spitze


----------



## Bergamonster (16. Februar 2010)

Sehr geiles ION was du dir da aufgebaut hast  Vor allem das Extra Love in Titan ist absolut geil und passt perfekt 



raschaa schrieb:


> vorschläge (max. 200g)?



Ich hab den WTB Silverado SLT der wiegt 192g und kostet um die 90 Euro. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Selle Italia SLR hat der von WTB echt eine Polsterung zu bieten und ist wirklich bequem. Du kannst ja mal bei mir im Fotoalbum schauen, an meinem Ion ist der dran.


----------



## Paiza (17. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad, aber der Dämpfer


----------



## raschaa (17. Februar 2010)

Paiza schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad, aber der Dämpfer



wat is mitm dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich auch Probleme immer wenn ich mich aufs Bike setze federt der ein ich glaube ich schicke den mal ein


----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Februar 2010)

Endlich fertig







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön ! Aber jetzt sinds langsam genug IONs; es gibt ja bald mehr als Demos...


----------



## raschaa (17. Februar 2010)

naja, in anbetracht der tatsache, dass nicolai in 2 wochen ion produktion nur 16 rahmen baut glaube ich werden die schon noch ein wenig ihre exklusivität behalten (hoffe ich doch  )


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2010)

Ist doch klar. Finde den Ion ja eh einen der schönsten DH-Rahmen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## pratt (19. Februar 2010)

Mein neues Sonntagsrad.


----------



## Monolithic (19. Februar 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> Mein neues Sonntagsrad.




Kein Korb für die Brötchen dran - 5 Punkte.


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Februar 2010)

o.k.männer neues von der downhillfront

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/578231


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil ! Hammer Rahmen ! Kannst du vielleicht Photos von der vorderen und hinteren Führung der Kette machen ?


----------



## John McLeash (19. Februar 2010)

Schade an dem Rahmen finde ich das man wieder keine Kettenspannung hat wie in dem Eingelenker.

Ob das Mehrgelenkige System jetzt wirklich soviel besser ist, kA.

Aber von der Technik und Optik allergeilst.

Was wiegt denn die Gute?


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Februar 2010)

ohne dämpfer so um die 8,5 kg


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Februar 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geil ! Hammer Rahmen ! Kannst du vielleicht Photos von der vorderen und hinteren Führung der Kette machen ?



mache ich die tage


----------



## Prexl (19. Februar 2010)

meins rahmennummer  5




demnächst neu: vorbau, pedale, schaltwerk und Kefü


----------



## softbiker (19. Februar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ohne dämpfer so um die 8,5 kg



ähm ich hab euch glaub ich noch nicht die Versandadresse mitgeteilt. Moment....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ähm ich hab euch glaub ich noch nicht die Versandadresse mitgeteilt. Moment....


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Februar 2010)

Prexl schrieb:


> meins rahmennummer  5
> 
> 
> 
> ...




coole Ralf hat no.3


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Februar 2010)

Schöne Bikes hier aber mein M-Pire gefällt mir nach wie vor super.


Warum bleibt Nicolai eigendlich dem 222er Dämpfer treu und verbaut nicht die 240er ???

Die Frage hab ich mich schon oft gestellt... vielleicht hat wer die Antwort.



@ Prexl: Du wolltest das Ion doch verkaufen??


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Februar 2010)

weils super funktioniert und nicolai keinen trends folgt sondern den eigenen erfahrungen...


----------



## Norcohilde (21. Februar 2010)

Mein ION ist gerade im park winterberg zum umbauen.......freu mich schon wenn ich es endlich wieder zusammen bauen kann und hoffentlich schaffe ich es noch zur eröffnung.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Februar 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich verschieden Dämpferaufnahmen / Platten, für die vordere Aufnahme?
Mein Umlenkhebel stößt, wenn ich das Rad hochhebe, ans Sattelrohr bzw. tangiert es

Jedoch trotzdem unschön.


----------



## raschaa (21. Februar 2010)

rahmen grösse?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Februar 2010)

M


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. Februar 2010)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich verschieden Dämpferaufnahmen / Platten, für die vordere Aufnahme?
> Mein Umlenkhebel stößt, wenn ich das Rad hochhebe, ans Sattelrohr bzw. tangiert es
> 
> Jedoch trotzdem unschön.



sollte eigentlich nicht so sein.
setz doch die platten ein loch weiter nach vorn, das haste das problem nicht und der bock kommt was tiefer 

gruß rainer


----------



## raschaa (21. Februar 2010)

für s rahmen gab es wohl andere platten, aber ich würde sie einfach verschieben wie rainer schon geschrieben hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamonster (21. Februar 2010)

ist wahrscheinlich sowieso besser weil du dann einen flacheren Lenkwinkel hast, muss ja ziemlich steil sein wenn das so weit hinten ist oder?


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Februar 2010)

so freunde des bergabsports es ist fast fertig

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/580775


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2010)

Gewicht und Partlist wäre super. Und das Schaltauge könnte man noch entfernen.


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Februar 2010)

gewicht 19,7 kg, partliste später, ist noch nicht endgültig fertig, kommt noch ein anderer laufradsatz drauf


----------



## Morti (23. Februar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so freunde des bergabsports es ist fast fertig
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/580775



sehr geil, gefällt mir richtig gut 

bin mal gespannt, wie unsere jungs die gboxx-bikes aufbauen.....


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (26. Februar 2010)




----------



## Exekuhtot (26. Februar 2010)

Geil! Geil! Geil!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2010)

Word. Immer noch geil, das M-Pire !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Februar 2010)

Schön, aber mit schwarzem Hinterbau so wie meines gefällts mir besser.

Das Grau hat mich schon immer irgendwie irritiert bei diesem Rahmen.

Meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BumsbergRider (1. März 2010)

Das bike mit jeder Menge EXTRA LOVE


----------



## John McLeash (1. März 2010)

Mannomann was wiegt die Kiste?

22 kg?

Die Parts sind ja echt OldSchool, jetzt noch nen leichten Laufradsatz (Doubletrakcs braucht echt keiner), Lowrise Lenker, Steuersatz der weniger als 400 gramm wiegt (Fettset tstststs) und nen Racesattel dann geht die Mühle ab wie Rakete.
Und du kommst auch gut unter 20kg.


----------



## BumsbergRider (1. März 2010)

Ach ihr immer mit eurem Gewichtsfetischismus.... das ist kein bike für Schulmädchen, -und erst recht kein Rennrad^^ Das Gewicht gleiche ich einfach durch Kraft aus, und falls ich mal beim Worldcup mitfahren sollte, kaufe ich mir vorher noch schnell nen Satz Titanschrauben ;D 
Sorry, aber ich brauche keine Verbesserungsvorschläge von Komerzbikern =) Ich finde mein M-pire mit 21,5620922 Kg rockt auch mit dem Setup genug, schließlich kommts ja auch noch auf den Fahrer an, und was er mit dem Bike vorhat  zum Berghochfahren habe ich das Radel sicherlich nicht aufgebaut. Wer nix drauf hat, der kauft sich die teuersten Teile, schiebt das Bike am besten Roadgab im Park vorbei, und zentriert anschließend mit nem verdammt wichtigen Blick sein Laufrad.... Sone Leute mag ich am liebsten, wenn ich ehrlich bin  Ihr wisst nunmal einfach nicht worum es geht^^
Bestellt euch am besten schonmal nen Carbonrahmen, denn wenn ich euch mal wieder mit der schweren Kiste hab stehen lassen, dann seid ihr sicher noch frustrierter. Jetzt kann sich angesprochen fühlen wer will, ich sags euch wie es ist, und wollte hier niemanden angreifen^^ ...wenn sich jemand an meinem M-Pire mit soviel EXTRA LOVE vergreift, muss ich es halt verteidigen ;D

Ride on


----------



## thefaked (1. März 2010)

Es gibt auch Leute mit leichten teuren Rädern, die fahren können.
Sich über sinnvolle Vorschläge mit so einem Machogehabe lustig zu machen ist ziemlich out.


----------



## BumsbergRider (1. März 2010)

Tut mir leid... du hast wahrscheinlich recht. Angenommen ich kaufe mir jetzt eine Titanfeder, leichtere Laufräder (eigentlich brauche ich diese schweren Doubletracks gar nicht) und schmeiße das Fettset raus, gehöre ich dann auch dazu? Also darf ich dann bei euch mitspielen? Ich peile jetzt die 17Kg an, damit ich im Park bei den Leuten besser in der Gruppe aufgenommen werde =) OOOOder ich spare mein Geld, und fahre einfach nur Downhill!


----------



## MaW:) (1. März 2010)

BumsbergRider: das einzige an deinem Bike was mir nicht gefählt sind die Griffe...Die sind nur was für Anfänger die nicht wissen wo ihre Griffe anfangen und aufhörn oder bist BMXer

Lenker und Sattel, kann man sich streiten, aber jeden des seine.

Und immer diese Spinner die sagen das man bestimmte Felgen echt nicht braucht erst DW und jetzt scho DT...was morgen..ach ich wees keiner brauch z.B. ein TUNE DH LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. März 2010)

thefaked schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute mit leichten teuren Rädern, die fahren können.
> Sich über sinnvolle Vorschläge mit so einem Machogehabe lustig zu machen ist ziemlich out.



das stimmt schon......

......allerdings geht mir dieser aktuelle Gewichtstuning-Gruppenzwang auch auf die Murmeln. es gibt sowohl leute mit leichten bikes die fahren können und auch welche die nicht, und dann gibts leute mit schweren bikes die fahren können, und halt auch da welche, die nicht...

er postet einfach mal sein bike hier rein, und sofort kommt n kommentar wie: "aahhhh  22kg, voll schei55e".... was soll das??

klar sind leichte bikes was schönes, aber wenns halt nich so ist, isses halt nich so. da sollte sich keiner die freude am fahren durch verderben lassen. 

wobei der gewichts-gruppenzwang natürlich den firmen sehr gut tut...
die frage ist halt immer: was braucht man, und was will man einfach haben...


----------



## John McLeash (1. März 2010)

Naja ein gutes hat das Bike, du wirst auch nach nem Atomkrieg damit fahren können und evtl. sogar den dritten Weltkrieg damit gewinnen.

Der Rahmen ist ja ohne Frage das Beste, und auch gut mit dem Extralove aber die Parts, da gehts gar nicht ums Geld auch die Stabilität leidet nicht bei gleich teuren aber 30 % leichteren Parts.


----------



## BumsbergRider (1. März 2010)

und es gibt doch noch echte Biker im Forum =) danke Maw und Rockcity Roller, denn ihr wisst wovon ich schreibe. Und zu den Griffen muss ich sagen, die gabs halt gratis und sind noch nicht probegefahren... ich fand nur, dass das weiß gut zum Hinterbau passt =)
ach ja, den Sattel benutze ich eig nur im Schlepplift, und da habe ich es gerne Schön weich und sanft  ...von sonem Racesattel bekommen wir Kerle ja bloß wunde Bommeln. Wenn das Bike allederings nur rumsteht, wie auf dem Bild, dann sieht der Sattel kacke aus, das stimmt wohl^^ Wie auch immer, sofern IHR immer die neuesten Teile aus der Bike oder aus den zahlreichen Videos kauft (die übrigens nur deswegen produziert werden ;D riesen Geheimnis, ich weiß) , freue ich mich über die rasch fallenden Preise muhahahaha für den Fall dass eine Bombe des 3. Weltkrieges meine zarte Boxxer erwischt.


----------



## EagleEye (1. März 2010)

ich habs dir doch gesagt deine Griffe sind nicht schön


----------



## waschi82 (1. März 2010)

;-)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. März 2010)

Hey Bumsbergrider... Du bist selbst schuld an der Diskussion....

Nimm nen alten schweren Rahmen, knall rein was rumliegt und funktioniert und dann gönn dir EIN aktuelles auffälliges stylisches Teil und schon ist jeder zufrieden und keiner mault.


Mein M-Pire das Du oben siehst ist auch knapp über 20 Kilo... mit kompletter schwerer Diabolusgruppe, Sattel wiegt auch viel, keine Titanfeder, Fett Set, Gustav M Bremsanker .... als besonderes Gewichtstuning sogar noch ein paar Extraaufkleber aaaaber:

Vorne blitzt ne Boxxer WC und schon passts.  


... oder wird nun mein M-Pire auch zerfleischt???



Bei Dir würd sich übrigends ein weisses Gabelcasting mit grünen Decals gut machen... 
... und die Griffe sind nicht lange weiss, wir fahren schließlich Downhill bei jedem Wetter, oder?




Edit:

@ John: M-Pire, Helius, BMXTB   ... Dir fehlt noch ein Sunday


----------



## BumsbergRider (1. März 2010)

Hehe, der Pyro gefällt mir, und das mit den Griffen ist absolut wahr  ... das casting werde ich im sommer evtl. neu lacken. Ich werde dann einfach Boxxer WC draufschreiben, um weiteren Diskusionen vorzubeugen =) natürlich werde ich auch versuchen unter den decals keinen Lack aufzubringen, um Gewicht zu sparen ! Dann dürften keine Verbesserungsvorschläge mehr fruchten ;D

Und den Leuten mit den Titanschrauben kann ich nur sagen: Fußnägelschneiden bringt auch noch ein Gramm weniger an Masse, glaube Sam Hill schneidet sich sogar vor jedem Rennen die Haare, sonst hätte er keine chance. 

Greez ausm Harzzzzz


----------



## Condor (2. März 2010)

BumsbergRider schrieb:


> Ach ihr immer mit eurem Gewichtsfetischismus.... das ist kein bike für Schulmädchen, -und erst recht kein Rennrad^^ Das Gewicht gleiche ich einfach durch Kraft aus, und falls ich mal beim Worldcup mitfahren sollte, kaufe ich mir vorher noch schnell nen Satz Titanschrauben ;D
> Sorry, aber ich brauche keine Verbesserungsvorschläge von Komerzbikern =) Ich finde mein M-pire mit 21,5620922 Kg rockt auch mit dem Setup genug, schließlich kommts ja auch noch auf den Fahrer an, und was er mit dem Bike vorhat  zum Berghochfahren habe ich das Radel sicherlich nicht aufgebaut. Wer nix drauf hat, der kauft sich die teuersten Teile, schiebt das Bike am besten Roadgab im Park vorbei, und zentriert anschließend mit nem verdammt wichtigen Blick sein Laufrad.... Sone Leute mag ich am liebsten, wenn ich ehrlich bin  Ihr wisst nunmal einfach nicht worum es geht^^
> Bestellt euch am besten schonmal nen Carbonrahmen, denn wenn ich euch mal wieder mit der schweren Kiste hab stehen lassen, dann seid ihr sicher noch frustrierter. Jetzt kann sich angesprochen fühlen wer will, ich sags euch wie es ist, und wollte hier niemanden angreifen^^ ...wenn sich jemand an meinem M-Pire mit soviel EXTRA LOVE vergreift, muss ich es halt verteidigen ;D
> 
> Ride on


Da Du das ja mehr oder weniger direkt an John gerichtet hast, kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass Du damit definitiv den Falschen ans Bein pinkelst!

Der Jung weiß wie man Fahrrad fährt!

Aber mei, wenn Du Spass dabei hast mit einem möglichst schweren Bike rumzufahren dann ist das auch okay. Ist ja deins!


----------



## EagleEye (2. März 2010)

Ist schon lustig wie einige reagieren wenn einer mal den Magerwahn nicht mit macht


----------



## Kuwahades (2. März 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

... wer wills schon jedem recht machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (2. März 2010)

naja, es gibt aber auch noch leute, die einfach spass an der technik haben und sich gerne neue/leichtere/andere teile ans bike schrauben. das ist genauso ein gutes/schlechtes hobby wie das fahren selbst und hat nichts mit gruppenzwang oder ähnlichem zu tun.

lasst doch jeden das tun, womit er spass hat


----------



## Morti (2. März 2010)

achja, wenn wir schon dabei sind:

Titan-Feder eingebaut


----------



## Spechty (2. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengrösse. Bin mir etwas unsicher was bei 183cm Körperlänge die richte Rahmengrösse ist. Das Ion ist in der Grösse M von der Oberrohrlänge etwas kurz und so würde ich eher L bevorzugen, jedoch ist bei L der Radstand mit 1200mm relativ lang. Schränkt das die Agilität des Rahmens stark ein oder ist M doch die richtige Wahl? Das Ion soll eher im Bikepark und heimischen Strecken als beim DH-Race gefahren werden.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## John McLeash (2. März 2010)

BumsbergRider schrieb:


> Hehe, der Pyro gefällt mir, und das mit den Griffen ist absolut wahr  ... das casting werde ich im sommer evtl. neu lacken. Ich werde dann einfach Boxxer WC draufschreiben, um weiteren Diskusionen vorzubeugen =) natürlich werde ich auch versuchen unter den decals keinen Lack aufzubringen, um Gewicht zu sparen ! Dann dürften keine Verbesserungsvorschläge mehr fruchten ;D
> 
> Und den Leuten mit den Titanschrauben kann ich nur sagen: Fußnägelschneiden bringt auch noch ein Gramm weniger an Masse, glaube Sam Hill schneidet sich sogar vor jedem Rennen die Haare, sonst hätte er keine chance.
> 
> Greez ausm Harzzzzz



Mann da ist aber jemand angepisst über ein bisschen Kritik...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. März 2010)

Ich hab auch Geld investiert und Gewichtstuning betrieben vor einigen Monaten um meinen Downhiller leicht zu bekommen...

Rausgekommen is ein Iron.... Su.... WC.  Ich schreib das mal im Nicolaiforum nicht aus 


Ich weis nicht ob es nur am Gewicht liegt, aber um nicht übers Ziel hinauszuschießen muss ich damit bremsen, beim M-Pire reintreten.

... bin trotzdem Nicolaifan 


Edit:

.... und würde sehr gern mal ein Ion fahren !!!


----------



## raschaa (2. März 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> schnipp
> ... bin trotzdem Nicolaifan
> 
> 
> ...



hey pyro,

falls wir uns mal begegnen darfst mein 16,5kg Ion fahren, dann kriegts vllt. mal von nem "richtigen" fahrer die sporen


----------



## John McLeash (2. März 2010)

Spechty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengrösse. Bin mir etwas unsicher was bei 183cm Körperlänge die richte Rahmengrösse ist. Das Ion ist in der Grösse M von der Oberrohrlänge etwas kurz und so würde ich eher L bevorzugen, jedoch ist bei L der Radstand mit 1200mm relativ lang. Schränkt das die Agilität des Rahmens stark ein oder ist M doch die richtige Wahl? Das Ion soll eher im Bikepark und heimischen Strecken als beim DH-Race gefahren werden.
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.



Ist sehr schwer zu sagen.
Das Demo ist ja auch ein langes Bike und dennoch ist es nicht behäbig, aber es ist natürlich auch kein 1100mm Flitzer.

Hängt sehr von den Vorlieben ab, aber da DH Fahren ja immer schneller wird auch in Deutschland würde ich eher einen längeren Radstand bevorzugen aber für um die 180cm würde ich persönlich einen Radstand um die 1180mm bevorzugen.


----------



## BumsbergRider (2. März 2010)

Aber John.... ich bin doch nicht angepisst, ich lache einfach über diejenigen, die vor lauter Kaufsucht und Tuningwahn das Wichtigste vergessen. Klar seid ihr mit euren leichten Karren die coolsten im Park, und auf jeden Fall auch die schnellsten... -daran Zweifle ich ja nichtmal, nur verschont mich bitte damit. Solange mein Bike fährt, werde ich mir keine neuen Teile anbauen, und wenn ich mal der Meinung bin, dass die Parts zu schwer sind, dann werde ich sie auch ohne eure Hilfe austauschen ;D Macht einfach das, was ihr für richtig haltet, und fachsimpelt euch untereinander die Hucke voll. 

Es gab eine Zeit in der die Bikes alle so schwer wie meins waren, und trotzdem waren alle damit zufrieden. Ihr stillt lediglich den Geldhunger derer, die an euch verdienen. Und wenn ihr mit den leichten Bikes schneller seid, weniger Kraft benötigt und besser posen könnt habt ihr das, was ICH nicht nötig habe. Ich bin zufrieden. Den Status werdet ihr so schnell nicht erreichen.


----------



## raschaa (2. März 2010)

... aber das "abdrücken" kannste dir nicht verkneifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (2. März 2010)

Also wenn ich in Physik aufgepasst hab dann gehts doch so,
je schwerer desto schneller gehts bergab 
Ich nenn das Gravitationstheorie

Ich muss sagen ich gehöre leider nicht zu dieser Fraktion, weil ich finde titan macht sich farblich extrem geil an meinem Bike, auch wenn ich immer hinterherfahre.

Ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich dafür jetz nicht. Ah coole Diskusion, so jetz bin ich auch mein senf losgeworden

schönen abend ihr schweisspornojünger


----------



## dumabrain (2. März 2010)

beide Seiten haben hier auf eine gewisse weise recht. Man kann die Diskussion jedoch anders führen...

Vorallem ist es nichts neues. Als die ersten Scheibenbremsen an einem Mountainbike gefahren wurden wurde auch gemault, dass das unnötig ist. Wie sah es da mit Fullys aus? 

Die Technik geht voran. Man muss ja nicht alles mitmachen, aber wenn bei mir was defekt ist, dann kommt ein neues Teil dran, das hat häufig den Vorteil, dass es leichter ist. 

Bikefilme werden gemacht, weil ich sie mir gerne ansehe  

@Spechty: Ich bin auch 1,83m groß und fahre das Ion in M. gefällt mir sehr gut. Auf unseren Hometrails machen die Kurven gleich viel mehr Spaß  

Es kommt drauf an, wie viel Laufruhe du haben möchtest. Fahren, kann man beide Größen.


----------



## Bergamonster (2. März 2010)

Wo wir gerade beim Gewicht sind, endlich hab ich diese f**ck e*Thirteen dranbekommen, vielen Dank noch an xMartinx und Der Graf, alleine wär ich kläglich gescheitert^^


----------



## ewoq (2. März 2010)

sehr schönes rad


----------



## dumabrain (2. März 2010)

jop, echt schickes Rad! 

Erst jetzt fällt mir auf, dass das Blech am Sattelrohr fehlt. Schön schlank so... Auch wenn es grade die Details waren, die ich so liebe an Nicolai


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2010)

Sehr schön, das blaue !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. März 2010)

raschaa schrieb:


> hey pyro,
> 
> falls wir uns mal begegnen darfst mein 16,5kg Ion fahren,



Oh, danke! Dieses Angebot nehme ich sehr gern an und hoffe das ist Rahmengröße M oder L.




raschaa schrieb:


> dann kriegts vllt. mal von nem "richtigen" fahrer die sporen



Sorry, da bin ich zu alt dafür. Mein Hirn macht mich immer mehr zum langsamfahrer und die Arbeit macht mich zum wenigfahrer.


----------



## GeEk (3. März 2010)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Gewicht sind, endlich hab ich diese f**ck e*Thirteen dranbekommen, vielen Dank noch an xMartinx und Der Graf, alleine wär ich kläglich gescheitert^^



Verräts du noch wie du das gemacht hast?? 
Wegfräsen/feilen an der Adapterplatte oder gibts da noch 'ne Möglichkeit mit Unterlegscheiben das hin zu bekommen????
Hab gestern Abend auch rumprobiert und sehe z.Z. keinen andere Möglichkeit als das "bearbeiten" der Adapterplatte...
Danke und Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## raschaa (3. März 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Oh, danke! Dieses Angebot nehme ich sehr gern an und hoffe das ist Rahmengröße M oder L.
> 
> Sorry, da bin ich zu alt dafür. Mein Hirn macht mich immer mehr zum langsamfahrer und die Arbeit macht mich zum wenigfahrer.



Ist ein L  (allerdings vorderradbremse rechts...)
eeey, ich bin der alte und vielarbeiter


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2010)

Ein schönes Ion auf traildevils.ch : http://www.traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=4376


----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2010)

wasn hier los?
schönes blaues!!!
mein ion wiegt irgendwas bei 18,5 oder so,ohne schwere teile...mitn 2kilo leichteren wäre ich genauso langsam wie jetzt...jeder wie er mag und gut,lasst andere tolle leichte reifen fahren oder sonst was...hauptsache spass oder?


----------



## Bergamonster (3. März 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Verräts du noch wie du das gemacht hast??
> Wegfräsen/feilen an der Adapterplatte oder gibts da noch 'ne Möglichkeit mit Unterlegscheiben das hin zu bekommen????
> Hab gestern Abend auch rumprobiert und sehe z.Z. keinen andere Möglichkeit als das "bearbeiten" der Adapterplatte...
> Danke und Grüße,
> ...



danke für die komplimente an mein ION 
mit der kefü hab ich mit meinem Kumpel ewig rumgemacht, am bash was abgefeilt und sonstwas alles aber entweder die ketteblattschrauben ham innen an der kefü gestreift oder des kettenblatt war völlig an der falschen stelle... der martin hat gemeint wenn man das untere loch an der adapterplatte wegfräst passt es aber ich hab mir das mal logisch veranschaulicht und war der meinung dass es bei mir (holzfeller oct) nicht so ganz hinhauen würde... naja im endeffekt hab ichs jetzt mit dem innenlager adapter festgemacht das ging eigentlich ohne probleme. den einfach draufstecken dass die dicke seite nach innen zeigt, kettenblatt auf die innenseite der kurbel und schon passt es ohne irgendwelche u-scheiben oder rumgefräse. mal kucken wie es hält, wenns mir jetzt alle 2 wochen mein innenlager aufdreht weil ich wo hängen bleibt fräs ich vielleicht noch mal dran rum aber ich denk bis zum nächsten winter hab ich die nase voll von dem teil^^


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. März 2010)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ist ein L  (allerdings vorderradbremse rechts...)
> eeey, ich bin der alte und vielarbeiter




Du dann schnall ich mir nen MP3 Player mit Motorgeräusch um und bin dann bremsmäßig umgeeicht. Wenn ich dann mit dem rechten Fuß aushau... hmmm 

Du kannst mir ja mal per PN Dein Alter + Arbeitszeit mitteilen dann können wir vergleichen wer die Spitze anführt.

Rahmengröße L passt.


----------



## Der_Graf (8. März 2010)

Also bevor der Bergamonster sein altes Rad noch nich verkauft hat, bleibt er vorerst eh nirgends hängen, sag ich mal so...   
sorry, Insider.

Aber ansonsten schönes Ions hier. Das Traildevils is auch sehr geil, aber bisschen krass die Farbkombi.
Ich hab vor paar Tagen auch schon überlegt wie an nem Ion mit Bergamonsters blau der rote CB Opium Laufradsatz aussehen würde (is dochn DH LRS, oder?)
Aber würde wohl nichso klargehn.


PS: Mit nicht geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit bin ich hier ab nächsten Samstag auch offizielles Mitglied im ION Fred....hehehe 
aber pssst..


----------



## Pure_Power (8. März 2010)

Noch im Aufbau...


----------



## MaW:) (8. März 2010)

Noch im Aufbau...is doch alless dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (9. März 2010)

Und hier mein Bike, Rahmen frisch vom -N-, nach Reparatur(die eigentlich keine warn).
Da die Risse nach abeloxiern wech warn.
Dazu noch neuer Vorbau und Lenker.



Und noch ein Bild von der neuen Dämpferhalterung Spezial s mit verstärkten Schweißnähten.




Und hier noch mal ein Großes DANKE an NICOLAI für den kostenlosen Service


----------



## WODAN (9. März 2010)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Und hier mein Bike, Rahmen frisch vom -N-, nach Reparatur(die eigentlich keine warn).
> Da die Risse nach abeloxiern wech warn.
> Dazu noch neuer Vorbau und Lenker.
> 
> ...



Sehr edel! Gefällt! 
Der Dämpfer sieht so lang aus, ist doch aber ein 222mm oder?


----------



## MaW:) (9. März 2010)

Danke

Jap is ein 222er Dämpfer, das kommt dir bestimmt nur so vor da ich ein Grösse s Rahmen habe und da eben der Dämpfer mehr in Gusset rein kommt


----------



## softbiker (9. März 2010)

Hey MAW das Ding ist einfach traumhaft. Wenn da jetz noch Manitou Dorado drann wär dann wüsste ich wo ich morgen klauen gehen muss. 
Einfach Wahnsinn.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. März 2010)

Ich finde drei Dinge an dem Ion nicht perfekt:

1. Der Spritzschutz am Unterrohr.
2. Der Lenker.
3. unterschiedlich farbige Bremshebel


Aber erzähl mal was zur Reperatur... ich dachte abeloxieren geht nicht??? Einmal eloxiert, immer eloxiert bzw. drüberlackiern war bisher mein Kenntnisstand....


----------



## Kuwahades (10. März 2010)

wer wird denn so kleinlich sein?
ich freu mich für den Besitzer 
und der Unterrohrschutz hat wahrscheinlich auch seine Berechtigung

wenns was zu meckern gäbe dann nur die weissen Kabelbinder


----------



## raschaa (10. März 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Aber erzähl mal was zur Reperatur... ich dachte abeloxieren geht nicht??? Einmal eloxiert, immer eloxiert bzw. drüberlackiern war bisher mein Kenntnisstand....



hi pyro!

abeloxieren geht, teile werden abgebeizt und ggfs. neu eloxiert. allerdings geht je nach fall bis zu 0.1mm materialstärke dabei flöten. wie man das nur partiell machen will ist mir allerdings ein rätsel....


----------



## softbiker (10. März 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich finde drei Dinge an dem Ion nicht perfekt:
> 
> 1. Der Spritzschutz am Unterrohr.
> 2. Der Lenker.
> ...



Also die unterschiedlich farbigen Bremshebel brauch er wahrscheinlich damit er in der Hektik nicht am falschen Hebel zieht 

Was gibts an dem Answer-Taper auszusetzen?

Spritzschutz kann manchmal ganz nützlich sein. Die Mädls verlangen ihn schließlich auch des öfteren

Pyro du bist wahrscheinlich nicht nur Offroad sondern auch noch Design-Fetischist. 
Wenn die Mühle richtig eingesaut ist sieht man die farblichen Akzente eh nur noch halb.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. März 2010)

schönes ion,aber der reifen hinten,schutzblech und kefü gehen gar nicht finde ich,und das riesen kettenblatt ist wohl auch zu viel des guten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (10. März 2010)

man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass das hier nicht der Pornothread ist !


----------



## MaW:) (10. März 2010)

Über was ihr euch immer beschwert

Das Schutzblech bleibt, weil das bringt es voll!!
Kabelbinder weiß, habe ja noch Schwarzen
Bremsgriffe unterschiedliche Farben, scheiß drauf.
Kefü...Reich voll aus und werde kein vermögen in so ein Teil schmeisen.
KB... ma sehn wird ggf.noch gegen ein 40er getausch und dann komm
 eine ultra billige(wirklich) e.13 dran und das nur wegen der unteren rolle.

Und was zu Hölle is gegen den Lenker zu sagen... ok wollte ja auch erst nich so ein Ding, flach und breit, aber dann war hier im Forum der eine Beitrag mit den Lenkerbreiten" Wie breit darf´s sein??" und da habe ich mir gedacht...ok könma ja mal ausprobiern und siehe da fast kein unterschied zu meinem alten Lenker, nur das der Neue 10cm breiter und 2cm flacher is, mir Passt das so

Wegen  neu eloxieren das geht bei -N-, nur Sie bieten es nicht an da es bei den meisten dingen nicht geht!! und da hatte ich Glück.

Reperatur:
Rahmen sah so aus als währe er an der Vorderen Dämpferhalterungsaufnahme gerissen.
Nach abeloxieren waren die Risse wech, sage -N-.
Schweißnähte wurden noch mal stärker nachgeschweist.
Neu Eloxiert und neue Aufkleber drauf.
Dazu noch eine Neue vordere Dämpferhalterung Spezial s.
Noch zwo neue Schrauben für die vordere Dämpferhalterung und Halteclips.
Und das alles Kostenlos sogar der Rückversand meines 25kg Pakets
Trennungszeit rund 4wochen.


----------



## WODAN (10. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass das hier nicht der Pornothread ist !



Wo denn sonst?


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (10. März 2010)

Endlich da und fast fertig!! Kefü irgendwie passend gemacht werden....






vernünftiges Bild kommt in den nächsten tagen....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. März 2010)

@ Raschaa: OK, wusste ich noch nicht. Partiell abeloxieren und erneut eloxieren könnte schon klappen, das Ergebnis wird allerdings schlecht sein -> unterschiedlich farbig!

@ Softi: Design Fetischist nur gaaanz wenig weil ich hab ja noch Fett Set, Gustav, Diabolus verbaut und keine Titanfeder....


@ MaW: So genau hab ich gar nicht hingesehn... die weissen Kabelbinder kann man ganz einfach austauschen. Die Boxguide ist nicht die leichteste aber funktioniert - hab ich auch an zwei Bikes dran. Unterschiedliche Bremsgriffe bei gleichen Bremsen... naja.
Mädl-Schutzblech neee - bin nicht aus Zucker, schaut *zensiert* aus.
Lenker sind persönliche Vorlieben. Ich fahr schon zig Jahre 710... warum soll ich mir von der Industrie nen breiten aufdrängen lassen nur weils den jetzt gibt? Da steig ich auf meine Motocross und ich hab nen breiten...
Spass beiseite, was mir hauptsächlich nicht gefällt sind Flatbars oder 5mm Rise an nem Downhiller. 19-25mm dürfens schon gern sein aber das ist halt meine Meinung, das darfste nicht so ans Herz nehmen.


----------



## Kuwahades (11. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wo denn sonst?



hast ja recht 

wollte nur durch die Blume sagen, dass wir hier nicht bei den Läster Schwestern sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (11. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> hast ja recht
> 
> wollte nur durch die Blume sagen, dass wir hier nicht bei den Läster Schwestern sind



He da kommt der PAPA durch


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. März 2010)

hallo,

wenn mich nich alles täuscht hab ich irgendwo hier im forum ein ION in raw mit blauen decals und/ oder blauem extra love gesehn. ich finds nur leider nicht mehr. hat jemand zufällig nen link parat, oder vielleicht sieht der besitzer ja zufällig hier meine anfrage... würde mir nochmal gern n paar bilder davon angucken.
ich mein zumindest das es ein ION war, wenns ein anderes N war, auch egal. würd die kombi raw/blau nochmal gern sehn.

danke!

gruß rainer


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (12. März 2010)

@rainer
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/537732


Mein fertiges ION mit nem vernünftigen Bild!!


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2010)

Voll Porno


----------



## WODAN (12. März 2010)

Ob es aus dem Schatten seines Vorgängers raustreten kann wird sich noch zeigen...






Gegenüber des Evos bringt es schon einmal 2,5kg weniger auf die Waage. 1:0 fürs ION


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. März 2010)

Zwei sehr schöne edle Bikes!


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2010)

@Wodan,
die Bilder sind seeehhhr unscharf. Bitte geb dir Mühe, bei sooooo geilen Baiks


----------



## WODAN (12. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Wodan,
> die Bilder sind seeehhhr unscharf. Bitte geb dir Mühe, bei sooooo geilen Baiks



Sind auch mehr aus der "Hüfte" geschossen


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2010)

Das sieht man, aber total geil die Bikes


----------



## ins (13. März 2010)

Sehr schön geworden, bei dir hab ich aber auch nix anders erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (14. März 2010)

Cool, sehr elegant und clean  !
Bei mir steht jetzt auch ´n ION...vllt kommen noch Bilder im Laufe des Tages


----------



## Defender (14. März 2010)

Moin,

so jetzt ist meins auch endlich fertig. Gewicht ist aktuell, 17,15 Kg
Hier einige Bilder:






















Gruß Uwe


----------



## dangerousD (14. März 2010)

Defender schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so jetzt ist meins auch endlich fertig. Gewicht ist aktuell, 17,15 Kg
> Hier einige Bilder:
> ...



Du meinst wahrscheinlich die hier:

















Sehr schön geworden - trifft meinen Geschmack  Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## Defender (14. März 2010)

Ja, Danke. Ich habe ewig rumgefummelt aber es nicht hinbekommen, die Bilder einzustellen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2010)

@Defender: Hammer Bike ! Top 5 der Ios hier !


----------



## Mythilos (14. März 2010)

noch einer der Grün wie ich mag ..  meiner Freundin gefällt das Weiß zwar nicht, mir aber schon! cooles Teil! 

sehr geil!

Was sind das für Aufkleber am Übergang?


----------



## Defender (14. März 2010)

das sind "Eigenbauaufkleber" N-dots in grau als Digitaldruck auf Klarsichtfolie mit einer Hellgrünen Folie als Untergrund zur Abdeckung des Farbübergangs vom Pulvern. Ich bin selbständiger Werbetechniker und habe die Aufkleber selbst gemacht. Die Farben sind die Farben meiner Firma. "Eigensponsoring" quasi


----------



## Mythilos (14. März 2010)

aha! Hübsch und gut gelungen!


----------



## Der_Graf (14. März 2010)

Wow, sehr geiles ION
Im Moment bei mir:

links Bergamonsters ION, mitte mein UFO, welches bald verkauft wird und rechts mein neues ION


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. März 2010)

WOW... sehr sehr schöne Ions!

@ Defender: Hast Du ein Foto des Farbübergangs? Ist der nicht ganz so toll das du hier nen Aufkleber drübergeklebt hast??

Ich dachte immer N macht keine Farbübergänge aber da bin ich wohl nicht mehr up to date.


----------



## Defender (15. März 2010)

Moin, 

das ist kein Übergang im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern einfach wie bei den Contiböcken, eine Art unregelmäßige Abgrenzung der Farben (ohne die abzukleben), die dafür gedacht ist, dass da noch eine Banderole als Aufkleber drüber kommt. Ein Foto davon habe ich leider nicht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kuwahades (15. März 2010)

@Defender

schönes Ion 

wo hast Du denn die Gabelaufkleber her ?


----------



## Kuwahades (15. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ob es aus dem Schatten seines Vorgängers raustreten kann wird sich noch zeigen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es brechen goldene Zeiten an


----------



## GeEk (15. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


>



Schön ist es geworden!! Bei mir fehlt nur noch Lenker und Kasette und dann gibt's noch ein ION mehr in der Wetterau!!!

Bis dahin

Der GeEk


----------



## WODAN (16. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> es brechen goldene Zeiten an


 


GeEk schrieb:


> Schön ist es geworden!! Bei mir fehlt nur noch Lenker und Kasette und dann gibt's noch ein ION mehr in der Wetterau!!!
> 
> Bis dahin
> 
> Der GeEk



Dann wird es ja endlich Zeit für ein Nicolai Treffen in der Wetterau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2010)

... ich habe einen Clubraum in meinem Häuschen eingeplant


----------



## WODAN (16. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... ich habe einen Clubraum in meinem Häuschen eingeplant



Den habe ich schon im Keller


----------



## xMARTINx (16. März 2010)

werden ja immer schicke ions!


----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Den habe ich schon im Keller



bin schon wieder nur der Nachmacher


----------



## Pig-Mint (16. März 2010)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> Wow, sehr geiles ION
> Im Moment bei mir:
> 
> links Bergamonsters ION, mitte mein UFO, welches bald verkauft wird und rechts mein neues ION



Hallo,

verrätst Du mir von dem rechten blauen die Farbkombo ?


----------



## Der_Graf (16. März 2010)

Hi, das ist das Teamblau (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nich!)
Zusammen mit Verkehrsweiß. Umlenkhebel sind rot eloxiert 
Das linke ist genau die gleiche Farbe, allerdings frisch gepulvert. Rechts is schon gebraucht.


----------



## nationrider (16. März 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


>



@uwe: bei allem arbeitsstress, ne partlist ist hier unumgänglich


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. März 2010)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verrätst Du mir von dem rechten blauen die Farbkombo ?



Das ist die Teamlackierung.

Skyblue bzw. Himmelblau


----------



## Team Nicolai (17. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ob es aus dem Schatten seines Vorgängers raustreten kann wird sich noch zeigen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meine fresse ist das evo geil, wenn blos der andere bock nicht die sicht versperren würde


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> meine fresse ist das evo geil, wenn blos der andere bock nicht die sicht versperren würde


Das mußte ja von Dir kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (17. März 2010)

was ist kommste zum tag der offenen tür ?


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2010)

Täääärööööööö........


----------



## CaLgOn (18. März 2010)

Uhhh ich will auch!


----------



## tadea nuts (18. März 2010)

Sehr schön! Mit Hammerschmidt ungeahnte Möglichkeiten!


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2010)

Dämpfer kommt morgen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. März 2010)

Wow, echter Hammer. Lenkwinkel dürfte mit richtigem Dämpfer auch etwas steiler werden ;-)


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2010)

Se nägschd one


----------



## softbiker (18. März 2010)

Also isch säh scho des orange will isch nimma desch häd ja jetz jeda.
Näschte einfall wär hellgrün-elox

Sach isch da eins zufällig vom Roland oder gammel sein ufo immer noch bei dir im laden rumm?


----------



## c_w (18. März 2010)

Du lässt auch keine Zeit verstreichen, was den Aufbau angeht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (18. März 2010)

Des orangene is ja voll pornicios. So eins hätt ich auch gern


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Sach isch da eins zufällig vom Roland oder gammel sein ufo immer noch bei dir im laden rumm?



Nä, des hoda schun wieda g´hold, wieso frogschd?





c_w schrieb:


> Du lässt auch keine Zeit verstreichen, was den Aufbau angeht, oder?



Time is Geld 





Simbl schrieb:


> Des orangene is ja voll pornicios. So eins hätt ich auch gern



isch a


----------



## tadea nuts (18. März 2010)

Ich habe ja vermutet, dass wegen der Hammerschmidt `ne Totem oder andere SC reinkommt. Aber gerade bei dem schwarz weißen kommt die Farbkombi mit der Boxxer extrem gut!


----------



## waschi82 (18. März 2010)

LEGGGGAAAA!!!!! beide....


----------



## Kuwahades (19. März 2010)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Ich habe ja vermutet, dass wegen der Hammerschmidt `ne Totem oder andere SC reinkommt. Aber gerade bei dem schwarz weißen kommt die Farbkombi mit der Boxxer extrem gut!



Denke mal dass die Hammerschmidt gegenüber ner anständigen Kettenführung und Kurbel auch schon fast nen finanziellen Vorteil hat.
Wie siehts denn in Betrieb aus ?


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Se nägschd one



cooles moped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (19. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Denke mal dass die Hammerschmidt gegenüber ner anständigen Kettenführung und Kurbel auch schon fast nen finanziellen Vorteil hat.
> Wie siehts denn in Betrieb aus ?



Wenn nur das Gewicht auch stimmen würde


----------



## Kuwahades (19. März 2010)

tiefer Schwerpunkt und viel Bodenfreiheit, ist doch optimal


----------



## WODAN (19. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> tiefer Schwerpunkt und viel Bodenfreiheit, ist doch optimal



Dafür gibt es von Nicolai bessere Denkansätze


----------



## Kuwahades (19. März 2010)

wo wir wieder beim Gewichtsthema wären 

Mit Hammerschmidt hat mans zum nachrüsten


----------



## pratt (19. März 2010)

Ich bin mit der Kombination HS-ION sehr zufrieden:
- dat Ding lässt sich auch noch gut bergauf fahren
- viel Bodenfreiheit
- schnelle Gangwechsel in jeder Lebenslage
- gerade Kettenlinie
- keine abgefallene Kette

Ich ärgere mich nur, dass ich an meinem AM keine HS-Aufnahme hab anschweißen lassen.


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2010)

Es darf gesabbert werden 





Zum Thema Gewicht, das Orangene wiegt 18,6Kg und das schwarze 18,4Kg.
Geht nach meiner Meinung vollkommen klar, da auf Leichtbau nicht geachtet wurde.


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. März 2010)

Gewichte sind super, ist das am schwarzen eine WC und am orangenen eine Race? Bis auf den roten Sattelspanner am orangenen find ich beide extrem gelungen!


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2010)

ne is ne Team und ne Race


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2010)

Der Sattel am orangenen ist grausam, sonst sind beide gut.


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2010)

Mir gefällt der Sattel auch nicht, ist aber nicht mein Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (19. März 2010)

die sollten die sattelklemme tauschen.....


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ne is ne Team und ne Race



falsch sind beides Team.


----------



## More...wood (19. März 2010)

Oh man dieses Orange.... einfach nur Porno!!!


----------



## Simbl (19. März 2010)

Der Sattel ist mein


----------



## Rockcity Roller (19. März 2010)

das orangene hätte soo schön werden können... aber geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> das orangene hätte soo schön werden können... aber geschmäcker sind verschieden.



Was hättest du anderst gemacht?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2010)

Hmmh...der Lenkwinkelsieht krass aus

G.


----------



## michar (20. März 2010)

das schwarz weisse kann einiges...allerdings bringt mich die ion st flut immer mehr von dem gedanken ab mir selbst eins zu kaufen! is ja schon das deutsche demo unter den rahmenkits...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was hättest du anderst gemacht?



ich hätte die druckstreben auch in orange elox genommen, wenn man schonmal dabei ist. die farbe ist einfach ZU gut um sie einem schwarz elox irgendwo zu überlassen 
ansonsten wie schon gesagt, der sattel grausam und über hammerschmidt an nem DHler kann man sich streiten. das rad sieht ein bischen nach mauerblümchen aus obwohl es ein mega flash hätte sein können - aber halt geschmackssache! jedem das seine.

hauptsache ION


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (20. März 2010)

Hier sind wieda mal die geilsten Bikes des Forums


----------



## Simbl (20. März 2010)

Die Hammerschmidt brauch ich, muß den Berg erstmal hochkommen bevors abwärts geht


----------



## WODAN (20. März 2010)

Ich finde Hammerschmidt auch genial.
Früher hatte ich an meinem Lambda eine Rohloff verbaut um die Berge hochzukommen


----------



## nosh (20. März 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Die Hammerschmidt brauch ich, muß den Berg erstmal hochkommen bevors abwärts geht




ich fahr vorne nen 38zähne kb und hinten ne 12-27 rr kasette, da kommste auch jeden normalen berg mit hoch, das ion ist ja zum glück sehr antriebsneutral, und wenn es dann doch mal was steiler wird zähne zusammen beissen und oben dann freuen das mans geschafft hat...


echt viele schön aufgebaute ions hier!

hab nix gegen hammerschmid am dh bike, hatte selbst mal kurz mit dem gedanken gespielt, war mir dann aber zu schwer, und so gehts ja auch wunderbar weil das ion einfach so geil nach vorne geht...


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. März 2010)

so das vulkatech/Bike Bauer racing team ist fast komplett 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/598979


----------



## Pig-Mint (21. März 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob es sich um RAL-Farben handelt, die Nicolai im Programm hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (21. März 2010)

Ja

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Dropdead (21. März 2010)

Hm, hoffe ich bin hier nicht fehl am Platz: 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein ION zuzulegen, allerdings bin ich von der Geo und einigen Kleinigkeiten nicht 100% überzeugt. Meine "Meckerei" bezieht sich vor allem auf Tretlagerhöhe (dürfte gern < 36 sein), Steuersatz (habe bisher keinen Steuersatz gefunden der die geforderte Einpresstiefe hat und dabei nicht so hoch baut, und der Reset ist mir selbst bei 1.5er Steuerrohr noch zu hoch) und zu guter Letzt noch der Lenkwinkel, der mir etwas zu steil ist.

Wie sieht es da mit euren Ions aus bzw. mit welchen Einstellungen (Federweg, Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel) fahrt ihr, oder welche Parts könnt ihr empfehlen?
Würde mich über eine konstruktive Antwort freuen...

Maik

Edit: Mit 1.5er Steuerrohr reichen 15mm, ein Problem weniger


----------



## dumabrain (21. März 2010)

Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel kannst du doch einstellen, auch wenn das eine das andere beeinflusst.
Ich fahre es schon recht tief, mit meiner 170mm Kurbel kann ich nicht überall treten.
Fahre eine Boxxer, wenn du es vorne gerne tief hast, dann wäre die Dorado noch eine Alternative.
Hinten immer mit 200mm FW. Geht gut nach vorne, bleibt agil und reicht für alles in meiner Umgebung.


----------



## Dropdead (21. März 2010)

Danke für den Kommentar!

Mit vorne tief meine ich eher ein kurzes Steuerrohr als 'ne flache Gabel. Mit der Dorado wäre der Lenkwinkel steiler als er eh schon ist. Höhe könnte ich noch mit DirectMount und flachem Lenker kompensieren. Optimal wären irgendwas zwischen 63° - 64,5° Lenkwinkel und 35-36cm Tretlager. Würde bei 182cm Größe 'nen L Rahmen nehmen, M ist mir 'ne Nummer zu quirlig und gedrungen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. März 2010)

Als Steuersatz habe ich den Acros AH-07 drin, gut und günstig und nicht allzu hoch

Mit dem Aufsetzten musste ich leider auch schon Bekannstschaft machen, mit meiner Kurbel. Das ist glaube ich der einzige Nachteil (hab schon ein paar Pedalen durch (zum Glück nur die), am besten gleich ne 165er Kurbel kaufen


----------



## raschaa (22. März 2010)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Hm, hoffe ich bin hier nicht fehl am Platz:
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein ION zuzulegen, allerdings bin ich von der Geo und einigen Kleinigkeiten nicht 100% überzeugt. Meine "Meckerei" bezieht sich vor allem auf Tretlagerhöhe (dürfte gern < 36 sein), Steuersatz (habe bisher keinen Steuersatz gefunden der die geforderte Einpresstiefe hat und dabei nicht so hoch baut, und der Reset ist mir selbst bei 1.5er Steuerrohr noch zu hoch) und zu guter Letzt noch der Lenkwinkel, der mir etwas zu steil ist.
> 
> ...



Bist du mal eins gefahren?
ich finde die geo absolut gelungen... (fahre L bei 189cm) bisher nicht mit den lenkwinkel/tretlagerhöhe experimentiert
das steuerrohr kannst du dir auch kürzer machen lassen bis runter auf 114mm.
die einpresstiefe oben ist sekundär, hauptsache unten ists tief...


----------



## xMARTINx (22. März 2010)

hammerschmidt am downhiller macht keinen sinn meiner meinung nach,die geo,der rollwiederstand,die energie die in der federung verloren geht,das gewicht...selbst mit hammerschmidt ne qual,aber jeder wie er mag,anson sten sehr geile räder!


----------



## GeEk (22. März 2010)

raschaa schrieb:


> das steuerrohr kannst du dir auch kürzer machen lassen bis runter auf 114mm.




Die aktuellen ION's werden serienmäßig mit 114mm Steuerrohr ausgeliefert. So kannst du dann auch die flache Gabelbrüke der Boxxer verwenden.

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## Dropdead (22. März 2010)

@raschaa: habe bisher nur auf einem M draufgesessen und das war mir def. zu kurz. Mit 1.5er Steuerrohr und den Einstellmöglichkeiten die man hat komme ich aber auf meine favorisierte Geo...

@GeEk: Standard sind 125mm, aber ja, kürzen geht. Ich hab soeben mit Nicolai telefoniert und mir mal ein paar Infos eingeholt...somit steht meine Entscheidung so gut wie fest 

Werde das Projekt aber erst im Winter in Angriff nehmen, bis dahin habe ich mich vielleicht auch für 'ne Farbe entschieden...


----------



## Kuwahades (22. März 2010)

bronce eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (22. März 2010)

Oder Grün, Orange, Blau, Silber....


----------



## GeEk (22. März 2010)

Dropdead schrieb:


> @GeEk: Standard sind 125mm



Nö, 
bei den Geodaten auf der HP steht zwar noch 125mm, aber die neuen werden mit 114mm ausgeliefert. Meins ist im Februar gefertig worden und hatt 114mm ohne Sonderbestellung oder Aufpreis.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. März 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Die aktuellen ION's werden serienmäßig mit 114mm Steuerrohr ausgeliefert. So kannst du dann auch die flache Gabelbrüke der Boxxer verwenden.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> der GeEk


das wäre ja schön, wenn das der realität entspräche. leider war bei den letzten gelieferten ions bei uns das nie der fall. immer einige MM zu viel. wir haben alle nachträglich mit der fräse rangemusst.


----------



## WODAN (22. März 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Nö,
> bei den Geodaten auf der HP steht zwar noch 125mm, aber die neuen werden mit 114mm ausgeliefert. Meins ist im Februar gefertig worden und hatt 114mm ohne Sonderbestellung oder Aufpreis.



Kann ich nur bestätigen! 114mm serienmäßig!
Auslieferung KW10


----------



## Dropdead (26. März 2010)

Hm, kann man die Umlenkhebel und den Dämpferschlitten auch in weiß bekommen? Extra Love Parts sind ja alle eloxiert und weiß geht ja nicht als Eloxal...!?


----------



## Fattire (26. März 2010)

einfach Pulvern oder Lackieren ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2010)

@trickn0l0gy: wann kommt denn das G-Boxx2 Ion ? Bin echt gespannt drauf.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. März 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @trickn0l0gy: wann kommt denn das G-Boxx2 Ion ? Bin echt gespannt drauf.


es ist gestern angekommen... am WE wird es (zum Teil) aufgebaut. ich hab zwar alles was man braucht noch vom demo, aber viele teile sollen durch was neues passenderes ersetzt werden. ich warte z.b. grad noch auf ti/mg pedale, i-fly sattelkombo, raceface-lenker/vorbau. morgen gibts ein 150er HR mit tune MK und ex721er. gabel ist eine schwarze boxxer WC. Vr ist ein easton havoc aus dem system LRS, bremsen gustl.


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2010)

Schaut doch schon gut aus. Der Aufbau klingt auch sehr gut. Ist das dunkelblau oder schwarz ?
Kannst du den Rahmen mal wiegen ? Würde mich im Vergleich zu meinem Ex-Gboxx2-Pudel interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. März 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schaut doch schon gut aus. Der Aufbau klingt auch sehr gut. Ist das dunkelblau oder schwarz ?
> Kannst du den Rahmen mal wiegen ? Würde mich im Vergleich zu meinem Ex-Gboxx2-Pudel interessieren.


Hast Du Deinen Bildschirm mal korrekt eingestellt?  Das ist schwarz. Gewicht messe ich erst am Sonntag. Vorher steht zuviel anderes auf dem Plan.


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2010)

Schwarz ! Umso besser ! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau !


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2010)

Pohhh....geil  
Bin schon aufs fertige gespannt und besonders auf das was du nach der ersten Ausfahrt so erzähst


----------



## waschi82 (26. März 2010)

gute substanz ;-)


----------



## nationrider (27. März 2010)

sehr schönes g-boxx ion! 
frage: sind die druckstreben in elox?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. März 2010)

ja die druckstreben sind rot elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeEk (27. März 2010)

So, hat etwas gedauert bis ich allle Teile beieinander hatte aber jetzt is es fettisch:

Mein neues ION ST









Muß noch 'nen paar Kleinigkeiten einstellen und morgen gehts ab in den Wald damit!!

Grüße aus der (Sau)wetterau,

der GeEk


----------



## WODAN (27. März 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> So, hat etwas gedauert bis ich allle Teile beieinander hatte aber jetzt is es fettisch:
> 
> Mein neues ION ST
> 
> ...



Einfach nur schön! 
So, keine Zeit mehr, will mit meinem ION in den Wald


----------



## c_w (27. März 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ja die druckstreben sind rot elox



Stell mal deine Kamera ein, der Hinterbau sieht ja fast orange aus und das Steuerrohr schimmert bläulich ;-)
Aber netter Rahmen und auch in schwarz-Jägermeisterorange wär's ne super Farbkombi!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> das wäre ja schön, wenn das der realität entspräche. leider war bei den letzten gelieferten ions bei uns das nie der fall. immer einige MM zu viel. wir haben alle nachträglich mit der fräse rangemusst.



Hä? So ein Käse. Alle (außer Ragnar) hatten die kurze Version des Steuerrohrs. Damit hat die Gabelmontage (mit bereits bei Nicolai eingebauten Reset Steuersätzen) ohne Probleme geklappt. 

Ich freu mich schon auf meins 
EXTRA:


Prost!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2010)

Das gelb-weiße sieht übrigens auch sehr sportlich aus!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. März 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hä? So ein Käse. Alle (außer Ragnar) hatten die kurze Version des Steuerrohrs. Damit hat die Gabelmontage (mit bereits bei Nicolai eingebauten Reset Steuersätzen) ohne Probleme geklappt.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf meins
> EXTRA:
> ...


 lass uns das doch mal besprechen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. März 2010)

Das mit der G-Boxx wird ein heisses Gefährt.... und das gelb-weisse ist mal ne ganz andere gewagte Farbkombi.


----------



## Kuwahades (29. März 2010)

Gud`n,
möchte jemand eine 450 x 2,75 er Vivid Feder haben und mir im tausch eine härtere anbieten ?

Gruß


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. März 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Das mit der G-Boxx wird ein heisses Gefährt.... und das gelb-weisse ist mal ne ganz andere gewagte Farbkombi.


ich denke halt nur, dass ich evtl. nicolai hätte bitten sollen die druckstrebe vorm eloxieren noch zu polieren. denn so ist die sehr rauh und dadurch wesentlich matter, als die anderen teile. war aber eigene doofheit, das hätte ich voraus sehen müssen. polieren ist halt schon aufwändiger...

was mich aber echt fuchsig macht, ist der speichenrechner von whizz wheels. der hat nämlich falsche angaben zur tune kong mk drin und dadurch habe ich jetzt ein laufrad mit 2mm falscher speichenlänge links. das merkt man aber erst ganz am ende beim spannen. 2 stunden LRS bau umsonst... alles von vorn, kein fertiges rad am sonntag... grrgrgrrgrrrrr

ein riesenlob an dieser stelle für die geduld und genauigkeit vom raschaa... geduldigster und ausdauerndster schraubergott weit und breit. achja, und die wertigkeit vom ion und speziell der gboxx2 ist echt pervers geil. die verarbeitung, die haptik - alles extrem schön gemacht.


----------



## raschaa (29. März 2010)

lobe den schrauber nicht, bevor das bike fertig ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (29. März 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ich denke halt nur, dass ich evtl. nicolai hätte bitten sollen die druckstrebe vorm eloxieren noch zu polieren. denn so ist die sehr rauh und dadurch wesentlich matter, als die anderen teile. war aber eigene doofheit, das hätte ich voraus sehen müssen. polieren ist halt schon aufwändiger...



kannste haben, allerdings wird nicht vor, sonder nach dem eloxieren von hand poliert.
den preis dazu kannste bei vinc oder mir erfahren 

zu spaet isses nicht.


----------



## marco2 (29. März 2010)

@schnubbi

Das klingt ja interessant. Wie macht man das mit der Politur? 

Dachte bislang, das man halt so das Eloxal abträgt, weil es ja superdünn ist.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. März 2010)

hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht. evtl. mach ich das dann einfach selbst? hrhrhr... druckstreben in eine wanne voller stahlkügelchen und dann 24 stunden auf die rüttelplatte....


----------



## schnubbi81 (29. März 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> @schnubbi
> 
> Das klingt ja interessant. Wie macht man das mit der Politur?
> 
> Dachte bislang, das man halt so das Eloxal abträgt, weil es ja superdünn ist.



wie genau weiss ich nicht, wird jedenfalls (oder logischer weise) in handarbeit gemacht.
hatte mit vinc damals telefoniert, da sein fmxtb auch hochglanzpoliert war und ich dachte erst, es waere klarlack drauf.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. März 2010)

das die druckstrebe einen anderen ton hat an trick seinem rad ist jetzt keine seltenheit,an meinem m-pire hatte ich recht viele eloxteile die auch teilweise heller oder dunkler waren obwohl sie alle mit einmal gemacht worden...liegt am verfahren,an der zeit des eintauchens und so weiter,schau dir diverse räder an,bei den umlenkhebeln sieht man es auch oft das die dinger alle einen etwas anderen ton haben
bin gespannt auf fertige rad


----------



## raschaa (30. März 2010)

hängt auch immer von der jeweiligen legierung ab, schattierungen wird es immer geben....


----------



## Simbl (2. April 2010)

Mein Ion ST


----------



## More...wood (2. April 2010)

@simbl:Absolut geile Farbkombi!!!!! 

Meins hat heute nen DHX 5.0 und ne goldene Schaltrolle bekommen xD


----------



## Simbl (2. April 2010)

Danke! Hauptrahmen ist orange Elox, Kettenstrebe orange elox und die Druckstrebe ist in schwarz elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (2. April 2010)

Simbl geiles Bild


----------



## raschaa (2. April 2010)

Simbl,
seeehr hübsches ion, foto ist auch ein knaller!


----------



## waschi82 (2. April 2010)

jau sehr sehr lecker!


----------



## raschaa (6. April 2010)

JO, update mit RAW Boxxer Casting, Hope integr. Krone ---> 16,5kg





Sau schwer zu fotografieren so'n RAW rahmen in der Sonne


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2010)

sähr goile Karre Raschaa


----------



## raschaa (6. April 2010)

vllt. sollte ich ein admin fragen ob die mein nick in RAWschaa ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (6. April 2010)

wow das Teil ist echt ultra 

Vor allem gefällt mir der N Kleber an der Gabel, ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, wie sich ´n Nicolai Kleber dezent an der Gabel anbringen lässt. DAS ist die Lösung


----------



## xMARTINx (6. April 2010)

schick aber die gelben felgen find ich schlimm,und den reifen auch nachdem ich ihn am we bei nem kumpel gefahren bin,aber dir muss es ja passen


----------



## raschaa (6. April 2010)

hmmm, wat will mer mache, deemax ulti sind halt gelb (und ich kann gut damit leben  )
was die reifen betrifft ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache, ich liebe sie als allround reifen, fahre wechselweise auch v/h highroller ust bzw. MM vorne und HiRoller hinten...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. April 2010)

wow raaaaa sehr geil geworden


----------



## xMARTINx (6. April 2010)

wie geht dein ion?


----------



## waschi82 (6. April 2010)

raschaas ion ist der hammer! top gerät yo!


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (7. April 2010)

Von Sonntag aus Malmedy/Belgien




Frisch geputzt


----------



## Kuwahades (9. April 2010)

Gud`n,
hat jemand eine e.13 LightGuide Kettenführung am ION montiert ?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die mit dem ION harmoniert

Gruß


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

kennt Jemand diese obere Kettenführung oder hat iegendwelche Info´s


----------



## softbiker (9. April 2010)

Dat is hundertpro selfmade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. April 2010)

Dann aber wirklich gut selfmade. 
Die Seitliche Bügel sehen nicht wirklich gefeilt oder gefräst aus, eher geschmiedet.


----------



## raschaa (9. April 2010)

vllt. zweckentfremdet? detailfoto wär nit schlecht


----------



## brokenarmsdude (9. April 2010)

das erste was mir in den sinn kam, waren verbogene schraubenschlüssel(Ringschlüssel)


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. April 2010)

mehr habe ich leider auch nicht


----------



## raschaa (9. April 2010)

hmmm, kommt mir iregndwie bekannt vor, denke wirklich zweckentfremdet, vllt. von nem MXer oder so...


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2010)

Schön ist aber anders.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. April 2010)

und was soll das ding bewirken?


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. April 2010)

weniger Antriebseinflüsse


----------



## John McLeash (10. April 2010)

Die Umlenkrolle gleicht die Kettenlängung aus die durch den Einfedervorgang beim Mpire entsteht.
Aufgrund des hohen Drehpunktes längt sich die Kette beim Mpire rund 60mm bei maximalfederweg.
Mit der Rolle geht die Längung und damit der Pedalrückschlag auf nahe null.

Habe das ganze selber in Planung aber nicht so hässlich und schwer wie auf dem Foto.

Man kann einfach am Hauplager eine Rolle fixieren auf der dann die Kette läuft, einfach eine längere Schraube nehmen und diese als Achse für die Umlenkrolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (10. April 2010)

ja das weiß ich ja,hatte auch mal eins,fand aber schon der umstieg von rocco auf vivd hat was gebracht und ehrlich geasagt hat mich der pedalrückschlag nie merklich gestört


----------



## John McLeash (10. April 2010)

Ich finds das grösste Manko beim M Pire, oder generell bei bikes mit hohem Drehpunkt ohne Rolle fett Pedalschlag und Kettenschlag.
Bei mir drückts bei heftigen Einschlägen oder schnellen Schlägen mächtig aufs Pedal.

Das ist der Hauptgrund warum viele Leute das Mpire bei sehr schneller Fahrweise als unangenehm empfinden weil man einfach enorm viel Kraft braucht um auf dem Pedal zu bleiben, bei Clickies spielt das evtl. keine so grosse Rolle.

Hab mich deswegen auch schon mal ordentlich verletzt weil ich die Füsse nicht mehr auf dem Pedal halten konnte, abgerutscht bin und mir das Pedal durch die ganze Wade gezogen habe, Pintief, also rund 5mm tief und mehrere Zentimeter lang, das ganez mal 5 Pins.

Da hab ich entschieden, entweder Rolle oder neues Bike.

Hab mir schon die kompliziertesten Dinge ausgedacht aber bin dann auf die einfache Lösung gekommen ne MRP Leitrolle zu nehmen, das Gewinde in der Hauplagerkappe aufzubohren auf M5 eine lange Schraube durchführen und diese gleichzeitig als Achse für die MRP Rolle nehmen, ein paar Unterscheiben zum einstellen der Kettenlinie und evtl anpassen meiner CustomCarbon Führung mit der Stichsäge.

Morgen ist eh kalt da geh ich das machen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (10. April 2010)

Ich-Student  bin scho seit einem Jahr auf der suche nach einem günstigen m-pire st rahmen in der größe L! Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. April 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Hab mir schon die kompliziertesten Dinge ausgedacht aber bin dann auf die einfache Lösung gekommen ne MRP Leitrolle zu nehmen, das Gewinde in der Hauplagerkappe aufzubohren auf M5 eine lange Schraube durchführen und diese gleichzeitig als Achse für die MRP Rolle nehmen, ein paar Unterscheiben zum einstellen der Kettenlinie und evtl anpassen meiner CustomCarbon Führung mit der Stichsäge.
> 
> Morgen ist eh kalt da geh ich das machen.



Hast Du das Hauptlager schon mal zerlegt ? Hat es auch eine Hohlachse wie die Helius Modelle ? Meinst Du eine 5mm Welle reicht aus ? Beim Antretten zieht schon ein ordendliches Drehmoment den dem kleinen Ding.


----------



## John McLeash (11. April 2010)

Jo ist ne Hohlachse.
Auf dem 5mm Bolzen wird kein Drehmoment übertragen, aber Biegemoment liegt an.
Ich hoffe das es ausreicht, ansonsten muss ich meine MRP Rolle ausbohren und ne eine Achse aus vollem Material durchführen, die dann nicht von einem Gewinde geschwächt ist.

Ich habe alle Teile grade vor mir liegen und denke es morgen alles passend machen zu können im Geschäft.

Gruss, Jonas


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. April 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Jo ist ne Hohlachse.
> Auf dem 5mm Bolzen wird kein Drehmoment übertragen, aber Biegemoment liegt an.
> Gruss, Jonas



 hast Recht, falsch augedrückt.
Ich hoffe mein M-Pire kommt diese Woche dann mache ich mir auch gedanken. Ich hoffe das deine Lösung funzt dann übernehme ich das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (11. April 2010)

Das mit der MRP-Rolle ist ne feine überlegung. Du könntest auch deine Kettenführung so modifizieren, dass du die Rolle nicht am Drehpunkt festmachen musst. Einfach den oberen Arm verlängern bzw ne neue Grundplatte bauen. Wäre eine saubere Lösung ohne modifikationen am Rahmen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. April 2010)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, das ist aber ein Wirklich langer Hebel der das Biegemoment aufnehmen muss. Ich glaube nicht das man das sinnvoll u. leicht zum halten bekommt.


----------



## BenTec (24. April 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Jo ist ne Hohlachse.
> Auf dem 5mm Bolzen wird kein Drehmoment übertragen, aber Biegemoment liegt an.
> Ich hoffe das es ausreicht, ansonsten muss ich meine MRP Rolle ausbohren und ne eine Achse aus vollem Material durchführen, die dann nicht von einem Gewinde geschwächt ist.
> 
> ...



Moin, 
kannst Du mal, wenn Du fertig bist mit Deinem Umbau, Fotos hier rein setzen, würde mich auch interessieren. Wäre sehr nett.
UND, wenn Du gerade mal einen Fotoapparat in den Händen hälst, kannst Du bitte auch mal die Faustklemme am HR, Antriebsseitig, fotografieren? Ich habe schon oft bei N angerufen, wie die Befestigung des HR eigentlich funktioniern soll, komme aber nicht dahinter. Bei mir kann ich nicht mit der Achse die Faustklemme gegen die Achse des HR ziehen. (??) Der Techniker bei N sagte, dass ich die Faustklemme mit der Inbusschraube leicht anziehen soll um dann die Achse/Fausklemme gegen die HR Achse zu ziehen, um so den Kraftschluss von HR und Rahmen hinzubekommen.(äh???) Vielleicht versteht das ja einer und kann mal sein HR, Antriebsseitig fotografieren um mir zu helfen....

Danke im Voraus 
Ben


----------



## John McLeash (24. April 2010)

Hi BenTec,

habe gemerkt das das Ganze so wie ich es mir gedacht habe evtl. nicht ausreichend stabil ist.
Ich habe jetzt ein Drehteil auf CAD modelliert und in die Lehrwerkstatt zum drehen gegeben.
Mal sehen evtl. nächste Woche ist das Teil da, das als Schnittstelle Rahmen/Umlenkrolle dient.

Das mit der Achse ist ein Konstruktionsmangelmangel in meinen Augen, die Achse klemmt zwar die Nabe Kraftschlüssig aufgrund des Absatzes in der Achse.
Die Position des Hinterbaus ist jedoch nicht definiert Antriebsseitig, da die Achse nicht gegen Anschlag am Rahmen geht.
Ich ziehe die Achse immer mit 10-15nm fest und Klemme dann den Hinterbau zwischen den Beinen zusammen und fixiere dann die M5 Schraube.
Habe noch kein besseres System gefunden, insgesamt sind die Ausfaller nicht zuende gedacht.


----------



## Kuwahades (26. April 2010)

Gud`n,
habe eine Frage zum ISCG Adapter beim ION.
Laut Tech Sheet ist es möglich beide Standards zu verbauen ISCG 05 und ISCG old.
Aber wie funktionierts ?

Frage wurde hier schon einmal behandelt, habe aber keine Lösung gefunden 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## xMARTINx (28. April 2010)

ich hätte nen ion zu veräußern,bilder im album,einfach pn schreiben


----------



## Norcohilde (29. April 2010)

So mein Ion wieder zuhause
Danke Artur


----------



## waschi82 (29. April 2010)

hmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## raschaa (30. April 2010)

bin mal auf den aufbau gespannt...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

Norcohilde schrieb:


> So mein Ion wieder zuhause
> Danke Artur



bitte gern . . . 
bin immer sehr froh wenn ich -N-´s bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. April 2010)

schick!


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. April 2010)

Norcohilde schrieb:


> So mein Ion wieder zuhause
> Danke Artur



hammer 

mal fuer mich als metallverarbeitungslegastheniker, is des jetzt hochglanzpoliert, oder, oder, keine ahnung..?


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. April 2010)

Chromat gepulvert dürfte es sein!


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. April 2010)

sehr Geil das ganze, hat der Artur schön gemacht


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. April 2010)

Wäre mein Rahmen nicht elox würde ich auch in Versuchung kommen


----------



## mdk187? (30. April 2010)

Jo, das chromat sieht wirklich sehr geil aus! Was hat es denn gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## enemy111 (2. Mai 2010)

welche federstärke brauche ich bei einem Ion ST wieg so 60 kilo mit ausrüstung.
400LBS zu hart ? Dämpfer Vivid 5.1


----------



## Norcohilde (2. Mai 2010)

ich habe ne 300er feder drin is mir aber zu weich ich versuch ma 350-400er 
wiege auch so 55kg 

Pulvern hat 100 gold stücke gekostet


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> sehr Geil das ganze, hat der Artur schön gemacht



DANKE ! 
@ Kunstflieger dein Nicolai M-Pire sollte am mittwoch fertig gepulvert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !
> @ Kunstflieger dein Nicolai M-Pire sollte am mittwoch fertig gepulvert sein.



Sauber Du bist mein Held


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Sauber Du bist mein Held



und alle fehlenden anbauteile sind heute auch angekommen, es kann losgehen


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Mai 2010)

Sehr gut auf den BikeBauer ist wieder zu 100% verlass 

Vom Ergebnis gibt es dann hier die Bilder.

Der Aufbau wird im M-Pire Thread bebildert.


----------



## Simbl (5. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Diese Woche mit einer geeichten Waage gewogen (nicht die Kuh ): 18,34 kg


----------



## Norcohilde (13. Mai 2010)

Die Geschoss is so gut wie fertig nur noch die sitzecke...


----------



## Schwabi (16. Mai 2010)

hat mir bitte jemand ein bild von der vorderen dämpferaufnahme von einem grösse-S-ion.
also von den special dämpferblechen.
ein bild von der seite wo mans etwas besser sieht wie auf dem bild hier paar seiten zuvor.
vielen dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Ich liebäugele mittlerweile sehr stark mit dem ION, weil sich das AFR doch zu stark mit meinem AM überschneiden würde und habe viele Fragen.

wenn ich auf meinem AM größe M fahre, kann ich das bei 1,8m dann auch auf das ION  adaptieren?

Wohnt jmd in oder um Frankfurt herum der ein ION in M hat, der mich evtl mal zur Probe sitzen lässt? Derjenige darf dann mein AM probesitzen 

Da ich zwischen den Trails immer mal eine Ebene habe mit auch kleinerer Steigung würde ich gerne eine "normale" Kasette mit mittlerem Schaltwerk fahren + Hammerschmidt. Wären kleinere Steigungen denn mit Rennradkasette überhaupt noch fahrbar?

Wäre toll wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2010)

fahre das Ion in L und mein Helius Fr in M, ist geschmacksache, denke ich mal ?! 
Probesitzen ist in der Wetterau möglich


----------



## Simbl (27. Mai 2010)

Meins ist ein M Rahmen. Kannst gern mal Probesitzen. Wohn in Eppelheim. Da wo die Wurzelpassage ist. Ca. 100 km von Frankfurt/Main


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2010)

oder du wendest dich an die GravityPilots (Raum Wi), da schwirren so 'ne handvoll Ions rum...


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Mai 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich liebäugele mittlerweile sehr stark mit dem ION, weil sich das AFR doch zu stark mit meinem AM überschneiden würde und habe viele Fragen.
> 
> ...



frag doch mal den wodan, kann dir bestimmt helfen, kommt glaube ich aus dem frankfurter raum


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Mai 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> frag doch mal den wodan, kann dir bestimmt helfen, kommt glaube ich aus dem frankfurter raum



Wetterau


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Mai 2010)

bei 1,80sollte ne m perfekt passen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (29. Mai 2010)

ich hab ein ION und ein helius AM, beides größe L bei 183cm körpergröße. passt mir perfekt, aber ich steh auch auf eher lange, laufruhige bikes. hab an beiden rädern kurze vorbauten (ion: 42mm, AM: 55mm). laufruhig und dabei agil in der lenkung. 

gruß rainer


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Mai 2010)

Ja erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten. So wie es aussieht müsste ich wohl in die Wetterau fahren, sind ja nur 30km.

Ich freue mich, meld mich bei entsprechenden per PM.


DAAANKE


----------



## Morti (30. Mai 2010)

kannst auch gerne mein ION probesitzen, bin aus bad schwalbach, 14km von wiesbaden entfernt...

ich würde aber bei 1,80 eher zu L tendieren. Ich bin 172cm groß und M passt wie angegossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (30. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen eine L, mit 35mm Vorbau oder eine M mit 50er Vorbau.

Die L Version is laufruhig und gleichzeitig etwas besser zu lenken durch den kurzen Vorbau.

Aber am besten Probefahrn, jeder hat ja seine Vorlieben
Ich bin 168 und habe größe s mit 35mm Vorbau


----------



## raschaa (31. Mai 2010)

Denke Du liegst an der Grenze M/L, wenn Du es eher Race-ig haben willst dann L, wenn Du mehr Freeride mäßig haben willst dann M... da hilft nur Probefahren...


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Mai 2010)

Das sehe ich auch so, ich habe mich am Do mal mit Kuwahades verabredet und werde mal auf seinem L platz nehmen und guck mal ob ich mich wohlfühle.

Ich habe bisher nur Bikes in Größe M gefahren und denke dass M wohl eher meine Präferenz sein wird, weil ich kurzbeinig bin. 

Wenn ich das Gerät dann habe würde ich gerne mal bei den Gravity Pilots vorbeischauen ist ja nicht ganz so weit weg. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht seid Ihr ein netter Haufen.


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Mai 2010)

ich bin doch auch nur 1,78, 1,79 groß, finde L passt perfekt für mich, nur den Lenker muss ich noch anpassen, der ist mit 74 cm doch etwas zu breit für mich, 72cm denke ich wird besser, da ziehts mich vorne nicht so runter

hier sieht man das Grössenverhältnis am besten, finde das passt gut !







[/URL] 

[/IMG]


----------



## raschaa (31. Mai 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so, ich habe mich am Do mal mit Kuwahades verabredet und werde mal auf seinem L platz nehmen und guck mal ob ich mich wohlfühle.
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur Bikes in Größe M gefahren und denke dass M wohl eher meine Präferenz sein wird, weil ich kurzbeinig bin.
> 
> Wenn ich das Gerät dann habe würde ich gerne mal bei den Gravity Pilots vorbeischauen ist ja nicht ganz so weit weg. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht seid Ihr ein netter Haufen.



 thx...

guckste einfach in unser vereins unter-forum hier und kommst mit uns rocken....


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Mai 2010)

Das Bike sieht wirklich passend aus. Bin bisschen erstaunt. Wir haben eine ähnliche Statur, ich bin ja mal gespannt.

@raschaa ja logo werde ich machen


----------



## BOSTAD (3. Juni 2010)

Danke Kuwahades das ich mal sitzen durfte.

Es wird ein M

Ich würde mich gerne woanders beraten lassen aber wg mir nen neuen Fred aufzumachen lohnt nich 
Bräuchte nochmal eure Erfahrungen zu:

1. Welcher Dämpfer?? Fox DHX 5.0?
2. LRS?? sollte nicht allzu schwer sein.. Deemax? Ich habe hier leider keine Erfahrung und kein Plan.. Nabe soll ne Hope II werden.


----------



## Prexl (3. Juni 2010)

@bostad:


geht nicht schlecht und ist günstig inkl titanfeder. 
lrs hab ich keine ahnung, hab rodi dh drin und die halten noch.


----------



## enemy111 (4. Juni 2010)

New Bike
PROBLEM ! Die Boxguide passt nicht so wirklich, die Hussfelt-Kurbeln passen auch nicht in Verbindung mit der Kefü, morgen eigentlich nach Hahnenklee.. irgendein Vorschlag ? Wäre cool, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte, letzter Ausweg rumschleifen ?
Danke Jungs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (9. Juni 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Juni 2010)

Gud`n,
hat jemand Ahnung, was nachträgliche extra Liebe so kostet ?


----------



## Mr.A (23. Juni 2010)

weiß ich zwar ned, aber
laß dein ION doch wie es ist, find's so ziemlich perfekt !
außerdem, welche eloxfarbe passt zu Kawa Grün....


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juni 2010)

lila  oder titan oder orange


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2010)

@Kuwahades: laß die Extra Love weg, die hat doch bald jeder N-Fahrer. Dein Ion ist doch super so.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. Juni 2010)

Die Lagerdeckel kosten glaube ich 75â¬, die Schwinge ist aber teurer.

Ich habe fÃ¼r 40â¬ in der Bucht rote Lagerdeckel gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. Juni 2010)

Mr.A schrieb:


> außerdem, welche eloxfarbe passt zu Kawa Grün....



war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Juni 2010)

kläre doch erst mal das Problem mit dem Sattel


----------



## Kuwahades (24. Juni 2010)

Sattelprobleme habe ich keine, da ich ja noch einen zum wechseln habe. Auf dem kann man halt mal gemütlich wohinrollen oder auch mal als Zuschauersitzbank benutzen.
Obwohl er schon viel zu breit ist, einfach mal so, das Gewicht hinter den Sattel setzen ist nicht so schnell drinnen

übertreiben will ichs ja mit dem elox Zeugs eh net.
Aber ich finde das blau gut zu Kawa grün passt und da der DHX schon blau ist, fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit irgendwo am Rad ?!
Vielleicht auch nur ein blaues Schaltröllchen ?

ich komme halt zur Zeit nicht zum fahren, wegen Hausbau und Kinderkriegen, da beschäftige ich mich viel mit kucken 












[/URL] 

 

 

[/IMG]

Grün und blau schmückt die Sau und damit kann ich sehr gut leben


----------



## raschaa (24. Juni 2010)

Blaue Hope Sattelklemme fürn Anfang...


----------



## Kuwahades (24. Juni 2010)

mmh, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich glaube das wird zuviel ?
Am Hinterbau, oder Schaltwerk fehlt mir etwas Farbe, das sollte es auch dann schon gewesen sein ?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Juni 2010)

geh doch mal in den Photoshop thread und frag ob die dir bissl was farblich abändern, damit du erstmal schauen kannst...


----------



## stuk (25. Juni 2010)

meine idee:
blaue extralove lagerdeckel fürs hintere gelenk und vielleicht noch für die deckel an der wippe......
mfg


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Juni 2010)

ja das habe ich mir auch so vorgestellt 
mal kucken was das kostet


----------



## RPM (27. Juni 2010)

hi, I thought you might be interested to see my M-Pire.
I have never seen another one in the uk.















sorry I do not speak German.

Thanks.


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Juni 2010)

Really cool ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatschipuh (27. Juni 2010)

nice!!!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. Juli 2010)

nice


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2010)

@RPM
 Nice rig! Maybe a bit of an overdose for UK trails, innit?


----------



## Speedpower (2. Juli 2010)

Gerade fertig geworden...



Mehr hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31233


----------



## habbadu (2. Juli 2010)

@ Speedpower:

gefällt sehr gut, ohne Schnick-Schnack, dezentes Extra


----------



## MaW:) (2. Juli 2010)

Sexy


----------



## John McLeash (2. Juli 2010)

Mit 1.5 sehr gut


----------



## RPM (3. Juli 2010)

@dd,

I have an AM for trails


----------



## dangerousD (4. Juli 2010)

RPM schrieb:


> @dd,
> 
> I have an AM for trails



So do I... I was thinking of DH trails - should I say tracks?  Not really alpine-like descents, or so I thought. But I wouldn't start an argument on that issue with a local  

@speedpower
Sieht im Stand schon schnell aus... kein Schnick und Schnack, schick  Was für eine KeFü hast Du da drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (4. Juli 2010)

The AM and ION sound like a perfect couple, to cover all the main fun sectors. Iam looking forward to own an ION.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. Juli 2010)

it IS the perfect couple. i´ve got them both and on our hometrails i ride the AM. you can describe it as freerider with less travel, i think it is no typical all mountain bike. the bike can handle every drop or gap i throw it at, even big hits are not that problem. but i think you shouldn´t push it to the limit 
i ride it with 35% SAG to get a more downhill like head angle and a low BB, so it feels very stable even in steep and rooty downhills. a perfect allrounder in my opinion. so my ION is sleeping most time and will only be wakened for downhill trips, races and bike parks.

greets, rainer


----------



## WODAN (4. Juli 2010)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Gerade fertig geworden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, auf den ersten Blick schlicht, aber so viel Liebe zum Detail!


----------



## pratt (5. Juli 2010)

Ich nehme für normalen Touren momentan lieber das ION anstelle des AM!
Ich weiß nicht wieso aber selbst bergauf fahre ich das ION etwas lieber als das AM?


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Juli 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso aber selbst bergauf fahre ich das ION etwas lieber als das AM?



Kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, es kann natürlich sein, dass es mit dem AM zu einfach ist


----------



## MaW:) (5. Juli 2010)

Ich komme mit meinem ION keinen Berg hoch, 40Kb & RR-kasette eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (6. Juli 2010)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem, bevor ich nach Whistler abhaue 

Habe es jetzt mal hinten auf 215 mm gestellt, fühlt sich mit der Front irgendwie ausgewogener an, muss aber sagen dass ich noch nicht richtig getestet habe.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. Juli 2010)

215mm? hast du nen 240er dämpfer drin?

ich bin bis vor einiger zeit immer den vollen federweg (230mm) gefahren, hab dann irgendwann mal testweise auf 200mm umgestellt, und irgendwie nur vorteile festgestellt. weniger durchsacken in senken und kurven, bessere beschleunigung und reserven genug. selbst auf den arg steinigen gardasee-downhills hatte ich nie das gefühl das ich da mehr brauche. geht euch das auch so?

gruß rainer


----------



## MaW:) (7. Juli 2010)

Bin am Anfang die 200er Einstellung gefahrn und hatte nur Probs. Bike wurde ab einen Federwegsbereich böse zu mir. Zu progressive und Zugstufe war zu agressive, aber eben erst ab einem bestimmten Bereich. Seit dem ich die 230er Einstellung benutze, habe ich die Probs nich mehr, dafür is jetzt die 300er Feder scheinbar etwas zu weich. Werde mal eine 350 oder 400 Feder ausprobiern. Dämpfer Stoy.

Nachteil an der Dämpferumlenkung, finde ich, ist das die 200 Einstellung am Ende zu stark zum Dämpfer "dreht". Das hätte man etwas anders lösen sollen, Löchposition schlecht gewählt. Wo eben die 230mm Einstellung immer gleichmässig "dreht".

Gruß


----------



## GeEk (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein riesen Problem!! Bei mir macht das Knie seit einiger Zeit Mukken und nun hat der Onkle Doc in Sachen Biken für die nächste Zeit erstmal den Riegel vorgeschoben. Mit anderen Worten, diese Jahr sitz ich nicht mehr auf dem Bock und nächstes Jahr nicht gleich...
Da ich mir's nicht leisten kann mein ION einfach nur so daheim stehen zu haben, muß ich es schweren Herzens wieder verkaufen.





Das gute Stück hab ich nur 6 mal gefahren und somit fast neu!! In den nächsten Tagen geht's in den Bikemarkt, vorher nochmal hier, wenn jemand intresse hat bitte PM an mich.

Grüße,

GeEK


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Juli 2010)

Boah abturn, tut mir Leid für dich!!


----------



## Komatsu (19. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen meines -N-


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Juli 2010)

RPM schrieb:


> hi, I thought you might be interested to see my M-Pire.
> I have never seen another one in the uk.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi !

Very nice bike !  (and soo clean ....)
Where do you live in U.K. ?

Regards
Wolfgang


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juli 2010)

Fettig


----------



## waschi82 (26. Juli 2010)

Geilomat 3245!!!!!!


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Juli 2010)

Sehr stark!! ist das noch die original Feder oder die FOX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juli 2010)

Die waren leider nicht ich der Lage eine Feder in 550 zu liefern.
Die ist gebraucht von Ebay. Müsste eine Fox sein.


----------



## WODAN (26. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Fettig
> ###



Wow! 
Lenker ist nicht mein Geschmack, muß er ja auch nicht sein


----------



## Bergamonster (28. Juli 2010)

hier mal mein Ion mit neuer Gabel


----------



## waschi82 (28. Juli 2010)

leeecker!!


----------



## John McLeash (29. Juli 2010)

Whistler oben auf Garbanzo oder?


----------



## c_w (29. Juli 2010)

Schon chic, mit der roten Gabel, aber ich glaube, dat wuerde mir nur in blau/rot (ohne weiss) besser gefallen!


----------



## BOSTAD (29. Juli 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Schon chic, mit der roten Gabel, aber ich glaube, dat wuerde mir nur in blau/rot (ohne weiss) besser gefallen!



Habe ich auch gesagt, meine Freundin meinte aber sie bekäme bei diese Blau Rot kombi flimmern vor den Augen


----------



## waschi82 (29. Juli 2010)

nee blau rot weiß passt schon! das ist ja auch auf den gabeldecals... ;-)


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gesagt, meine Freundin meinte aber sie bekäme bei diese Blau Rot kombi flimmern vor den Augen


sowas gibts aber echt !
mir würde früher immer schlecht, wenn ich gelb und lila zusammen gesehen habe, die Farbkombi gabs mal ne zeitlang bei suzuki crossmaschinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamonster (29. Juli 2010)

hehe^^
ja ist garbanzo oben. da war vorher ne alte boxxer wc drin, die hatte mehr weiß aber ich finds jetzt besser weil die dickere gabel ist mir einfach sympathischer. in echt passt es farblich besser, hinten ist noch die rote dt nabe drin, dämpfer ausgleichsbehälter ist auch rot. und die gabel sieht einfach aus wie ein riesiger roter erdbeer-lolli  weiß wär langweilig gewesen^^


----------



## MaW:) (4. August 2010)

So erst ma letztes Update, Kefü Heidy DH, ggf. werden noch die Bremsen getauscht.


----------



## BOSTAD (4. August 2010)

Knaller! Dieser Dämpfer


----------



## Ge!st (4. August 2010)

Das Bike ist chic, die Bremshebel allerdings stehen meiner Meing zu steil.


----------



## MaW:) (5. August 2010)

Bremshebel sind auf mich eingestellt, nicht auf andere


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. August 2010)

die Heidy kommt top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (6. August 2010)

Bessere Bilder gibts ein anderes Mal! Bike muss gassi!


----------



## Kuwahades (6. August 2010)

Cooles Gerät 
Bild von der Seite wäre nicht schlecht, würde gerne mal nach dem Lenkwinkel kucken, habe meine Geo ja komplett verstellt, seitdem Du da warst. 
Würde gerne mal vergleichen 

nur das Frontschweinchenrosa ist etwas gewöhnungbedürftig


----------



## WODAN (7. August 2010)

Update: 16,67kg


----------



## waschi82 (7. August 2010)

lecker!!


----------



## enemy111 (8. August 2010)

welchen guten, halbwegs bezahlbaren steuersatz könnt ihr für das ion st empfehlen?
sollte am besten auch die nicolai garantie anforderungen erfüllen und auf jeden fall sehr sehr niedrig bauen!
bisher habe ich einen chris king verbaut, allerdings baut der viel zu hoch und der gabelschaft ist vielleicht 5 mm im dm-vorbau drin.. das macht mir schon angst


----------



## MaW:) (8. August 2010)

Also ein Chris king ist mit der flachste Steuersatz und ein 4mm kleineren wird man glaub kaum finden


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. August 2010)

Der King baut schon sehr flach, sonst hilft nur noch ein 1.5 Steuerrohr und ein Reset Wan 5 Short. Der baut nur 4mm unten und 9mm oben, wobei oben noch 3-4mm drin sind wenn man den Alu Deckel weg lässt.


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2010)

is zwar frevel, aber der Superspin is auch sehr flach...


----------



## enemy111 (8. August 2010)

hatte vorher ein ufo st mit reset wan 5 shorty, da hat der gabelschaft ohne probleme gepasst und hatte sogar noch platz für ca. 0,5 cm spacer.
sprich der chris king baut um einiges höher. oder bin ich vollkommen verblödet?


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. August 2010)

Ich glaube fast jeder Steuersatz baut höher wie der Wan5 Short 
Der King baut gar nicht so hoch wie Du denkst, schau Dir mal die 118er Resets an, die bauen hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (8. August 2010)

ja das bringt mich aber nicht weiter was höher baut  ich brauche was, das niedriger baut ^^


----------



## MaW:) (8. August 2010)

Kauf dir einfach eine neue untere Krone


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2010)

Acros AH-07 ist auch zu empfehlen und gar nicht mal so teuer


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. August 2010)

Sehr zu empfehlen! Baut auch recht flach!
Ich habe mir oben den AH-01 eingebaut (schäm), damit wird's noch mal tiefer, trotzdem hab ich unten die 22 mm Einpresstiefe.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Fettig





all die mühe umsonst ich könnt kotzen ! 
u. bin sprachlos vor wut.


----------



## rigger (26. August 2010)

Irgendwie finde ich den Bash unpassend...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> all die mühe umsonst ich könnt kotzen !
> u. bin sprachlos vor wut.



Geklaut oder was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Geklaut oder was hab ich verpasst?



ges. 5 bikes von meinen kumpelz weg. 
einfach aufgebrochen u. geklaut.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. August 2010)

krass !
das wird hoffentlich nicht in Mode kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> kommen.



kommen


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. August 2010)

Ach du *******!


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ges. 5 bikes von meinen kumpelz weg.
> einfach aufgebrochen u. geklaut.



Aus dem Hotelzimmer ?
Aus einem Fahrradkeller im Hotel ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Aus dem Hotelzimmer ?
> Aus einem Fahrradkeller im Hotel ?



aus einer verschlossenen garage. 

gestern habe ich von  einem kumpel gehört ,- das bike diebe sogar an den balkons bis in die 3te etage klettern,- um an die bikes aufem balkon zu kommen. 

es ist ne regelrechte bike diebstahl mafia in PDS ! 
(da werd ich nie hinfahren)


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2010)

Deshalb steht das Bike im Hotel/in der Pension auch neben dem Bett.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Deshalb steht das Bike im Hotel/in der Pension auch neben dem Bett.



das erlaubt nicht jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (27. August 2010)

Schlau daher reden kann jetzt jeder.

Es waren fünf Bikes die abgeschlossen mit einem Abus Granit in einer Garage mit Elektischen Tor.
Wir hätte die Bikes nicht mit rein nehmen können da das Treppenhaus zu schmal war, da hätten die Lenker und Pedale ab gemusst und die Lufräder raus.


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2010)

Ich wollte nicht schlau daherreden.
Tut mir echt verdammt leid für euch ! Solche Wixxer !
Leider besteht wahrschienlich keine Hoffnung, die Bikes wiederzukriegen, nachdem die meisten ruckzuck im Ostblock verschwinden.

Was wurde denn außer dem M-Pire noch geklaut ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was wurde denn außer dem M-Pire noch geklaut ?



ein fettes Balfa u. noch 3 andere big bikes.


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. August 2010)

2 Demo 8 und ein Canyon Tourqe FR


----------



## BOSTAD (27. August 2010)

Meinem Haustourenkollegen genau das selbe passiert in Frankreich. Aus der abschliessbaren Tiefgarage geklaut. Ich weiss es hilft nicht viel, aber in der Regel übernimmt die Hausratversicherung so einen Fall!


----------



## Pig-Mint (27. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das erlaubt nicht jeder.



Das würde mich trotzdem nicht daran hindern, es doch zu tun


----------



## BOSTAD (27. August 2010)

Bei meiner letzten Pension haben die Gastwirte auch was dagegen gehabt. Habe einfach den Rahmen in meine Tasche gepackt und mitgenommen. Laufräder habe ich im Auto liegen lassen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. August 2010)

Es ist tragisch das dies passiert ist - wird mich aber von meinem PDS-Urlaub 2011 nicht abhalten denn wenn man bei jedem Diebstahl diese Konsequenz schließen würde dürft man gar nirgends mehr hin und schon gleich gar nicht zu nem Rennen.


Da dies ein Gallery-Thread ist... aufgrund eines Schadens bei meinem Sunday durfte mein M-Pire mal wieder österreichische Bergluft schnuppern letztes WE.

Gerade passend zum Thema wurden unsere Bikes so abgestellt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/722282


----------



## raschaa (2. September 2010)

PdS ist ein Hort des Bösen....

haben da 2006 5 Bikes geklaut bekommen plus allerlei helme, rucksäcke, klamotten...

Ich rate euch die Gebrauchtanzeigen der französischen MTB-portal Site velovert.com im Auge zu behalten. Ich habe dort damals nach 4 Wochen erst eines der geklauten Bikes entdeckt welches wir leider nicht mehr zurückgekriegt haben da die "Behörden" sich ein schei55 drum geschert haben und ca. 4 Monate(!) nach dem Diebstahl habe ich mein Norco dort in einer Anzeige entdeckt und über Bekannte in Frankreich es tatsächlich geschafft wieder zu bekommen. Die bikes werden über ganz Frankreich verteilt und landen dann irgendwann in den gebrauchtanzeigen bei velovert (wenn man glück hat)....


----------



## John McLeash (2. September 2010)

Auch wenns nicht weiterhilft,
Nicht nur in PdS wird geklaut wie schwein, überall anders auch.
Sogar dem Matti Lehikoinen werde bikes gezockt.

Da ich meine Bikes selber bezahle schlaf ich auch neben ihnen, egal wo.
In Whistler immer Bike neben dem Bett, in PdS erst recht und überall anders auch.
Ich lasse mein Bike NIE aus den Augen und stell es vor irgendwelchen Shops ab, ohne das einer draussen bleibt.
Und in PdS schicken wir einen aus der Gruppe immer voraus auf den Lift, manchmal geht das Bike nämlcih vor dem Fahrer rauf und dann steht oben auf einmal ein 03er Bighit statt deiner Traumkiste.
Bikediebstahl gilt bei vielen immer noch als Kavaliersdelikt und auch die Polizei hat wenig interesse da was zu tun.
Deswegen immer eine Hausrat mit Diebstahlschutz auswärts abschliessen in Kombination mit Reisegepäckversicherung.
Das kostet zwar gute 200 Euro im Jahr extra aber das ist es wert.
Bin so bis 4500 Euro versichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna 92 (4. September 2010)

Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen einer Titanfeder von Fox und einer Titanfeder von RCS?
Beide werden bei Toxo angeboten.


----------



## softbiker (6. September 2010)

Ja bei Fox steht hald Fox drauf, auch wenn sie von RCS sind.


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. September 2010)

Ach Du *******, so ein Ärger. Dieses wunderschöne M-Pire. Ultra zum Kotzen! Ich hoffe, die Versicherung zahlt wenigstens das Rad.


----------



## Rockit (11. September 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Bock posten.
Gruß Rockit





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2010)

welche iscg aufnahme hab ich am 08er ion st? ´05?

welche kettenführungen könnt ihr empfehlen für´s ion? bin mit der boxguide nicht zufrieden..

dachte da evtl. an :

- mrp g2 http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...hrung-36-40T-integrierte-Skidplate-104mm.html

-e13 ls1+  http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...een-LS1+-Kettenfuehrung-ISCG-05-Mod-2010.html

- 77designz freesolo ( leider sehr teuer)
http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...eeSolo-Bashguard-Kettenfuehrung-Mod-2010.html


dank euch


----------



## BOSTAD (12. September 2010)

Bekomme ich 2,5 er Maxxis DH hinten problemlos rein?


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2010)

haha sowas von locker passt der


----------



## BOSTAD (12. September 2010)

Lieber mal nachgehakt


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. September 2010)

@ Rockit: Geiles Nicolai, aber das Auto im Hintergrund stiehlt ihm fast noch die Show!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)




----------



## softbiker (16. September 2010)

Sehr schön. Noch! Ich befürchte da kommen die roten Räder aus dem Hintergrund drann.


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

Sehr Chic


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. September 2010)

Black beauty!!

Meins mit Boxxer Team:


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Noch! Ich befürchte da kommen die roten Räder aus dem Hintergrund drann.



Fail! Die sind für ein AM das heute noch kommt.


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Black Beauty da oben. Was aber immer die Hammerschmidt am Ion soll, erschließt sich mir aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (16. September 2010)

Die soll bestimmt nur die Bodenfreiheit erhöhen


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> AM das heute noch kommt.



was was ?


----------



## pratt (16. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Black Beauty da oben. Was aber immer die Hammerschmidt am Ion soll, erschließt sich mir aber nicht.



Hammerschmidt am Ion wöllte ich nie mehr missen!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt am Ion wöllte ich nie mehr missen!



Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## waschi82 (16. September 2010)

hm weiss nicht...


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Black Beauty da oben. Was aber immer die Hammerschmidt am Ion soll, erschließt sich mir aber nicht.



Man kann schieben oder fahren. Mit Hammerschmidt fährt man. Wir in Heidelberg fahren lieber, ergibt dann zum Schluß mehr bergab 

Sehr einfach, wie ich finde.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## dangerousD (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Man kann schieben oder fahren. Mit Hammerschmidt fährt man. Wir in Heidelberg fahren lieber, [...]



Das habe ich auch schon anders gesehen 

Schickes Ion, ging ja recht schnell. Und so schön gedämpft  Glückwunsch! Mit wie vielen Farben planst Du den Aufbau? Reicht die RAL-Palette?


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

Es ist nicht meins DD.


----------



## chefchecker (20. September 2010)




----------



## chefchecker (20. September 2010)

kefü einstellung und passender vorbau kommen noch, wer sich entschuldigt klagt sich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2010)

schönes rad!
 und zur hammerschmidt am ion...kein mensch will mit nen downhiller berghochfahren,zu weich,zu schwer,ist halt auch von der geo ein DOWNHILLER!meine meinung...aber wer zuviel geld hat


----------



## pratt (21. September 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> schönes rad!
> und zur hammerschmidt am ion...kein mensch will mit nen downhiller berghochfahren,zu weich,zu schwer,ist halt auch von der geo ein DOWNHILLER!meine meinung...aber wer zuviel geld hat



Ich fahr mit meinem Ion die Berge auch hoch.
Trotz dass ich ein gut funktionierendes Helius AM habe, nehme ich für Touren immer mein ION.
Ich weiß auch nicht, aber selbst Bergauf fahre ich lieber das ION, ich sitze da irgendwie besser drauf?


----------



## raschaa (21. September 2010)

chefchecker schrieb:


> kefü einstellung und passender vorbau kommen noch, wer sich entschuldigt klagt sich an



und g'scheite reifen auch noch?


----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder ein Update: 17,2kg


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2010)

du weist aber auch ,- 
wenn man die einzelteile + gabel+ rahmen usw. einzeln auf wiegt,- u. die summe zusammenrechnet,-
wird das exackt mit diesen teilen aufgebaute rad,-  ges. mehr wiegen.


----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du weist aber auch ,-
> wenn man die einzelteile + gabel+ rahmen usw. einzeln auf wiegt,- u. die summe zusammenrechnet,-
> wird das exackt mit diesen teilen aufgebaute rad,-  ges. mehr wiegen.



Das Gewicht bezieht sich auf das Komplettrad an der Waage 

Die Liste war nur zur Info.


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Oktober 2010)

Habe mich gefreut in Winterberg mal ein paar bekannte Gesichter (od. Bikes) getroffen zu haben.

Team Bike Bauer (Sven und Ralf) sind echt ein paar feine Kerle


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>


 

Hat denn schonmal jemand den DB Dämpfer im Vergleich zum Vivid gefahren? Mich interessiert vorallem, ob er besser auf kleinere Schläge anspricht. Find den Vivid schon gut, aber die kleinen Schläge sind nich so pralle. 

Über Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## pfalz (8. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub, ich will auch ein ion....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hat denn schonmal jemand den DB Dämpfer im Vergleich zum Vivid gefahren? Mich interessiert vorallem, ob er besser auf kleinere Schläge anspricht. Find den Vivid schon gut, aber die kleinen Schläge sind nich so pralle.
> 
> Über Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich freuen.



Den Vivid bin ich zum Glück noch nicht gefahren, hier im Vid kannst Du aber
den DB bei der Arbeit zuschauen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9396


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Den Vivid bin ich zum Glück noch nicht gefahren, hier im Vid kannst Du aber
> den DB bei der Arbeit zuschauen
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9396


 
Das Video habe ich schon gesehen. Das sagt halt nix aus 
ich fand den Vivid erst schlecht. Doch nachdem er mal ordentlich was abbekommen hatte ist er echt gut. Nur die Kleinen Wurzeln kommen noch zu stark durch. Da tut sich am Hinterbau mal recht wenig. 

Du hast den DB im AM, richtig?


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Oktober 2010)

4 Guru

richtig


----------



## WODAN (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

hat schon Jemand einen Luftdämpfer am ION ausprobiert?


----------



## donnerfalke (18. Oktober 2010)

hier is mein hobel für schnelles bergabfahren


----------



## Komatsu (18. Oktober 2010)

porno!! Geiles teil, woher hast du die kleinen aufkleber vom hinterbau?? machen lassen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnerfalke (18. Oktober 2010)

habs nem kumpel abgekauft ... war vom nicolai-conti racing team. die aufkleber waren also schon drauf.


----------



## dumabrain (18. Oktober 2010)

ich bin mit meinem Vivid im Ion sehr zufrieden, wüsste nicht, was mich stören würde. Oder ein anderer Dämpfer besser könnte (ohne jetzt CC DB etc gefahren zu sein).

Am Gewicht sparen bei gleicher Performance wäre jedoch eine Sache. Ist jemand schon den Vivid Air im Ion gefahren? 
Der DHX Air scheint den meisten nicht zu taugen, in meinem Fusion hat mir der DHX Air auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das Ion in Raw für eine Sattelklemmendurchmesser hat? Gibts da unterschiede zu den eloxierten Rahmen?


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2010)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> ... Gibts da unterschiede zu den eloxierten Rahmen?



Nein.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>



neulich in winterberg an der langen liftschlange. 
unten im DH auslauf zum lift hin,- sind div. bremswellen in der strecke,-
dort trennt sich meiner meinung nach die Spreu vom Weizen 
wenn all die DH bikes dort angerappelt kommen,- 
schön zu sehen u. zu hören,- waren drei ION´s (hintereinander) die auf leisen stollen über die  bremswellen gleiteten.


----------



## vinc (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ab sofort ist der ION ST Rahmen auch in Größe XL erhältlich!
Hier das neue Tech Sheet https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AoGexXROOxG2dGtSVjVGVGpLc3RsOHgtZU9xazA4dHc&authkey=CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=32&output=html

Viele Grüße


Vincent


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2010)

Boah

ihr seid so gemein!

wie soll man da denn mal Geld sparen?

;-)


----------



## The_Edge (20. Oktober 2010)

Suuuper!
Endlich hat auch mal einer ein Herz für große Menschen!


----------



## habbadu (20. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Boah
> 
> ihr seid so gemein!
> 
> ...



...ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß dir das ION besser steht als dein 901


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2010)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2010)

Das is ja allerhand!

;-)

ich hatte letzte Woche die Finger schon an nem Custom L Ion mit 615er Oberrohr

leider kommt grad erstmal ein neues Enduro ins Haus
der downhiller muss warten - da taugt das 901 mit Boxxer noch
fahren kann ich ja immer noch nicht

Schei**e, ich bin doch Sammler ;-)


----------



## habbadu (21. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das is ja allerhand!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...



...und mit deinem neuen Enduro -> NICOLAI AM -> kannst Du dann beim Pufftreffen im nächsten Jahr "artgerecht" teilnehmen - Es kann doch nur ein NICOLAI AM werden/sein!?


----------



## der-gute (22. Oktober 2010)

Alutech Fanes mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und X-12 kompatiblen Ausfallern vs. Nicolai Helius AM mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und AFR Unterrohr

Unterschied 800 Euro und 4 nicht kompatible LRS im Keller


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja endlich hab ich auch eins!
Gestern in WiBe abgeholt.




Vernünftige Bilder folgen demnächst


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ja endlich hab ich auch eins!
> Gestern in WiBe abgeholt.
> 
> 
> ...




JAWOLL! 
ich wollte grad im hildesheimer forum fragen, welcher hildesheimer mit einem roten kleinwagen in wibe war, dann warst du das wohl, war die ganze woche da 

habe ein ernstes problem mit meinem ion.
hab von boxguide auf mrp g2 umgebaut, absolute fehlentscheidung. nur probleme damit.
der locale bikestore schafft es auch nicht, die kettenführung so dranzubauen, dass sie eine gute kettenlinie hat und alles läuft.
wenn ich rückwerts trete im 1,2,3 gang, verkantet sich die kette zwischen kettenblatt und bashguard.
bei starken bremswellen verkantet sie sich auch gerne mal, egal in welchem gang.

könnte mir irgendwer detailbilder von euren spacern in verbindung mit mrp g2 iscg 05 zeigen?

dank euch


----------



## WODAN (24. Oktober 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> JAWOLL!
> ich wollte grad im hildesheimer forum fragen, welcher hildesheimer mit einem roten kleinwagen in wibe war, dann warst du das wohl, war die ganze woche da
> 
> habe ein ernstes problem mit meinem ion.
> ...



Probiere das nächste Mal die Kettenführung von 77designz aus, da brauchst Du keinerlei Spacer und kannst jederzeit die Kettenlinie mit einer einzigen Schraube einstellen


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Probiere das nächste Mal die Kettenführung von 77designz aus, da brauchst Du keinerlei Spacer und kannst jederzeit die Kettenlinie mit einer einzigen Schraube einstellen



.. ich musste mich zwischen 77designz und mrp g2 entscheiden.
habe nun mrp gewählt, weil es schnell gehen musste und sie sofort lieferbar war, was bei der 77 nicht der fall war..


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs mit ner e.thirteen LG1+?
leicht, schick, funktioniert 1A!

gruß rainer


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2010)

ich habe die mrp g2 bereits verbaut und 130 tacken geblecht, ich werfe die bestimmt nicht in die ecke  
son dreck ^^

hat keiner die kefü verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab die mini g dran.
funktioniert gut.
aber die neue e thirteen gefällt mir eigentlich besser. weil da kannst du unten den taco und das rädle noch etwas verdrehen. so kannst die kette noch weiter hoch richtung schwinge bringen. das langt bei der mini g nicht ganz.
ich hab die mit einem 34er blatt am ion.
ich denke, die wird sich nicht gross zur g2 unterscheiden.
ich guck mal dass ich noch ein bild gemacht kriege.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ich hab die mini g dran.
> funktioniert gut.
> aber die neue e thirteen gefällt mir eigentlich besser. weil da kannst du unten den taco und das rädle noch etwas verdrehen. so kannst die kette noch weiter hoch richtung schwinge bringen. das langt bei der mini g nicht ganz.
> ich hab die mit einem 34er blatt am ion.
> ...




cool danke.


----------



## Schwabi (24. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab die MINI G so installiert:
- ICMS direkt ohne scheible an dem rahmen verschraubt.
- MINI G dann mit 2mm spacer (bzw. 1 norm scheibe + eine 0,5mm passscheibe) ans ICMS geschraubt.
- verbaut ist eine saint kurbel (165mm arme).
- kettenblatt innen am kurbelspider.

siehe bild...


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2010)

danke.

und gar keine probleme beim zusammenbau gehabt, einfach druff und fertig?


----------



## Schwabi (24. Oktober 2010)

ging recht gut.
ausser dass man immer etwas rumprobieren muss bis die position von der box passt, dass die gesamte führung weit genug richtung rolle hoch zur schwinge gedreht ist und trotzdem auf einem kleinen die gang die kette nicht die box nach unten drückt. weil man halt die box auch nicht einzeln drehn kann.
einstellungstechnisch ist die neue e thirteen daher wohl schon besser.
verarbeitungstechnisch wohl auch.
ein echter metaller kann das nur schwer ansehn wenn an einer mrp führung keinerlei fasen angebracht werden, sondern alles schwarfkantig bleibt.
das ist bei dem preis sehr schwer verständlich.
das macht e thirteen wahrlich besser und schöner!! ... zum selben preis.


----------



## raschaa (25. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Probiere das nächste Mal die Kettenführung von 77designz aus, da brauchst Du keinerlei Spacer und kannst jederzeit die Kettenlinie mit einer einzigen Schraube einstellen



Jo! die 77 ist definitiv erste wahl! so einfach habe ich noch nie ne kefü montiert und eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (25. Oktober 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ja endlich hab ich auch eins!
> Gestern in WiBe abgeholt.
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm so ueberlege ich auch mir naechste Saison ne ION zu besorgen. Ist da eigentlich ne Race oder ne Team dran? Weil ne Team wollt ich mir schonmal fuers Ufo holen.


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)

nollak schrieb:


> Hmm so ueberlege ich auch mir naechste Saison ne ION zu besorgen. Ist da eigentlich ne Race oder ne Team dran? Weil ne Team wollt ich mir schonmal fuers Ufo holen.



Wenn ich meinen Drexsbock verkauft bekomm hol ich mir auch ein ION


----------



## enemy111 (25. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Drexsbock verkauft bekomm hol ich mir auch ein ION



gute idee


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)

Das sagst du nur xo


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Drexsbock verkauft bekomm hol ich mir auch ein ION


Nur zu! 



nollak schrieb:


> Hmm so ueberlege ich auch mir naechste Saison ne ION zu besorgen. Ist da eigentlich ne Race oder ne Team dran? Weil ne Team wollt ich mir schonmal fuers Ufo holen.


Bei mir ist eine Team drin.
Und wie schon zu gürü geschrieben.. nur zu!


----------



## habbadu (26. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Drexsbock verkauft bekomm hol ich mir auch ein ION



Ich bin total irritiert


----------



## nollak (26. Oktober 2010)

hmm mit team drin ist der Preis ja noch interessanter in Winterberg. Aber ich hät schon gerne eine für nächste Saison. Nur ne ganzes ION ist leider nicht drin


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja, der Preis ist heiÃ. Hab meins ja auch von dort! 2350â¬ fÃ¼r ein fast neues ION (stand die halbe Saison, weil kein DÃ¤mpfer drin war) ist meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Oktober 2010)

Yeaahh der Guru macht mit:

1. Bike AM
2. Bike ION ---> Beste Kombi


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Kombination hätte ich auch gern! Wird in den nächsten Jahren auch auf alle Fälle noch realisiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (26. Oktober 2010)

Bitte was kosten die ION´s in Winterberg?
Wo kann ich bestellen?


----------



## pfalz (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab mal was von 2500EUR gehört...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Oktober 2010)

Jap, aber VHB, siehe Mail 



> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> das Ion ist mit Reset Steuersatz, Rock Shox Vivid und  Boxxer Team, Sram X9,
> Avid Code 5, Veltec FR Laufradsatz, truvativ Boobar,  Holzfeller Direkt
> ...


----------



## enemy111 (26. Oktober 2010)

nicht schlecht der preis
2008 wollten sie noch 2700 euro für´s ion haben


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2010)

Einzig und allein entscheidend ist doch der Zustand der Kisten.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon irgendwo geschrieben, über den Zustand kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Reifen sind noch ok und ich habe noch einen neuen Kaiser mitbekommen, Bremsbeläge sind fast neu, Rahmen sieht aus wie neu (stand halt die halbe Saison rum, weil kein Dämpfer für da war) hinteres LR ist auch neu, vorderes LR sieht aber auch noch aus wie neu. Einzig der Kurbel (blanke Kurbelarme), der Bremse (blanke Stelle an den Hebeln), dem Lenker (Kratzer an den Klemmbereichen von Vorbau und Bremse) und dem Sattel sieht man an, dass sie auch benutzt wurden.
Den Zustand der anderen Bikes dort kenne ich leider nicht.
Die Gabel wird angeblich auch regelmäßig geserviced.
Werde über den Winter mal alles auseinander nehmen und schauen, wie die Lager aussehen.


----------



## pfalz (1. November 2010)

Hi,

ich hoffe, ich darf die ION-Fahrer hier mal kurz mit Fragen nerven...
- Fährt jemand ein ION mit dem Diverse Dueler oder ELKA Stage 5 Dämpfer und würde mir kurz sein feedback geben, ob gut, geil oder shitze?

- Welche Grösse für 1,78? Fahre zur Zeit ein UFO in M, und das gefällt mir super. Möchte eher wendig und spassig, würde auch das ION in M nehmen...

Merci


----------



## Schwabi (2. November 2010)

bin auch 1,78m und hab das ION in grösse M.
passt hervorragend so. nicht zu lang und dh-lastig somit.
habe aber auch vo und hi nur 180mm travel. daher sollt das bei mir auch nicht zu dh-mässig werden.


----------



## BOSTAD (2. November 2010)

Ich 1,8m --> M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2010)

Schwabi schrieb:


> habe aber auch vo *und hi* nur 180mm travel.



Am Ion? Sonderanfertigung oder weniger Dämpferhub?


----------



## Schwabi (2. November 2010)

216er dämpfer mit 63mm hub.
macht dann 180mm travel bei oberer dämpfermontage am umlenkhebel. untere position sind dann 207mm.
und vorn noch eine totem drin. soll aber bald eine 180er 36 werden.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (14. November 2010)

Die ION s sind wohl schon im Winterschlaf


----------



## MaW:) (14. November 2010)

Nee mein ION noch nicht
Nur der Fahrer hat einen genähten linken Mittelfinger
Das Wetter bei uns is auch recht mild
Für den Winter auch extra Schlammreifen bestellt, so wie das Wetter die letzten Jahre war

RIDE ON


----------



## Morti (14. November 2010)

unsere sind noch wach.....nur leider keine strecke mehr


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. November 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Yeaahh der Guru macht mit:
> 
> 1. Bike AM
> 2. Bike ION ---> Beste Kombi



Wir im Verein sehen das eher anders herum ;-)
aber an sonsten kann ich nur zustimmen!!!!!

Hier im Rheingau/Wiesbaden gibt's übrigens kein Winterschlaf. Weder für 1 noch für 2. 

Haut rein!

Ps: Andi, die Strecke kommt, bin mir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (15. November 2010)

Meins ist noch nicht geboren...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. November 2010)

Selbstverständlich noch in Gebraucht!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. November 2010)

Das Geschoss war jetzt eine Saison im Renneinsatz unterwegs Von Schottland bis Italien
FAZIT: Immer noch alles tadellos!!! Hat mich nie im Stich gelassen und das bei nullkommanix Pflegeaufwand meinerseits. Jetzt hab ich's mal saubergemacht  Hat's verdient


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. November 2010)

Hammerteil und die blaue Boxxer kommt richtig gut!


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2010)

Tolles Rad, definitiv ! Ein schöneres Bild hätte es noch verdient.
Edit: habs in deinem Album gefunden.


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2010)

@Sepprheingauner

Welche Farbe ist das?

Sieht top aus!!


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Das Geschoss war jetzt eine Saison im Renneinsatz unterwegs Von Schottland bis Italien
> FAZIT: Immer noch alles tadellos!!! Hat mich nie im Stich gelassen und das bei nullkommanix Pflegeaufwand meinerseits. Jetzt hab ich's mal saubergemacht  Hat's verdient


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. November 2010)

Danke!

Ist übrigens verkehrsblau glossy.
Gruß


----------



## pfalz (17. November 2010)

Super, danke... dann wird meins dunkler


----------



## psc1 (27. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

damit der Fred mal weiter "lebt", 

hier mal ne grobe Aufstellung der Parts zum Aufbau meines gerade bestellten ION Rahmens:

- Größe L in schwarz elox und Extra-Love in orange
- Dämpfer Fox RC4
- Boxxer WC 2010 in schwarz
- Reset 118 HDAL in orange
- Vorbau Thomson 50mm
- Lenker Race Face Atlas FR in orange
- Griffe ODI
- Shifter X9
- Schaltwerk X9 Shorty
- Kassette Dura Ace
- Kurbel / Innenlager Race Face Atlas FR in orange
- Bremse Hope M4
- Sattelklemme Tune Würger in orange
- Sattelstütze Thomson
- 180gr. Sattel in schwarz
- Kefü 77designz Freesolo Superlight
- Laufräder Hope PRO 2 mit Mavic 721
- Reifen Muddy Mary 2.35

Wenn alles klappt, dann ist er Weihnachten da ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmac111 (27. November 2010)

In welcher Größe brauch man denn die Sattelklemme Tune Würger? 30,0/ 31,8/ 34,9 mm?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. November 2010)

Meine Hope hat 34,9, sollte die Tune dann also auch haben


----------



## Morti (27. November 2010)

tmac111 schrieb:


> In welcher Größe brauch man denn die Sattelklemme Tune Würger? 30,0/ 31,8/ 34,9 mm?



34,9mm


----------



## pfalz (27. November 2010)

> Wenn alles klappt, dann ist er Weihnachten da ;-)



Ich muss noch bis Januar warten


----------



## BOSTAD (27. November 2010)

Warten kann soooooooo schrecklich sein


----------



## psc1 (28. November 2010)

Ja 34.9

Und doppelja warten kann schrecklich (schön) sein ;-)


----------



## pfalz (28. November 2010)

Grmmmml....

so kann ich mir das Hirn mim Aufbau zermartern, wobei der Großteil noch von meinem UFO über ist.


----------



## Schwabi (3. Dezember 2010)

hat jemand die e*thirteen SRS+ führung am ION ?
funktioniert das gut ?
passt die ohne probleme ans ICMS ?
hat jemand bitte ein bild ?
schlägt die kette mit der führung stark auf die kettenstrebe (weil oben der käfig mit dem zwischenteil fehlt und so die kette ungehindert nach unten durchknallen kann) ?


----------



## Morti (4. Dezember 2010)

unser neuester Zugang:





Fahrer ist Jörg / steep_deep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (4. Dezember 2010)

schweinsgeil


----------



## Ge!st (4. Dezember 2010)

Sehr Chic und dann noch mit CCDB


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil bis auf Lenker und Sattel.


----------



## psc1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> unser neuester Zugang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr schickes Moped und durch n Schnee ist es ja dann auch schon ausgeführt worden, so wie es aussieht (wenigstens geschoben)


----------



## Peter95 (6. Dezember 2010)

fährt jemand auch ein blaues ion????


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal eine Seite zurück. Da gabs das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (7. Dezember 2010)

die Jungs hier 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

http://gates-nicolai.dbap.de/SID=si56be984ac67d60714f9e8950bdf4ba/index.php

und hier ist alles blau


----------



## Peter95 (7. Dezember 2010)

die habe ich ja schon gesehen ??


----------



## Morti (7. Dezember 2010)

Peter,

wir haben doch 3 blaue, das GBOXXII von Sepp und die IONs von Mike und Daniel. Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Peter95 (7. Dezember 2010)

hallo andi,

ja, die habe ich schon gesehen.
wollte nur nochmal andere blaue ion´s sehen!!
andi was meinst du is besser eloxal oder  nicht??

gruß


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenns nicht unbedingt blau sein muß, dann nimm eine der Nicolai-Nano-Beschichtungen.
Das sind extrem dünne, aber extrem belastbare Pulverbeschichtungen. Ich weiß leider nicht, welche Nano-Farben es mittlerweile gibt.


----------



## Tillninjo (9. Dezember 2010)

Hey, wollte mal fragen, ob von euch noch jemand Probleme mit der Kettenlinie bei dem M-Pire hat?
Bzw dass die Kette auf der Kettenstrebe fast dauerhaft aufliegt (bei 42er Blatt vorne).
Was kann man da evtl machen? 

Kann ja noch an der Dämpferanlenkung was verstellen, aber bringts was?


----------



## p.2-max (9. Dezember 2010)

mit dem empire kenn ich mich net aus, sry.

so mein ion... hat noch nen paar kleine upgrades bekommen...
und ist dreckig, weil ichs fahre... 
freu mich schon auf die saison 2011...
Gravity Pilots - Team extra Love









gruß
max


----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2010)

Geiles Teil!  Ist das silber elox oder Raw?


----------



## raschaa (9. Dezember 2010)

Raw! :d


----------



## p.2-max (9. Dezember 2010)

so siehts aus! raw rules!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2010)

Und die Wippe?


----------



## p.2-max (9. Dezember 2010)

die anbauteile + steuersatz sind titan elox oder bei nikolai im bestell formular titan extra love teile^^


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Dezember 2010)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> Hey, wollte mal fragen, ob von euch noch jemand Probleme mit der Kettenlinie bei dem M-Pire hat?
> Bzw dass die Kette auf der Kettenstrebe fast dauerhaft aufliegt (bei 42er Blatt vorne).
> Was kann man da evtl machen?
> 
> Kann ja noch an der Dämpferanlenkung was verstellen, aber bringts was?




Sag mal was ist denn das für ein M-Pire?? Meins sieht ganz anders aus - sowas wie Du hast kenn ich gar nicht. Ist das ein Prototyp oder hast Du da selber rumgeflext?



Ich hab am M-Pire ein grosses KB drauf aber auch ein Kumpl mit 38er hatte keine Probleme das die Kette an der Strebe schleift.




Und zu dem vorhergehenden Ion: Flatbars an DH-Bikes mag ich garnicht.


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2010)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> Hey, wollte mal fragen, ob von euch noch jemand Probleme mit der Kettenlinie bei dem M-Pire hat?
> Bzw dass die Kette auf der Kettenstrebe fast dauerhaft aufliegt (bei 42er Blatt vorne).
> Was kann man da evtl machen?
> 
> Kann ja noch an der Dämpferanlenkung was verstellen, aber bringts was?



omg


----------



## Tillninjo (9. Dezember 2010)

was gibts denn da zu lachen? 

kannste ja mal m Kalle sagen   schau doch mal im Nicolai Katalog... 2004 S11/12... alles original also!  Wobei auf S13 das 2003er Team-Modell ist.
Allerdings ist meins auch vom KRC-Team.

Naja, werd lieber ne Mail an die Jungs schreiben.. hier kommt ja leider nur teilweise was sinnvolles bei rum. 
Wohl zu wenig eloxiert an meinem Bock


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nen 2005er Rahmen und da sieht das ganz anders aus. Ich würde versuchen mal den Dämpferschlitten nach oben zu schieben.


----------



## raschaa (10. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Und zu dem vorhergehenden Ion: Flatbars an DH-Bikes mag ich garnicht.



Mensch Jürgen,
das ist gar kein Flatbar...
allerdings ist das Mäxchen so klein der müsste eigentlich die Kröpfung nach unten drehen


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Dezember 2010)

Ihr seit alles Experten 
Die ersten M-Pire's waren alle so.
Es hat deutlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten für Geo und FW.

Ich denke es ist eine Einstellungssache am Knochen.
Lass den Schlitten genau so wie er ist.


----------



## raschaa (10. Dezember 2010)

ich denke auch tretlagerhöhe müsste reduziert werden...

du meintest sicher M-Pire und nicht ION....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, hast recht.
Ich war angenervt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Dezember 2010)

raschaa schrieb:


> Mensch Jürgen,
> das ist gar kein Flatbar...
> allerdings ist das Mäxchen so klein der müsste eigentlich die Kröpfung nach unten drehen



Ich meinte nicht das Raw sondern das in Post #1611.


@ Kunstflieger: Man kann nicht alles wissen, ich arbeit ja nicht bei Nicolai.


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2010)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> was gibts denn da zu lachen?
> 
> kannste ja mal m Kalle sagen   schau doch mal im Nicolai Katalog... 2004 S11/12... alles original also!  Wobei auf S13 das 2003er Team-Modell ist.
> Allerdings ist meins auch vom KRC-Team.
> ...



Sorry war nicht böse gemeint!
Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das Dein Rad mehr als verstellt aussieht und so die Diskussion etwas voran treiben


----------



## Tillninjo (10. Dezember 2010)

so, hier mal im Ganzen... mit den frisch verpackenten Geschenken im Hintergrund  :





"verstellt" ist daran übrigens nichts... auch wenns für dich so aussieht ;-)

hab mir jetzt noch n kleineres Kettenblatt geordert, mal schauen dass ich dann die Umlenkung anders montiere, damit das mit der Kette funzt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Dezember 2010)

Was ist denn das für eine Bremse vorn... die Bremsarmatur :eek


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Dezember 2010)

Bremse sollte eine Grimeca System 12 sein. Wie immer dürfte wohl auch hier gelten, dass Du am besten mal schnell bei Nicolai anrufst, dort wird Dir am besten geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Dezember 2010)

@Tillninjo: die Kollegen hier haben doch recht. Wenn deine Kette so über die Strebe läuft, dann ist definitiv was falsch (montiert). Mit einem kleineren Kettenblatt wird das ja eher noch schlimmer !


----------



## Tillninjo (12. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Bremse vorn... die Bremsarmatur :eek



wie schon richtig erkannt wurde ist das ne System 12 von Grimeca. super passend für den Sport... zu der Shiver sowieso. Was im Motorradsport schon gute Dienste getan hat, kann im Downhill nicht gerade schlecht sein.. Kenner werden wissen was ich meine.

sorry, aber hab hier echt das Gefühl hier kennt jeder nur noch Teile die kaum älter als zwei Jahre sind...

Auch wenn da nix eloxiert, von Hope oder Avid ist, so sollte es doch jeder Nicolai Fan kennen... wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Materie auskennt.

..naja, jeder soll soviel Nicolai's fahren, wie er sich selbst leisten kann.


..Jungs.. ihr seid einfach zu jung


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Dezember 2010)

Hui und das zu mir und Guru...

Schön wärs nochmal 10 Jahre jünger zu sein... aber weisst... ich arbeite gerade seit 20 Stunden, mein Bett ist noch ca. 2 Stunden weit weg und sowas mach ich öfter. Ich hab nebenbei dann auch noch andere Hobbies als jedes Biketeil der letzten 10 Jahre beim Vornamen zu kennen. Ich hab auch kein Bike das nicht mindestens 2 Jahre aufm Tacho hat und was Bremse betrifft geht nix über die Gustav.

Ich hab resprekt vor dem der alles weis - ich nicht. 


Ich hab 3 Nicolais und dann noch andere Fabrikate. Ums leisten gehts nicht, mehr wären unsinnig.


----------



## Jettj (12. Dezember 2010)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> wie schon richtig erkannt wurde ist das ne System 12 von Grimeca. super passend für den Sport... zu der Shiver sowieso. Was im Motorradsport schon gute Dienste getan hat, kann im Downhill nicht gerade schlecht sein.. Kenner werden wissen was ich meine.
> 
> sorry, aber hab hier echt das Gefühl hier kennt jeder nur noch Teile die kaum älter als zwei Jahre sind...
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch jung und kenne viele sachen von 2000 bis 2011  .
Die besten parts waren halt die von 2002 - 2005.

Achja super M-Pire


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Dezember 2010)

ne andere möglich keit als die anlenkung hinten zu verstellen gibts an dem m-pire wohl gar nicht,ich hatte auch nen 38er kettenblatt und da hat nix geschliffen,guckst in mein fotoalbum,allerdings hatte ich schon ne neuere version


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hui und das zu mir und Guru...
> 
> Schön wärs nochmal 10 Jahre jünger zu sein... aber weisst... ich arbeite gerade seit 20 Stunden, mein Bett ist noch ca. 2 Stunden weit weg und sowas mach ich öfter. Ich hab nebenbei dann auch noch andere Hobbies als jedes Biketeil der letzten 10 Jahre beim Vornamen zu kennen. Ich hab auch kein Bike das nicht mindestens 2 Jahre aufm Tacho hat und was Bremse betrifft geht nix über die Gustav.
> 
> ...



Mensch Pyro, ne Grimeca 12 mußte doch kennen.
Damit hat radikales Bergabbremsen angefangen, neben der Gustl.
Da konnte man einen Pfennig in den Ausgleichsbehälter legen um verdampfte/verlorene Bremsflüssigkeit auszugleichen
Frag nur den Eman
Der Bremsattel wurde dann von Shimano für die XT eingesetzt.

G.


----------



## Tillninjo (12. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mensch Pyro, ne Grimeca 12 mußte doch kennen.
> Damit hat radikales Bergabbremsen angefangen, neben der Gustl.
> Da konnte man einen Pfennig in den Ausgleichsbehälter legen um verdampfte/verlorene Bremsflüssigkeit auszugleichen
> Frag nur den Eman
> ...



nicht ganz. 
Die System 8 ist baugleich mit der XT. 
Die 12er hat größere Kolbenpaare. ;-)
Aber das mit dem Pfennig und dem verdampfen von Bremsflüssigkeit muss man wohl scheinbar wirklich nochmal erforschen... hört sich interessant an


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mensch Pyro, ne Grimeca 12 mußte doch kennen.
> Damit hat radikales Bergabbremsen angefangen, neben der Gustl.
> Da konnte man einen Pfennig in den Ausgleichsbehälter legen um verdampfte/verlorene Bremsflüssigkeit auszugleichen
> Frag nur den Eman
> ...



Ich glaub diese Hirnzelle wo das gespeichert war ist bei ner Flasche Rotwein im Bikepark draufgegangen...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2010)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> nicht ganz.
> Die System 8 ist baugleich mit der XT.
> Die 12er hat größere Kolbenpaare. ;-)
> Aber das mit dem Pfennig und dem verdampfen von Bremsflüssigkeit muss man wohl scheinbar wirklich nochmal erforschen... hört sich interessant an



Ahhh stimmt, ist doch schon zu lang her....oder auch der Rotwein


G.


----------



## raschaa (13. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich glaub diese Hirnzelle wo das gespeichert war ist bei ner Flasche Rotwein im Bikepark draufgegangen...



ich glaube das hat eher was mit im alter flüchtig werdender speicher zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Dezember 2010)

huhu,

gibts bilder von nem ion in L oder M mit Sitzrohr in S?


----------



## maik.k. (18. Dezember 2010)

mein M-Pire Neuaufbau 2010, es wird aber noch weiter Eloxiert


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich reih mich dann auch mal ein 





Frame: Nicolai ION ST 2011 (Size: M)
Fork: Boxxer Team 2010
Shock: Fox DHX 4.0 2009
Brakes: Avid Code 2009
Crank: Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1 DH, 170 mm
Chainring: Truvativ DH 38 Z
Chainguide: e.thirteen LG1+
Pedals: Wellgo MG1
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer Team
Rims: Mavic EX325
Hubs: Sun Ringle Abbah, Formula DC91
Tires: Maxxis HighRoller 2.5, Maxxis Swampthing 2.5
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9 medium
Shifter: SRAM X-7 Trigger
Sprocket: SRAM PG-950, 11-34
Saddle: NC-17 CC Ti
Seatpost: Truvativ Holzfeller
Clamp: Tune "Der Würger"
Stem: Straitline Ultra 28 mm
Headset: Acros AH-07
Handlebar: Funn Fatboy 750mm
Grips: NC-17 Take Control

Weight: 18.9 kg


----------



## Morti (18. Dezember 2010)

sehr geil, kommt gut mit den blauen parts


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein ION. Eigentlich jetzt fertig, geupgradet wird dann nur noch, wenn was kaputt geht.


----------



## WODAN (19. Dezember 2010)

maik.k. schrieb:


> mein M-Pire Neuaufbau 2010, es wird aber noch weiter Eloxiert



Kompliment!


----------



## WODAN (19. Dezember 2010)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Ich reih mich dann auch mal ein
> ###
> 
> Weight: 18.9 kg



Ganz schön schwer die Lady


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (19. Dezember 2010)

Na, Gewichtstuning kommt so nach und nach.. Tausche dann die Kurbel und en Laufradsatz zuerst. Da bin ich schon bei knapp 18 kg. Dann mal weiterschauen


----------



## softbiker (20. Dezember 2010)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Ich reih mich dann auch mal ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön auch speziell das elox-blau-Zeugs. Viele hätten noch blaue Naben gemacht das fände ich schon zu viel. Und konsequenter Aufbau, allerdings hald überall mit den schwersten Teilen die es gibt. Mit Ausnahme der Sattelklemme natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2010)

oh oh, ob das ikea expedit das aushält?
aber schönes sehr ion


----------



## c_w (20. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> oh oh, ob das ikea expedit das aushält?


Das will ich doch hoffen, auf meinem steht mein 42 Zoeller, und der wiegt auch nicht gerade wenig. Und nimmt bei einem entsprechenden Sturz sicher auch mehr Schaden als das Ion *g*


----------



## psc1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen,

heute soll UPS kommen


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Dezember 2010)

Daumendrücken!!


----------



## psc1 (22. Dezember 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Daumendrücken!!



danke, hat geholfen ;-)

jetzt noch feddisch schaffe, raus aus dem Büro und heim auspacken


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Dezember 2010)

fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (23. Dezember 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> fotos?



Werde es dieses Jahr nicht mehr fertig aufbauen, da es ja quasi gleich in den Urlaub geht....
Mal sehen in ich noch nen Zwischenstand posten kann ;-)


----------



## psc1 (25. Dezember 2010)

So morgen früh gehts in den Urlaub, bis dahin schon einmal 
die 1. Evolutionsstufe:





(die restlichen Teile kommen im Januar dran, inkl. neuem 2.35er VR  )


----------



## MaW:) (25. Dezember 2010)

Echt gut, is das Gold- oder Orangeelox?


----------



## psc1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Danke, schwarz -orange Eloxal


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (25. Dezember 2010)

Gefällt... Was kommen noch für Teile dran?


----------



## psc1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi danke

hab noch folgende Reile meines UFOs, die jetzt noch ans ION sollen:

X9 Schaltwerk und Shifter
Hope M4 Bremsen

Neu: Vorderreifen MuddyMary 2.35 g.g.

Todo: Aufkleber an den Felgen runterpopeln


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (25. Dezember 2010)

Schicke Sache das. Was hast du einen Steuersatz verbaut? Die Klemmung an der Gabel sieht so niedrig aus... Oder ist das die hohe Brücke an der Boxxer?


----------



## psc1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
Das ist der reset 118 HDAL mit hoher Brücke und nem schlanken spaces drunter.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Dezember 2010)

Den hohen Steuersatz und die hohe Brücke könnte man mit einem optionalen 1.5 Steuerrohr vermeiden.


----------



## Brainspiller (26. Dezember 2010)

das geht auch mit nem Acros steuersatz und 1 1/8.
Wie das Modell genau heisst weiss ich leider nicht.
Es ist der mit der großen Einpresstiefe.

Das passt mit flachen Brücken bei der Boxxer.
Hat ein Kumpel von mir so verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (26. Dezember 2010)

reset steuersatz und flache brücke geht auch bei 1 1/8!!! hat z.b. morti und viele andere von uns so...


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Dezember 2010)

Der entsprechende Acros Stuersatz ist der AH-07. Hat 22 mm Einpresstife und die flache Brücke kann verwendet werden.. Zudem auch nur fast halb so teuer wie der Reset


----------



## psc1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi
Bei meiner Körpergröße ist die Variante mit dem Reset schon passend. Der Aufbau ist genauso flach wie an meinem UFO und das war flacher als damals verglichene IONs.

Guts Nächtle, diesmal aus HH


----------



## raschaa (27. Dezember 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hi
> Bei meiner Körpergröße ist die Variante mit dem Reset schon passend. Der Aufbau ist genauso flach wie an meinem UFO und das war flacher als damals verglichene IONs.
> 
> Guts Nächtle, diesmal aus HH



Bike sieht lecker aus 

dennoch empfehle ich nochmal die montageanleitung der boxxer zu studieren, die standrohre dürfen oben maximal +/- 2mm rausschauen...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2010)

Neee...sie müssen mindestens 2mm rauskuggn.

G.


----------



## psc1 (28. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Neee...sie müssen mindestens 2mm rauskuggn.
> 
> G.



So hab ich's auch in Erinnerung, aber ich schau mal nach...,


----------



## WODAN (28. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Kuwahades (28. Dezember 2010)

bei mir gehen max. 2mm sonst schlägt das Casting an die untere Brücke.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MaW:) (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich will mir ein Vvid Air als Ersatzdämpfer, für mein ION, zulegen. Wenn ich mir die Nicolai und Rock Shox anleitung anseh komm ich irgendwie durcheinander
Welches Setup brauch ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (28. Dezember 2010)

@kuwahades
da du wohl nen älteres ion hast mit langem steuerrohr musst du eigentlich die hohe brücke fahren,musste ich auch,dann hast auch mehr spielraum zum verstellen


----------



## p.2-max (28. Dezember 2010)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mir ein Vvid Air als Ersatzdämpfer, für mein ION, zulegen. Wenn ich mir die Nicolai und Rock Shox anleitung anseh komm ich irgendwie durcheinander
> Welches Setup brauch ich?



fahre nen vivid air im ion, was willst du wissen, welches tune du brauchst??
wäre mid-tune.

max


----------



## MaW:) (28. Dezember 2010)

Wirklich laut Nicolai angabe wäre es zur Rock Shox anleitung eine H, wegen dem Übersetzungverhältnisses...beim rest der Rock Shox anleitung komm ich durcheinander.

Wie fährt sich die Mid-tune so, verhalten am Anfang und Ende des Hubs??


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Dezember 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @kuwahades
> da du wohl nen älteres ion hast mit langem steuerrohr musst du eigentlich die hohe brücke fahren,musste ich auch,dann hast auch mehr spielraum zum verstellen



Steuerrohr ist abgedreht, funktioniert mit der flachen Brücke sehr gut.
Habe über die Dämpferschiene meine Geometrie eingestellt, funktioniert sehr gut. 
Kann zwischen 1,18m Radstand und 1,16m alles nach belieben einstellen, fahre im Moment etwas steileren Lenkwinkel mit den 1,16m Radstand, bei 1,18m setzt in Winterberg an manchen Kanten das Kettenblatt auf, da wäre eine Winkelverstellung über die hohe Brücke wahrscheinlich sinnvoller.
Aber bei 1,18m muss man das Ion in Kurven zwingen und das geht ganz schön auf die Kondition 
bin im Moment zufrieden, aber ne Hohe Brücke würde ich vielleicht irgendwann mal ausprobieren.
Danke für die Denkanregung






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## p.2-max (29. Dezember 2010)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Wirklich laut Nicolai angabe wäre es zur Rock Shox anleitung eine H, wegen dem Übersetzungverhältnisses...beim rest der Rock Shox anleitung komm ich durcheinander.
> 
> Wie fährt sich die Mid-tune so, verhalten am Anfang und Ende des Hubs??



der dämpfer von mir ist von nicolai, den air gibt es nicht in h sondern nur in high, mid und low tune. mid tune passt so wie ich das sehe sehr sehr gut, der dämpfer rauscht net irgendwie durch den federweg, ist am anfang hammer geil vom losbrechmoment, federt sehr gut, ich bin damit mehr als zufrieden. kann meiner meinung nach genausoviel wie nen vivid coil.


----------



## MaW:) (29. Dezember 2010)

Ok danke, sorry für die Verwirrung von mir. Ich weis ja das es den Dämpfer in high(h), mid(m) und Low(l) gibt. Gut das du den Dämpfer von Nicolai hast, da weis 100% bescheid, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (29. Dezember 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> bei mir gehen max. 2mm sonst schlägt das Casting an die untere Brücke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...was ist denn das für eine schicke Farbe, kawa-grün??


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja müsste Kawa grün sein, habs gebraucht gekauft


----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> der dämpfer von mir ist von nicolai, den air gibt es nicht in h sondern nur in high, mid und low tune. mid tune passt so wie ich das sehe sehr sehr gut, der dämpfer rauscht net irgendwie durch den federweg, ist am anfang hammer geil vom losbrechmoment, federt sehr gut, ich bin damit mehr als zufrieden. kann meiner meinung nach genausoviel wie nen vivid coil.



Hi,
kannst Du mal Bilder posten vom ION mit Vivid Air?
Gruß


----------



## dangerousD (29. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

nach 3 schönen Jahren mit meinem Ion wurde es Zeit für ein paar Änderungen... 

Zunächst mal eine neue Sattelstütze:




Dann noch ein paar neue Pedale:




...und dann war da noch irgendwas. Naja, ihr werdet es schon finden 














 Freue mich schon auf die kommende schneefreie Saison


----------



## Pure_Power (29. Dezember 2010)

Bald ist es fertig, man beachte den rosa farbigen Safetyfüßling


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Dezember 2010)

@dirk
sehr schön geworden!!!vor allem die farbe rockt,und der ccdb natürlich auch


----------



## p.2-max (30. Dezember 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst Du mal Bilder posten vom ION mit Vivid Air?
> Gruß



war vor 2 seiten schonmal drin glaube ich, aber egal, hier:


----------



## enemy111 (30. Dezember 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nach 3 schönen Jahren mit meinem Ion wurde es Zeit für ein paar Änderungen...
> 
> ...




wie heißt die farbe?


----------



## Morti (30. Dezember 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> reset steuersatz und flache brücke geht auch bei 1 1/8!!! hat z.b. morti und viele andere von uns so...



steuerrohr auf 113mm gedreht, aber ist trotzdem ziemlich knapp


----------



## mdk187? (30. Dezember 2010)

Orange elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (30. Dezember 2010)

Wie knapp ist denn knapp? Finde die hohe Brücke an meinem Ion nicht so dolle...


----------



## enemy111 (30. Dezember 2010)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Orange elox




danke


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Dezember 2010)

Manche würden vielleicht sagen: Um Sackhaaresbreite ;-) 
Aber im Ernst, es passt schon. Ich würde für die obere Schale den "LP" (lowprofile) nehmen, der hat 17 mm, statt 20,5 mm Aufbauhöhe.
Ich persönlich hab' mich aber für den Acros AH-07 entschieden, bin damit top zufrieden und hab sogar noch ein paar Milimeter Platz.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade im Konfigurator nachgeschaut. Da kostet das Elox 200,- Euro für den Hauptrahmen und nochmal 200,-für den Hinterbau.
Stimmt das so ?


----------



## psc1 (30. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe gerade im Konfigurator nachgeschaut. Da kostet das Elox 200,- Euro für den Hauptrahmen und nochmal 200,-für den Hinterbau.
> Stimmt das so ?



Ja, timmt so lt. Preistabelle


----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2010)

Tja, preislich liegt N halt immer an der oberen Grenze. Auch einen Aufpreis für einen 1.5er Steuerohr finde ich überflüssig.


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auch einen Aufpreis für einen 1.5er Steuerohr finde ich überflüssig.



Das finde ich auch zum :kotz: und regt mich immer noch auf. ich habe aber in den sauren Apfel gebissen und es war technisch die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Morti (2. Januar 2011)

gibts das ION in xxxxxs?


----------



## raschaa (2. Januar 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> gibts das ION in xxxxxs?



ich glaube Kalle hat eine 20" version in der mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter95 (2. Januar 2011)

Mini ION !


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Januar 2011)

ich nehme erstmal eins in 16"


----------



## pfalz (3. Januar 2011)

und ich will meines endlich überhaupt mal haben...


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, da war ja was .....


----------



## psc1 (4. Januar 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> gibts das ION in xxxxxs?



Klasse


----------



## stuk (4. Januar 2011)

süüüüß
(musste mir grade auch sofort die mütze bei frau ulla bestellen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> und ich will meines endlich überhaupt mal haben...


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2011)

weil es so schön war, gleich nochmal


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2011)

sag ich doch...   alle warten u. "er"  wird immer beliefert.


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. Januar 2011)

könnt am Bestechungsgeld liegen welches monatl. an den Vinc fließt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Januar 2011)

Schicke Teile! Da ist wohl die onepointfive-Manie ausgebrochen 
Das blaue mit den goldischen Felgen wird ja auch mal EDEL! Beide eigentlich!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> könnt am Bestechungsgeld liegen welches monatl. an den Vinc fließt




Ok ! 
ich muss dann wohl mein anderes "druckmittel" in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2011)

Warum muß da immer Extra Love dran sein ? Mit dem CCDB sind die Rahmen mehr als geil, da brauchts keine optischen Gags.
Und 1.5 sollte langsam auch bei N mal Standard werden, zumindest beim Ion.


----------



## Schwabi (7. Januar 2011)

die option auf 1.5 ist natürlich gut.
aber standard darf das doch nicht werden beim ion.
das ist ein dh bike.
welche dh gabel hat denn bitteschön 1.5 ???
standard ist es beim ufo. und da ist es ja auch gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Januar 2011)

Wozu 1.5? Das sieht beim ION meiner Meinung nach aus, als wenn ich eine Konservendose vorn angebraten wurde. Bei Glory, Session und Co. mag das vielleicht stimmig aussehen, da sind die Wandstärken ja aber auch vom Rest des Rahmens ähnlich.

Mag jetzt vielleicht etwas überzogen sein...


----------



## Schwabi (7. Januar 2011)

seh ich auch so.
das ion ist doch ein schicker schlanker rahmen.
da passt 1.5 echt nicht so gut rein.
ist natürlich geschmackssache.
und natürlich habe ich nichts gegen 1.5.
aber standard sollte das beim ion wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2011)

Schwabi schrieb:


> die option auf 1.5 ist natürlich gut.
> aber standard darf das doch nicht werden beim ion.
> das ist ein dh bike.
> welche dh gabel hat denn bitteschön 1.5 ???
> standard ist es beim ufo. und da ist es ja auch gut aufgehoben.



Da ist doch Unsinn. Mit 1.5er Standard kann man extrem flache Steuersätze für die 1 1/8 Gabeln montieren und außerdem passen dann auch die modernen Winkelsteuersätze.


----------



## Peter95 (7. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


>


 

was ist das für ein blau?


----------



## Brainspiller (7. Januar 2011)

stell bitte mal bilder von den bikes rein wenn sie fertig sind.
die sehen jetzt schoon sehr gut aus.
Bin gespannt was daraus wird.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Januar 2011)

Hätt' ich nur nix gesacht'... ist doch Woscht ob 1.5 oder 1-1/8 Hauptsache fahren und Spass haben. Das tolle ist doch: Beides ist machbar, also jeder wie er will. 

@ Peter: Das ist Werkstattschubladenblau ;-)
(verlass' dich nicht auf Fotos, je nach Blitz/Einstellung/Licht etc. kann das total unterschiedlich rüberkommen)


----------



## Peter95 (7. Januar 2011)

achso ok!


----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2011)

Kobaltblau RAL 5013


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sag ich doch...   alle warten u. "er"  wird immer beliefert.



aber nur, wenns kein Tandem in kawa ist...



pfalz schrieb:


> Kobaltblau RAL 5013


habs heute mit eigenen Augen sehen dürfen. Atemberaubend schön !!!


----------



## psc1 (7. Januar 2011)

SO - fertig, denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (7. Januar 2011)

Schon nen bisle geil geworden....


----------



## Rischer (7. Januar 2011)

beste!


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Januar 2011)

stimmt 1,5 macht an nem downhiller keinen sinn...setzt sich auch irgendwie nicht durch...

extra love rockt,am schwarz/roten jedenfalls!!!

gold find ich auch schlimm,an dem hier oben stört es mich sehr auch wenns stimmig aufgebaut ist,abgesehen vom übel hohem steuersatz


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Januar 2011)

@ Pfalz

 von den ION`s beim Rainer, gehört dir da eins davon?

PS: Frohes Neues allerseits , Hals und Beinbruch für das neue Jahr!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2011)

@ psc1 
einfach super 

wat faselt "der komische" martin ?


----------



## psc1 (8. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ psc1
> einfach super
> 
> wat faselt "der komische" martin ?



Danke ;-).  (das AM verändert sich auch gerade)

@ all, ebenfalls ein Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (8. Januar 2011)

Falls Jemand ein MPire verkaufen will > PM


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ psc1
> einfach super



dito, geile Karre


----------



## psc1 (8. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> dito, geile Karre



Dängeschöön ;-)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Januar 2011)

Geile Kiste, Schaltwerk könnte auch noch orange, dann wärs perfekt.


----------



## c_w (8. Januar 2011)

Und der Knopp an der Boxxer ;-)


----------



## pfalz (8. Januar 2011)

@bostad

jup...der blau-goldene Nuttenschlepper 

aber die goldene Felge ist nüsch mir...


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr geil Pfalz, das blau gefällt mir richtig gut!!


----------



## psc1 (8. Januar 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> jup...der blau-goldene Nuttenschlepper ...




Hehe, das wird fett ;-)


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

Hell Yeah!

wann is das näxte Pufftreffen?
(ab Mitte Februrar is alles möglich - da is meine Über-Boxxer da!)


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hell Yeah!
> 
> wann is das näxte Pufftreffen?
> (ab Mitte Februrar is alles möglich - da is meine Über-Boxxer da!)



Inkl. Fahrtechnik-Training?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

wieso, Fahrtechnik hat man oder hat man nicht.
ich hab sie nicht!

wofür dann trainieren...


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wieso, Fahrtechnik hat man oder hat man nicht.
> ich hab sie nicht!
> 
> wofür dann trainieren...



 Alles Einstellungssache 

Sowohl bei Technik, als auch Fahrtechnik...


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

nö

ein Kind hat auch kein Problem damit,
nicht Auto fahren zu können
weil es nicht weiss, was Auto fahren ist...

daher ignoriere ich das Problem einfach weg ;-)


----------



## enemy111 (11. Januar 2011)

Stand für Saison 2011:




irgendwann, wenn ich wieder flüssig bin:
Hope M4 oder V2
Lenker- Sixpack oder Raceface
Sattel


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Januar 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Stand für Saison 2011:
> irgendwann, wenn ich wieder flüssig bin:
> Hope M4 oder V2 V2, die M4 war mir zu schwach auf der Brust
> Lenker- Sixpack oder Raceface Sixpack Lenker macht sich bisher sehr gut bei mir
> Sattel SDG Ti Fly oder Selle SLR TT, beide schön leicht und schick, der SDG macht sich bisher auch sehr gut bei mir, allerdings die iBeam Variante


.


----------



## enemy111 (11. Januar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> .




okay  
.. hab mich auch schon umgehört. viele kritisieren, dass die M4 zwar super dosierbar sei, dafür allerdings nicht so viel power wie die V2 hat..
allerdings muss man bedenken, dass ich nur mit ausrüstung 63kg auf die waage bringe. hoffe ja, dass ich beide irgendwann vorher mal probefahren kann.

bin erst mal bis zum 21.01 auf skikurs mit dem sportkurs von der schule - danach müssen wir mal zusammen fahren!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Januar 2011)

Wär mein Sunn nicht entwendet worden, hättste die M4 mal bei mir testen können 
Und ja, wenn du wieder da bist, müssen wir unbedingt mal ne ordentliche Runde zusammen fahren 

PS: Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung etwas mehr als 85kg, dann könnte die M4 bei dir ja doch passen.


----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2011)

meiner Erfahrung: 
die m4 ist super (besser als die V2) zu dosieren und hat genug Bremspower. (90Kilo mit Ausrüstung jedoch AM-Fahrer)
Die V2 hat mehr (mir soviel) Power und ist somit schwerer zu kontrollieren. 

Das Grüne da oben ist sehr schön! Ist die Farbe auch British Racing Green?
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

UPS benachrichtingung... erhalten 
gleich flattert ein ION -ST ins haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2011)

Holst du dir doch wieder einen DHer ?


----------



## patrese (12. Januar 2011)

wer interesse hat sich ein schönes Ion anzuschauen...


----------



## enemy111 (12. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> meiner Erfahrung:
> die m4 ist super (besser als die V2) zu dosieren und hat genug Bremspower. (90Kilo mit Ausrüstung jedoch AM-Fahrer)
> Die V2 hat mehr (mir soviel) Power und ist somit schwerer zu kontrollieren.
> 
> ...



danke und ja, farbe ist british racing green.
ich hoffe einfach, dass ich beide bremsen vorher testen kann, blind kaufen ist schei.. !


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Holst du dir doch wieder einen DHer ?



es wird leider nicht mein rahmen... 
jedoch werde ich (bei zeiten) auch ein ION besitzen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Januar 2011)

Coooool! Das klingt gut!!!


----------



## softbiker (12. Januar 2011)

Ich auch will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> .....auch ein ION besitzen.


----------



## pfalz (12. Januar 2011)

so, mal 'n kurzer Zwischenstand...Bessere Bilder, wenns fertig ist...


----------



## enemy111 (12. Januar 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> so, mal 'n kurzer Zwischenstand...Bessere Bilder, wenns fertig ist...



welche bremse? feedback?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2011)

Hope Tech V2.


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jedoch werde ich (bei zeiten) auch ein ION besitzen.



me to. 

Muss nur noch sparen


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2011)

es war die schnellste -N- lieferung seit über 10 Jahren... ende Dez. 2010 bestellt,- gestern geliefert.


----------



## pfalz (13. Januar 2011)

> Hope Tech V2.



Rüüüüschdüüüsch.

War vorher schon am UFO montiert und fahre ich auch am Touren-Helius (jeweils vorne Vented, hinten Floating). Bremsleistung top, Dosierbarkeit ebenfalls (vielleicht nicht ganz so feinfühlig wie eine tech M4, aber bin ja auch kein Leichtgewicht...), und dicht sind beide. Mit Contec oder A2Z-Belägen auch keine Lärmentwicklung. Avid Elixier oder die Saint (aus dem Freundeskreis) waren mir zu digital...aber wie Alles ist auch das Geschmackssache.


----------



## pfalz (13. Januar 2011)

@Khujand

huiuiui, schick! Ist da noch Glitter im Orange, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## psc1 (13. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es war die schnellste -N- lieferung seit über 10 Jahren... ende Dez. 2010 bestellt,- gestern geliefert.



scheeee


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> @Khujand
> 
> huiuiui, schick! Ist da noch Glitter im Orange, oder sieht das nur so aus?



ne normal jägermeister 


@psc1  
meiner wird farblich anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (13. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @psc1
> meiner wird farblich anderes...



schon bestellt? - schon Infos?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> schon bestellt? - schon Infos?



ne noch nicht


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich schön !
Aber keiner kann den Finger von Extra Love Eloxal lassen. Schwarze Lagerabdeckungen wären 10x schöner.


----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2011)

sehe ich auch so
grade jägermeister und rot-elox finde ich das unglücklich......


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (13. Januar 2011)

ja die rahmenfarbe.....eine geschichte für sich

find die farbe echt geil aber war am überlegen ob vorne blau oder orange und da zu beiden die elox teile passten hab ich dann diese genommen um noch nachträglich die farbe zu ändern aber er sollte erstmal bestellt sein damit ich eine produktionswoche hab

da ich schon einen blutorangen rahmen mit " schwarzen eloxalteilen " hatte wollte ich dann dieses wochenende eig dann doch noch auf blau am hauptrahmen umschwenken aber da war es zu spät da war er schon in der post ^^


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Januar 2011)

Rot hin oder her, (weisse Deckel wären clean)aber  das Titan Elox ist soooo geil, deswegen hab ichs auch an meine Dämpferhalterung machen lassen. *Das ist ne glatte zehn Komma null.* 

Kommt ne weisse Boxxer rein ? Oder ne Fox? 

@Pfalz gefällt mir auch wunderbar, mir wurden die Intense Reifen auch nahegelegt, dann habe ich aber von bröckeligen Stollen gehört, bitte schreib mal bei Gelegenheit wie sich die Reifen so machen. Toll soviele neue ION´s


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2011)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> blutorangen rahmen mit " schwarzen eloxalteilen "



PS: der blutorangen  ION ST rahmen  (made by khujand)  steht zum verkauf !


----------



## WODAN (13. Januar 2011)

Hoffe die ganzen neuen IONs werden auch artgerecht ausgeführt und man sieht sich beim IXS Cup


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Januar 2011)

dich würde ich dann eh nur von hinten sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (13. Januar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> dich wrde ich dann eh nur von hinten sehen...



Beim IXS bin ich bei den Seniors auch nur im Mittelfeld


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (13. Januar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Kommt ne weisse Boxxer rein ? Oder ne Fox?



mal gucken was ich nehm....aber denke mal eine boxxer wc


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (13. Januar 2011)

gibts eigentlich ne Übersicht für alle Drehmomente am ION? Habe schon auf der HP geguckt aber nix in der Richtung gefunden!!

Wenn alle neuen Teile da sind gibts auch noch mal ein Update von meinem ION!!

Gruß


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Januar 2011)

hallo

auf der alten homepage, gab es im downloadbereich eine tabelle für alle gewindegrößen, ansonsten mal im netz suchen, sind ja alles DIN vorgaben!
gibt es für stahl & alu in allen größen.
check das mal
http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## maik.k. (15. Januar 2011)

endlich sind die Dorado Decals fertig


----------



## psc1 (15. Januar 2011)

Krasse Maschine !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (16. Januar 2011)

Artgerechte Haltung eines Raw ION bedeutet am besten in der Herde und mit viel Schlamm


----------



## p.2-max (16. Januar 2011)

genau so siehts aus, war ne top aktion!!! 

raw rules!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2011)

Schöne Sammlung. Das rechte mit der Gabel vom linken und den Laufrädern vom mittleren bitte zu mir !


----------



## p.2-max (16. Januar 2011)

da musst du aber birk, ragnar und mich noch überzeugen!!!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2011)

Wie heißt es in "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod":

"Wir haben aber nur drei Pferde !" 
"Drei sind zwei zuviel !"


----------



## joonider (18. Januar 2011)

Dann will ich meines mal vorstellen, auch wenn es noch nicht ganz fertig ist.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (19. Januar 2011)

die weißen felgen finde ich aber too much


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> die weißen felgen finde ich aber too much



+züge+kettenstrebenschutz+sattelstange


----------



## Prexl (19. Januar 2011)

Bis auf Sattel i.O.. hast die Folie noch drauf? 
Bin schon wieder auf der suche nach einem größerem ION


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Januar 2011)

so männers, die erste ausbaustufe der neuen BikeBauer I

ja ja da geht noch was, wir sind auch noch nicht fertig 







gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (20. Januar 2011)

Mit einem Vivid Air und Eloxalrahmen würdet ihr an der 16Kg Marke kratzen

Sehe gerade ihr könntet noch teilweise Titanschraubensätze nehm, gerade vordere Dämpferhalterung und Gabel


----------



## WODAN (20. Januar 2011)

Top, Thomas! 

Meines ist momentan bei 17,15 kg


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2011)

@Team Nicolai: sehr geil ! Mehr Bilder bitte ! Da sind man deutlich die Vorteile des 1.5er Steuerrohrs, alles schön kompakt und flach.


----------



## Jettj (20. Januar 2011)

BITTE !! Bilder von der seite


----------



## enemy111 (23. Januar 2011)

hat irgendwer sämtliche lager vom ion st ausgemessen?
falls ja, bitte posten!


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Januar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> BITTE !! Bilder von der seite



so schon mal eins, der rest folgt die woche nach dem fotoshooting mit ralf!!






gruß

der thomas


----------



## p.2-max (23. Januar 2011)

was das eigendlich für nen dämpfer???
sonst sehr schick.


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Januar 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> was das eigendlich für nen dämpfer???
> sonst sehr schick.


x fusion rc heißt der dämpfer!!


----------



## p.2-max (23. Januar 2011)

ah ok, und ist der gut, habe den noch nie in nem ion gesehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Januar 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> ah ok, und ist der gut, habe den noch nie in nem ion gesehn?


wir habe ihn bei den dirt masters 2010 zum ersten mal eingesetzt, hat die gesamte saison einen guten eindruck gemacht, und ist für 2011 in all unseren ion teambikes jetzt verbaut.

gruß

der Thomas


----------



## p.2-max (23. Januar 2011)

ok cool!


----------



## enemy111 (23. Januar 2011)

kennt keiner die maße von den lagern?


----------



## Jettj (23. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so schon mal eins, der rest folgt die woche nach dem fotoshooting mit ralf!!
> 
> gruß
> 
> der thomas




Einfach nur geil die Karre


----------



## Schwabi (23. Januar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil die Karre



machst du für den anderen nicolai fred bitte mal noch die bilder vom ufo.
danke dir.


----------



## Jettj (23. Januar 2011)

Welchen jetzt ? 
Gruss 
Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (23. Januar 2011)

sorry.
meine schuld.
hab nicht in dein album geschaut !!

vielen dank !!

grüsse

andre


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2011)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Januar 2011)

Meine Herr'n 

könnte gut werden


----------



## habbadu (24. Januar 2011)

uiuiui, im Puff wird an nem neuen Porno gebastelt


----------



## raschaa (24. Januar 2011)

habe beim stöbern auf meiner festplatte noch ein bild gefunden das ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte:





leider nicht in der endgültigen ausbaustufe aber dafür ein standesgemäßes pic....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Januar 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> habe beim stöbern auf meiner festplatte noch ein bild gefunden das ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Schönheit sollten wir auch nochmal in der letzten Ausbaustufe derart in Szene setzen. Wobei die letzten Bilder ja auch nicht sooo übel waren:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/644921


----------



## raschaa (24. Januar 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Deine Schönheit sollten wir auch nochmal in der letzten Ausbaustufe derart in Szene setzen. Wobei die letzten Bilder ja auch nicht sooo übel waren:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/644921



stimmt, hatte ich vergessen... wahrscheinlich weil ich die nicht auf MEINER festplatte habe


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Januar 2011)

jetzt wollen wir aber auch den rest sehen,ich persönlich find den steuersatz jetzt derbe hoch...


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Januar 2011)

@Guru: passt der 77Designz Vorbau auch mit flacher Brücke auf die Dorado oder Kolidieren dann die Standrohre mit dem Lenker ? Vorallem beim Flatbar ?


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> jetzt wollen wir aber auch den rest sehen,ich persönlich find den steuersatz jetzt derbe hoch...



Mein Reden; könnte man mit einem 1.5er Steuerrohr umgehen. Dann hätte man auch noch etwas Spielraum bei der Höheneinstellung der Dorado. So geht gar nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @Guru: passt der 77Designz Vorbau auch mit flacher Brücke auf die Dorado oder Kolidieren dann die Standrohre mit dem Lenker ? Vorallem beim Flatbar ?



Beide Brücken passen problemlos mit der Kombi.  

Weshalb sollte der Lenker
mit den Standrohren kollidieren?


----------



## John McLeash (25. Januar 2011)

Ist bei meiner so, wenn die Steuerrohrhöhe so flach ist das die Brücken tiefer kommen ist der Spielraum zwischen Lenker und Gabelrohren so klein, das das nur mit einem 55er Vorbau minimum passt.
Die 43mm funktionieren wohl nur weil das Steuerrohr so lang ist.
Der offset der Dorado bringt zwar einen längeren Radstand, aber mit dem Nachteil das die Lenker und Vorbauwahl stark eingeschränkt wird bei kurzen Steuerrohren.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Beide Brücken passen problemlos mit der Kombi.
> 
> Weshalb sollte der Lenker
> mit den Standrohren kollidieren?



Ich fahre die Dorado mit einem Straitline Vorbau mit 50mm und einem Sixpack Flatbar. Dort passt es nicht wirklich, ich musste die obere Brücke mit einem Spacer unterlegen da ich die Standrohre nicht durch die Brücke nach oben schieben kann weil sie sonst mit dem Lenker kollidieren würden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Januar 2011)

Das Weihnachtsgeld wurde im Verein scheinbar sinnvoll investiert 
Kleines Update an neuen IONs (teilweise noch nich ganz fertig, rote Griffe etc. werden noch getauscht, also nur mal so vorab): 

















Die Saison 2011 wird so geil


----------



## p.2-max (29. Januar 2011)

voll die ionvasion! 

2011 wird einfach nur gut!


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Januar 2011)

voll der ion-wahn


----------



## MLK-LAW (2. Februar 2011)

Grad mein ION geordert in XL! Im März gibts dann hoffentlich Bilder - mit 888 RC3 und Double Barrel.

Wer will mein NOX kaufen?


----------



## MLK-LAW (14. Februar 2011)

Noch eine Frage bezueglich Kettenfuehrung: Welche funktioniert am ION ohne Fummelei?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. Februar 2011)

e.thirteen LG1+ mit Tretlagerklemmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (14. Februar 2011)

die e.thirteen funzt auch mit iscg, ohne fummlerei...

oder die 77designz geht angeblich auch ohne fummlerei...


----------



## WODAN (14. Februar 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> die e.thirteen funzt auch mit iscg, ohne fummlerei...
> 
> oder die 77designz geht angeblich auch ohne fummlerei...



Ich hatte zuerst die E13 und dann die 77designz.
Von der Funktion find ich beide top, allerdings ist die Montage der 77 ein Kinderspiel. Keinerlei U-Scheiben unterlegen, einfach die Grundplatte festschrauben und danach seitlich die Führungen einstellen


----------



## p.2-max (14. Februar 2011)

ja ok die u-scheiben bei der e.thirteen brauch man, sind aber alle dabei. im gegensatz zur mrp-g2 muss man aber nix abdrehmeln, damits passt...


----------



## pfalz (14. Februar 2011)

> im gegensatz zur mrp-g2 muss man aber nix abdrehmeln, damits passt...



musst ich allerdings auch nicht...hat alles problemlos gepasst


----------



## pfalz (14. Februar 2011)

ach verd....kann man ja nicht vergleichen, hab die HS-ISCG-Aufnahme dran...Kommando zurück


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Februar 2011)

Hat schon jemand die Sixpack KeFü am ION ausprobiert? Da passen Preis und Gewicht meiner Meinung nach immerhin schon sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. Februar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Sixpack KeFü am ION ausprobiert? Da passen Preis und Gewicht meiner Meinung nach immerhin schon sehr gut.



Gibts die eigendlich auch mit Bashguard?


----------



## nollak (15. Februar 2011)

Ist ja baugleich mit der Superstar Plasma. Die kannste mit Bashguard kaufen.


----------



## WODAN (15. Februar 2011)

Fertig für die Saison 2011. Alles frisch geschmiert, ein paar Teile gewechselt und gewogen: 16,67kg wie abgebildet. Vivid Air ist unterwegs


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Februar 2011)

Ohhh wie ist das schön!!


----------



## psc1 (15. Februar 2011)

ach wie geil


----------



## nollak (15. Februar 2011)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Morti (15. Februar 2011)

eins der schönsten IONs


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2011)

Nice !


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Februar 2011)

Der Sattel wirkt IMO ein Bisschen lang, an sonsten wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Der Sattel wirkt IMO ein Bisschen lang, an sonsten wirklich sehr schön!



Der Sattel wirkt tatsächlich nur so lang, hat die gleiche Länge wie ein normaler SLR, nur etwas schmaler an der Front.

Teileliste habe ich zum Bild hinzugefügt 
>>> HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Der Sattel wirkt tatsächlich nur so lang, hat die gleiche Länge wie ein normaler SLR, nur etwas schmaler an der Front.
> 
> Teileliste habe ich zum Bild hinzugefügt
> >>> HIER



Die Schläuche fehlen

G.


----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Schläuche fehlen
> 
> G.



Sind im Gesamtgewicht dabei, habe das komplette Rad gewogen und nicht nur die Einzelteile addiert.

Füge sie noch hinzu, extra für Dich


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sind im Gesamtgewicht dabei, habe das komplette Rad gewogen und nicht nur die Einzelteile addiert.
> 
> Füge sie noch hinzu, extra für Dich



Supa

G.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Februar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Fertig für die Saison 2011. Alles frisch geschmiert, ein paar Teile gewechselt und gewogen: 16,67kg wie abgebildet. Vivid Air ist unterwegs




ja, kann man gerade so durchgehen lassen


----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja, kann man gerade so durchgehen lassen



Da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## pfalz (19. Februar 2011)

fäääärdsch (erstmal)





Bessere Bilder bei besserem Wetter...


----------



## Jettj (19. Februar 2011)

Wunderschön


----------



## habbadu (19. Februar 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> fäääärdsch (erstmal)



mit dem Aufbau haste dir mehr als eine Schorle verdient


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2011)

Schöner Bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Februar 2011)

@pfalz, einfach nur geil...schänes Gold


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Februar 2011)

Ja man
, geiles Rad!


----------



## Joker90 (21. Februar 2011)

@pfalz, das bike sieht echt geil aus


----------



## RPM (21. Februar 2011)

Hello ION owners, Sorry for my English.

I have just bought an ION, and have some questions. I hope you guys can help me.

Which hole gives the most travel?
What spring should I be using? I weigh 95kg with kit and like 33-40% sag. Shock is a Vivid 5.1.

Thanks.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Februar 2011)

The position in at the bottom gives you 197 mm travel at the rearwheel. The position at the top gives you 217 mm. The positions at the front are for diffent head angels and also bb heights...
Cannot tell you anything regarding your weight and the spring, but you might use two different spring rates based on the chosen travel. Just give it a try!
I'm using a 350 spring rate for 197 mm and a 400 spring rate with 217 mm in my DHX 4.0. My weight is about 70 kg with equipment...
Do you alreday have a spring mounted in your shock?


----------



## RPM (21. Februar 2011)

OK thanks. I have 500lb spring in top hole. Feels a little stiff.
The longer travel (top Hole) must have a higher leverage ratio. 

So if you ,move the shock up at the front you slacken the head angle but raise the BB, yes?
What is the standard HA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Februar 2011)

Your right with the connection between bb height and head angle. The standard head angle is 64.5°. You can also find the whole geometry data here. Unfortunately there is no information about the head angel as a function of the shock position...
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AoGexXROOxG2dGtSVjVGVGpLc3RsOHgtZU9xazA4dHc&authkey=CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=32&output=html

Linkage ratio:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...Joc19BUmc&hl=de&single=true&gid=6&output=html

Linkage characteristics:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...Joc19BUmc&hl=de&single=true&gid=4&output=html

Hope that helps...


----------



## Geißlein (21. Februar 2011)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> The position in at the bottom gives you 197 mm travel at the rearwheel. The position at the top gives you 217 mm. The positions at the front are for diffent head angels and also bb heights...
> Cannot tell you anything regarding your weight and the spring, but you might use two different spring rates based on the chosen travel. Just give it a try!
> I'm using a 350 spring rate for 197 mm and a 400 spring rate with 217 mm in my DHX 4.0. My weight is about 70 kg with equipment...
> Do you alreday have a spring mounted in your shock?



Bist Du Dir da sicher, dass das obere Loch 217mm Federweg freigibt ?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Februar 2011)

Hey,
jau, bin da sicher. Schau mal ins Techsheet (erster Link oben). Hier ein Auszug:

Federwege am Hinterbau / rear suspension travel / M 

Loch oben / top hole       197 mm

Loch unten / lowest hole 217 mm


----------



## MaW:) (21. Februar 2011)

Das obere Loch gibt 200mm und das untere 230mm!!


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Februar 2011)

Definitiv falsch. Hier stehts schwarz auf weiss:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=32&output=html


----------



## MaW:) (21. Februar 2011)

Aso, ok. 
Aber warum steht dann hier was anderes http://www.nicolai.net/18-0-ION+ST.html

Leichter Betrug am Kunden ,würd ich mal sagen?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Februar 2011)

In dem techsheet stand auch mal was anderes drin. Wurde aber Ende letzten Jahres geändert... Schon nen bisle daneben.


----------



## Der_Graf (21. Februar 2011)

"The position in at the bottom gives you 197 mm travel at the rearwheel. The position at the top gives you 217 mm."

Dennoch scheint dann diese Info hier falsch zu sein, wenn mich gerade nicht alle Sinne verlassen haben?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Februar 2011)

This is the one and only truth:
"The position in at the bottom gives you 197 mm travel at the rearwheel. The position at the top gives you 217 mm."


----------



## RPM (21. Februar 2011)

Thank you for the info, my frame is from 2008. Has the geometry / travel changed to the current 2011 frame?

Many thanks.




Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Your right with the connection between bb height and head angle. The standard head angle is 64.5°. You can also find the whole geometry data here. Unfortunately there is no information about the head angel as a function of the shock position...
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AoGexXROOxG2dGtSVjVGVGpLc3RsOHgtZU9xazA4dHc&authkey=CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=32&output=html
> 
> Linkage ratio:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (21. Februar 2011)

Techsheet Nicolai schrieb:


> Federwege am Hinterbau / rear suspension travel / M/
> Loch oben / top hole 			197 mm
> Loch unten / lowest hole		217 mm



Regarding the frame geometry:
I think they slackened the head angle a bit at some point.
The 2010 tech sheet for example tells about a 65,7° angle.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Februar 2011)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> The position in at the bottom gives you 197 mm travel at the rearwheel. The position at the top gives you 217 mm. The positions at the front are for diffent head angels and also bb heights...





Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Hey,
> jau, bin da sicher. Schau mal ins Techsheet (erster Link oben). Hier ein  Auszug:
> 
> Federwege am Hinterbau / rear suspension travel / M
> ...



Junger, Du widersprichst Dir da selbst... richtig ist Dein Verweis auf's TechSheet, obere Position = 197mm, untere Position = 217mm.

@RPM
Tuse Dohnfisch got it screwed up. Top position at the lever gives you 197mm and a stiff set up, lower position at the lever gives you a more "plush" feeling and 217mm.

As for the spring: at 100kg rider weight incl. armour I am using a 550lbs spring (CCDB). I used to ride on an MP tuned Fox DHX, using a 650lbs spring (always riding the 197mm set up, top hole  ) So your truth should be somewhere between those... a lighter spring of course makes a plush ride but tends to bottom out too fast, especially if you are going fast. The question is whether the Vivid's compression damping can handle a lighter spring or not...  The CCDB can.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Februar 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Junger, Du widersprichst Dir da selbst... richtig ist Dein Verweis auf's TechSheet, obere Position = 197mm, untere Position = 217mm.



Excuse me. I got it wrong 

The techsheet is right...


----------



## pfalz (21. Februar 2011)

Would agree with the spring rate dangerousD gave. I am running a 550lbs spring in my ION (having a CCDB), set up to max travel, weight is about 95kg ready to ride. Works fine!

Cheers


----------



## vollgas! (21. Februar 2011)

weiß eigentlich irgendjemand, wie es sich mit der geometrie bei den 2010er und 2011er modellen verhält? dem 2010er tech sheet traue ich nämlich nicht. das tech sheet war 2009 und 2010 gleich, allerdings haben die 2010er modelle ein 114mm langes steuerrohr, nicht 125mm wie im angeblichen 2010er tech sheet -> von 2009 auf 2010 gab es folglich eine änderung. wurde von 2010 auf 2011 nochmal etwas geändert?
was mich konkret interessieren würde ist der lw beim 2010er modell (114mm 1 1/8" steuerrohr) mit 2010er boxxer so tief wie geht für die normale schlittenposition und um eins verschoben richtung flacher... ich messe in der flachen position aus photos etwas unter 64°, hab allerdings kein gefühl dafür, wie genau die methode ist...


----------



## RPM (22. Februar 2011)

Measured the travel and bottom hole gives most travel. 
I think the spring is good. Firm @ 197mm and super plush @ 217mm.
Thanks.


----------



## raschaa (22. Februar 2011)

@ RPM

you might want to check out the english Nicolai subforum at mtbr.com, here's the link to the Nicolai Ion ST - Setup Database  thread...


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Februar 2011)

Die Mutter aller Schlachten!!







Grüsse vom BikeBauer!!


----------



## psc1 (25. Februar 2011)

immer wieder klasse das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RPM (25. Februar 2011)

M-pire with extra love forks

Here is mine.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (25. Februar 2011)

Endlich mal gefahren nach neunmonatiger Verletzungspause:






Rahmen: Nicolai ION ST 2011 (Size: M)
Gabel: Boxxer Team 2010
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0 2009
Bremsen: Avid Code 2009
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1 DH, 170 mm
Kettenblatt: e.thirteen Guidering 36 z
Kettenführung: e.thirteen LG1+
Pedale: Wellgo MG1
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer
Felgen: Mavic EX721
Naben: Hope Pro II
Reifen: Maxxis HighRoller 2.5, Maxxis Swampthing 2.5
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-9 short 
Schalthebel: SRAM X-9 Trigger
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG 80, 11-28
Sattel: NC-17 CC Ti
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattelklemme: Tune "Der Würger"
Vorbau: Straitline Ultra 28 mm
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07
Lenker: Funn Fatboy 750mm
Griffe: NC-17 Take Control

17.8 kg


----------



## Rischer (25. Februar 2011)

Geiles Ion!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Februar 2011)

JA JA JA! Schönes Dingen!


----------



## pfalz (25. Februar 2011)

oh jaaa....legga das Ion


----------



## der-gute (26. Februar 2011)

Lass doch noch das boxxer Casting bei khujand abstrahlen und dann klar lackieren.

Dazu noch blaue Deals an die boxxer

Tres chic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Februar 2011)

Hm.. Na, die Boxxer bleibt weiss, gefällt mir sehr gut. Die blauen Decals geistern auch schon was länger in meinem Kopf rum .


----------



## der Digge (26. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich würde ich sagen die Farbzusammenstellung geht garnicht, aber das Rad hat was


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Februar 2011)

Die erste Line muss ein Nico sein 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842755]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Februar 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich sagen die Farbzusammenstellung geht garnicht, aber das Rad hat was


War auch erst etwas skeptisch... Aber in echt siehts noch besser aus


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Februar 2011)

Mein ION dann auch mal wieder:




Bild ist mit einem Handy aufgenommen und dann noch runter skaliert, deshalb die etwas miserable Qualität.
Kette fehlt gerade, weil das Schaltwerk hinüber ist und ich auf Ersatz warte.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Februar 2011)

Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? Ich hatte irgendwie nur zwei Schrauben an der Schlittenverstellung... Komisch.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Februar 2011)

Ist Rahmengröße L.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Februar 2011)

Danke... Dann liegst vielleicht an der Rahmengröße.


----------



## trailterror (26. Februar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Die erste Line muss ein Nico sein
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842755]
> 
> ...




Äusserst geil!


----------



## Geißlein (1. März 2011)

Wie läuft eigentlich eine Bestellung bei Nicolai ab ?
Grundsätzlich nur über den Order Generator, oder gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten eine Bestellung aufzugeben ?
Laufen würde das Ganze über meinen Händler.
Was mich jetzt halt etwas stutzig macht, im Order Generator ist meine Wunschfarbe nicht hinterlegt und somit ist ein weiterkommen zum nächsten Schritt nicht möglich.
Zudem möchte ich eine weisse Druckstrebe im Hinterbau. Wie wird das mit dem Order Generator gehandelt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (1. März 2011)

ne weiße druckstrebe kann man bekommen, wenn man z.b. das ganze kommentiert bzw. im schritt 2 genauer ausführt.


----------



## Geißlein (1. März 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> ne weiße druckstrebe kann man bekommen, wenn man z.b. das ganze kommentiert bzw. im schritt 2 genauer ausführt.



Also Schritt 2 im Order Generator ist "Rahmengrösse auswählen". Ich glaub kaum, dass ich da die Farbwahl für meinen Hinterbau zusammenstellen kann.
Wie ich schon sagte, soll der Hauptrahmen eine Farbe bekommen, die nicht in der Farbauswahl zu finden ist. Ich kann zwar im "Kommentar" meine Wunschfarbe hinterlassen... komme so aber nicht weiter zum nächsten Schritt ohne dass ich eine Farbe aus der Liste ausgewählt habe.
Sprich, ich muss zuerst irgendeine hinterlegte Farbe aus der Liste auswählen und meine "Wunschfarbe" dann im "Kommentar" hinterlassen.

Dann kommt mein Rahmen sicherlich nicht so, wie ich ihn gerne hätte.


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

Mein Gott, wenn du eh über den Händler bestellst, könnt ihr das doch ruckzuck abklären.


----------



## BOSTAD (1. März 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Äusserst geil!



Danke sehr


----------



## p.2-max (1. März 2011)

ich meinte außerdem nich die rahmengröße ändern sondern wenn du im order generator eins weiter gehst, gibts nen großes feld mit bemerkungen... außerdem schickt nicolai dir ne mail wo du alles bestätigen musst.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (5. März 2011)

hi
ich habe vor in nächster Zeit die Lager an meinem ION zu wechseln. kann ich bei Nicolai ein ganzen Satz passend zum Rahmen bestellen? Brauche ich Spezialwerkzeug dafür?

Danke


----------



## dumabrain (5. März 2011)

Du kannst einen Satz Lager und Achsen bei Nicolai bestellen. 
Brauchst auch Werkzeug dazu, gibts auch bei Nicolai zu kaufen.
Schreibe einfach eine Mail hin.


----------



## MLK-LAW (6. März 2011)

Fährt eigentlich irgendwer sein ION mit einer TOTEM? Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken meine alte (perfekt funktionierende) Totem im ION weiter zu fahren. Hintergrund ist, dass ich wahrscheinlich noch vor Sommer auf Hammerschmidt umbaue und das Bike mehr in Richtung Technical Downhill/Freeride trimmen möchte. Die Einbauhöhen der Totem und der gängigen Doppelbrücken sind ja beinahe ident.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (6. März 2011)

hier mal mein neues ion für 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (6. März 2011)

Das wird gut


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. März 2011)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich irgendwer sein ION mit einer TOTEM? Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken meine alte (perfekt funktionierende) Totem im ION weiter zu fahren. Hintergrund ist, dass ich wahrscheinlich noch vor Sommer auf Hammerschmidt umbaue und das Bike mehr in Richtung Technical Downhill/Freeride trimmen möchte. Die Einbauhöhen der Totem und der gängigen Doppelbrücken sind ja beinahe ident.



die mtb rider hat das ion mal mit ner totem getestet mein ich...
die meinten das geht voll klar.
allerdings würd ich definitiv dann auf dem kleinen federweg bleiben (197mm), sonst wirds was unharmonisch, denk ich. für technische sachen könnt man den lenkwinkel steiler und das tretlager bischen höher setzen, dann läuft der hase!

gruß rainer


----------



## MLK-LAW (9. März 2011)

I kann nimmer warten! Am Freitag is es endlich soweit! UPS bringt mein ION (raw)!
Schon mal vorab die specs (weil ich mich doch schon so freu!!!!!!!!!!) die Bilder vom fertigen Radl gibts dann am Freitag gegen Mitternacht.....
ION ST raw (XL, 1.5", extralove)
CCDB/400
Chris King Headset (red)
Saint Kurbelsatz (36er Blatt, das 38er is noch nicht da)
Saint Schaltwerk
77 designz freesolo
CrankBros 5050XX (die werden ehebaldigst durch NukeProof ersetzt)
Laufräder:
Set 1 - Chris King (red) auf Mavic 823 und Conti Kaiser 
Set 2 - DT-Swiss 440 auf DT 5.1 und Conti Rain King
09'er Code (203/185) mit roten Goodridge Leitungen (und swissstop)
10'er Totem Coil DH (1.5)
Syncors Vorbau
Syntace Vector (76cm)
Syntace P6 Stütze
WTB Sattel 
ODI Rouge

traut sich wer eine Gewichtsschätzung abzugeben?


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Schätze um die 17,5 bis 18 kg.


----------



## MLK-LAW (9. März 2011)

wenn das wirklich unter 18kg kommt.....is ja kein einziger echter Leichtbauteil drauf. Aber definitiv leichter als mein altes NOX


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Kommt halt auch sehr auf die Reifen an, welche Größe und ob du sie tubeless fährst, was bei den Felgen ja möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (9. März 2011)

Hat das Haedset auch die richtige Einpresstiefe?? Sonst Garantieverlust auf Steuerohrbereich!!

Aso seh gerade hast ja 1.5 zoll Rohr, da passt ja alles^^


----------



## MLK-LAW (9. März 2011)

Das mit der Einpresstiefe ist mir noch nicht ganz klar: der chris king in 1.5" hat pro Lagerschale knapp 19,3mm - heisst das jetzt, dass ich 38,6mm Einpresstiefe habe oder "nur" 19,3? Jedenfalls wurde der Steuersatz von Nicolai eingepresst und die hätten wohl was gesagt wenn's nicht passt oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. März 2011)

1.5 King passt.


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. März 2011)

Es fehlen zwar noch der Dämpfer und der Steuersatz (bitte nicht fragen warum) aber sonst ist's komplett.


----------



## Pig-Mint (13. März 2011)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Es fehlen zwar noch der Dämpfer und der Steuersatz (bitte nicht fragen warum) aber sonst ist's komplett.



Das ION ist ein wirklich schönes Bike, aber das hier ist fast das am leblosesten gestaltete ION, dass ich je gesehen hab.
Irgendwie ist farblich alles Ton in Ton gehalten. 
Für einen Rahmen in "raw" deutlich zu langweilig und die Totem macht für mich keine wirklich gute Figur im ION.

Sorry für meine Meinung


----------



## dangerousD (13. März 2011)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Das ION ist ein wirklich schönes Bike, aber das hier ist fast das am leblosesten gestaltete ION, dass ich je gesehen hab.
> Irgendwie ist farblich alles Ton in Ton gehalten.
> Für einen Rahmen in "raw" deutlich zu langweilig und die Totem macht für mich keine wirklich gute Figur im ION.
> 
> Sorry für meine Meinung



Find's gar nicht so schlecht. Bunt kann inzwischen jeder (da nehme ich mich nicht aus), wobei ja auch einige wenige farbliche Akzente gesetzt sind. "Zurückhaltend" trifft es wohl eher. Und bzgl. Totem kommt es auf den Versuch an... warum nicht? Das ist ja das schöne am Custom-Aufbau - jedem, wie es beliebt.


----------



## MLK-LAW (13. März 2011)

Ich wollte ja ein Bike aufbauen mit einer sehr sauberen Optik. Grade die CNC Teile und Schweißarbeiten am Nicolai will ich auch sehen können - und herzeigen! Eigentlich geh ich da wahrscheinlich genau in die gegenteilige Richtung als Pig-Mint. Und ja: Wenn's vom Cane Creek auch eine "Silber-Variante gäbe, ich würd' sie kaufen. 
Muss aber auch sagen, dass die meisten gepulverten Nicolais bei mir keinen "Haben-Wollen-Reflex" auslösen. (Die Teamräder find ich gut, überhaupt alle mit weißer Druckstrebe). Vielleichts gefällts dann besser wenn der rote Steuersatz drin ist und die Laufräder mit den roten Naben? Oh noch was: Felgen haben schwarz zu sein - einzige Ausnahme: DeeMax.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf Dienstag, da gibts dann die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. März 2011)

Mir gefällt das Rad sehr sehr gut, vorrallem finde ich es gut das sich mal jemand traut eine SC im Ion zu verbauen. 
Ich bin vor einigen Tagen mit einem ION GB2 ein bisschen gerollt wo eine 66er verbaut war und das hat sich ganz interessant angefühlt. 

Wie ist denn Eure Meinung zu 240er Dämpfer im ION ?


----------



## softbiker (14. März 2011)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Es fehlen zwar noch der Dämpfer und der Steuersatz (bitte nicht fragen warum) aber sonst ist's komplett.



Also ich find es klasse so als Hardcore-Freerider.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur dass der Steuersatz nicht rot wird, und du evtl. den SLX-Bash austauscht dann ist das Ding doch spitze


----------



## MLK-LAW (14. März 2011)

Is zwar ein original Saint Bash (is der slx der gleiche, weil das ginge ja dann ueberhaupt nicht?!) aber sobald das 38er Blatt da is kommt der 77designz Bash rauf. Der Chris King wird rot (sorry), aber bei CK geht das von meiner Seite aus ok.
Und puncto "Totem": Ist meines Erachtens eine der besten Gabeln da draußen (besser als manche DC). Eingefahren und mit DH-Kartusche sowieso. Mag die (gefühlte) Bewegungsfreiheit einer SC, da ich zu 70% im technischen Segment fahr. Wenn ich doch auf 100% DH umstellen sollte kommt 'ne 888 rc3 Ti rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (14. März 2011)

Ähm sorry ich meinte ja saint-bash. Aber wenn ein 77 drauf kommt ist das ja eh super. Ich bin auch für Gabelfreiheit. Allerdings finde ich nen roten Steuersatz nicht gut. Der wäre mir zu auffälig im Gesamtbild. Aber dass ändert ja nichts an der Klasse des Rades.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2011)

also mir gefällt der Aufbau sehr gut!


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2011)

Mir auch ! Leitungen bitte auch noch schwarz !


----------



## WODAN (14. März 2011)

Was ist das?
O-Ton facebook: "NICOLAI New modle ION-14!!"


----------



## Rischer (14. März 2011)

Interessant...
aber die Wippe sieht gar nicht mal so gut aus


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2011)

bei Facebook gesehen??


----------



## WODAN (14. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bei Facebook gesehen??



Ist auf der Nicolai Seite aus Singapore verlinkt.


----------



## WODAN (14. März 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> Interessant...
> aber die Wippe sieht gar nicht mal so gut aus



Finde ich auch zu "grob" fürs das filigrane Bike.


----------



## pfalz (14. März 2011)

nö, net schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2011)

Eigentlich kennt man die Rahmenteile (Hinterbau, Gussets etc.) doch eher vom helius AM, mit dem Unterschied, dass Wippe und Dämpfer am Unterrohr befestigt sind...


----------



## softbiker (15. März 2011)

Das ist doch bestimmt ne Wunschanfertigung. Also ich traue Kalle sowas nicht zu. Der wird seinen Downhiller doch nicht so kastrieren. Außerdem spricht der Hinterbau doch absolut gegen Downhilleigenschaften.


----------



## Kuwahades (15. März 2011)

... sieht eher nach 4x, oder Slopestyle aus ?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2011)

zu dem ganzen RAW zeuchs,- mal was buntes.


----------



## raschaa (15. März 2011)

IIiiiieeeehhh, da ist ja Farbe auf dem Rahmen


----------



## njoerd (15. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... sieht eher nach 4x, oder Slopestyle aus ?


 mit dem schwerem Dämpfer? 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> zu dem ganzen RAW zeuchs,- mal was buntes.


schönes grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (15. März 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> schönes grün



sieht ja fast aus, wie meins 
cooles Teil Artur !
bin am überlegen meinen Rahmen und Schwinge anthrazit zu machen und einige Gussets, sowie Teile der Druckstreben und Kurbel hochglanz zu polieren 






x9 short Cage mit blauen Röllchen ist unterwegs und bin am überlegen ein blau eloxiertes Kettenblatt zu verbauen ? 
liegt schon hier


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sieht ja fast aus, wie meins
> ich glaube ich weiss auch von wem der Rahmen ist



vom wem wohl ? 

na von mir.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Was ist das?
> O-Ton facebook: "NICOLAI New modle ION-14!!"



ohh no.


----------



## stuk (15. März 2011)

das ding ist wohl ein 160er ION-AM-prototype......

khujand: schönes grün.....


----------



## Ti-Max (15. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> das ding ist wohl ein 160er ION-AM-prototype......



Dann wurde ja mein Ruf nach einem Short Travel Ion erhört. Due Ausführung lässt aber noch Verbesserungen zu bzw. ich hoffe zumindest darauf...


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Dann wurde ja mein Ruf nach einem Short Travel Ion erhört. Due Ausführung lässt aber noch Verbesserungen zu bzw. ich hoffe zumindest darauf...



Fang schon mal an das Nonius zu putzen


----------



## Ti-Max (15. März 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Fang schon mal an das Nonius zu putzen



Muss ich das Ding etwa sauber mitbringen

Wo sind die Bilder


----------



## stuk (15. März 2011)

putzen wird überbewertet.....


----------



## c_w (16. März 2011)

Eben bei Vortrieb / bike-components ein neues ION gesehen, weisse Boxxer, weisse Kettenstreben, schwarze Druckstreben, Hauptrahmen vorne blau, dann weiss, dann schwarz, also das Bike diagonal gestreift. Sah schick aus!
Vll findet's ja auch den Weg hier in die Gallerie...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. März 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Eben bei Vortrieb / bike-components ein neues ION gesehen, weisse Boxxer, weisse Kettenstreben, schwarze Druckstreben, Hauptrahmen vorne blau, dann weiss, dann schwarz, also das Bike diagonal gestreift. Sah schick aus!
> Vll findet's ja auch den Weg hier in die Gallerie...




bitteschön: 

















ION ST Sonderanfertigung, leichterer Rohrsatz, Gleitlager, 31.6mm Sitzrohr
Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
Fox DHX RC4 mit Titanfeder
Avid X.9 Elixir CR
Hope Pro2 mit HR Mavic EX721, VR NoTubes ZTR Flow
Saint Kurbel 165mm
e.13 LG1+
Hope Direct Mount Vorbau Blau
Race Face Atlas FR Lenker
Syntace P6 Stütze
Selle Italia SLR Fibra Sattel
Tune Würger Klemme
SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk short
SRAM X.0 ESP Trigger
Acros AH-06 Steuersatz
SLX 11-28 Kassette
HG93 Kette
Continental Rain King 2.5" Reifen
Michelin Aircomp Latex Schläuche
Acros A-Grip schwarz-blau
NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale

17.5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. März 2011)

fein fein das Ion


----------



## Rischer (17. März 2011)

extrem Geil


----------



## c_w (17. März 2011)

Hehe, bin gerade vorbeigelatscht, als ihr die Fotos draussen gemacht habt.


----------



## njoerd (17. März 2011)

bombe


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2011)

Sehr schön !


----------



## KHUJAND (18. März 2011)

vom,-
 derearl


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ###
> vom,-
> derearl



Sehr schön geworden!


----------



## njoerd (18. März 2011)

allerdings


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2011)

wenn wir schon bei den Kawas sind, dann mal meins mit Bambus, kurzem Schaltwerk, Kettenstrebenschutz und kleinerem Sattel.
Gruß an denEarl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. März 2011)

Richtig fett geworden    
kommt mir die Sattelstütze nur so dünn vor ?


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2011)

sind 30.9mm


----------



## Jettj (18. März 2011)

Sehr schöne Räder hier auf der Seite


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. März 2011)

Neueste Puffgeburt:





anwesend im Kreissaal Oberarzt & Godfather of Puffness "GURU39", Hebammerich & First Padawan of Puffness "AK77".

Wir begrüßen frisch im Leben eingetroffen "Ion 2011 mit 1,5 und CC-Angleset + 1° CCDB" im Deutschlandgewand! und wünschen dem Besitzer viel Spass mit seinem Kind.


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. März 2011)

das schaltwerk ist etwas lang oder?


----------



## pfalz (22. März 2011)

AK, wo bleibt Dein Bock???

Sehr schönes ION!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (22. März 2011)

- Bremsen
- Speichen
- Hammerschmidt
- Vorbau
- Ventildeckel
- Schaltwerk
- Kassette
- goldene Kette
- goldene Naben

:kotz:

Selten so ein hässliches ION gesehen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2011)

Bis auf's Schaltwerk


----------



## xMARTINx (22. März 2011)

ja der aufbau ist mal seltsam...


----------



## habbadu (22. März 2011)

@ neue Puffgeburt:

Sehr fett - und so patriotisch


@ Tuse Dohnfisch:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmwDTOwzatY"]YouTube        - Fresse halten[/nomedia]

und jetzt Allen noch nen schönen Abend mit mehr baiks


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. März 2011)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> - Bremsen
> - Speichen
> - Ventildeckel
> - Schaltwerk
> ...



So passts.


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. März 2011)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> das schaltwerk ist etwas lang oder? ansonsten wunderschoen



da kommt noch ne Saint oder nen X.0 dranne, sprach der Besitzer.

@pfalz, isch muss noch 4-5 Wochen warten und die Vorfreude wächst von Tag zu Tag


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. März 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> @ neue Puffgeburt:
> 
> Sehr fett - und so patriotisch



patriotisch trifft es sehr genau


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. März 2011)

Da hat aber einer ein besonders "teutsches" Bike aufgebaut. Wenn ich nur schon die Ventildeckel sehe, geh ich :kotz: Schade drum. Simmer hiä bein Hells Angels oda watt?


----------



## tanchoplatinum (22. März 2011)

ION ST mal ein bisschen gescheit bewegt, am Wartenberg.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2011)

Ich würde gerne schlichten, aber ich finds auch ein bisschen arg. Das Deutschland-Schwarz-Rot-Gold-Thema geht zwar nicht in endgültiger Penetranz auf, aber die Ventilkappen gehen mal gar nicht 

Die Gustels (sind doch die aus der Das-wars-Edition, oder?) find ich allerdings cool. Und die FR-HammerSchmidt: ist die von Nicolai vormontiert? Ich dachte, die machen nur die AM dran ..?

Die Naben schwarz und der ganze goldene Plunder rot und mir wär vielleicht einer abgegangen. Wie auch immer: Für das Schaltwerk gibts keine Entschuldigung 

Trotzdem viel Spaß damit, die Funktion dürfte über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (22. März 2011)

Kindergarten! 
Was ist an einem Eisernen Kreuz so schlimm? 

"Alles Geschmackssache" sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer ein besonders "teutsches" Bike aufgebaut. Wenn ich nur schon die Ventildeckel sehe, geh ich :kotz: Schade drum. Simmer hiä bein Hells Angels oda watt?




Ja, das Dachte ich auch als mir der nette junge Mann mit der Glatze und den Springerstiefeln den Baseballschläger ins Gesicht hielt und uns zwang dieses Baik aufzubauen 

Was ist an den Ventilkappen so schlecht, das Eiserne Kreuz wird auch heute noch verwendet?!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisernes_Kreuz

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisernes_Kreuz#Das_Eiserne_Kreuz_ab_1945

Dieses Rad hat mit dem schoiß den Du da rein interpretierst nichts gemein, versprochen!

Trotzdem bin ich froh in diesem Land zu Leben und sogar stolz darauf, warum auch nicht!


----------



## WODAN (22. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, das Dachte ich auch als mir der nette junge Mann mit der Glatze und den Springerstiefeln den Baseballschläger ins Gesicht hielt und uns zwang dieses Baik aufzubauen
> 
> Was ist an den Ventilkappen so schlecht, das Eiserne Kreuz wird auch heute noch verwendet?!
> 
> ...


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, das Dachte ich auch als mir der nette junge Mann mit der Glatze und den Springerstiefeln den Baseballschläger ins Gesicht hielt und uns zwang dieses Baik aufzubauen
> 
> Was ist an den Ventilkappen so schlecht, das Eiserne Kreuz wird auch heute noch verwendet?!
> 
> ...



Danke Meschta Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Und die FR-HammerSchmidt: ist die von Nicolai vormontiert? Ich dachte, die machen nur die AM dran ..?



Nein, dieser Anbau wurde "mir" mit Gewalt ab erzwungen


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2011)

Ich bin auch froh hier zu leben  ist sicher netter als z.B. in Libyen  aber stolz  Ich bin stolz, wenn ich lange oder besonders elegant durch die Luft fliege, aber dafür, hier geboren worden zu sein, kann ich ja nix. Ich finde Nationalstolz eben albern  ich hab ja weder den Ottomotor erfunden noch "Die Leiden des jungen Werthers" geschrieben 

Egal, prost  wir haben ja schließlich das beste Bier der Welt 
Sicher ein Grund sich zu freuen, aber Stolz zu sein?




guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, dieser Anbau wurde "mir" mit Gewalt ab erzwungen



Aha, mit Gewalt  also tatsächlich der kahlköpfige Mann mit dem Basie . Aber warum? Hat schon mal wer ne HS-AM kapott gekicht ..?


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Aber warum? Hat schon mal wer ne HS-AM kapott gekicht ..?



 Ich hatte sie rumliegen. Ich kenne keinen.


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer ne HS-AM kapott gekicht ..?



mir auch keiner bekannt aber wenn es wer schafft dann DER Besitzer des Baiks


----------



## tanchoplatinum (22. März 2011)

ION ST mal ein bisschen gescheit bewegt, am Wartenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (22. März 2011)

Ja das eiserne Kreuz ist gleichbedeutend mit Nazi, was fûr nen mist.an jeden zweiten wagen der auf old school gemacht sind eiserne kreuze und wenn das alles rechte sind haben wir echte Probleme...


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich bin auch froh hier zu leben  ist sicher netter als z.B. in Libyen  aber stolz  Ich bin stolz, wenn ich lange oder besonders elegant durch die Luft fliege, aber dafür, hier geboren worden zu sein, kann ich ja nix. Ich finde Nationalstolz eben albern  ich hab ja weder den Ottomotor erfunden noch "Die Leiden des jungen Werthers" geschrieben



Nerd


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2011)

Zumindest ein sehr "individuelles" Bike....


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja das eiserne Kreuz ist gleichbedeutend mit Nazi, was fûr nen mist.an jeden zweiten wagen der auf old school gemacht sind eiserne kreuze und wenn das alles rechte sind haben wir echte Probleme...



Das Wort "Nazi" ist hier nicht gefallen, aber warum man die Bundeswehr vergöttern möchte mag dem ein oder anderen eben nicht schlüssig erscheinen 



guru39 schrieb:


> Nerd



Garnerd  Garnett meinich


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was ist an den Ventilkappen so schlecht, das Eiserne Kreuz wird auch heute noch verwendet?!


Lass es mich kurz machen: Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mit jeglicher Deutschtümelei nix anfangen kann, finde ich das Bike einfach potthässlich. Da brauche ich nix reininterpretieren und da ist auch nichts "Kindergarten" dran. Aber wie geil, dass hier alle direkt von Glatzen, Baseballschlägern und Nazis plappern. Das war gar nicht meine erste Assoziation und davon hab ich auch nix geschrieben. Die war einfach nur: Hui, was für ein Fehltritt in Sachen Ästhetik.


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Hui, was für ein Fehltritt in Sachen Ästhetik.



Das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (23. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Egal, prost  wir haben ja schließlich das beste Bier der Welt



Das mit dem Bier sehe ich als Belgier anders.
Aber jeder so wie es ihm am besten schmeckt.


----------



## Kuwahades (23. März 2011)

Ich als linke Bazille kann Euch versichern, das an einem Eisernen Kreuz nix schlimmes ist.
Und wenn ich das Familienerbstück mal selber überreicht bekomme, es auch an die Wand hängen werde. 
Habe als Kind selber noch miterlebt, wie abgeschossenen Gliedmaßen über Jahrzente eine Famile beschäftigen können und einen Menschen, der mit 16 noch das ganze leben vor sich hatte für immer ans Bett fesseln.
Für mich ist das ein wichtiger Teil meiner Familie und nix anderes.
Und wenn man ein Eisernes Kreuz zeigen möchte, ohne nationalsozialistischen Hintergrund, geht das für mich in Ordnung !


----------



## Kuwahades (24. März 2011)




----------



## habbadu (24. März 2011)

...näher geht nicht! Tolles Foto, schöne Aktion und schickes Trikot


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. März 2011)

^^GOIL


----------



## Geißlein (25. März 2011)

Soooo, dann möchte ich die Gunst der Stunde kurz nutzen und "Hallo" in die Nicolai-Runde rufen.
Habe soeben mein Ion ST Rahmen bei meinem Händler bestellt.

In Kw 21 soll es dann so weit sein. Mehr wird aber noch nicht verraten.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. März 2011)

Das ist wech:






und das wird jetzt gequaelt 





large custom, ansonsten bodenstaendig ohne ueberraschungen mit kuhjand tuning


----------



## Rischer (26. März 2011)

geiles teil!


----------



## habbadu (27. März 2011)

würde ich auch so nehmen


----------



## c_w (27. März 2011)

Der Hund ist top ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (27. März 2011)

richtig gut


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. März 2011)

geiles Violett


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (30. März 2011)




----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

kommste vorbei ich hab weisse kabelbinder  

Bike ist der hammer...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2011)

Schick. 
Nen schwarzer schlankerer Vorbau würde es glaube noch verbessern.

Def. keine weißen Kabelbinder!!!!!  Hoffe das war Ironie oder Spaß vom KUHJAND.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schick.
> Nen schwarzer schlankerer Vorbau würde es glaube noch verbessern.
> 
> Def. keine weißen Kabelbinder!!!!!  Hoffe das war Ironie oder Spaß vom KHUJAND.



im bereich druckstrebenschutz müssen weisse kabelbinder hin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> im bereich druckstrebenschutz müssen weisse kabelbinder hin.


 
Das lasse ich durchgehen


----------



## MLK-LAW (30. März 2011)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


>


Kannst du mal Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe messen?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. März 2011)

Lenkwinkel müsste doch beim Ion 65,x° sein tretlager ? weiss ich grad nicht genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (30. März 2011)

Ich frag nur weil ich gesehen hab dass der Daempferschlitten realtiv weit vorne ist - standard ist das nicht - zumindest war meins "out of the box" um einiges weiter hinten, bei gemessenen 65 grad.


----------



## MaW:) (31. März 2011)

Da Nicolai zu faul ist, andersmaßige Verstärkung pro Rahmengroße herzustellen ist das normal


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (31. März 2011)

keine ahnung was für ein lenkwinkel das ist.....bei meinem alten ion war der am anfang auch anders eingestellt, hatte den dann auch auf genau die selbe lochposition umgestellt wie jetzt bei diesem


----------



## dangerousD (4. April 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Da Nicolai zu faul ist, andersmaßige Verstärkung pro Rahmengroße herzustellen ist das normal



Das nennt sich Standardisierung. Damit kann man den Handlingsaufwand im Fertigungsprozeß reduzieren.


----------



## enemy111 (4. April 2011)

hey
kann mir jemand schnell sagen, welchen Adapter ich für hinten (ION ST 2008) brauche bei einer 185mm Scheibe?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...Elixir-CR-Carbon-Scheibenbremsset::34597.html


Danke


----------



## Schwabi (4. April 2011)

Avid Caliper Disc Brake Adapter IS auf PM 185mm HR
ArtNr.: BR.AV.0047


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (5. April 2011)

danke


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2011)

Mein Ion ist bestellt


----------



## Kontragonist (11. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein Ion ist bestellt



Welchen Bock hast du verkauft?


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2011)

keinen 

Edit sagt: ich hab die Info die Du wolltest.


----------



## habbadu (11. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein Ion ist bestellt



Da freu isch misch für deine Bandscheibe


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein Ion ist bestellt



Und die ersten Kleinigkeiten dafür sind auch schon da


----------



## Kontragonist (15. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und die ersten Kleinigkeiten dafür sind auch schon da



Aaah: das wird ein Style-Revival


----------



## FullyBiker (15. April 2011)

Hi, ich will ein ION ST aufbauen und hab mir als Führung ne MRP G2 gekauft und die passt iwie nicht, habt ihr damit Erfahrungen, dass ich den sch.... dranbauen kann ? Beste Grüße vom Yo - Trail in Bad Hersfeld


----------



## MaW:) (15. April 2011)

Welchen Adapter hast dran?? oben oder unten?
Der obere ist für alt iscg und der neue hat noch extra Iscg05 dran.


----------



## FullyBiker (15. April 2011)

Das ist schon der moderene Adapter wo beides passt, die Führung geht nicht an der Schwinge vorbei, dass ist mein eigentliches Problem ??? Gruß der Fully Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. April 2011)

Ion D-Edition die 2te


----------



## Peter95 (15. April 2011)

nach langer wartezeit ist mein ion nun auch feddisch


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. April 2011)

Peter95 schrieb:


> nach langer wartezeit ist mein ion nun auch feddisch



wenn ich jetzt ganz ehrlich wäre, würd ich BÄH sagen. aber irgendwie isses auch cool, weil anders.

also entscheide ich mich für cool. das klingt besser!

gruß rainer


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. April 2011)

Ja viele farbcombis sind schon irgendwie etwas abgedroschen. Finde das von Peter mal was frisches anderes. Als farbe blau Fan, finde ichs cool! 
Abgesehen davon hab ich jetzt bald Angst vorm Peter, wie der jetzt mit dem Geschoss abgeht ;-)


----------



## FullyBiker (16. April 2011)

guru39 : Mach bitte noch einen Selle Italia SLR drauf, dann wirkt dein Bike noch stimmiger, ansonsten ist es dir echt gut gelungen. Respekt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. April 2011)

Für die anbauteile geht Peter noch einige Zeitungen austragen ;-) 
(mit 16...)


----------



## raschaa (16. April 2011)

die gabel im selben blau wie der hinterbau wäre natürlich der kracher.... aber wirklich mal was anderes, dass machts irgendwie gut 



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Für die anbauteile geht Peter noch einige Zeitungen austragen ;-)
> (mit 16...)



mit 16 schon ein ION, irgendwie ist das ja inflationär....


----------



## c_w (16. April 2011)

Auf jeden Fall gewagt! Mut zur Farbe! Yeah :-D


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. April 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> die gabel im selben blau wie der hinterbau wäre natürlich der kracher.... aber wirklich mal was anderes, dass machts irgendwie gut
> 
> 
> 
> mit 16 schon ein ION, irgendwie ist das ja inflationär....



Das mit der Gabel ist ne gute Idee... 
Ggf bekommt Artur ja mal wieder post ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter95 (16. April 2011)

ich überlegs mir nochmal


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. April 2011)

Welche beiden Blautöne sind das ? Der Hauptrahmen sieht nach Signalblau aus, hat Nicolai aber nicht im Programm.


----------



## Peter95 (16. April 2011)

vorne marineblau und hinten himmelblau


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. April 2011)

Mein M-Pire durfte mal wieder nach Bozen...






Da man auf dem Bild wenig sieht, hier eines vom Bike allein:


----------



## John McLeash (17. April 2011)

Das Mpire ist einfach ein geiles Bike.

Schön zu sehen das es immer noch bewegt wird, meins hängt grade von der Wand.

Aber ich liebäugel damit die Gute mal wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ion D-Edition die 2te


 
Sehr schick. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das viele Leute bei Euch mit dem ION auch bergauf fahren. Das wäre für mich der einzige Grund ne Hammerschmidt und nen MTB Ritzelpaket zu verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (17. April 2011)

Richtig erkannt wir haben im Raum HD Spaß uns die Höhenmeter mit Muskelkraft zu erarbeiten.


----------



## Geißlein (17. April 2011)

Was empfehlen mir denn die Ion-Fahrer für eine Kurbel und Kettenführung für mein zukünftiges Ion ?
Ich habe mir mal ein paar Bilder hier angeschaut und bei sehr vielen festgestellt, dass doch die Saint gerne genommen wurde.
An meinem Izimu habe ich noch eine MRP System 2 oder 3 (weiss jetzt nicht mehr genau). 
Kann ich die problemlos ans Ion bauen oder gibts da andere die besser passen ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. April 2011)

Die Straitline Silent Guard ist mMn die sorglos KeFü schlecht hin. 
Ist wirklich so leise wie beschrieben und hält. Vorher hatte ich E13 und Co die auch funktionieren aber man hatte eindeutig mehr Pflegeaufwand  und musste Rollen und Lager regelmäßig reinigen bzw. wechseln.


----------



## der Digge (17. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt wir haben im Raum HD Spaß uns die Höhenmeter mit Muskelkraft zu erarbeiten.


----------



## MLK-LAW (17. April 2011)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Was empfehlen mir denn die Ion-Fahrer für eine Kurbel und Kettenführung für mein zukünftiges Ion ?
> Ich habe mir mal ein paar Bilder hier angeschaut und bei sehr vielen festgestellt, dass doch die Saint gerne genommen wurde.
> An meinem Izimu habe ich noch eine MRP System 2 oder 3 (weiss jetzt nicht mehr genau).
> Kann ich die problemlos ans Ion bauen oder gibts da andere die besser passen ?



Hab bei meinem ION eine 77designz-freesolo montiert. Passt perfekt.


----------



## dumabrain (17. April 2011)

würde ich auch sagen. 165mm Saint mit 77 freesolo


----------



## raschaa (18. April 2011)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem ION eine 77designz-freesolo montiert. Passt perfekt.



 "set and forget" KeFü


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. April 2011)

Confirmed^!


----------



## Geißlein (18. April 2011)

Und wie würde es mit anderen Kefü's ausschauen, passen die auch ohne Probleme an den Rahmen ?


----------



## MaW:) (19. April 2011)

So mal wieda mein Bike mit neuen Teilen, Avid Code 2011 v/h 203mm und Vivid Air mid Tune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. April 2011)

Wie klein bist Du? Der Rahmen sieht nach XS aus....


----------



## MaW:) (19. April 2011)

Ist eine größe s, mir taugts


----------



## Kuwahades (19. April 2011)

sieht doch alles sehr stimmig aus 

ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage, wie breit fahrt ihr euren Lenker, bei welcher Körpergrösse ?
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jeder egal wie groß er ist, einen super breiten Lenker bevorzugt ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. April 2011)

Fahre 780mm bei 1,86m und Rahmengröße L. Mir taugts sehr gut.


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. April 2011)

Lenkerbreite 760mm Flatbar / Oberrohr XL /  KG 1,88m 
Schulterbreite: sehr breit


----------



## MaW:) (19. April 2011)

Ich bin 1,68m und habe ein 35mm Vorbau mit 780mm Lenker und finde das sehr angenehm zu fahrn.


----------



## Bas-t (19. April 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> bitteschön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bestimmt voll ********!!


----------



## c_w (19. April 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sieht doch alles sehr stimmig aus
> 
> ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage, wie breit fahrt ihr euren Lenker, bei welcher Körpergrösse ?
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jeder egal wie groß er ist, einen super breiten Lenker bevorzugt ?



Lenkerbreite muss man ausprobieren! Das muss man mal "erfahren" haben. Und nicht nur 1, 2 Abfahrten, sondern mal ein bisschen ausgiebiger!


----------



## softbiker (20. April 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sieht doch alles sehr stimmig aus
> 
> ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage, wie breit fahrt ihr euren Lenker, bei welcher Körpergrösse ?
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jeder egal wie groß er ist, einen super breiten Lenker bevorzugt ?



Was brauchste? siehe Signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (20. April 2011)

du könntest dir einen breiten Lenker kaufen und die Grifffe weiter innen montieren. Wenn du dann irgendwann mal die Breite für dich gefunden hast, dann kannst den Lenker kürzen. Natürlich erst mal ungewöhnlich so zu fahren, aber dann brauchst du auch keine 5 Lenker.

Zur Statistik: 1,82cm, Rahmen: M, Lenker: 780mm


----------



## Kuwahades (20. April 2011)

Lenker habe ich schon, nen Vector.
weiss nur noch nicht, ob ich ihn absägen soll
bin von 74cm, wieder zurück auf 68cm beim alten Holzfeller ( bin 1,78m ), jetzt weiss ich net, ob ich den absägen soll, oder erstmal testen soll.
habe beim Helius gerade 72cm draufgemacht, aber ich finde das fährt sich ziemlich eierig, als ob das Steuerrohr klemmt, deswegen kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen, warum alle jetzt mit diesen breiten Dinger fahren müssen ?


----------



## oldrizzo (20. April 2011)

moin,

@kuwahades: das gibt ordentlich druck aufm füller, äh vorderrad. fahre am ufo einen ungekürzten ratzefatze und am helius einen ungekürzten vector und finde beides gut.


----------



## Kontragonist (20. April 2011)

Ich hab lange gesagt, der Breite-Lenker-Trend ist bloÃ Angeberei, hab jetzt aber auch einen 785er Atlas ans AFR geschraubt und hab mich nach den ersten 5 bis 8 Abfahrten auf dem Hometrail dran gewÃ¶hnt. Ich persÃ¶nlich empfinde jetzt keinen Vorteil, auÃer dem Bulligeren Look, aber Nachteile hab ich auch keine gefunden. OK: Manchmal wirdâs eng wenn man innerorts zwischen den Verkehrsschildern durchwieselt 

Stats: Ich bin ca. 180 cm groÃ und hab eine Spannweite von ca 182 cm.


----------



## Kuwahades (20. April 2011)

im direkten Vergleich in Willingen, auf der FR Strecke fand ich den schmaleren Lenker besser, hatte viel mehr Flow. 
Das waren aber auch 2 verscheidene Bikes das Helius FR und das Ion, mit 74cm Lenker und extrem tiefen Tretlager und langem Radstand, so das einem die Oberschenkel schon weh getan haben, vom in die Kurve drücken 

deswegen bin ich mir mit dem Breiten Lenker noch nicht so sicher ?


----------



## oldrizzo (20. April 2011)

ich würde mir darüber keine gedanken machen und einfach das und so fahren, was und wie es sich gut anfühlt. ich glaube, das ist so simpel. und nun: bilder bitte... (fahre ja kein ion, sonst hätte ich spätestens jetzt nachgelegt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (20. April 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sieht doch alles sehr stimmig aus
> 
> ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage, wie breit fahrt ihr euren Lenker, bei welcher Körpergrösse ?
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jeder egal wie groß er ist, einen super breiten Lenker bevorzugt ?



bin 1,7x groß, fahre ein m und ich komme zum beispiel net mit nem 780 lenker zurecht, immoment fahre ich 711, wird aber noch aufgestockt auf 735 oder 740 das dann mein maß, mehr auf keinen fall.


----------



## Bergamonster (20. April 2011)

zur statistik: bin 1,85 rahmen L und hab den 780er Boobar dran, auf too tight in whistler bleibt man damit schon mal hängen aber sonst ist es geil^^


----------



## Rischer (20. April 2011)

sehr geiles Ion


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2011)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> zur statistik: bin 1,85 rahmen L und hab den 780er Boobar dran, auf too tight in whistler bleibt man damit schon mal hängen aber sonst ist es geil^^




Wow


----------



## Geißlein (20. April 2011)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> zur statistik: bin 1,85 rahmen L und hab den 780er Boobar dran, auf too tight in whistler bleibt man damit schon mal hängen aber sonst ist es geil^^



Geiles Geschoss 

Ist das ein verkürztes Sitzrohr, oder warum fehlt da das Gusset ?


----------



## Bergamonster (20. April 2011)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Geiles Geschoss
> 
> Ist das ein verkürztes Sitzrohr, oder warum fehlt da das Gusset ?



Danke  Ist ein kürzeres Sitzrohr und ein flacheres Oberrohr. Hält auch prima ohne Gusset^^


----------



## habbadu (21. April 2011)

@Bergamonster: Schick!


----------



## pfalz (21. April 2011)

@Bergamonster: sehr schick!!

Wann warst Du in Whistler? Letztes Jahr? Habe zwei hellblaue IONs dort gesehen, Ende August...damals hatte ich noch mein braunes UFO...


----------



## Bergamonster (21. April 2011)

Ja das waren wahrscheinlich mein Kumpel und ich, wir waren von Mitte Juli bis Mitte September 2 Monate da  Die beste Zeit meines Lebens hehe^^


----------



## Harvester (21. April 2011)

*neid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (22. April 2011)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Es fehlen zwar noch der Dämpfer und der Steuersatz (bitte nicht fragen warum) aber sonst ist's komplett.



Wie sieht es denn hier mal mit dem Endprodukt aus ? 
Wie fährt es sich mit der Totem drin ?


----------



## FullyBiker (22. April 2011)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, was an den ION ST Rahmen für Kettenführungen passen, ich habe schon MRP G2 und Truvativ Boxguide versucht, leider vergeblich ! Kann mir da irgendwer helfen, ich habe die Aufnahme http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/826027
Ride on FullyBiker


----------



## p.2-max (23. April 2011)

77designz freesolo

und 

e.thierteen lg1+

passen, ohne dremeln, ohne sonstwas, einfach dranschrauben.


----------



## pfalz (23. April 2011)

MRP G2 passt, zumindest mit Hammerschmidt-ISCG, ebenfalls problemlos....


----------



## FullyBiker (23. April 2011)

Also bleibt mir nur E13, sonst passt nischt ? MRP passt ja bei mir nicht !? Ride ON


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (23. April 2011)

Hey...
Versuch es mal mit der Tretlagerklemmung, wenn du eh schon die Kettenführung rumliegen hast.


----------



## p.2-max (24. April 2011)

oder an der mrp ein bissl was wegdremeln....

morti hier ausm forum kann dir dazu bestimmt genau sagen was, er hat glaube ich schon min 15 mrp an ions geschraubt....


----------



## FullyBiker (24. April 2011)

Hi, ich würde es mal mit der Tretlagerklemmung versuchen, weil wenn man an der MRP rumfeilt und es fliegt dir bei 80 Klamotten im DH um die Ohren, gibt es Zero Garantie


----------



## WODAN (24. April 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> 77designz freesolo
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Jep 
Kann ich Beides bestätigen, wobei mir die 77designz besser von der Montage gefallen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (25. April 2011)

Also ich denke mal bei der MRP passt genau das selbe wie beim Ufo nicht an dieser Adapterplatte für die ICSG Halterung. Da muss man 1-2 mm auf einer Seite vom dem Plexi Taco runterfeilen/dremeln dann passt es perfekt.


----------



## MLK-LAW (26. April 2011)

Also hier das fertige Produkt.


----------



## MLK-LAW (26. April 2011)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2011)

hmm krasser spacerturm und sieht nach sehr flachem lenkwinkel aus? wieviel grad?


----------



## MLK-LAW (26. April 2011)

die Spacer sind noetig - sonst gibts massive Kollisionen des Lenkers mit'm Oberrohr (der einzige Nachteil der Totem). Der Winkel duerfte um die 63,5 liegen.


----------



## p.2-max (26. April 2011)

mal was anderes cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (26. April 2011)

@MLK-LAW:
Der Aufbau gefällt mir
...wie macht sich die Totem?


----------



## MLK-LAW (26. April 2011)

Die Totem passt mMn perfekt (Coil mit MissionControl DH) ins ION. Fahr das Ion in der 197mm Variante und hauptsächlich technischere Sachen. Wer schnellere Sachen mag soll 213mm und Doppelbrücke fahren. Sehr Spurstabil, trotz des Lenkwinkels (ein Loch weiter vorgerückt als Werkseinstellung) wirklich wendig. Sehr angenehm empfinde ich das tiefe Tretlager (hab mein's bei knapp 34cm gemessen). Sehr positiv überrascht war ich von der Geometrie beim Bergauftreten. Trotz der knapp 18kg kann man sehr angenehm pedalieren ohne nerviges Wippen (liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Double Barrel).


----------



## FullyBiker (26. April 2011)

Den Sattel finde ich nicht so schön, sonst sieht es aber schick aus


----------



## Geißlein (26. April 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage zu den Felgen:
Ich würde gerne mal zu DT-Swiss in Sachen Felgen greifen und hätte diesbezüglich eine Frage....
Welche Felge von DT-Swiss wäre für den DH-Einsatz geeignet ?
Ich habe da so an die FR 600 gedacht, wobei die EX 500 noch etwas leichter wäre.
Was meint Ihr so zu den beiden Felgen im DH-Einsatz... Hop oder Top ?!

Mit DT habe ich pers. noch keine Erfahrung, lediglich die, dass die früher ziemlich gerne Dellen bekamen. Wobei das mit den Dellen ja bei den aktuellen Felgen nicht mehr so sein soll.


----------



## Tillninjo (29. April 2011)

Damit die Klassiker nicht in Vergessenheit geraten...
..hier mal mein M-Pire ST bei der gestrigen Kartoffelbrei-Tour..


----------



## MLK-LAW (30. April 2011)

Hat wer von Euch schon ein gutes Basis-Setup für den Double Barrel gefunden? Ich fahr mein ION mit 197mm und 'ner 400er Feder (bei rund 85kg mit Ausrüstung). Wäre für alle Anregung oder Erfahrungswerte dankbar.


----------



## Ge!st (30. April 2011)

Für den CCDB wird ein Basissetup vom Hersteller empfohlen (stehen auf Seite 7 der Instructions) und von dem Setting ausgehend muss dann jeder für sich die Einstellungen so anpassen, dass man mit den Fahreigenschaften und Federungsperformance am Hinterbau ein gutes Gefühl hat.

Such dir eine nicht zu lange Teststrecke und nimm dir einen Parameter nach dem anderen methodisch vor, bis du eine für dich gute Einstellung gefunden hast (notiere deine Einstellung damit du immer nachvollziehen kannst, was du am Setting verändert hast).


----------



## sluette (1. Mai 2011)

facebook hat ja doch vorteile:


----------



## habbadu (1. Mai 2011)

ich kann "diesem Teil" 0,0 abgewinnen 

...macht aber nix


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Mai 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> facebook hat ja doch vorteile:



Ich muss das mal Zitieren. 
Ich finde es richtig gut und bin erleichtert das es wie ich finde deutlich schicker ist wie der letzte Prototyp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. Mai 2011)

ich find die kiste gar nicht übel, würde ich mir gerne mal live anschauen.
was mich aber irritiert, wenn die bezeichnung ION 14 140mm federweg am heck suggerieren soll, schaut mir die gabel dafür deutlich zu kurz aus, oder ?


----------



## Geißlein (1. Mai 2011)

Erinnert mich etwas an ein Ufo DS.... wobei bei der Dämpferanlenkung das Ganze ordentlich progressiv sein müsste.


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Mai 2011)

Aua, lasst mich, ich will nich! Es sieht fürchterlich aus :kotz:


----------



## Harvester (2. Mai 2011)

Wieso? Als 4X Bike is es doch ok....


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Mai 2011)

Das es für irgendeinen Einsatzbereich funktioniert will ich nicht in  Abrede stellen, aber es sieht einfach schade aus. Druckstreben, Sitz-  u. Oberrohr, Umlenkhebel und Dämpfer fächern sich  auf, als ob man versucht hätte, ein 9-Live-Rätsel zu bauen: wieviele  Dreiecke kann man mit soundso vielen Streichhölzern legen 

Versuchts halt mal als Helius 4X


----------



## WODAN (2. Mai 2011)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> Damit die Klassiker nicht in Vergessenheit geraten...
> ..hier mal mein M-Pire ST bei der gestrigen Kartoffelbrei-Tour..



Genial 
welche Rahmengröße ist es denn? "L" ?

Mein MPire warte im Keller auf den Zusammenbau


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2011)

> Das es fÃ¼r irgendeinen Einsatzbereich funktioniert will ich nicht in Abrede stellen, aber es sieht einfach schâ¦ade aus. Druckstreben, Sitz- u. Oberrohr, Umlenkhebel und DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¤chern sich auf, als ob man versucht hÃ¤tte, ein 9-Live-RÃ¤tsel zu bauen: wieviele Dreiecke kann man mit soundso vielen StreichhÃ¶lzern legen




Nein eher, aus wieviel Tieren besteht dieses Wolperdind

Aber als reines 4x Bike zÃ¤hlt eh nur Funktion..und wenn man funktion net schÃ¶ner hinbekommt, dann isses halt mal so

G.


----------



## Bacara (2. Mai 2011)

Der erste Prototyp hat mir nicht gefallen, aber das hier ist jetzt ganz schick


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Mai 2011)

cooles gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (2. Mai 2011)

Also mit gefällt das blaue Bike nicht und wenn das Hinterrad voll einfedert, rasiert das doch den Sattel bzw. den Hintern des Fahrers weg.


----------



## p.2-max (2. Mai 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Also mit gefällt das blaue Bike nicht und wenn das Hinterrad voll einfedert, rasiert das doch den Sattel bzw. den Hintern des Fahrers weg.



das gefallen will ich net kritiesieren, aber das mit dem hinterrad, glaube nicht das das rad beim einfedern den satteltrifft, da es "nur 140mm" sind und nicolai sowas bestimmt testet und fals das vorkommen sollte nicht bauen würde.... wäre ja fatal wenn später einer sein rad aufbaut und bei ner kompression das hinterrad den sattel treffen würde.... man stelle sich mal die darausfolgende bremsung vor....


----------



## dangerousD (3. Mai 2011)

Das Ion14 sieht nach Spaß aus - das würde ich gern mal für ein paar Runden auf einen 4X-Track entführen  Oder in den Wald, Singletrails surfen...


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2011)

Paar Fragen zum Ion ST:

Welche Größe empfehlt ihr bei 1,86m ?
Welche ISCG Aufnahme hat der Rahmen als Standard ? 
Und paßt ein e13 SRS+ Führung ?

Danke schon mal !


----------



## Geißlein (6. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Paar Fragen zum Ion ST:
> 
> Welche Größe empfehlt ihr bei 1,86m ?



Also ich hab bei 1,83 zum "L" gegriffen. Das war von der Grösse her perfekt und fahre es dann mit einem 45 er Vorbau 


Hoffentlich kommt mein Rahmen dann auch bald. (Jetzt gehe ich mal meine Felgen holen)


----------



## frfreshman (6. Mai 2011)

Fahre bei 186cm Gr. M, ist sicher auf der kleinen Seite, aber gefällt gut.
Werde bei Gelegenheit aber auch mal L testen, ist vermutlich grundsätzlich bei der Körpergrösse erste Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Mai 2011)

Nimm auf jeden Fall L. Ich habe bei 1,88m ein XL Oberrohr im GB2 und das passt mit einem 50mm DM Vorbau. Ist aber dann schon recht lang. 
Ich denke L ist bei unserer Grösse perfekt. 
Standardmäßig ist ISCG alt verbaut. Ich meine auf Wunsch geht auch 05. Ich würde HS ISCG empfehlen bei Neubestellung.


----------



## pfalz (6. Mai 2011)

> Ich würde HS ISCG empfehlen bei Neubestellung.



Japp, würde ich auch machen...was ich hier schon gelesen habe, was an KeFü herumgebastelt wurde...meine MRP G2 hat an die HS ISCG ohne irgendwas auf Anhieb gepasst


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. Mai 2011)

Fahre bei 1,86m auch L und mir gefällt es gut. Werde noch mal ein bisschen am Lenkwinkel rumprobieren (fahre derzeit einen relativ steilen), kann mich über die Agilität nicht beschweren.


----------



## der Digge (6. Mai 2011)

Fährt jemand im Großraum Ruhrpott ein ION in XL?


----------



## der-gute (6. Mai 2011)

ui, einer der seltenen XL-Sucher...

Wollen wir einen Stuhlkreis bilden?

;-)


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Mai 2011)

Gino von Flatout hat ein L mit XL Oberrohr, das war das gelbe mit den vielen roten Eloxal Teilen beim BikeBauer.


----------



## der Digge (7. Mai 2011)

Schonmal gut zu wissen, ideal wäre ja beide Größen im direkten Vergleich. Eilig habe ich es ja zum Glück nicht, aber haben will ich glaube ich irgendwann eins


----------



## MLK-LAW (7. Mai 2011)

weiss zwar nicht ob's hilft: mir passt mein ION in XL wie eine "zweite Haut" (bei 197cm)


----------



## Fiveages (8. Mai 2011)

...ich streu mal ein, dass mir mein ION bei 1,96 m Körperlänge in L super passt. Ist halt nen DH-Bike, da soll es meiner Meinung nach schon etwas kompakter sein. Selbst im Sitzen beim Treten hab ich nirgends Kollisionsprobleme.

Grüße


----------



## der Digge (8. Mai 2011)

Also "passen" sollte beides, das L'er ist ja schon minimal länger als mein UFO-ST, das XL'er GB2 vom Kunstflieger ist nicht zu lang aber leider ziemlich gegenläufig zu meinem aufgebaut (flache Front, softer Dämpfer, ...) und da durch die Gear Box der Schwerpunkt komplett anders ist lässt sich das wohl vom Händling eh nicht vergleichen.

kann mir einer sagen welche Größe das hier hat?







ich bin von "M" ausgegangen, aber keine Ahnung woran man das beim ION erkennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (8. Mai 2011)

Müsste nach der vorderen Dämpferaufnahmenposition eine M sein.


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Mai 2011)

So kurz wie sich die Kiste angefühlt hat sage ich auch M


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


>



Öhm,

das haben wir doch gestern in Willingen gesehen, oder

Die zwei Dicken mit den schwarzen N (Ion GB und Nonius) waren wir

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)

Ja war ein schöner Urlaubstag gestern.
war seit letzten August das erste mal wieder aufm Rad 

Gruß aus der Wetterau


----------



## FullyBiker (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, hier mal ein Bild von meinem ION ST, was ich gerne verkaufen möchte.
Ich könnte mir auch einen Tausch gegen ein CC - Bike oder Rennrad vorstellen. 
Gruß der FullyBiker
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/896376


----------



## enemy111 (16. Mai 2011)

BYE BYE ION ST .. 
falls wer auf der suche nach einer britisch-grünen rennmaschine sein sollte, ->

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/378751/cat/45


----------



## MaW:) (17. Mai 2011)

Hey ist das hier ein Flohmarkt??


----------



## MLK-LAW (17. Mai 2011)

Find' das auch ziemlich deprimierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (17. Mai 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Hey ist das hier ein Flohmarkt??



ja.


----------



## Bas-t (18. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


>



Geiler Hobel!!

Tipp: Lackier dir die Speichen Grün!!
Ein Freund hat sein Ufo ST ähnlich gestylt und da kommen die grünen Speichen soooo PORNO!!!


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank
aber ausser blauen Naben würde ich nix am LRS ändern


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2011)

Nene, lass es so


----------



## Geißlein (18. Mai 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nene, lass es so



Würd ich auch vorschlagen... 

Nächste oder übernächste Woche wirds dann bei mir auch soweit sein mit Ion (Hoff-ent-lich)


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Mai 2011)

Danke
bleibt auch so, ich baue gerade mein altes UFO DS wieder auf, das ION ist jetzt fertig.
Ausser den blauen Kurbelblattschrauben und dem blauen Taco wird da nix mehr verändert.
höchstens die Satellklemmung blau eloxieren lassen, aber das wäre eh sinnlos, einmal Winterberg und schon ist der Spaß wieder vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (20. Mai 2011)

Hey, 
kann mir jemand sämtliche Lager-Maße beim ION(2008) posten? 
Wäre nett, danke!


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Mai 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann mir jemand sämtliche Lager-Maße beim ION(2008) posten?
> Wäre nett, danke!




??? Sind doch nur HK1512 Lager drin. Außer du hast schon teilweise Kunststoff. Ist zumindest beim GB2 so.


----------



## enemy111 (20. Mai 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> ??? Sind doch nur HK1512 Lager drin. Außer du hast schon teilweise Kunststoff. Ist zumindest beim GB2 so.



tut mir leid, ich kenne mich kein stück mit lagern aus 
die lager am hinterbau haben doch nicht die gleichen ausmaße, weder innen noch außendurchmesser. außerdem fehlt doch noch die breite?..


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Mai 2011)

Doch das müssten alles HK1512 sein. Ich meine die haben 21mm Aussen, 15mm innen und sind 12mm tief. 
Schau mal auf der -N- Homepage da gibt es Wartungsanleitungen und auch hier im Forum gibt es einige Wartungsanleitungen die sehr gut gemacht sind. Mein Helius FR hat die gleichen Lager wie mein ION.


----------



## herb (20. Mai 2011)

Galerie? ..... na dann:


----------



## Ge!st (21. Mai 2011)

Echt FETT


----------



## njoerd (21. Mai 2011)

auf jeden


----------



## Tillninjo (23. Mai 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Genial
> welche Rahmengröße ist es denn? "L" ?
> 
> Mein MPire warte im Keller auf den Zusammenbau



Hey, sorry für die späte Antwort.
Ja der Rahmen müsste Größe L sein (~46-47 cm)
Dennoch finde ich ihn klein genug für meine 1,75m 

Und mit Shiver ist das einfach das perfekte Team!


----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2011)

hey, kann mir jemand eine Bestätigung geben, dass dies hier die richtigen Lager für das Ion sind:

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Nadelhulse-Nadellager-HK-1512-HK1512-/110460417640?pt=W%C3%A4lz_Kugel_Rollenlager&hash=item19b7f43668


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Mai 2011)

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2011)

Aber das kann doch nicht das ganze Lager sein, ( um z.B. Lagerspiel zu beseitigen )
Sind Naggellager richtig, oder Gleitlager?


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Mai 2011)

Schau Dir die Wartungsanleitungen an die Guru und Co erstellt haben. Da steht alles beschrieben. 
Wenn Du unbedingt Gleitlager einbauen möchtest musst du dir die bei Nicolai bestellen. Sind aber deutlich teurer und nur hinten in der Schwinge zu empfehlen. 

Was fehlt denn an den Lagern 
Die Alukappen hast Du doch noch oder ? Sind die Achen eingelaufen ?


----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2011)

Lagerspiel. 
nene, Gleitlager für 117 euro müssen nicht sein, die vielleicht 6 monate länger halten und 5 mal so teuer sind..


----------



## ime1980 (26. Mai 2011)

Servus Jungens, mein DHX hat langsam sein Leben ausgehaucht. Brauch n neuen Dämpfer, hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit nem Manitou Revox im Ion gemacht?

Gruß Martin


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2011)

im Ion nicht, aber grundsätzlich ist der revox ein guter dämpfer der einfach nicht die verkaufsmasse von fox & co. erreicht. mMn ist er mindestens so gut wie ein dhx, eher eine steigerung...


----------



## Geißlein (8. Juni 2011)

Juchhuuuuh, ich werd jetzt mein Ion ST abholen....


----------



## Geißlein (8. Juni 2011)

Sooo, da bin ich wieder und mit im Gepäck habe ich ein jungfräuliches und geiles Ion ST.... 





Ab jetzt kann aufgebaut werden


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2011)

schick Geißlein  dann sollte Mainz wohl auch bald kommen


----------



## habbadu (10. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (10. Juni 2011)

Kleines Update von heute....

















Es fehlt nur noch die Kettenführung (77Designz Freesolo SL) und der Sattelhalter für meine Fox 40 auf 210er Scheibe.
Kurbel ist ne Saint, die ich aber erst montiere wenn die KeFü da ist.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällts sehr gut, bis auf die neongelben Gustavs


----------



## Geißlein (10. Juni 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ..... bis auf die neongelben Gustavs



Mit dem Kritikpunkt habe ich schon gerechnet.... aber was soll ich machen ? "Die" Gustav ist doch sooo geil


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2011)

Wird geil Geißlein  Verlege nur die Bremsleitung der hinteren Gustav innen an den Druckstrebe vorbei und nicht aussen


----------



## pfalz (10. Juni 2011)

...und innen am Umlenkhebel...


----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2011)

Geiles grün elox Ion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

geile ions,wobei das grüne ne schönere kefü verdient und das gold ist für mich zu viel...sonst geil


----------



## Geißlein (12. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wird geil Geißlein  Verlege nur die Bremsleitung der hinteren Gustav innen an den Druckstrebe vorbei und nicht aussen





pfalz schrieb:


> ...und innen am Umlenkhebel...



Alles klar, wird gemacht 

Hätte da noch ne Frage an die Ion-Fahrer mit Saint Kurbel und 77 Designz Freesolo SL.
Wie habt Ihr die Spacerringe am Tretlager montiert (2x auf der Antriebsseite und 1x auf der Nichtantriebsseite oder umgekehrt) ?


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. Juni 2011)

rechts zwei, links einen


----------



## p.2-max (12. Juni 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> geile ions,wobei das grüne ne schönere kefü verdient und das gold ist für mich zu viel...sonst geil



mit dem gold stimme ich dir zu...
kefü, wenns taugt ??? why not???


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2011)

ging auch nur ums optische bei der kefü,gefällt mir halt nicht.

@geißlein
war auch grosser gustl fan aber ganz ehrlich,diese bremse braucht kein mensch mehr,viel zu schwer das ding,bekommst andere bremse mit vergleichbarer bremsleistung und standfestigkeit mit halben gaywicht,sonst schick


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)

Mainz  mit ohne schnick schnack ...... klassisch 






und jetzt wird das Dingens zusammen gefrickelt, leider fehlen mir noch die Bremsen


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Juni 2011)

black is beautiful


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)

findsch auch


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2011)

So muß das !


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Juni 2011)

ULH noch Deemax-Gelb pulvern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Juni 2011)

Na endlich mal eine solide Grundlage ohne Extra Love 
Jetzt verpansche die Kiste blos nicht sonst ........


----------



## raschaa (16. Juni 2011)

schwarz geht immer^^ bin mal gespannt...


----------



## habbadu (16. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mainz  mit ohne schnick schnack ...... klassisch



na dann
Haste es schon "fertig" aufgebaut - es ist schon 16:53


----------



## Ge!st (16. Juni 2011)

Schicke Basis, Hammerschmied und Double Barrel aber da gehört gradezu eine Titanfeder rein, würde zur Kurbelfarbe der Hammerschmied passen


----------



## Simbl (16. Juni 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> na dann
> Haste es schon "fertig" aufgebaut - es ist schon 16:53



Vielleicht gibts ja wieder ne Klo-Doku dazu


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juni 2011)

Ultrafett


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)

Bis auf die Bremse fertig.





Hier noch Bilder vom Aufbau.

























im Moment wiegt die Karre 16,5kg. Wenn die Bremse (MT8) und die Carbon Sattelstütze (P6 Carbon) dran sind wird es pi mal Daumen 17,1-17,3kg haben.


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> na dann
> Haste es schon "fertig" aufgebaut - es ist schon 16:53



stimmt.... ich war schon motivierter aber warum soll ich Gas geben wenn ich eh keine Bremse für hab


----------



## p.2-max (16. Juni 2011)

mega geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (16. Juni 2011)

sehr geiles ION 

hab auch mal wieder was ausgetauscht:





Nukeproof Pedale gegen Sixpack ICON
RainKing gegen HighRoller


----------



## John McLeash (16. Juni 2011)

@ Guru
Was ist mit dem Steuerrohr los? Sieht irgendwie unten länger aus als üblich.
Sonst klasse Bike


----------



## Ge!st (16. Juni 2011)

Nicolai verlängert unten das Steuerohr etwas, wenn der Cane Creek AngleSet Steuersatz zum Einsatz kommt, sonst kann es zu Problemen mit Single Crown Gabeln kommen z.B. schlagen die Einstellungsamaturen am Unterrohr an.


----------



## trailterror (16. Juni 2011)

Ichfinds hammer guru


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2011)

Bis auf Hammerschmidt und goldene Kette sehr geil.


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ..... und goldene Kette sehr geil.



he he... echte Luden brauchen doch Goldkettchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. Juni 2011)

Geiles Ion Guru!!


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Geiles Ion Guru!!



Danke an alle die diese Karre geil finden 


Morgen wenn ich Zeit haben sollte, sollte ich versuchen erstmal nen Bremse dran zubauen damit ich vielleicht am Sa/So damit Stuhlen kann


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke an alle die diese Karre geil finden
> 
> 
> Morgen wenn ich Zeit haben sollte, sollte ich versuchen erstmal nen Bremse dran zubauen damit ich vielleicht am Sa/So damit Stuhlen kann



No brakes, dude! Wird ohnehin überbewertet. Du weißt ja: wer bremst, verliert ... Geschwindigkeit  

Ungewöhnlich schlicht für ein Puff-Exemplar - ändert nichts daran, daß es schick ist. Beginn einer neuen Ära?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich schlicht für ein Puff-Exemplar - ändert nichts daran, daß es schick ist. Beginn einer neuen Ära?



Der Schritt vom Puff zum Escort-Service !


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Beginn einer neuen Ära?




eher Back to the Roots.

Ich hoffe es sei mir verziehen das ich hier ein Helius ST poste


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juni 2011)

Schick so nen schwarzes ion, aber wie erwähnt ...bäh hammerschmidt.trotzdem viel spass damit


----------



## joonider (17. Juni 2011)

nach einem Sturz (Dornfortsatz vom 7ten Halswirbel gebrochen),
ist wenigstens das ION wieder heil


----------



## p.2-max (17. Juni 2011)

ist der lenkwinckel irgendwie steiler, der sieht ja krass aus??? aber sonst cooles rad.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Juni 2011)

joonider schrieb:


> nach einem Sturz (Dornfortsatz vom 7ten Halswirbel gebrochen),
> ist wenigstens das ION wieder heil



leckileckilecki!!!


----------



## joonider (17. Juni 2011)

Ich denke das Foto verzerrt etwas den wahren Winkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (17. Juni 2011)

Und der Boden ist nicht eben.


----------



## Geißlein (21. Juni 2011)

Ion ist jetzt komplett fertig und habs heute auch gleich mal an die Waage gehängt ---> 17,5 Kg !
Ich denke, dass das ein akzeptables Gewicht ist. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass auch noch etwas potenzial nach unten gegeben ist.


----------



## MaW:) (21. Juni 2011)

Bild!!!


----------



## tanchoplatinum (21. Juni 2011)

Schönes Wetter
Schönes Wetter für einen kleinen Reifentest, dachte Ich mir so, nachdem es den ganzen Nachmittag Regnette und Ich Bock zum Fahren hatte! Einen neuen Satz Conti Pneu´s, den guten Mud King, Regensachen und Drei paar Handschuhe fuhren mit zum Secret Spot.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-0T8X9qgGI_A/Tf-2qxDdtoI/AAAAAAAAAUU/-uhgNwDsGO8/s1600/DSCI3616.JPG

Vor der ersten Fahrt und mit den neuen Continental Reifen.


So, die Reifen machte für den total aufgeweichten Boden, super gute Arbeit. Die Schulterstollen dringen gut in den Untergrund ein und hatten sehr Grip. Die Selbstreinigung der Außenstollen ist echt gut, aber dafür setzen sich die Mittelstollen schnell zu.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-QMw2D1815pM/Tf-2ra9-QfI/AAAAAAAAAUc/eqA_jDQsbFc/s1600/DSCI3624.JPG

Das ist mein ION ST nach 8 Anfahrten mit viel Drifteinlagen.


----------



## p.2-max (21. Juni 2011)

sach mal was über den dämpfer, ccdb air ist ja noch net verbreitet...  bitte bitte....


----------



## Ge!st (22. Juni 2011)

Cane Creek Double Barrel Air 

Jo bitte bitte Infos zu dem Teil (wo hast du den her...Testfaherer?)...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2011)

Da hat er den Double Barrel Air im Bike und schreibt über die Reifen.

Übrigens interessant, dass Nicolai im aktuellen Katalog betont, dass die Cane Creeks auf die Rahmen abgestimmt wären und CaneCreek auf ihre Website betont, dass sie absichtlich ihre Dämpfer nicht speziell auf bestimmte Rahmen abstimmen, da sie das für unnötig halten.


----------



## Harvester (22. Juni 2011)

Wieso, der Dämpfer wird "roh" an N geliefert und die Abstimmung erfolgt dann bei N. So verstehe ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## Fiveages (22. Juni 2011)

...ich bezweifele das jemand bei Nicolai den Dämpfer shimed. Entweder Cane Creek oder niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2011)

Und CaneCreek shimmed ihre Dämpfer eben nicht herstellerspezifisch.

Aus den FAQs:
Can you valve a Double Barrel shock for me and my bike?

The Double Barrel eliminates the need for "custom valving". The Double Barrel is so user adjustable that you (the rider) custom tune the shock yourself, to match your conditions, riding style, and trail/course. Instead of having to send the shock off for tuning, you just turn the external adjusters to dial in your unique settings. Because each adjuster is independent (for example: changing high speed compression will not affect anything besides high speed compression) the Double Barrel is remarkably intuitive to tune. A comprehensive instruction manual is included with each Double Barrel that explains how the adjusters work and how to get the most out of your shock.


----------



## raschaa (22. Juni 2011)

das die CCDB auf die nicolai rahmen "abgestimmt" sind impliziert ja nicht zwingend ein spezielles shim-tuning, vielleicht handelt es sich eher um ein "gemeinsam erarbeitetes" grund setup für die jeweiligen hinterbauten?


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juni 2011)

und nur weil cc das irgendwo schreibt muss es noch lange nicht heissen das sie es nicht totzdem machen,und bitte mal nen ordentliches foto von dem rad!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2011)

hey martin,

kein n mehr im stall?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2011)

seit dem isser auf suche


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2011)

Raschaa hat vielleicht Recht ! 
@Martin: CC macht das definitiv für niemand. Was Quatsch ist, weil ihr Dämpfer dadurch für einige Rahmen nicht geeignet ist, was man durch andere Shims relativ einfach machen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prexl (22. Juni 2011)

im nächsten beitrag

geil, mein altes ion, gute besserung in diesem fall

im herbst gibts auch wieder ein ion


----------



## Prexl (22. Juni 2011)

joonider schrieb:


> nach einem Sturz (Dornfortsatz vom 7ten Halswirbel gebrochen),
> ist wenigstens das ION wieder heil


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juni 2011)

@kroiterfee
schon lange nicht mehr,hatte mich nen bissel in das legend verliebt,dafür hatte ich das ion weggegeben,momentan nen sunday aber wenn mal nen gutes angebot für nen ion kommt werd ich sicher zuschalgen,oder auf nen nachfolger warten.wobei mir das sunday auch echt taugt


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> mega geil!



Dankeschön 

Leider warte ich immer noch auf die Bremse. Aber ich freu mich schon wie Sau auf Linda´s Bilder von der Karre wenn die Bremse dran ist, deshlab wird sie nicht geritten.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juni 2011)

linda? oder das bike?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> linda? oder das bike?



s´baik


----------



## Geißlein (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ist es normal, dass mein 105er Schaltwerk bei meinem ION an den Hinterbau (da wo das Horstlink sitzt) dotzt ?
Habe das Schaltwerk zusammen mit einer Ultegra Kasette von meinem ehemaligen Izimu ans Nicolai übernommen.
Und nun knallt ständig das Schaltwerk an den Hinterbau.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Juni 2011)




----------



## MaW:) (27. Juni 2011)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist es normal, dass mein 105er Schaltwerk bei meinem ION an den Hinterbau (da wo das Horstlink sitzt) dotzt ?
> Habe das Schaltwerk zusammen mit einer Ultegra Kasette von meinem ehemaligen Izimu ans Nicolai übernommen.
> Und nun knallt ständig das Schaltwerk an den Hinterbau.



Da gibt´s die eine Schraube am Schaltwerk für die anpassung an die Kassette, damit habe ich mein Saint auch eingestellt, so das es nich mehr an den Rahmen knallt. Aber die 105 gruppe ist doch für rennrad, ob die dafür einstellungsmäßig angepasst ist??

Weis nur von einem Kumpel der konnte machen was er wollte das 105er Schaltwerk knallte nur an seinen Rahmen(kein ion).


----------



## Geißlein (27. Juni 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Da gibt´s die eine Schraube am Schaltwerk für die anpassung an die Kassette, damit habe ich mein Saint auch eingestellt, so das es nich mehr an den Rahmen knallt. Aber die 105 gruppe ist doch für rennrad, ob die dafür einstellungsmäßig angepasst ist??
> 
> Weis nur von einem Kumpel der konnte machen was er wollte das 105er Schaltwerk knallte nur an seinen Rahmen(kein ion).



Danke Dir 
Wie gesagt, die Ultegra-Kasette und das 105er Schaltwerk habe ich von meinem Morewood Izimu übernommen. Dort funktionierte alles tadellos.
Liegt wahrscheinlich an der anderen Hinterbaubauart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Juni 2011)

mein kollege hat das selbe problem
er hat für die stelle einfach ein stück reifen zurecht geschnitten und mit kabelbinder befestigt


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juni 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> mein kollege hat das selbe problem
> er hat für die stelle einfach ein stück reifen zurecht geschnitten und mit kabelbinder befestigt



Entweder so, oder ein Stück von einem alten Gummigriff am Schaltwerk befestigen - das hilft auch und macht die Sache leise. Die Feder vom 105er ist halt zu schwach für das Geruettel, und bauartbedingt schlägt es dann am Rahmen an.


----------



## der Digge (28. Juni 2011)

Kannst die Feder auch raus schmeissen und das Teil starr setzen


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juni 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Kannst die Feder auch raus schmeissen und das Teil starr setzen



Dann lieber gleich Schaltwerk und Kette weg lassen, spart Gewicht und ist leise


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dann lieber gleich Schaltwerk und Kette weg lassen, spart Gewicht und ist leise



dann kannst du auch gleich die Bremsen weglassen


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> dann kannst du auch gleich die Bremsen weglassen



Sei nicht traurig, kleiner gürü... das wird schon noch mit Deinen Bremsen 

In der Zwischenzeit tröste Dich mit dieser alten DH-Weisheit:
"Räder müssen, Kette kann, Bremse braucht nicht!"


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> dann kannst du auch gleich die Bremsen weglassen



da streut wer Salz in seine Wunden...


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> da streut wer Salz in seine Wunden...



Drecksau


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Drecksau



ne nur "Situations-Kenner"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (28. Juni 2011)

Ein gewisser GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer sagte mal zu mir "So ne Karbonkacke kommt mir nich ans Bike!", schleuderte seinen Auswurf in die Werkstattecke und montierte mir schlieÃlich wiederwillig eine Shaman Commander aus dem Verbundmaterial am AC â der selbe sitzt auf heiÃen Kohlen wegen einem Satz Plaste-Bremsen


----------



## der Digge (2. Juli 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dann lieber gleich Schaltwerk und Kette weg lassen, spart Gewicht und ist leise



geht nur um die Feder am Schaltwerksbolzen, mit einem Blatt vorne und kleiner Kassette lässt sich immernoch vernünftig schalten


----------



## Geißlein (5. Juli 2011)

Saint Schaltwerk ist seit heute mittag verbaut.
Somit gehört nun das andotzen gegen den Hinterbau und die Kasette der Vergangenheit an.
Genial auch, wie sich das Teil schalten lässt 

Ich mach dann morgen noch ein paar Bilder (waren ja auch erwünscht)


----------



## Harvester (6. Juli 2011)

und ich hab mir extra verkniffen dir zu sagen, das du dir nen gescheites (dem Einsatzzweck entsprechendes) Schaltwerk kaufen sollst^^


----------



## Geißlein (6. Juli 2011)

Sodele, dann bring ich jetzt mal die versprochenen Bilder 

















Schade nur, dass die Farbe auf den Bildern nicht richtig rüberkommt...


----------



## More...wood (6. Juli 2011)

Fox gebrochen also etz mit ner Boxxer untwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (6. Juli 2011)

Wär mir pers. zuviel Gold, aber hat auf der anderen Seite auch was...


----------



## Ge!st (7. Juli 2011)

Also ich stehe auf Gold und mir gefällt das Bike, nur die Kettenführung in weiß passt da nicht ins Gesamtbild.


----------



## More...wood (7. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt Ge!st, hatte nur vorher ne weiße Gabel und weiße Speichen und die Kefü is halt noch übrig geblieben, mal schauen ob jemand tauschen will


----------



## Ge!st (7. Juli 2011)

Mit einer Kettenführung in Schwarz wäre dein Bike nahezu perfekt.


----------



## More...wood (7. Juli 2011)

Naja man könnte ja noch übertreiben mit Cane Creek Dämpfer,Kashima Coating und CarboCage Kefü xD


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Juli 2011)

na dann gib gas


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> der selbe sitzt auf heißen Kohlen wegen einem Satz Plaste-Bremsen




Jetzt ist der Arsch wieder schön cool 













bessere Bilderchä kumme noch


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2011)

guru, du machst mich schwach...
Hammershit und Enduro-Pellen am DHler?


----------



## Mythilos (8. Juli 2011)

wie macht sich denn die neue Magura?
Nach grad dreamdeeps Beitrag im MT8-Thread gelesen... alles roger


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> guru, du machst mich schwach...
> Hammershit und Enduro-Pellen am DHler?



Hab keine Lust es nochma zu schreiben 

 klick den Smilie!

Bei den Reifen gebe ich dir aber Recht ..... bin heute nur gerutscht.




Mythilos schrieb:


> wie macht sich denn die neue Magura?
> Nach grad dreamdeeps Beitrag im MT8-Thread gelesen... alles roger



Nach ner Kurzen Einbremsphase geht die super, ich war echt überrascht was die für eine Power hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (9. Juli 2011)

Yeah!!! Rockt!!!


----------



## waldschrad (9. Juli 2011)

schöner aufbau,guru! wohl begründet (->  )!seh das genauso!!!!
meiner wird dir gefallen...
wär bei mir keine boxx drinn,wär au n schmidttchen verbaut 
mMN schade den bock ausschliesslich im park zu nutzen....
was wiegts? brauchts den LRS wirklich?ich hab die qualitäten von leichten,gebundenen(steifen) entdeckt  und krieg se net kaputt (alex supra bh...ca 580g...)mehr präzision, vorzügl beschleunigung-allerdings wieg i fahrfertig un die 70kgs....
greetz chris


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2011)

Den Kommentar im Fotoalbum find ich nicht schlecht...

Warum keine 11-36er Kassette, ein X.0 DH Schaltwerk und ein 36er Blatt vorne?

Damit dürfte sich vieles hochfahren lassen,
den Rest schiebt man...
oder fährst du mit der HS echt alles hoch?


----------



## MaW:) (9. Juli 2011)

Guru was wiegt die hole Steckachse von -N-??


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Guru was wiegt die hole Steckachse von -N-??



Wenn das Baik das haben sollte werde ich das Posten, wie erkenne ich die?


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Den Kommentar im Fotoalbum find ich nicht schlecht...
> 
> Warum keine 11-36er Kassette, ein X.0 DH Schaltwerk und ein 36er Blatt vorne?
> 
> ...



11-36 kostet richtig Geld  Ich verstehe nicht welches Problem man mit der HS hat  kann ja auch ein HS Baik haben und trotzdem schieben 

Hier der erste Ritt


----------



## MaW:) (10. Juli 2011)

Guru habe noch mal deine Bilder Angesehen. Und mitbekommen das deine hintere Steckachse ja nur eine Inbusaufnahme hat.
Schlechte Bildqualität


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Guru was wiegt die hole Steckachse von -N-??



50g.


----------



## maik.k. (10. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein kleiner Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chefchecker (10. Juli 2011)

vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja noch kein ion, hier wäre eins im angebot:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/395409/cat/42


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Guru was wiegt die hole Steckachse von -N-??




hohl ist meine nicht wiegt aber 63g.


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juli 2011)

@guru

Ist diese Schraubachse von Nicolai das Teil, was man anstelle einer Maxle einsetzen kann?


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2011)

jep.


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe das mal gewogen, die Maxxel war 9gr. Schwerer 
Ich habe beim Helius die 135mm Rock Shox Achse und beim GB2 die 150mm Rock Shox Achse verbaut. 
Die Bikebauer Jungs haben die Originale Achse hohl gebohrt und den Sechskant durchlöchert. Läuft super aber ich kann nicht genau sagen wie hoch die Ersparnis ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Juli 2011)

das m-pire ist nen traum!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2011)

was wiegt denn das m-pire als solo-rahmen ohne daempfer?


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube meins hatte fast 6 Kg ( 5,8 meine ich ) gepulvert in gr. L


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2011)

uff!


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Juli 2011)

ist doch net schlimm, de evil baut dir das trotzdem unter 17kg auf, solange Rahmen und Dämpfer nicht über 7kg kommen


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2011)

:d


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ist doch net schlimm, de evil baut dir das trotzdem unter 17kg auf, solange Rahmen und Dämpfer nicht über 7kg kommen



Seit froh das der Kerl keinen Geschmack hat und somit hier nicht rumschleicht


----------



## nollak (12. Juli 2011)

triffts aufn Punkt.

Achja mit Körpergröße 1,80 wäre das bei mir eher ne M oder ne L Rahmen. Fahre für gewöhnlich Winterberg und Willingen aber mein Ufo in M ist mir da des öfteren zu unruhig. Bin momentan son bisschen auf der Suche nach was neuem.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Juli 2011)

Was ? ION oder M-Pire 
Beim M-Pire auf jedenfall Gr. L da das Oberrohr sehr kurz ist


----------



## nollak (12. Juli 2011)

Ne wollte mir wenn schon nen ION kaufen 

Bin momentan immer hin und her gerissen ob ich was kaufen soll oder nicht.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (12. Juli 2011)

KAUFEN! 

Hab mein M9 auch ausm Bauch raus geordert, also nicht dass ich spontan Bikes kaufe, hatte es schon sehr lange ins Auge gefasst nur an dem Tag war ich gut drauf und hab einfach mal zugeschlagen, und seither wächst die Freude mit jedem Tag warten bis er da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (13. Juli 2011)

Naja mein Konto macht mir mit dem Kaufen momentan son Strich durch die Rechnung 


Aber wie isn das M oder L als Rahmengröße bei 180cm?


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Juli 2011)

kommt drauf an, fahre bei 1,79m L, aber kann den nur mit nem 4cm hohen und 70cm breiten Lenker fahren, bei den breiten ziehts mich wie auf ner Streckbank über Oberrohr. ich finds aber so gut wies ist.


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre bei 1,88m ein XL Oberrohr, aber das GB2 ist ein Stück länger wie das normale ION ST. 
Ich würde Gr. L nehmen da man zur Not auch über den Vorbau verkürzen kann. 
Ein 28mm oder 40mm oder 50mm Vorbau geht immer aber ein 60 oder 70mm Vorbau geht mMn gar nicht.


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Juli 2011)

welchen Vorbau gibts denn in 28mm ?
ich habe jetzt nur den von Spank in 35mm gefunden.
ich selber fahre einen Holzfeller in 40mm


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2011)

Straitline Ultra DM in 28mm.


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Juli 2011)

Okay, Danke
stimmt, aber DM finde ich garnet so gut


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2011)

Den normalen SSC Vorbau von Straitline gibts auch in 35mm, damit man nicht Spank fahren muß.


----------



## nollak (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm würde schon mitm recht breiten Lenker fahren. Hab momentan nen Boobar in 780mm drauf. Aber auch weil das Ufo doch recht kurz ist. Vorbau ist momentan der 77designz dran. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der 45mm. Würde halt sehen das ich möglichst viel vom Ufo übernehmen kann.
Fährt einer nen Vivid im ION mit Tune B? Hab den momentan im UFO aber zur not würd ich den halt auf Tune C umbauen. Weil neuen Dämpfer dabei kaufen muss ich nicht auch noch wenn ich nen passenden habe.


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Juli 2011)

ist wahrscheinlich Gewöhnungssache ?
habe den Vector jetzt am Helius FR in M und da fühle ich mich damit wohl.

mh, ja aber der Ultra DM ist schon was feines 
ich werden den Bikemarkt mal beobachten, leider passt der in Titan nicht zu meinem Bike, sonst würde ich da zuschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2011)

Die Straitline-Teile sind auch wirklich fein gemacht. Hier in allen Farben: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25133
Bei dem 28er Vorbau muß allerdings der Gabelschaft auf knapp 1cm über der Gabelbrücke gekürzt werden, weil der Vorbau hinten über den Schaft ragt, d.h. danach ist man auf einen Direct Mount festgelegt.


----------



## MLK-LAW (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

bei meinem ION steht das erste grosse Service an. Welches Lagerfett wuerdet ihr da empfehlen (Hab von RSP das "Lagerfett" (weiss) und das "normale" Fett daheim)?


----------



## Tillninjo (25. Juli 2011)

ganz normales Lagerfett (ist wahrscheinlich druckstabiler als normales)


----------



## Ge!st (25. Juli 2011)

Bei Lagerfett habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Motorex Bike Grease 2000 und Finish Line Teflon Grease gemacht. Beide sind strak wasserabweisend und hoch druckbeständig.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme XHP103 von Shell, ist nix besonderes und Mineralisch.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (25. Juli 2011)

hey 
bin auf der suche nach einer Kettenführung fürs Ion. Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Sixpack Yakuza? Welche lassen sich problemlos montieren? Fahre zur zeit eine MRP G2 bin aber nich so zufrieden damit!! Die ist mittlerweile auch was verbogen... 
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (27. Juli 2011)




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Juli 2011)

Nice


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juli 2011)

Ja das isses !


----------



## Ge!st (28. Juli 2011)

Jo schickes Ion 

Wenn ich richtig sehe, hast du die Hope Tech V2 Special Edition Bremsen montiert und die silbernen Deemax Laufräder sind optisch ein Leckerbissen (kommen auf dem Foto leider nicht so zur Geltung).

Eine Hope Tech M4 Special Edition und die silbernen Deemax habe ich vor eine Paar Tagen selbst spontan gekauft. Die schwarz in schwarz (bis auf die grünen Einstellschrauben) Special Edition Tech Bremsgriffgebereinheiten wollen mir aber nicht gefallen, die normalen Tech Bremsgriffgebereinheiten finde ich optisch ansprechender.


----------



## Komatsu (28. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Wartungsanleitungen an die Guru und Co erstellt haben. Da steht alles beschrieben.
> Wenn Du unbedingt Gleitlager einbauen möchtest musst du dir die bei Nicolai bestellen. Sind aber deutlich teurer und nur hinten in der Schwinge zu empfehlen.
> 
> Was fehlt denn an den Lagern
> Die Alukappen hast Du doch noch oder ? Sind die Achen eingelaufen ?




wo gibts die Wartungsanleitung??


----------



## Pure_Power (31. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Blumen 
Ja, habe die Tech V2 Special Edition 203/183 verbaut. Allerdings aus optischen Gründen auf Plastikleitung gewechselt. Bin vorher die reguläre Tech V2 203/203 gefahren, mit der Stahlflexleitung, bilde mir ein dass vorher der Druckpunkt noch etwas "knackiger" war. Hatte in 12/2010 etwas Silber ins Rad verbaut. Vermutlich tausche ich die DeeMax doch wieder gegen komplett schwarze Laufräder (Hope Pro2/DT EX500/Sapim Race od. Laser) aus. Sattel wird zeitnah neu bezogen, aktueller Favorit ist schwarzes Kroko(kunst)leder. Sobald ich aus PDS zurück bin weicht auch die Hammerschmidt einer 165er Atlas Fr black, Reset HollowLite MTB black, Carbocage 38T black, Carbocage FR Kettenführung, Dura Ace Titan 11-21 und Yumeya Kette.(Vorausgesetzt CRC liefert endlich mal die Kurbel aus)
Obwohl ich dem 10fach Trend persönlich eher abgeneigt bin, würde mir das schwarze X0 Spielzeug (Trigger und Schaltwerk) rein optisch sehr zusagen.

Ausbaustufe 2 wäre dann ein CCDB mit Titanfeder, eine schwarze Kashima 40 und eine schwarze Thomson Masterpiece, dafür ist mir aber aktuell mein Taschengeld zu schade, da ich mit dem Radel echt super zufrieden bin.


----------



## CYBO (12. August 2011)

Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Ge!st (12. August 2011)

Sehr Chic, die Farbkombination gefällt mir


----------



## Simbl (12. August 2011)

Meins:


----------



## psc1 (12. August 2011)

das sieht schick aus 
natürlich ist das wie immer G´schmaxSache ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (12. August 2011)

Sehr geil 
Da sieht sogar die Hammer Schmid[t]t[wie auch immer] gut aus


----------



## habbadu (12. August 2011)

Geil Simbl,

und der Grill ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## CYBO (13. August 2011)

Nice! Farblich sehr schön abgestimmt! Gewicht?
Vg


----------



## Simbl (13. August 2011)

Hab leider keine Ahnung was das Teil wiegt


----------



## njoerd (13. August 2011)

solange es sich spielerisch leicht anfühlt beim fahren


----------



## CYBO (14. August 2011)

1. Ausbaustufe fertig:







17,1 kg


----------



## nollak (14. August 2011)

Luftpolsterfolie als Kettenstrebenschutz ist nicht dein Ernst oder?

Ansonten gefällts.


----------



## Kuwahades (15. August 2011)

ist schön leicht, ist doch Luft drinnen 
ich finds cool 

jetzt sehe ich endlich mal, wie das mit dem blauen Kettenblatt aussieht, ich habes schon ein halbes jahr hier rumliegen, aber noch nicht montiert.
aber obs zu kawa grün passt, ist vielleicht doch ein bischen viel ?


----------



## nollak (15. August 2011)

Das blaue würd ich auf jeden Fall dranschrauben, finde grün-blau immer wieder ne Gelungene Farbkombi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (15. August 2011)

das stimmt


----------



## CYBO (15. August 2011)

Ist nur ein Provisorium mit der Folie... obwohl es mir doch ganz gut gefällt. 

Blau-grün Kombination sieht bestimmt interessant aus!


----------



## Kuwahades (15. August 2011)

ja das leuchtet schön 




habe jetzt einen titan farbenen DM Vorbau, der muss noch montiert werden.
mal kucken, ob das dann mit dem blau noch passt ?


----------



## Jettj (17. August 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> 1. Ausbaustufe fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wunderschön


----------



## p.2-max (17. August 2011)

echt schön geworden!!!


----------



## dumabrain (18. August 2011)

hier gibts bestimmt einige, die in ihrem ION den Rain King bzw Baron fahren. 
Ich weiss, dass es beim Conti Team auch hin und wieder dazu kommt, nämlich, dass der Reifen mit seinen dicken Seitenstollen die Kette in den Hinterbau zieht. 

Hat noch jemand von euch das Problem oder noch besser gehabt? Was habt ihr dagegen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. August 2011)

Ohja! Das Problem hatte ich auch mit Muddy Marry (2.25 und 2.5) und mit Minions (2.5)...Ich weiß es auch nicht, die Kettenführung richtig einstellen. RR-Kassette und kurzes Schaltwerk...

Problem ist ja auch, wenn die da einmal reingezogen wird, dann musst du richtig reintreten, um die da wieder rauszubekommen und dazu reißt dei ganz schön in den Rahmen


Nicolai meinte zu mit, ich soll mir eine Truvativ Boxguide Führung holen, damit gibts keine Probleme Habe eine (alte) e.thirteen LG1.
Bin mal gespannt, ob jemand einen guten Rat kennt. Außer jetzt die ganze Zeit zu treten, sodass die Kette gar keine Chance hat, da zwischen zu rutschen


----------



## dangerousD (18. August 2011)

Hatte das Problem früher auch, damals mit MRP G2 und 2.5er Minions. Fahre jetzt die aktuelle LG1, seither null Probleme. Schaltwerk in beiden Fällen Saint mit kurzem Käfig.


----------



## p.2-max (19. August 2011)

problem war bei mir mit minions, lg1 und kurzem saintschaltwerk, jedoch ließ sich das ganze beheben, indem ich den freilauf mal auseinander gabaut habe und danach lief er wieder top und problem war gelöst.


----------



## Kuwahades (19. August 2011)

ja das liegt meistens am Freilauf, hatte ich auch bei mir, da war aber die Nabe hinüber


----------



## raschaa (19. August 2011)

Das Problem ist mir unbekannt^^ 77Designz Kefü, X.9 Shortcage,SLX 11-28 Kassette, verschiedene Reifen schon gefahren... allerdings gehört bei mir die Pflege des Freilaufs zur regelmäßigen Wartung, gerade die Deemax Räder danken es einem mit langer lebensdauer...
my2cents


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. August 2011)

Also liegt es dadran, dass der Freilauf nicht ausklinkt und die Kette dann oben nicht stramm ist und somit dann das gewisse Spiel hat um da reingezogen zu werden!?

Da bin ich mal gespannt 

@dumabrain: Sag mal, ob sich damit das Problem in Luft aufgelöst hat


----------



## Kuwahades (19. August 2011)

ja daran lags aufjedenfall bei mir.
Meine Cole Nabe war krumm und der Freilauf spannte die Kette nicht mehr schnell genug. Die schlabbernde Kette wurde dann vom Mantel mitgenommen und klemmte zwischen der Kettenstrebe fest.
Mit dem neuen Hinterrad läuft alles bestens.

ich wollte mal den Hinterbau mit einem Schlauch umwickeln, damit ich fahren kann, hatte aber dann doch schneller einen neuen LRS.
Vielleicht hilft das erstmal ?


----------



## dumabrain (26. August 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. 
Ich habe jetzt einiges mehr an meinem Bike auf Vordermann gebracht, kann nicht genau sagen, wo ran es lag, aber es hat geholfen und die Kette bleibt da, wo sie hin gehört. 

Den Freilauf habe ich sauber gemacht und neu gefettet. Dabei habe ich aber mal die Schaltröllchen am Schaltwerk kontrolliert, das untere war gut fest durch angesammelten Dreck. Ich denke mal, das war eine der Hauptursachen.


----------



## dangerousD (26. August 2011)

dumabrain schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das war eine der Hauptursachen.



Jup. Und denk immer an: mit'n Öl nich spaasaam sein!  Ab und zu freut sich jedes Rad über ein bißchen Wartung. Das spart Dir dann auch den Streß an einem Bikepark-Tag... you'd better be prepaired, son


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2011)

Es ist "erstmal" fertig
Hier sind noch mehr Fotos von meinem gold-orangen ION
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42377


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. September 2011)

Schickes Goldstück


----------



## guru39 (1. September 2011)

Goldisch


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. September 2011)

Eloxal Unfall Sollte eigentlich Orange werden!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2011)

Habe bei meinem ION vorgestern probehalber mal die Geometrie verstellt. Vorher war es mehr tourenmäßig und steil, habe es dann für den gestrigen Parkbesuch etwas flacher gemacht. Die Schrauben sind nun im ersten und dritten Loch am Gusset, bzw. im vierten und siebten Loch im Schlitten. Der Federweg war auf 230mm gestellt. Bei einer kleinen Testrunde auf dem Parkplatz ist direkt das Hinterrad mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert, woraufhin ich dann auf 200mm FW umgestellt habe. Kurzer Parkplatzrollundfedertest war dann in Ordnung. Bei einer härteren Landung im Park ist mir dann aber das Hinterrad auch wieder an das Sitzrohr geschlagen.
Ein Freund von mir hat auch ein Ion mit genau den selben Einstellungen, gleichem Dämpfer (Vivid, 222x70mm) etc. und bei ihm schlägt nichts an. Auch ist mein Lenkwinkel um einiges flacher als seiner. Mein Rahmen (Größe L) müsste ein 2009er sein, seiner (Größe M oder L) ein 2008er.
Nun die Frage: Woran liegts? Wurde die Geometrie in dem einen Jahr so stark verändert? Und wieso schlägt mein Hinterrad an?


----------



## MaW:) (4. September 2011)

Hat dein Kumpel auch ein L Rahmen, oder ist der Kleiner??

Weil bei den Ions ist überall vorne das gleich große Gusset dran. Und wenn da die gleich lange Dämferaufnahme dran ist, verändert sich die Geo bei jeder Rahmengrösse, wenn die gleichen Löcher genutz werden. Da sich durch die veränderte Oberrohrlänge der Abstand zwischen den vorderen und hinteren Dämpferaufnahmen ändert.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2011)

Ah okay. Kann ich das jetzt so lassen? Das Rad fährt sich so eigentlich ziemlich gut und liegt satt auf dem Trail. Mit den jetzigen Einstellungen ist das Hinterrad auch nur ein mal (bei einer äußerst unsanften Landung) angeschlagen.


----------



## MaW:) (4. September 2011)

Naja stelle lieber den Dämpfer schlitten wieda so ein das du keine kolision hast und ziehe die Gabel etwas raus, dann kommst auf gleiche, nur das du etwas höher stehst.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

Gudn,
weiss jemand, was Nicolai für eine Rahmen Inspektion mit neu pulvern verlangt ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2011)

Um die 200 - 250 Euro, denke ich. Machs auf jeden Fall über einen N-Händler. Sonst kannst du u.U. ewig warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

habe das komplette Rad gebraucht gekauft, da wird sich kein Händler finden ?


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2011)

Na klar, schau am besten nach so einem Premium Dealer in deiner Nähe. Die helfen Dir schon weiter.


----------



## renegade72 (4. Oktober 2011)

hier ein neuer zuwachs der ion-familie:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/991430


----------



## Ge!st (4. Oktober 2011)

Sehr Chic der Hobel, das gelbschwarz kommt gut


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2011)

gelb schwarz geht immer


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
krasses Pimpmobil da oben 


verkaufe mein EDEL ION
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=426306

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pako_st (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag. Verzeihen Sie mir, mein Deutsch, ich bin aus Russland.
Lange wollte M Feast eigenen und schließlich brachte es!






Ochistel von alter Farbe.





Die fertige Version.


----------



## MaW:) (22. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Simbl (22. Oktober 2011)

Geiles Teil


----------



## c_w (22. Oktober 2011)

Nice


----------



## Stagediver (22. Oktober 2011)

Das ist wirklich ein klasse Aufbau 

Frage: Wo hast du das schwarze Dekor für die Dorado her?

Grüsse


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2011)

Das ist das 2012er Dekor.


----------



## Stagediver (22. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist das 2012er Dekor.



Is klar. Die Frage ist, wo bekommt man es her? 

Grüsse


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2011)

Vom Händler ?


----------



## pako_st (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich danke ihnen allen für ihre kommentare! 

*2Stagediver*
Ich kaufte es von einem russischen Händler.


----------



## Stagediver (23. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vom Händler ?



Wenns so einfach wäre, hätte ich schon welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2011)

Frag " Jeronimo", der ist der Dorado Checker hier.


----------



## Stagediver (23. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Frag " Jeronimo", der ist der Dorado Checker hier.



Werd ich tun. Dank dir.

Grüsse


----------



## Otterauge (27. Oktober 2011)

Black ist Beautiful...


----------



## CYBO (27. Oktober 2011)

Schick! Bin drauf gespannt wie du das Bike aufbaust


----------



## Otterauge (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja und hier noch der kleine Bruder... der Rahmen wird die Tage fertig und brings mit zum Stammtisch Roland


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


>



Weltklasse 

welche Rahmengöße ist das xxxxxxxxxxxxxs ?


----------



## Otterauge (27. Oktober 2011)

L zu Din A3


----------



## waldschrad (27. Oktober 2011)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2011)

pako_st schrieb:


> Guten Tag. Verzeihen Sie mir, mein Deutsch, ich bin aus Russland.
> Lange wollte M Feast eigenen und schließlich brachte es!
> 
> 
> ...





nichuja sibe ... 
eto twoj velic ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (28. Oktober 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ja und hier noch der kleine Bruder... der Rahmen wird die Tage fertig und brings mit zum Stammtisch Roland


 

einfach nur weltklasse!!!


----------



## raschaa (28. Oktober 2011)

da hat einer zu viel leerlauf auf der arbeit ^^


----------



## Otterauge (28. Oktober 2011)

Das ist Fortbildung..., nicht nur der Geist will geschult bleiben auch die Hände


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2011)

Schwarz ist das Neue bunt


----------



## der-gute (29. Oktober 2011)

ion20?

ned dois, odr?


----------



## Simbl (29. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Weltklasse
> 
> welche Rahmengöße ist das xxxxxxxxxxxxxs ?



Also Rainer du weißt was wir zu Weihnachten erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (30. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schwarz ist das Neue bunt




haben die "neuen" wieder die "alten" kettenstreben?


----------



## pako_st (1. November 2011)

*2KHUJAND*
Nu da. )))
Ne ojidal tut russkih vstretit.


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. November 2011)

pako_st schrieb:


> *2KHUJAND*
> Nu da. )))
> Ne ojidal tut russkih vstretit.



Sorry, kannitverstaan ?

@Khujand: übersetz doch mal ....


----------



## pako_st (1. November 2011)

*2wolfi_1*
Es ist in russischer Sprache )))


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2011)

pako_st schrieb:


> *2KHUJAND*
> Nu da. )))
> Ne ojidal tut russkih vstretit.



nu ja ne Russki,
 ja Nemez tolka radilsja w Tadtschikistan´e,
 i magu pa russki.   

paka. 

Artur.


----------



## pako_st (1. November 2011)

aaa... klassno!
Ne znau znaesh ili net no vot samii bolshoi russki sait pro MTB 
http://dirt.ru

i moia tema s etim velom, tam vse podrobno raspisanno, po nemeckii ia bi stolko ne napisal )))  tolko vilka i sidenie eshe starie.
http://forum.dirt.ru/showthread.php?t=209558&highlight=nicolai


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2011)

pako_st schrieb:


> i moia tema s etim velom, tam vse podrobno raspisanno, po nemeckii ia bi stolko ne napisal )))  tolko vilka i sidenie eshe starie.
> http://forum.dirt.ru/showthread.php?t=209558&highlight=nicolai



klassnyj velosiped, chital komentarii w forum.dirt.ru wsem ponrawilos twoja  bolschaja rabota. mne toshe.


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2011)

Sen Almanca biliyor musun?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Sen Almanca biliyor musun?



sorry David.
 ich kann ihm das nicht auf deutsch schreiben... er versteht es nicht. 

er kommt aus Moskau.


----------



## Otterauge (1. November 2011)

------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ion20?
> 
> ned dois, odr?



Ne.... is net MainZ 




Simbl schrieb:


> Also Rainer du weißt was wir zu Weihnachten erwarten








schnubbi81 schrieb:


> haben die "neuen" wieder die "alten" kettenstreben?



ich kenn mich da leider net soo aus


----------



## Otterauge (5. November 2011)

Bäh mir fehlt nur noch nee Gabel... diese ist nur Provisorisch drin... Bremsen kommen noch usw. alles heute.

Farbe kommt später ins Spiel und zur neuen Saison neue Laufräder

Flux ein Foto in schlechter Qualli.. wenn die Boxxer und Co dran sind geb ich mir mühe.


----------



## Jones2606 (5. November 2011)

Ion St jetzt Ion 20: gibt es da eigentlich außer dem Namen noch einen Unterschied? 

Laut Nicolai  ION ST 230mm Federweg , ION 20 203mm


----------



## nollak (5. November 2011)

ION ST kann man zwischen 200 und 230 umstellen.


----------



## MaW:) (5. November 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> ION ST kann man zwischen 200 und 230 umstellen.



Diese Angaben sind falsch!!
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=32&output=html

Bei den Neuen bezeichnung nicht anders, auch wenn sie wieder das Falsche geschrieben haben


----------



## nollak (5. November 2011)

Die paar mm...


----------



## Otterauge (23. November 2011)

Mein Ion ist fast fertig.. Rote Sattelklemme und seitlich die Dämpferkapen in Rot und das war es..










Na und das Din A3 Ion auch fertig...


----------



## WODAN (23. November 2011)

Zurück von Nicolai...
Danke an Thomas von bikebauer,Volker und die ganze Nicolai Crew


----------



## Otterauge (23. November 2011)

Na ein Fuß konnte ich jetzt doch noch zaubern... jetzt habe ich aber keine Lust mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. November 2011)

saugeil Otter


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. November 2011)

Weltklasse!!!


----------



## Otterauge (23. November 2011)

Danke

Ist ja nur aus ein Spass heraus gebohren jemand ein etwas anderes geschenk zu machen
Das geht aufjedenfall noch viel besser nur frist es dann einfahc zuviel Zeit. Nicolai ist ja Maschinenbau da kann es ruhig etwas grob aussehen


----------



## Timmy35 (23. November 2011)

Kannst du da mal was neben stellen (Colaflasche oder sowas). ich hab keine vorstellung, wie klein der ist.

Aber extrem gut


----------



## Otterauge (23. November 2011)

Habe nur eine Liter Flasche Wasser aber das tuts auch denke ich.


----------



## Timmy35 (23. November 2011)

Danke, jetzt kann ich mirs vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (23. November 2011)

Top!


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Habe nur eine Liter Flasche Wasser aber das tuts auch denke ich.



Du solltest auch beantworten ob das eine 0,33ml oder eine 0,5l ist 

Oder geht das auch mit einer Bierflasche


----------



## der-gute (24. November 2011)

Was redet der Guru?


----------



## Otterauge (24. November 2011)

Ich denke das "eine Liter Flasche" ist gut zu lesen... bei einer Glas Flasche wären das wohl 0,7l ?


----------



## Geißlein (30. November 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Habe nur eine Liter Flasche Wasser aber das tuts auch denke ich.



Der Simpsons Bart strullt an dein Ion


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2011)

net Mainz 

18,28kg pures Porno Alu


----------



## trailterror (1. Dezember 2011)




----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2011)

Danke!

Hier ein kleiner Clip dazu 


Gruß Rainer.


----------



## habbadu (3. Dezember 2011)

Radd und Video gefallen


----------



## WODAN (3. Dezember 2011)

Genial, Rainer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (5. Dezember 2011)

Endlich fertig, es werden noch ein paar Teile getauscht (Dämpfer usw) und die Tage gibt es auch bessere Bilder


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Endlich fertig, es werden noch ein paar Teile getauscht (Dämpfer usw) und die Tage gibt es auch bessere Bilder



übelst geiler hobel 

Der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (6. Dezember 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> übelst geiler hobel
> 
> Der Thomas



Danke Thomas! 
Jetzt muß ich nur noch die anderen Baustellen ION und Evo fertigstellen, Teile liegen alle im Keller, nur Eines fehlt: Zeit


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Dezember 2011)

was wiegt das Gute Stück ?


----------



## WODAN (6. Dezember 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> was wiegt das Gute Stück ?



Habe mich noch nicht getraut es zu wiegen.
Hoffe unter 20kg


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike ! Nur der hohe Steuersatz und der lange Vorbau taugen mir gar nicht.


----------



## WODAN (6. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike ! Nur der hohe Steuersatz und der lange Vorbau taugen mir gar nicht.



Vorbau ist 45mm lang


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach, dann täuscht das Bild !


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Habe mich noch nicht getraut es zu wiegen.
> Hoffe unter 20kg



bestimmt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pako_st (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ich kann nicht auf der Website zu finden für Nicolai tech sheets Rahmen. Niemand hat noch übrig? Vielen Dank im Voraus. Und ich für meine Sprache zu entschuldigen, habe ich Google.


----------



## Kontragonist (8. Dezember 2011)

pako_st schrieb:


> Hallo Ich kann nicht auf der Website zu finden für Nicolai tech sheets Rahmen. Niemand hat noch übrig? Vielen Dank im Voraus. Und ich für meine Sprache zu entschuldigen, habe ich Google.



nicolai.net -> Service -> Tech Sheets

http://www.nicolai.net/151-0-Tech+Sheets.html


----------



## pako_st (8. Dezember 2011)

Oh vergessen, mir zu schreiben Nicolai M Pire 2004-2005.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2011)

"kleines" update auf Fox 40 RC2 FIT


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike ! Nur die 2 Sticker müssen weg.


----------



## fjolnir (8. Dezember 2011)

fettes gerät!
hab's gerade schon bei facebook gesichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (8. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Gewichtsupdate von mir.
Komplettbikebild kommt die Tage mal, muss erst mal mit meiner neuen Kamera zurecht kommen.

Alte Dämpferschrauben, Muttern ss, U-Scheiben und Umlenkhebelschrauben



Neue Dämpferschrauben, Muttern ss, U-Scheiben und Umlenkhebelschrauben



Und eingebaut


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Dezember 2011)

verdammt,hätte ich mal mein m-pire behalten...aber ich würd die geo noch nen bissel anpassen,schaut recht steil aus


----------



## WODAN (10. Dezember 2011)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> verdammt,hätte ich mal mein m-pire behalten...aber ich würd die geo noch nen bissel anpassen,schaut recht steil aus



An die Feineinstellungen geht es auch erst noch 
Die Tage kam der DHX5 und eventuell kommen doch noch andere Bremsen drauf. Aber momentan habe ich zu viele Baustellen und leider zu wenig Zeit


----------



## MaW:) (22. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Kuwahades (23. Dezember 2011)

Traumgewicht


----------



## WODAN (23. Dezember 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Traumgewicht



Für Dich schon


----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch hier:

Moin,

endlich fertig für die Saison 2012 

Änderungen:
-Boxxer WC keronite
-Druckstreben und Race Face Atlas Kurbel in "seidengrau" gepulvert (ähnlich keronite grau)
-Verstellknöpfe Dämpfer und Gabel in schwarz eloxiert

Gewicht wie abgebildet: 16,53 kg


----------



## Bas-t (29. Dezember 2011)

Schick Schick,... und das Gewicht kann sich ma sehen lassen,....

Teilekatalog?


----------



## c_w (29. Dezember 2011)

Decals auf Gabel und vor allem Druckstrebe sind geschmacksache... und warte bis Khujand kommt und sieht, dass du nicht auf die Position der Laufräder geachtet hast, das ist ja voll unsymmetrisch so ;-)

Schickes Rad und das Gewicht kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Dezember 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Umlenkhebelschrauben
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Dämpferschrauben, Muttern ss, U-Scheiben und Umlenkhebelschrauben




oh... die orig. raus. ?
 dafür habe ich mal vom -N- Volker mächtich ärger bekommen. 



@c_w


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (29. Dezember 2011)

Klasse Karre, Bernd 

Optik und Komponenten sind spitze.


----------



## MaW:) (29. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gewicht wie abgebildet: 16,53 kg



Sehr guter Aufbau

Aber der Kettenstrebenschutz ist mal optisch nicht fein und an der Druckstreb hast auch nix dran wie es aussieht

KHUJAND willst du mich verpfeifen, nur weil man bei -N- auch Titanschrauben für´s Bike kaufen kann


----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Sehr guter Aufbau
> 
> Aber der Kettenstrebenschutz ist mal optisch nicht fein und an der Druckstreb hast auch nix dran wie es aussieht
> 
> ###



Danke 
Bei dem Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich schon alles durch:
-Schrumpfschlauch mit Gummieinlage
-Rennrad Lenkerband
-Neoprenschutz
usw...

Diesmal habe ich einen Schrumpfschlauch aufgezogen, Gummieinlage und mit Tape umwickelt. Nicht sehr schön, aber es hält hoffentlich mehr als die anderen Versuche.


----------



## MaW:) (29. Dezember 2011)

Das hört sich ja richtig Lustig an, was du da alles drauf gemacht hast
Habe ja auch schon Neoprenschutz und zwei lagen Gewebeklebeband Probiert, aber schneller durch als man dran denkt
Jetzt habe ich zwei Schrumpfschläuche die weich bleiben an der Kettenschrebe, mal sehn wie lange


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bei dem Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich schon alles durch:
> .



ist und bleibt die problemstelle bei Ion St.


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. Januar 2012)

bin gaaanz happy ueber die neuen griffe von acros 

(danke wastel)


----------



## Otterauge (6. Januar 2012)

Sieht echt klasse aus... brauch ich aber in Elox rot


----------



## JJspeeD (6. Januar 2012)

Sehr schönes ion


----------



## bertrueger (6. Januar 2012)

Das ION ist 
mein ION18, welches die Tage kommen soll wird ja fast schon ein Doppelgänger... 

Gruß
Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (16. Januar 2012)

Hi! Auch hier nochmal das update für mein ION 20 mit 16,9 kg  :













Bilder qualitativ nicht optimal weil mit Handycam und in der Garage geknipst^^


----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> Hi! Auch hier nochmal das update für mein ION 20 mit 16,9 kg  :
> 
> ###
> 
> Bilder qualitativ nicht optimal weil mit Handycam und in der Garage geknipst^^



Gefällt! Schöne Farbkombo


----------



## c_w (16. Januar 2012)

Vor allem gut auf den Park Tool Montageständer abgestimmt!


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Vor allem gut auf den Park Tool Montageständer abgestimmt!


----------



## CYBO (16. Januar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Vor allem gut auf den Park Tool Montageständer abgestimmt!


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Januar 2012)

vom mir aus auch nen Daumen 


so leicht hätte ich meins auch gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (17. Januar 2012)

Luftfederelemente machen viel aus und UST. Aber ich denke auch das das Gewicht sich sehen lassen kann


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Januar 2012)

Fein fein, die Kiste!!!

Roland, ich hab's getan.


----------



## Geißlein (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir in absehbarer Zeit einen Tune "Würger" für mein Ion ST kaufen.
Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, passt der Würger in 34.9 ohne Probleme ans Sattelrohr (Rahmen ist gepulvert.... siehe in meiner Fotogallerie)


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Januar 2012)

Klar, wenn deine alte klemme das gleiche MaÃ hat â¦ Der WÃ¼rger ist ziemlich elastisch, den kann man zur Not auch ganz gut spreizen um ihn auf ein Sitzrohr mit etwas ÃbermaÃ drauf zu wÃ¼rgen


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Januar 2012)

Bei mir passt der Würger in 34,9


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Januar 2012)

Ja, er passt:


----------



## Geißlein (19. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, Danke !
Was meint Ihr.... soll ich den Würger in rot-elox nehmen ?


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Januar 2012)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr.... soll ich den Würger in rot-elox nehmen ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Januar 2012)

Definitiv!


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2012)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke !
> Was meint Ihr.... soll ich den Würger in rot-elox nehmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## Geißlein (21. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank.
Dann werd ich den Würger in rot bestellen


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (23. Januar 2012)

hi
bin auf der suche nach einer Kettenführung fürs Ion. Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung? 
Hab mal irgendwo gelesen das die E 13 LG nicht ans Rad passen soll?! Hab momentan die Mrp G2 verbaut die mittlerweile aber komplett schief und ist...

MFG


----------



## momme (23. Januar 2012)

77 Designz Freesolo Superlight


----------



## raschaa (23. Januar 2012)




----------



## frfreshman (23. Januar 2012)

Straitline - Silent Guide


----------



## dangerousD (23. Januar 2012)

e13 LG1+ ISCG05 paßt bei meinem 2010er Ion ST ohne Probleme - "fit and forget".


----------



## CYBO (23. Januar 2012)

ION 18 bestellt?




Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Fein fein, die Kiste!!!
> 
> Roland, ich hab's getan.


----------



## Geißlein (25. Januar 2012)

Hab grad mein "Würgerle" bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (31. Januar 2012)

M-Pire


----------



## Stagediver (31. Januar 2012)

1000%ig 

Wirklich gute Arbeit!


----------



## psc1 (31. Januar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> M-Pire




im Sonnenlicht sieht´s noch schöner aus als in Deinem Keller


----------



## WODAN (31. Januar 2012)

psc1 schrieb:


> im Sonnenlicht sieht´s noch schöner aus als in Deinem Keller



Das Perlgrün kommt leider immer noch nicht so gut rüber


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Februar 2012)

perlgrün ist sehr cool, hatte ich mir fürs Ufo auch überlegt, sieht auf der RAL Karte schon richtig gut aus.

ist das am Hochbehälter Goldstein ?


----------



## WODAN (1. Februar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ###
> 
> ist das am Hochbehälter Goldstein ?


  War lange am überlegen wegen der Farbe, sieht aber wirklich gut aus.Jep, ist am Goldstein, gut erkannt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (1. Februar 2012)

ja echt ne Gute Farbwahl 

ja den HB habe ich innen komplett aufgemessen und umgebaut


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Februar 2012)

Also das M-pire ist wirklich immer noch ein geiles Bike. 
So ein paar Modifikation (150er Hinterbau, 83er Lager, filigranere Gussets...) und ich könnt gerade schwach werden.

Hat jemand noch ein tech sheet mit der Geometrie vom m-pire parat?


----------



## Triple F (5. Februar 2012)

Schau mal hier:
http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/n-katalog-2007-web


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Februar 2012)

Danke, cool!!


----------



## Geißlein (9. Februar 2012)

Würg würg ! Der Würger ist da 





Nur schade, dass die Farbe des Rahmens nicht so rüberkommt wie im Original.


----------



## pratt (9. Februar 2012)

Gehört der Schlauch nicht in den Mantel?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2012)

G.


----------



## Geißlein (9. Februar 2012)

pratt schrieb:


> Gehört der Schlauch nicht in den Mantel?



Sag blos Du fährst noch mit Schläuchen ....


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. Februar 2012)

hallo

Nucleon E2 bei - 8 grad ist dh echt eine harte nummer 







Gruss

der Thomas


----------



## dangerousD (10. Februar 2012)

Schön. Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bei - 8 grad ist dh echt eine harte nummer


yepp habe ich heute auch erfahren. brrrrr.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## Ge!st (10. Februar 2012)

Jo bergab wird es bei den eisigen Temperaturen noch kälter, besonders wenn man vorher bergauf schon ein wenigen geschwitzt hat *bibbber*

Doch der Spaß macht´s das locker wett, ich bin heute gegen Ende meiner Freeridetour auf einem zugefrorenen Teich rumgeheizt, das hat irre Spaß gemacht, leider hatte ich etwas wenig Druck auf meinen Reifen, sodass die Ice Spiker Pro 2,35 nicht voll gegriffen haben


----------



## WODAN (10. Februar 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Nucleon E2 bei - 8 grad ist dh echt eine harte nummer
> 
> ...



Hol mal wieder das EVO raus, Thomas


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2012)

Geiles teil da oben


----------



## nillo (11. Februar 2012)

servus gruez euch, nicolai-heizer....

baue gerade mein ion st aus dem jahre 2009, neu auf,,,,
ist es möglich ein 36-kettenblatt mit einer rennrad kassette und dazu  passenden kettenführung zu fahren ?
welche kombination würde funktionieren???

mfg 
nillo


----------



## MaW:) (11. Februar 2012)

36Kb und Rennradkassette ist möglich!!

Welche Kefü-Aufnahme hast du dran, feste Iscg oder mit Adapterplatte??
Mit Adapterplatte ist das Problemm das einige Kefüs mit Bash nicht passen...ausser man holt sich die Adapterplatte mit 05 iscg um eben 05er iscg Kefüs dran zu bauen, die Passen dann ohne Probs.


----------



## nillo (11. Februar 2012)

habe momentan die alte lg1 und eine aufnahme mit der adapter platte .


----------



## MaW:) (11. Februar 2012)

Kannst die Kefü anbauen??


----------



## nillo (11. Februar 2012)

@Maw   montiert ist sie schon , nur mit unterlegscheiben und die Grundplatte von der kettenführung ist leicht modifiziert , war auch etwas tricky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (11. Februar 2012)

Na da dürfte es ja keine weiteren Fragen geben

Ggf. noch drauf achten das die Kettenstrebe an der oberen Führung vorbeikommt, wenn das Kb nach innen kommt 

Habe eine HEIDY Kefü und die passte auch nicht an diesen Mist von Adapterplatte


----------



## nillo (11. Februar 2012)

Danke ,schon mal
für die Anwort


----------



## Pig-Mint (12. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. Februar 2012)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/8/8/3/1/_/large/Foto0004copy.jpg


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. Februar 2012)

[email protected]#$e! Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich das Bild so wie alle anderen auch ins Forum stellen kann?! Bin scheints zu blöd.

Aber zum ION:
Lenker ist kein Geweih mehr, der Lenkwinkel ist nun auch flacher (63 oder so), und meine Retro-Bremse kommt nächste Woche rauf (XT-4Kolben mit aktuellem Saint-Hebel, Ice-Tec und Goodridge)


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Februar 2012)

ich bin mal so frei.

Das Ion von MLK-LAW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2012)

Ist das die Kiste wo früher die Totem verbaut war ?


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. Februar 2012)

ja.


----------



## trailterror (12. Februar 2012)

Heftig aber geil. Die fox sind bombastisch aus 

Damit kannste jetzt vom eifelturm droppen


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2012)

Und warum ist die Totem rausgeflogen?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2012)

Was ist das für eine Größe ?

Schaut aus wie eine Stretchlimo.


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. Februar 2012)

@tiefflieger: Der Preis der 40 wahr einfach zu gut um "nein" zu sagen. Die Totem ist nicht "rausgeflogen", hab sie als back-up noch immer wenn wieder mal ein roadtrip ansteht der bissl technischer werden könnte (bin nach wie vor Totem-fan, aber ehrlich  - die Fox kommt wahrscheinlich nur mehr zum komplettservice aus dem rad....)

@san-andreas: XL


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Aber zum ION:
> Lenker ist kein Geweih mehr, der Lenkwinkel ist nun auch flacher (63 oder so), und meine Retro-Bremse kommt nächste Woche rauf (XT-4Kolben mit aktuellem Saint-Hebel, Ice-Tec und Goodridge)



Die Sainthebel lassen sich mit der alten 4Kolben kombinieren. Schonmal ausprobiert, oder erster Versuch?

G.


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. Februar 2012)

Funktioniert problemlos. Sehr definierter Druckpunkt (hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie so einen harten Druckpunkt gehabt) Kaum Leerweg am Hebel. Bin gespannt wie die Ice-Tec Scheiben sind. Bremskraft mit den "alten" gesinterten Shimano-Belägen ist jedenfalls ausreichend (mit G3 Scheiben). Kein Fading.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

Interessant..ich hab noch ein paar nagelneue ServoWave XTR Hebel rumliegen...dann müßten die ja auch problemlos gehen 

G.


----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2012)

Besten Dank an "kunstflieger" für die Umlenkrolle.  
Ich berichte dann von der ersten Testfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (17. Februar 2012)

Mit der Rolle geht das Teil ziemlich gut nach Vorne (bin Nico seins damals mal gefahren)


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich besser wäre im Drehen könnte ich ja eine Kleinserie auflegen , aber zur Zeit bastel ich lieber Parts für meine G-Boxx


----------



## Pig-Mint (18. Februar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Besten Dank an "kunstflieger" für die Umlenkrolle.
> Ich berichte dann von der ersten Testfahrt



Wäre es nicht vorteilhafter (auch aus rein optischen Gründen) die Führungsrolle kleiner zu gestalten, näher ans Kettenblatt heranzuführen und somit den Umschlingungswinkel der Kette zu erhöhen ?


----------



## nollak (18. Februar 2012)

Da die Rolle mit einer der Schrauben der Umlenkung befestigt ist dürfte das mit näher heranführen schwer werden.


----------



## WODAN (18. Februar 2012)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht vorteilhafter (auch aus rein optischen Gründen) die Führungsrolle kleiner zu gestalten, näher ans Kettenblatt heranzuführen und somit den Umschlingungswinkel der Kette zu erhöhen ?



Der Sinn dieser Umlenkrolle ist den Hinterbau frei von Antriebseinflüssen zu bekommen (Pedalrückschlag), daher muß die Rolle genau an dem Schwingendrehpunkt es Eingelenkers sein und es bringt nichts die Rolle tiefer zu setzen. Kleiner könnte man sie machen, das stimmt. 





nollak schrieb:


> Da die Rolle mit einer der Schrauben der Umlenkung befestigt ist dürfte das mit näher heranführen schwer werden.



Die Rolle wird über eine eigene Achse, die durch Hohlachse des Hauptlagers geht, befestigt. Sie soll ja nicht beim ersten Antritt verbiegen.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hab damals bei meinem den Hinterbau nur langes Dämpfer abstimmen ganz gut in griff bekommen so das ich eigentlich keine störenden Einflüsse groß gemerkt hab


----------



## nollak (19. Februar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Rolle wird über eine eigene Achse, die durch Hohlachse des Hauptlagers geht, befestigt. Sie soll ja nicht beim ersten Antritt verbiegen.



Ok auch gut, hatte nur noch irgendwas mit Drehpunkt vom Lager im Kopf


----------



## Jones2606 (25. Februar 2012)

Hat mal jemand die genauen Maße für die unteren Dämpferbuchsen vom Ion20. Mein Rahmen ist nach n Monaten bei mir eingetroffen und die Experten haben diese Buchsen vergessen. Drehe ich mir Montag selber. Geht schneller. 

Danke im voraus


----------



## MaW:) (25. Februar 2012)

Einfach bei deinem Dämpfer und Rahmen abmessen, 1+1=
Dabei dem Dämpfer aber etwas seitlichen Spiel lassen, das er nicht seitlich gehalten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones2606 (25. Februar 2012)

Danke. 

Genau um dieses Spiel geht es mir eigentlich. Genaue Maße.

Sorry, bin Werkzeugmechaniker. Wir können nicht anders.


----------



## MaW:) (25. Februar 2012)

Bin auch so drauf

0,5 mm reichen, also 0,25mm pro Seite.

Oder so das du auf jeder Seite ein normalen Dichtungsring montieren kannst, das kein Dreck an die Gleitlager kommt


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2012)

Auf dem Bild sind die Kunststoffscheiben falsch. Die gehören zwischen Dämpferauge und Buchse. Nicht zwischen Buchse und Rahmen.


----------



## Jones2606 (25. Februar 2012)

Yo, Scheiben sind falsch. Bild is aber irgendwo aus dem www. Wäre es von mir hätte ich ja kein Problem. 

@MaW: Danke

Bild kommt morgen mal. Ist echt schön geworden. Obwohl der Hinterbau anders geworden ist als bestellt.


----------



## Jones2606 (26. Februar 2012)

So. Mal sehen was draus wird :


----------



## raschaa (27. Februar 2012)

Jones2606 schrieb:


> So. Mal sehen was draus wird :



ich denke es wird ein fahrrad 
allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum die dämpfer aufnahme bleche aussen angeschraubt sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. Februar 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich denke es wird ein fahrrad
> allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum die dämpfer aufnahme bleche aussen angeschraubt sind....



Sind sie nicht ;-)


----------



## raschaa (27. Februar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht ;-)



aaaahh, verstehe, 3-loch unterleg"schiene" ^^


----------



## MaW:) (27. Februar 2012)

Warum hat das jetzt Nicolai so gemacht?
Würde mich brennend Interressieren.


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Februar 2012)

Verkaufe gerade mein Ion 2010
brauche mal eine faire preisliche Einschätzung für folgenden Aufbau. Bike insgesamt 30 mal gefahren.

Rahmen Ion
BOS Stoy
Boxxer Team 
Steuersatz reset
Hope directmount

Was ist das wert?


----------



## Schwabi (27. Februar 2012)

prima lösung ist das so.
hatte ich mir auch schon so selbst gebastelt.
so gibt es bei häufigem verstellen der dämpferaufnahme keine abplatzer des pulvers mehr. und auch die köpfe der schrauben hinterlassen keine spuren mehr.
sieht auch noch gut aus.
ausserdem haben die dämpferaufnahme teile nun direkt ein gewinde drin.
kein gefummel mit muttern also mehr.

würde mir wünschen dass die muttern der vorderen und hinteren dämpferaufnahme auch noch verschwinden.
also gelöst so wie am helius.
gewinde direkt in der aufnahme und keine muttern mehr.
dann liegt auch kein gewinde der schrauben direkt in den aufnahmen mehr aus. daher keine ausgeleierten aufnahmen mehr.



MaW:) schrieb:


> Warum hat das jetzt Nicolai so gemacht?
> Würde mich brennend Interressieren.


----------



## Fledermausland (27. Februar 2012)

schöne farbkombi! weiß nicht ob die dämpferbefestigung die gleiche wie beim ion st ist aber hier sind die genauen maße angegeben.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27930_Daempfer-Befestigungskit-Ion-ST-.html


----------



## macmaegges (27. Februar 2012)

Die Dämpferaufnahme, wie im Bild oben zu sehen ist neu.
Das SDH hat Gewinde und wird innen am Gusset mithilfe des Gegenhalters von aussen angeschraubt.
In dem sind die Schraubenköpfe versenkt.

Schöne Lösung und cleane Optik.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Februar 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Verkaufe gerade mein Ion 2010
> 
> Was ist das wert?



Bei der Aufbau, der Farbe etc. kannst du froh sein, wenn du um die 2500 bekommst. Die meisten Angebote, die ich bekomme liegen um 2000.


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Februar 2012)

Ok. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Februar 2012)

Ei gude nach Hessen:


Panzergrün mit
weißen Druckstreben,
Pinken Bappern,
Titan-Extra-Love und
Pimp-Kit in orange 

Das trifft schon einen speziellen Geschmack. Am Ende holst du mehr raus, wenn du die Brocken alle einzeln verscheuerst und den Rahmen in Wunschfarbe anbietest. Ist ja nix dran, oder? Wenn der Rahmen in Raw oder neuer Beschichtung kommt, kannst du ihn als neuwertig runderneuertes Rahmenkit anbieten. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal bei N anrufen, was das kosten tät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (28. Februar 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Bei der Aufbau, der Farbe etc. kannst du froh sein, wenn du um die 2500 bekommst. Die meisten Angebote, die ich bekomme liegen um 2000.




das sit leider das problem derzeit man gibt viel geld aus fürn geiles bike und bekommt fast nix mehr dafür!  

und viele wollen halt ein ion 18 ....statt dem 20ger


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es lohnender, einzeln die Teile zu verkaufen. Da kommt man meistens mit Rahmen/Gabel auf genausoviel wie als Komplettbike.


----------



## raschaa (28. Februar 2012)

Jepp, kann ich 100%ig bestätigen. Komplettbike Verkauf ist definitiv ein "Verlustgeschäft"...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. Februar 2012)

Angesetzt hab ich meins bei 3200â¬, als dann keine Anfragen kamen bin ich runter auf 2900â¬ gegangen, usw. Mittlerweile bin ich bei 2350â¬ VB, wobei ich nicht tiefer gehen werde. Das Rad hat einen Wert und ich sehe ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, dass ich es so weit unter diesem Wert verkaufe.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass YTs aus 2010 fÃ¼r knapp 300-400â¬ unter Neupreis weggehen, ein Nicolai aber mal eben fast die HÃ¤lfte an Neupreis verliert.
Die Leute wollen immer das beste, schnellste, leichteste und dafÃ¼r nichts zahlen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen immer das beste, schnellste, leichteste und dafür nichts zahlen.



Und meistens die, die sich den nunmal teueren Sport eigentlich nicht leisten können.


----------



## raschaa (28. Februar 2012)

Nein, sie wollen das neueste, trendigste aus der Hydroquetsche, auch wenn es im nächsten jahr schon ein "altes" modell ist....


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. Februar 2012)

Hier wird einem aber auch ein Gewisser Lebensstil "vorgelebt", man muss sich nur mal die Gallerien ansehen, was da an Bikes, Autos, etc. gibt. Und günstigere Bikes werden direkt als sche!ße abgestempelt.

Wenn mein Vater mich nicht unterstützen würde, könnte ich mir den Sport auch nicht leisten, zumindest nicht in dem Umfang.


----------



## Harry-88 (28. Februar 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hier wird einem aber auch ein Gewisser Lebensstil "vorgelebt", man muss sich nur mal die Gallerien ansehen, was da an Bikes, Autos, etc. gibt. Und günstigere Bikes werden direkt als sche!ße abgestempelt.
> 
> Wenn mein Vater mich nicht unterstützen würde, könnte ich mir den Sport auch nicht leisten, zumindest nicht in dem Umfang.




eben vorgelebt.....daran sieht man die beeinflussbarkeit der menschen.....

ich würd ja das ION nehmen aber hab keine zeit für 3 bikes  

und für die eisdiele hab ich n altes kettler


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Februar 2012)

Hi nochmal,

gut gut, ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit mein Radl auseinander bauen und die Einzelteile verkaufen.
Das macht echt keinen Sinn. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich etwas  enttäuscht war über die Resonanz auf mein Ion aber naja, das liegt wohl  an meinem Geschmack 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (6. März 2012)

Mahlzeit, hat von euch wer n ION in gr. m abzugeben ??
einfach per pn oda so 

gruss

harry


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, hat von euch wer n ION in gr. m abzugeben ??
> einfach per pn oda so
> 
> gruss
> ...




Ich hab eins das ich verkaufen möchte. Ich bin es nur 5 Monate im Streichelmodus gefahren 

rechts.





links.





Der Rest per PN, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## Harvester (7. März 2012)

und was ist daran 100% illegal?


----------



## Kuwahades (2. April 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch hier:
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...



Wass äh Mobbed !


----------



## WODAN (4. April 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Wass äh Mobbed !



Danke 

Mittlerweile wiegt es 16,17kg 

Was macht Deine Boxxer Gabel? Wie hast Du es denn gepackt den Schraubenkopf beim Aufdrehen abzureissen?


----------



## Kuwahades (4. April 2012)

cooles Gerät 

ja kann ich dir net sagen ? ich hab sie ja auch mim passenden Drehmonet angezogen, habs ja schon ein paarmal gemacht.
Denke mal die Gabel hat beim Vorbesitzer schon ganz schön gelitten ?

ich hole mir erstmal ne neue Brücke und wenn ich das Ion zu Nicolai geschickt habe zum durchchecken und neu pulvern, dann hole ich mir ne 2012er Boxxer RC.
Muss ich möglichst zeitnah mal machen, habe noch ein paar Monate Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (7. April 2012)

Kleine Truppe heut im Wildbad.


----------



## Harvester (9. April 2012)

Nicolai is halt doch Massenware.......


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. April 2012)

Jedes Ion hat sogar seine eigene Garage ;-)

PS: nix Massenware. Maßware!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2012)

fertig.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. April 2012)

Schön 

Weisse Anbauteile kämen gut


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Weisse Anbauteile kämen gut



leider kann ich ihn für mich nicht aufbauen.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. April 2012)

???

Hat die Frau was dagegen ?
woran liegts ?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Hat die Frau was dagegen ?
> woran liegts ?



weil nach 25 jahren in ein und der selben firma ,-im sommer schluss ist.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. April 2012)

na dann behalt den Rahmen und werd`Profi !

son Mist, ohne Arbeit geht nix !


----------



## Pure_Power (2. Mai 2012)

Mit Lenkerstopfen 16,25 kg.

Noch nicht ganz fertig, passiert noch ein bissel was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (2. Mai 2012)

Hübsch, wo holst denn das gewicht? Reifen??


----------



## WODAN (3. Mai 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Hübsch, wo holst denn das gewicht? Reifen??



Das frag ich mich auch. Meines hat mit Boxxer Wc (-450g gegenüber der Fox40) und Vivid Air auch um die 16,2 kg.


----------



## Pure_Power (5. Mai 2012)

Ich war selber überrascht, dass es schon "so leicht" ist, hatte mit 16,5-17 kg gerechnet.

Leichte verbaute Anbauteile: Carbocage KF, Reset Innenlager, Dura Ace Titan 21-11, KMC SL-9 Kette, ZTR Flow Felgen, SV14 Schläuche, Schwalbe Freeride/Falt Reifen, Megaforce2 40mm Vorbau, Atlas FR Kurbel 165, Titanschraubenkit Bremsanlage (komplett), Umbau von Stahlflex auf Plastikleitung.

Das passiert noch:
-Die Sapim Race Speichen werden gegen CxRay oder Superspoke getauscht.
-Umbau auf tubeless
-CCDB mit Titanfeder kommt (schwerer als der DHX5)
-Die BPC/Reach Rädchen der Bremshebel werden gegen schwarze getauscht
-Syntace P6 30.9x300 Stütze kommt (Ist schwerer als die Thomson, Wechsel wegen mattschwarz Optik und breiterer Auflagefläche der Sattelstrebe)
-Selle SLR 135gr Sattel gestript (leichter als der Flite)
-Gabelschaft -1cm
-Carbonspacer für Gabelschaft
-Feste Sattelklemme, falls leichter als die Tune.


Ich habe für die Karre einen 2. Laufradsatz. Hope/Sapim CxRay/Mavic EX 823 fürs "Grobe".

Luftfahrwerk oder andere Bremsen sind für mich keine Option, genauso wenig wie Carbon Lenker oder Sattelstütze.

Überlegung wäre es die Hope Naben gegen Tune King/Kong MK Nabensatz zu tauschen(An beiden LRS). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Tune Naben, halten die?
Ich bin mit den Crampon Pedalen sehr zufrieden, wenn der CCDB verbaut ist könnten die Sixpack Icon MG/TI in schwarz/gold aber auch gut passen, das wären noch einmal ca. -150gr.

Mit dem "leichten" LRS soll langfristig ein Gewicht von 15,XX angepeilt werden.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2012)

Der Sattel ist schlimm. Und das gelöcherte Lenkerband auch.

Sonst ziemlich geil !

Was sind das für Kurbeln ?

Man spart übrigens viel Geld, wenn man den Velo Titan Sattel strippt.


----------



## Pure_Power (5. Mai 2012)

Der Flite ist inzwischen 18 Jahre alt und mit Abstand mein bequemster Sattel, über die Optik lässt sich streiten Das Lenkerband war grandios günstig, 5 Euro. Ich wollte nicht schon wieder Schlauch wickeln. Kurbel ist die 2012 Race Face Atlas FR stealth. Den Tip mit dem Velo Titan werde ich mir merken, habe den SLR hier schon liegen...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2012)

Hier hats beim Rose ganz simples schwarzes Plastiklenkerband: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/bike-ribbon-lenkerband/aid:26504

Habe beim aktuellen Bike mal das Klett von Conrad ausprobiert. Funzt auch top !


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Mai 2012)

Verkaufe mein ION als Rahmen Kit mit BOS

Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## mugggel (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Kollegen, 

Ich bekomme die Tage ein ION ST 2011.

Ich wiege ca: 90kg, eher ein bischen mehr. Welche Federhärte würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Fahre Stahlfeder in einem Fox Van R.

Wie viel Sag sollte das ION ST haben?

grüße


----------



## MLK-LAW (5. Juni 2012)

bei 33% sag mit 197mm Federweg sollte eine 450er reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugggel (5. Juni 2012)

Hey

Ich habe eine 400er und eine 500er. Will aber mit 217mm Federweg fahren..?


Grüße


----------



## MLK-LAW (5. Juni 2012)

dann die 500er - obwohl das ion mit 197mm besser funktioniert....


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2012)

Ich fand es mit größerem federweg angenehmer.. Gayschmackssache


----------



## WODAN (6. Juni 2012)

mugggel schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> Ich bekomme die Tage ein ION ST 2011.
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen. Du wolltest doch mein M-Pire kaufen?
Anstandshalber hättest Du mir ja wenigstens eine Mail schreiben können oder?


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juni 2012)

so sind die Muggel


----------



## mugggel (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gesagt das ich es vielleicht kaufe und nicht das ich es nehme. Und warum sollte sich daran was geändert haben??? 
Ich muss halt auch erstma meinen Kram verkauft bekommen oder? 

Ps: Uhr ist da und ist schön, Danke.

Falls jemand ein Lambda ST sucht, meins kommt weg. Preis kann ma drüber reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettigel (13. Juni 2012)

Ist zwar ein bisschen OT, aber für (kleine) kommende Ion 20 -Kunden ggf. interessant:
Heute ist mein Ion 20-Rahmen gekommen und der hatte trotz Größe 'S' die Sitzrohrgussets. Hab' mich darüber natürlich sehr gefreut, denn die vom Ion find' ich gut.

Bilder vom AM und Ion stelle ich dann auch mal rein, sobald alles fertig ist.


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juni 2012)

Mein Ion wollte er auch kaufen


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juni 2012)

Isses endlich weg? Glückwunsch! Was jetzt? Ion 18?


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juni 2012)

Ne noch nicht, rüste mit den eErlösen gerade mein AM auf 

Bilder folgen


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juni 2012)

Ach Bilder  Ich seh es mir auf der Taunustour 2012 an â hatten wir einen Termin abgemacht?


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juni 2012)

Verschieben wir das mal in den entsprechenden Fred


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2012)

mein ex rahmen. 

--> bericht http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1146743


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>


 legt mann doch nicht auf dem schaltwerk ab  
Linke seite


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> legt mann doch nicht auf dem schaltwerk ab
> Linke seite



hast recht.


----------



## MaW:) (18. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder eine Aufbaustufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (18. Juni 2012)

Schönes St, über das Schutzblech lässt sich diskutieren, über die Reifenwahl meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach weniger... ;-)


----------



## MaW:) (18. Juni 2012)

Das Schutzblech braucht man ja eigentlich nicht immer, aber ohne ist das Bike so laut XD
Reifenwahl eben jeden des seine, ist die beste Trockenmischung für mich.


----------



## CYBO (21. Juni 2012)

Update vom ION 
Ich liebe dieses Bike!!!


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Juni 2012)

nur geil !!!


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2012)

awa escht


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juni 2012)

schon 
wenn meins wäre hätte ich aber nen blauen Lenker anstatt dem Vorbau


----------



## Simbl (22. Juni 2012)

Schaut gut aus !


----------



## c4sper (22. Juni 2012)

Extrem hübsch!


----------



## Obstbrot (29. Juni 2012)

schick schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juli 2012)

Moin,

nächste Woche meins!


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2012)

Extrem kleines Bild


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Extrem kleines Bild


 
So, jetzt normal!

Siehe oben.


----------



## trailterror (6. Juli 2012)

Schaut gut aus martin


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Juli 2012)

Ragnar's ION mit ein paar Updates (Dämpfer ...):


----------



## raschaa (13. Juli 2012)

eeeyyyy, wer hat dir das erlaubt? mein bike wurde doch schon genug hier gepostet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (13. Juli 2012)

Na und ?


Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ragnar's ION mit ein paar Updates (Dämpfer ...):


----------



## raschaa (13. Juli 2012)

AAAAAAaaaaaa, ihr wollt mich fertig machen


----------



## Jones2606 (14. Juli 2012)

@Martin1508: Und? Schon geholt das gute Stück?


----------



## pfalz (22. Juli 2012)

da es jetzt grad mal sauber ist (Boxxer raus, 888 rein  ):


----------



## Bas-t (22. Juli 2012)

EDIT: Sattel muss logischerweise getauscht werden....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Juli 2012)

Reverb und *DER* Sattel?


----------



## ichoe (22. Juli 2012)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Reverb und *DER* Sattel?


HAMMER!!


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Juli 2012)

fürn Urlaubstripp optimal und auch cool zum anschauen


----------



## Stagediver (23. Juli 2012)

Das Bild als Poster ins Wohnzimmer bitte 

Aber wo sind die Fuchs-Felgen !?


----------



## Bas-t (24. Juli 2012)

lass ma die BBS wo sie sind!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (25. Juli 2012)

das weiße ION mit blauen Parts


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> fürn Urlaubstripp optimal und auch cool zum anschauen



Das Rad wird dann hinten am Spoiler festgeschnürt was?


----------



## xMARTINx (11. August 2012)

so ich hab dann auch mal wieder nen ion,das alte vom morti,mal sehen ob es schwarz bleibt







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## The_Edge (24. August 2012)

Mein Ion 20


----------



## dr.juggles (24. August 2012)

raw, brutal, gut!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. August 2012)

^ beide geil!


----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2012)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Mein Ion 20


 
Yeah, Bruder im Geiste


----------



## xMARTINx (1. September 2012)

beides feine geräte!


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2012)

Gefallen mir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. September 2012)

Ion 20 2013.

net mainz 









Neue Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## MaW:) (6. September 2012)

Schon fein, nur immer noch diese Dämpferschrauben


----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2012)

Ernsthaft: ist 2013 überhaupt irgendwas anders am Ion 20?


----------



## dr.juggles (6. September 2012)

raw ist das neue schwarz


----------



## xMARTINx (6. September 2012)

Ähm nein


----------



## syrer (7. September 2012)

Servus Leute,
mir ist vor zwei Tagen an meinem ION die Zugstufe am Vivid hops gegangen. Da es am Weekend ja richtig schönes Wetter geben soll wollt ich ne Runde fahren gehn. Hab noch nen 241 Fox DHX 5 Dämpfer rum liegen. Passt der Dämpfer in den Rahmen und wie wirkt sich der das dann auf die Geo aus ?
Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (7. September 2012)

Passt nicht...


----------



## syrer (7. September 2012)

Naja, das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.
Danke dir


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2012)

@syrer

Hätteste mal eher was gesagt... hätte Dir meinen DB für's Wochenende leihen können... außerdem: seit wann fährst Du Ion?


----------



## syrer (7. September 2012)

Servus DD

hab mir Anfang dieses Jahres nen 2010 Ion gekauft. Wird Zeit das wir mal fahren gehn gell.
Na dann muß wohl mein Gambler fürs Wochendende her halten


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. September 2012)

Also offiziell gehört ja ein Dämpfer mit 222 EBL rein, aber ein 241er geht auch!
Wobei ich glaube, dass ohne weiteres Tuning der Hinterreifen gegen das kollidiert.

Ich fahre einen 241er im Ion, jedoch extra straff von Flatout-Suspension fürs ION eingestellt. Der Gino (Flatout-Suspension) fährt bzw. ist auch einen 241er Dämpfer im Ion gefahren.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. September 2012)

Da wird die Bude doch Bock hoch bzw wenn man die vordere dämpferaufnahme nach vorne schiebt kann man doch gar nicht den Hub des Dämpfers ausnutzen?! Und den dämpfer extra straff machen damit er nicht komplett einfordert klingt recht sinnfrei


----------



## MaW:) (8. September 2012)

Naja er soll´s einfach ausprobieren, bei mir ist es in der kleinen Federwegposition möglich. Würde ich aber nicht machen. Und den Dämpfer extra straff zu machen ist mehr als sinnlos.


----------



## syrer (8. September 2012)

Neee Leute,
das mit dem Dämpfer lass ich lieber sein muß ich halt Gambler fahren


----------



## kroiterfee (12. September 2012)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


>



kann mir jemand sagen welcher sattel das ist?


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. September 2012)

Hab ich aus der Wuehlkiste ("GelTec"). Ist fast auf's Gramm und den Millimeter genau eine Kopie des klassischen Selle Italia Flite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2012)

Kroiter, du lebst ja !


----------



## kroiterfee (13. September 2012)

klar, unkraut vergeht nicht!

bin nur grad not available in deutschland. bischen wüste zum teint auffrischen. ;-)


----------



## Blackstyle (20. September 2012)

Start of Projekt


----------



## raschaa (20. September 2012)

Oh Ha, das sieht nach viel arbeit aus... aber schick^^


----------



## Blackstyle (20. September 2012)

Ca. 7 Std'en schleifen und polieren, Handschmerzen inklusive. Schauen wir mal wie lange es hält...


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. September 2012)

Wow sauber, jetzt haste endlich was was richtig geht


----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2012)

Geil gib es mir!


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2012)

@xMARTINx: gibts ein Bild von deinem ?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

Blackstyle schrieb:


> Start of Projekt



Traum....und dann goldene Kleineteile dazu

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackstyle (20. September 2012)

Wird wohl eher ein Rot-Schwarzer Mix!


----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2012)

@san andreas 
Na klar, werd die Tage mal eins hochladen


----------



## Martin1508 (21. September 2012)

Wow, ein Traum. Stehe normalerweise ja auf matt aber das Dingen ist der Hammer.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Blackstyle (21. September 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wow sauber, jetzt haste endlich was was richtig geht



Tonnen für den Sieg!!! Insider ;-)


----------



## WODAN (21. September 2012)

Blackstyle schrieb:


> Ca. 7 Std'en schleifen und polieren, Handschmerzen inklusive. Schauen wir mal wie lange es hält...



Wow! 
Jetzt nur noch eloxieren lassen, ich wäre auf das Ergebnis gespannt 
Endlich mal hochglanz Elox anstatt dem matten Kram.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. September 2012)

so wie versporchen mal schnelle bilder vom staubigen rad,kettenstrebenschutz wird noch ordentlich,neue pedale sind auf dem weg,laufräder sind auch in arbeit(lila reverse-naben mit schwarzen dt-swiss felgen),neue lenker kommt eventuell noch,teile was dran ist sieht man ja,boxxer worldcup,e.13 srs+,renthal vorbau+griffe,reset steuersatz,saint bremsen 2013 usw...
wenn die neuen laufräder reinkommen werden auch die aufkleber abgemacht





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2012)

Schönes Rad ! Schon im Stand schnell.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. September 2012)

danke!inzwischen sind aktuelle crank brothers 5050 am rad in einer 2012er eurobike-edition in schwarz-lila.kommen echt gut,mit den neuen laufrädern ist es dann perfekt,schaltwerk kommt nächste woche auch saint dran


----------



## ChrisXross85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Verkaufe mein Ion20

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/56844


----------



## WODAN (20. Oktober 2012)

ChrisXross85 schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein Ion20
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/56844



Auch Du solltest Dich an die Forumsregeln halten 

SIEHE HIER

Verkäufe gehören in den Bikemarkt oder HIER hin.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Sorry wusste ich nicht
Wenn du mir sagst wie man ihn löscht mach ich das


----------



## Blackstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Aufbaustufe 1.0


----------



## Obstbrot (21. Oktober 2012)

hammer rahmen 

Seit neustem meins


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Oktober 2012)

ex leihbike aus wi-berg?

gute preise für die ions, aber zum teil schon arg abgerockt die buden.


----------



## Obstbrot (22. Oktober 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ex leihbike aus wi-berg?
> 
> gute preise für die ions, aber zum teil schon arg abgerockt die buden.


JUP 
es geht, bis auf ein paar kleine lackkratzer ist der rahmen top in schuss. Anbauteile haben auch ein paar kratzer, die mich sonst aber nicht weiter stören. Das Rad wurde erst Mitte Mai aufgebaut, funktioniert also noch dem entsprechend gut. Wackelt nix, nur die Gabel hat ein wenig spiel, aber das hört man glaub ich öfters von der Boxxer...
Bin eigentlich ganz froh drum, ION neu kann ich mir nicht leisten und jetzt hab ich wenigstens das rad was ich wirklich wollte


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Oktober 2012)

Außerdem was soll an Rahmen groß sein?das Ion ist superrobust, wenn wären es sicher nur die Lager die vielleicht nicht mehr die besten wären. Und wenn irgendwas an teilen kaputt geht ist es finanziell sicher tragbar. 
Das polierte ist echt ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (22. Oktober 2012)

hab letzt in wibe auch kurz überlegt, ob ich eins nehmen soll.
die rahmen und gabeln waren ja echt noch in ordnung, alles andere kan man ja bei bedarf mal austauschen.
viel spaß mit der bude.


----------



## trailterror (22. Oktober 2012)

@Obstbrot

Sieht gut aus!

Wat koschten die dinger denn?


----------



## Obstbrot (22. Oktober 2012)

2400 VHB .... ich konnte also am preis also noch was machen


----------



## Gee42657 (12. November 2012)

Falls mal jmd ein Ion ST Rahmen in Größe XL abzugeben hat, kann er mir gerne bescheid geben


----------



## xMARTINx (16. November 2012)

@Blackstyle
Wann kommen Bilder vom fertigen Bike?


----------



## Blackstyle (16. November 2012)

Das dauert noch! Denke ich werde erst im Sommer soweit sein... Stück für Stück aufbauen weil es nicht eilt ;-)


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2012)

mainz  mal schauen wie lang 

gebraucht, von 2009.


----------



## trailterror (27. November 2012)

Entweder wird das ion 18 nun zum reinen tourer, oder das  'neue' wird aufgemotzt und mit benefit sofort wieder verkauft  oder spielst du etwa mit dem gedanken das ion 18 zu ersetzen 

Wie auch immer, viel spass dabei


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2012)

zweites


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> zweites


 ein reinrassiger Händler so iss gut


----------



## Kontragonist (27. November 2012)

Viva Vintage  Ist das Wurstens? Sieht vertraut aus


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2012)

Leider war der in M.


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist das Wurstens? Sieht vertraut aus



Jep, der wird so oder so verwurstet


----------



## fruchtmoose (20. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## frfreshman (20. Dezember 2012)

Gr. M sollte gut sein, hatte auch eins in M mit etwa 186cm, das war dann ziemlich klein, aber noch gerade eben OK.
Am Ende habe ich es auch eine Weile in etwa so eingesetzt wie Du es beschreibst.
War OK (allerdings mit 200mm Gabel), aber der Umstieg auf Helius AM war das beste was ich dann machen konnte. War erst als Ergänzung geplant, aber habe dann das Ion fast eine Saison nicht mehr angefasst und dann verkauft.
Auch downhill geht das Helius nicht schlecht.

PS: Das Helius habe ich in Gr. L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (20. Dezember 2012)

ich würde zu L raten, weil Du mit M die 1,18 Radstand nur mit extrem niedrigem  Tretlager erreichst.
ich selber fahre mit 1,78m lieber den L Rahmen, gerade beim bergauffahren wirst du das etwas längere Oberrohr gebrauchen können, auch weil Du schön kurze Vorbauten fahren kannst, was das Ion verspielter macht.
Ein Wechsel von 45mm Vorbau auf 28mm DM Vorbau haben Welten ausgemacht was die Handlichkeit und Kurvenfreudigkeit des Ions betrifft, allerdings fahre ich einen rahmen von 2007.


----------



## fruchtmoose (20. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## Geißlein (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich stand auch mit meinen 1.84 vor der Wahl M oder L. Ich konnte bei meinen Kumpels das ION in M probefahren und bei einem Forumuser in der Nähe eines in L.
Habe mich dann zum L entschieden und dafür einen kürzeren Vorbau vorgezogen.
Ich habe mich auf dem L wohler gefühlt als auf M.
Ich benutze das Rad eigentlich für DH, aber bei uns am schwäb. Albtrauf wird mein ION auch dazu benutzt die ein oder andere Steigung zu meistern.
Sattel raus und steilere Anstiege werden im Wiegetritt gemacht. Nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei und manchmal eher quälend aber es geht.


----------



## Pure_Power (27. Dezember 2012)




----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2012)

So sieht das Rad aus:



Pure_Power schrieb:


>



Und so fährt es sich:








Gefällt


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Dezember 2012)

was fÃ¼r Â´n vergleich 
noch kein  Ð gefahren oder


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub auch nicht, sehr sinnfreier Beitrag


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht war er sinnfrei, aber das schoss mir gerade durch den Kopf als ich das Rad sah. Habe ich schon gesagt, dass mir das Rad gefällt? Ja, habe ich.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2012)

Du hast eine Aussage zum Fahrverhalten des Rades gemacht die nicht nachvollziehbar ist


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Vielleicht war er sinnfrei, aber das schoss mir gerade durch den Kopf als ich das Rad sah. Habe ich schon gesagt, dass mir das Rad gefällt? Ja, habe ich.




ja hast du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (12. Januar 2013)

so meins aktuell,neu ist die e.thirteen kurbel und die schwarzen 321,neuer und leichterer laufradsatz ist im bau






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

Hier mal eine kleine Wixxvorlage für die raw Fetischisten 

net mainz.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

*sabber


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> *sabber



Das muss rubbel heissen, ist doch eine W-Vorlage.


----------



## WODAN (7. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube irgendwann werde ich vielleicht auch mal bei raw schwach 

Obwohl, ich glaube ich bleibe schwarz elox treu


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Beim 20 oder 18 sehen die Gussets irgendwie schöner aus, als beim 16. => Schlagt mich bitte nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

neee meine Freundin is doch nebenan. das gibt wieder Ärger.

wobei mir immer der witz einfällt:

hat dich deine Freundin schonmal beim wixxen hinter der Tür erwischt?


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Dann lass sie ... okay lassen wir das lieber. 

@ Wodan

+1 nur mit burgunderrot


----------



## avidD (10. Februar 2013)

noch ein anderes in raw (und burgunderrot)... 1+? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (10. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mir, bis auf der Sattel.

mein kleines


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Februar 2013)

Feine Räder!!!


----------



## syrer (20. Februar 2013)

Servus,
hier mal meine Kiste.Es kommt noch die nächsten Tage nen blauen Race Face Lenker und dann ists fertig für 2013


----------



## avidD (20. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Februar 2013)

Kettenstrebenschutz find ich nicht so Schick und Boxxer sollte gescheite Decals bekommen


----------



## ichoe (20. Februar 2013)

schicke kiste, erinnert mich bisschen an meins...vll würde ein weißer sattel noch ganz gut passen wg der weißen boxxer,die wirklich schöne decals verdient hätte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (20. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike syrer... aus der Ferne hab ich es schon gesehen.
Meins hast ja schon angeschaut.


----------



## syrer (21. Februar 2013)

Da Schneidwerk ja in letzter Zeit gesundheitlich nicht so fit war wollt ich ihn mit den decals nicht belasten. Die Boxxer bekommt Decals in Carbonfolie die momentanen Decals sind Stealth und war nen Vesuch.
Kettenstrebenschutz ist noch von letztem Jahr und wird dieses sicher nicht überleben, was ich dann nehme weiß ich noch nicht genau. Die von cSixx sollen ganz gut sein.
Weißer Sattel kommt nicht in Frage da der nach kürzester Zeit hässlich braun wird.

Ja Geißlein wird Zeit das der Schnee weicht dann können wir mal auf Tour gehen.

gruß syrer


----------



## Geißlein (21. Februar 2013)

syrer schrieb:


> Ja Geißlein wird Zeit das der Schnee weicht dann können wir mal auf Tour gehen.
> 
> gruß syrer



Davor aber leider noch nächsten Mittwoch unters Messer und anschliessend schauen, dass ich schnellstmöglich wieder fit werde


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. Februar 2013)

Gleitlager am ION ST? Hat da wer Erfahrung? Wuerd heuer gern alle  Nadellager incl. Hülsen gegen Gleitlager austauschen. Macht ev. ein  teilw. Wechsel Sinn (z.B. am Horstink etc.)?


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte am ION GB2 alles auf die hell grauen Gleitlager mit Alu Buchsen umgebaut. War kein Problem, ich allerdings im Urlaub immer ein Paar Lager auf Reserve dabei. Hatte ich aber nie gebraucht.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (23. Februar 2013)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Gleitlager am ION ST? Hat da wer Erfahrung? Wuerd heuer gern alle  Nadellager incl. Hülsen gegen Gleitlager austauschen. Macht ev. ein  teilw. Wechsel Sinn (z.B. am Horstink etc.)?



Warum willst du die Lager tauschen?


----------



## MLK-LAW (23. Februar 2013)

Weil ich immer am Saisonanfang neue Lager einbau.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (23. Februar 2013)

Von wann ist dein Rahmen? Meiner geht jetzt in die dritte Saison und die Lager sind mit etwas nachstellen wieder spielfrei..


----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2013)

Ich hab da mal ne frage zu den Lagern, möchte meinem Rahmen eventuell noch schnell pulvern vor der Saison. Muss ich beim lagerausbau irgendwas beachten? Bei Nicolai sitzen die sicher auch strammer als bei den meisten, eigentlich kann ich die doch normal austreiben?!


----------



## MaW:) (3. März 2013)

Die schonenste möglichkeit ist sie auszupressen und wieder einzupressen. Die Laufhülsen musst du auch auspressen, schont die Hülsen.

Gleitringe ggf. neue Ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2013)

Zum auspressen müsste ich mir ja was bauen das ich das ordentlich mal machen kann, werd mich die Tage da mal rantasten


----------



## Otterauge (4. März 2013)

Ich habe da was gebaut, sollte ganz easy sein damit. Fehlt noch der Knebel der noch nicht auf dem Bild ist.





Ich habe davor alle Lager gewechselt mit Hammer u. Nuss oder was auch immer ich in die Finger bekam.. war auch kein Thema.


----------



## MLK-LAW (4. März 2013)

Hab das Tool-Set von Nicolai - kein Sonderangebot aber perfekte Funktion.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2013)

Das bauen wäre kein Problem, besser als einschlagen;-)
Was kostet denn so nen toolset?


----------



## MLK-LAW (4. März 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ius-CC-AFR-FR-und-Ion-ST-.html?xtcr=20&xtmcl=

Das + Schraubstock = Idiotensicher
geht auch mit gummihammer...


----------



## ime1980 (4. März 2013)

Hab mir zum Lager wechseln auch ein Auspresswerkzeug mit Gewindestange gebaut. Funktioniert materialschonender und schneller als die Hammermethode.


----------



## Otterauge (4. März 2013)

AUA der Preis, das tut ja weh!


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2013)

So werde ich es auch machen, das bisschen derb vom Preis


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand die maße für die Werkzeuge geben? Das wäre ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (5. März 2013)

Du das ist ja nur ein Dorn, Wellen haben außen Ø15,0mm/ innen Ø12,1mm

Mach dir ein dorn von Ø14,8mm und dann geht das schon, würde ihn aber so absetzen, dann können die Scheiben nicht verrutschen und du hast eine gute Führung





Ich hätte dir meins geliehen aber das ist gerade beim Kumpel, drum kann ich auch kein weiteres Foto machen.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. März 2013)

Das reicht so schon, kann ich auf Arbeit drehen, großes Dankeschön!!!!


----------



## avidD (15. März 2013)

Wenn ihr euch gerade schon so schön über die Lager unterhaltet möchte ich auch eine Frage hierzu anbringen wenn man bei meinem Ion 20 das Hinterrad hin- und herbewegt, fühlt es sich nach einem Mittelweg zwischen normaler Verwindung und Lagerspiel an. Das Rad ist ein Jahr alt und die Lager gehen noch gut (fühlte sich auch als es neu war schon so an...) Dieses "Spiel" ist jedoch schwer definierbar. Habt ihr das auch?
Viele Grüße 
avidD


----------



## Otterauge (15. März 2013)

Schon mal nachgezogen, siehe Nicolai Webseite.

Nee da wackelt nichts wenn es richtig eingestellt ist!


----------



## MaW:) (15. März 2013)

Kann auch das Laufrad sein, also Lagerspiel in der Nabe.


----------



## Jones2606 (15. März 2013)

Kenn ich, nach einem halben Jahr. Dachte auch erst Nabe. War einfach etwas Lagerspiel am, ich nenne es mal Hauptschwingenlager. Nachstellen und Alles ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avidD (15. März 2013)

danke für eure antworten! nabe ist es nicht; da hab ich die lager schon getauscht... dann stell ich die anderen lager mal alle noch ein bisschen nach.
bis zum nächsten mal im park


----------



## MLK-LAW (24. März 2013)

Gibt's 'n Aufbau eines ION so um die 16kg Marke? Brauch ein paar Ideen zur Gewichtsreduktion!


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. März 2013)

Vom Ra!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1164453?page=2&in=set


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (24. März 2013)

Fährt jemand einen Double Barrel Air im Ion und kann mir mal ein paar Fahreindrücke schildern? Bin auch auf der Suche nach sinnvoller Gewichtsreduktion ohne Performanceeinbuße...


----------



## MLK-LAW (24. März 2013)

db-air wird nicht optimal funktionieren - 's ION is linear, das mögen luftdaempfer incl. dbair nicht.


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. März 2013)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> db-air wird nicht optimal funktionieren - 's ION is linear, das mögen luftdaempfer incl. dbair nicht.



Hmm hust...


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (24. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Hmm hust...



Hust hust...
Gerade bei einer sehr linearen Kennlinie, wie beim Ion, funktionieren Luftdämpfer aufgrund der Endprogression sehr gut...


----------



## MLK-LAW (24. März 2013)

nix hust - original zitat malcolm von cane creek


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. März 2013)

Evtl wird hier was leicht durcheinander gebracht. 
Der Hinterbau des Ion 20 ist leicht progressiv, der ccdb Air soll damit nicht gut funktionieren, da er auch progressiv ist. 
Jetzt gibt es aber den ccdb Air mit größerer Luftkammer und größeren durchströmungsöffnungen. 
Ich bin ihn aber noch nie Gefahren. 
Der "normale" ccdb ist auf jeden Fall ein Top Dämpfer, wie sich die Luftkammer auf einem Downhiller macht kann ich nicht sagen, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ein Luftdämpfer nie ganz an die Performance eines Coildäpfers ran kommt. 
Gino fährt soweit ich weiß unterdessen auch den neuen Air am Ion, und sagte uns mal, dass er die Luftkammer sogar wieder verkleinern musste.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. März 2013)

In Thale beim Rennen hatte Gino nen Stahlfeder vivid drin... Und das auf ner Strecke wo ein Air Vorteile bringen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (24. März 2013)

Ich muss da jetzt trotzdem nachhaken: der DB-Air VX (also der "fette") soll also besser zur 197mm kinematik des ion passen als die anderen luft-dinger?


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. März 2013)

Die xv Kennkinie kommt näher an die Stahlfederkennlinie heran-also ja. 
Wenn du mehr Progressivität benötigen solltest, kannst du die Luftkammer immernoch verkleinern. 
Wie hoch das Luftvolumen beispielsweise eines vivid Air ist kann ich nicht sagen. 
Der neue ccdb passt auf jeden Fall besser, als der alte.


----------



## raschaa (25. März 2013)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Fährt jemand einen Double Barrel Air im Ion und kann mir mal ein paar Fahreindrücke schildern? Bin auch auf der Suche nach sinnvoller Gewichtsreduktion ohne Performanceeinbuße...



auf die gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen...

X-Fusion Vector HLR Air


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (25. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen...
> 
> X-Fusion Vector HLR Air



Schent ja ganz interessant zu sein.. Allerdings ist der Dämpfer nicht allzu verbreitet. Der Preisunterschied zum DB Air beträgt auch nur knapp 100 Euro...
Wie lange bist du mit dem Ding denn schon unterwegs?


----------



## raschaa (26. März 2013)

steht doch im Review... fragen zum dämpfer dann bitte dort, das hier ist Galerie-Thread


----------



## Geißlein (28. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal die ION ST oder 20 Fahrer fragen welche Federhärte im Dämpfer sie bei welchem Körpergewicht (fahrfertig) fahren ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## raschaa (28. März 2013)

78kg -> 400er in 200mm position


----------



## Geißlein (28. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> 78kg -> 400er in 200mm position



Gewicht ist Fahrfertig oder mit ohne was an ?


----------



## raschaa (28. März 2013)

kommt auf die jahreszeit an  sagen wir mal im schnitt fahrfertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones2606 (1. April 2013)

Fahrfertig ca.85kg fahr ich ne 450er im Fox


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. April 2013)

Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, dass sein Hinterbau verzogen ist? Mein Hinterrad ist viel dichter an der Strebe auf der Antriebsseite als auf der Nicht-Antreibsseite.

Wenn ich die Druckstrebe am Umlenkhebellöse, dann ist die Druckstrebe der Antriebsseite auch weiter vorne als die der Nicht-Antriebseite. Muss mal gucken, ob es am Umlenkhebel liegt oder wirklich an den Streben...


----------



## trailterror (3. April 2013)

ein verzogener Hinterbau gabs schon mal...wurde glaub ich zu N zurückgeschickt und gerade gerichtet


----------



## avidD (4. April 2013)

vielleicht liegts auch an der einspeichung? bin aber kein technikprofi


----------



## xMARTINx (4. April 2013)

Ob der Hinterbau gerade ist sieht man ganz gut an dem Abstand der Kettenstreben zum sitzrohr, der muss auf beiden Seiten gleich sein, ist ein Anhaltspunkt. Hast du nen neuen Rahmen?


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2013)

Demonstrant ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (4. April 2013)

Oh blödes Apfel Telefon ;-)


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. April 2013)

Ne, ist jetzt 4 Monate und 5 Jahre alt Bin damit auch gefahren, aber mein Hinterrad kommt halt der Kettenstrebe sehr nahe!

Ja am Sitzrohr ist auf der Antriebsseite auch mehr Platz als auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite. Denke das wird dann eher der Umlenkhebel sein! Wurde aber vor 1,5 Jahren vom alten auf den neuen getauscht Ich guck nochmal und mach sonst nochmal Fotos!


----------



## xMARTINx (4. April 2013)

Der ist eigentlich stabil, am besten einfach bei n anrufen, der ist sicher schnell wieder gerichtet wenn nix gravierendes passiert ist


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. April 2013)

Habs nochmal auseinander gebaut! Die Lager am Horst Link haben Spiel, aber dadran sollte das eigentlich nicht liegen. Hoffe mal es hat sich wirklich nichts verzogen!
Habe N schon ne Mail geschrieben


----------



## raschaa (4. April 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, dass sein Hinterbau verzogen ist? Mein Hinterrad ist viel dichter an der Strebe auf der Antriebsseite als auf der Nicht-Antreibsseite.
> 
> Wenn ich die Druckstrebe am Umlenkhebellöse, dann ist die Druckstrebe der Antriebsseite auch weiter vorne als die der Nicht-Antriebseite. Muss mal gucken, ob es am Umlenkhebel liegt oder wirklich an den Streben...



als erstes würde ich prüfen, ob das hinterrad auch wirklich sauber mittig zentriert ist. ein gewisser versatz bzw. unterschiedlicher abstand der druckstreben zum sitzrohr ist vernachlässigbar (hätte jetzt mal +/- 1mm in den raum geschmissen, bitte nicht drauf festnageln), einen 100% "geraden" rahmen gibt es nicht....


----------



## xMARTINx (4. April 2013)

so hier mal nen aktuelles bild,neu sind die laufräder mit reverse evo9 naben und continental rammstein,die e.thirteen kurbel und hinten auf auf 6gänge reduziert mit nem gefrästen spacer als ersatz für die ersten drei gänge...


----------



## Pure_Power (21. April 2013)

Meinem alten Ion ST habe ich mal was Neues spendiert. Mal schauen ob es mir taugt, Huber-Buchsen sollten die kommende Woche eintreffen.





Vermutlich kommt dann noch:
http://www.ridefox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=forks&p=40101&ref=filter

Dann ist es bei 15,2-15,3 kg.


----------



## sbeigel (26. April 2013)

Ein Monat früher als von Nicolai angekündigt 





Reifen werden noch auf Maxis DH tubeless gewechselt. Momentan ca. 17,15 kg.

Gestern in Stromberg entjungfert... Geile Sache!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Mai 2013)

Muss mich jetzt leider nach langer Zeit von meinem Ion trennen...aber irgendwie will ich es gar nicht in den Bikemarkt stellen
Irgendwie bin ich immernoch super zufrieden mit dem Teil!


----------



## Obstbrot (27. Mai 2013)

wie kannst du den geilen hobel nur abgeben wollen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2013)

Geiles teil->behalten! Farbe: gold elox?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Mai 2013)

Farbe: goldiges orange elox


----------



## Pure_Power (31. Mai 2013)

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Float 40...


----------



## MaW:) (2. Juni 2013)

Pure Power bist mit dem DBa im Ion zufrieden?


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juni 2013)

Gabel nach der Ausfahrt getauscht?


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juni 2013)

War gestern auch mal im Dreck


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. Juni 2013)

So muss das aussehen!

Farbliches Konzept hast du aber mit der Kurbel über den Haufen geworfen


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juni 2013)

Hä ich? Wieso Kurbel ist doch schwarz...der andere laufradsatz hat noch Lila Naben


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. Juni 2013)

Aber die hässlichste Achse auf dem Kurbelmarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juni 2013)

Stimmt wohl...für mich kam nur die e13 oder Saint ins frage und fand die dann doch etwas cooler...das Gold stört halt


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juni 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl...für mich kam nur die e13 oder Saint ins frage und fand die dann doch etwas cooler...das Gold stört halt


passt doch super zum Conti-Schriftzug


----------



## Jones2606 (5. Juni 2013)

Hi. Ich würde, wenn es paßt, einen ION20 Rahmen in L (2012) gegen ein ION18 Rahmen in L tauschen. 

Sollte es jemanden geben der das gleiche Problem, nur anders herum, hat wie ich kann der sich ja mal melden.


----------



## CYBO (17. Juni 2013)

Moin
Welchen Tune fährt man im ION bei einem RS Vivid R2C?

VG


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juni 2013)

Mid...


----------



## CYBO (17. Juni 2013)

also MM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2013)

Beim Vivid Air ist es M/M 
Daher beim Coil wohl auch...


----------



## MaW:) (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ein Vivid air mit M/M Tune für´s IOn geholt, fuhr sich sch****.
Zugstufe viel zu schnell und Druckstufe total unbeschreiblich schlecht.
Lieber das Geld in ein CCDBa investieren. Planetarischer Unterschied

Ps.: Der Vivid ist von der ersten Generation, ggf. hat sich was geändert.


----------



## Pure_Power (17. Juni 2013)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich komme mit dem CC DBA auch "out of the Box" gut klar.


----------



## Obstbrot (17. Juni 2013)

es gefällt mir von umbau zu umbau besser  neue Acros pedale (made in germany eben) 




EDIT: @kephren23 schon klar


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

wäre auch schlimm wenns hässlicher werden würde.


----------



## trailterror (18. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juni 2013)

Sehr schick!bin mit meinem eigentlich auch absolut zufrieden...bis ich von Works components nen Steuersatz gefunden hab mit dem ich den Lenkwinkel flacher bekomme,jemand Erfahrung mit sowas bei 1 1/8?


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Juni 2013)

Gud`n,
mal ne Frage zum entlacken. hat das jemand beim Ion schon mal professionell machen lassen ?
Wenn ja, wo und wieviel hat das gekostet ?
Oder gibts dafür auch ein Hausmittelchen ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab meinen gepulverten Rahmen entlacken und eloxieren lassen!
Entlacken hat 10â¬ gekostet bei Emlich-Eloxal


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Juni 2013)

Danke 

und was hat das eloxieren gekostet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Juni 2013)

Ruf am besten an und frag

Ich habe fürs Eloxieren, Entlacken und Versand 120 bezahlt, gab aber auch ein paar Probleme bei mir


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2013)

Ich liebe dieses Bike - einfach nur brachial!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. August 2013)

Traum


----------



## mad-drive (13. August 2013)

Mein ION


----------



## xMARTINx (13. August 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Timmy35 (14. August 2013)

Da passt sogar der Schriftzug vom Reifen zum Extra-Love


----------



## MaW:) (14. August 2013)

Aktueller Aufbau, mit veränderter Zugführung für Schaltung und hinterer Bremse.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. August 2013)

Also das Rad ist gut aber mit dem Vorbau kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden


----------



## MaW:) (14. August 2013)

Warum wenn ich fragen darf?  
Ich habe mir erst mal zur probe ein längeren Vorbau geholt, weil mir das Bike in den Kurven mit dem breiten Lenker probleme verursacht hatte. meine Körperhaltung war einfach verkrampft Bin von 35mm auf 60mm gegangen und muss sagen das es sich für mich besser fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (14. August 2013)

Er sieht sehr bescheiden aus finde ich ... 60mm? Wie groß bist du? Ich fahre 45mm und manchmal 50 aber 60 ist schon ordentlich, breiten Lenker fahre ich auch


----------



## MaW:) (14. August 2013)

Ich habe das Bike schon paar Jahre wie du bestimmt weist. Der Rahmen ist große s und ich bin 1,68. Den Lenker(800mm, 38 hoch, 6°up, 9°back) habe ich so eingestellt das er mir gut in den Händen liegt, die Griffe stehen aber parallel zum Steuerrohr. 
Lenker hier auf dem Bild leider leicht verdreht.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. August 2013)

Schon ordentlich backsweep wenn man von oben schaut. Bin auch immer 820mm Gefahren, dann 800 und bin jetzt auf nen 30mm fatbar in 78mm zurück und obwohl ich immer superbreit wollte muss ich zugeben jetzt ist echt besser! Na wenn du so zurechtkommst ist die Hauptsache


----------



## dangerousD (21. August 2013)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bike schon paar Jahre wie du bestimmt weist. Der Rahmen ist große s und ich bin 1,68. Den Lenker(800mm, 38 hoch, 6°up, 9°back) habe ich so eingestellt das er mir gut in den Händen liegt, die Griffe stehen aber parallel zum Steuerrohr.
> Lenker hier auf dem Bild leider leicht verdreht.



Naja, bei dem Backsweep bist Du mit den Händen wahrscheinlich in der gleichen Position, wie mit einem "geraderen" Lenker bei 35mm Vorbau. Insofern macht ein 60er Vorbau schon wieder Sinn  Aber es gibt weniger klobige - der Truvativ hat die Eleganz eines Backsteins. Zum Testen ausreichend, aber dauerhaft würde MIR der nicht gefallen.


----------



## MaW:) (21. August 2013)

Nur das eben beim Geraden lenker die Handgelenkte total schmerzhaft da stehn, habe eben ein geraden Lenker hier


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2013)

Könnte halt aber auch sein das der linker zu breit ist und deswegen die Handgelenke doof stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (21. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Könnte halt aber auch sein das der linker zu breit ist und deswegen die Handgelenke doof stehen



Beide lenker haben 800mm Der back sweet machts


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2013)

Wenn du recht klein bist hast du sicher kein extrem breites kreuz und da spielt die Breite auch eine Rolle...weniger Breite und weniger backsweep und die Hände stehen auch ordentlich. Nur ein tip


----------



## MaW:) (21. August 2013)

Der Tipp is ja gut und schön, aber Das is mir bewusst

Also ICH WILL EURE BIKES SEHEH


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2013)

Na gut, hier 











Inzwischen mit Nukeproof-Griffen, natÃ¼rlich die Sam Hill Teile ð und Crank Brothers StÃ¼tze


----------



## Physio (21. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Na gut, hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Watt haste da fÃ¼r Naben drin? Sieht lecker aus...


----------



## dangerousD (21. August 2013)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Also ICH WILL EURE BIKES SEHEH



Will mal nicht so sein... nicht ganz neu, das Foto, aber das Bike ist zu sehen. Sestriere, Italien. Auf knapp 2400m 





Bei mir wirkt "L" irgendwie so klein  Beim nächsten wird's wohl etwas größer, wobei ich mich nicht unwohl auf dem Bike fühle.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2013)

Das sieht wirklich klein aus aber solang es dir passt...

Ach ja Naben sind Reverse.


----------



## Obstbrot (21. August 2013)

MaW:) schrieb:


> ICH WILL EURE BIKES SEHEH


da schließ ich mich doch glatt an  war zwar schon mal aber ich mag das bild


----------



## Pure_Power (21. August 2013)

ohne Pedale:


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2013)

Schick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (24. August 2013)

Hallo,

Habe mir diese Woche einen Ion ST Rahmen (2007) gekauft und hätte dazu eine frage.

Auf dem Tech-Sheet steht beim Sattelstützenmaß 30mm - welche stütze kann ich da nehmen? Am Markt gibt's ja nicht sehr viele mit diesem Maß. Oder passt eine 30,9 auch ins Sattelrohr?


----------



## nollak (24. August 2013)

Thomson und NC17 fallen mir da so spontan ein.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2013)

Ich muss ne 30,9 fahren wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche. 
Welches Baujahr ist dein Rahmen?


----------



## Crazyfist (24. August 2013)

xmartinx schrieb:


> ich muss ne 30,9 fahren wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche.
> Welches baujahr ist dein rahmen?


 
07


----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2013)

Müsste eigentlich 30,9 sein


----------



## Crazyfist (24. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> MÃ¼sste eigentlich 30,9 sein


 
Lt. Diesem pdf sinds 30mm

_www.*nic*olai.net/files/*nic*-*cat*-*08*-*lr*.pdf_â


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2013)

Ab 09 wohl 30,9

http://www.nicolai.net/files/ion_st_09.pdf

Ich hab aber auch ne vage/verschwommene erinnerung dass es mal 30mm bei N gegeben hat...?


----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2013)

Ich hatte ein Ion glaub Nr 7 oder so, also eines der ersten und das hatte auch 30,9


----------



## MaW:) (24. August 2013)

Am besten erst nachmessen wenn der Rahmen da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2013)

Ansonsten wurde ich es auf 30,9 ausreiben lassen. Ist beim gutem Händler problemlos möglich.

Gruss


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. August 2013)

Ich habe Rahmennummer 28 und der hat 30,0 Sattelstützendurchmesser


----------



## mok2905 (24. August 2013)

Mein 2009er hat auch 30,0mm. Glaube das wurde erst 2010 geändert. 

Ich fahr ne NC 17 Empire II.


----------



## Timmy35 (24. August 2013)

Shannon gibts auch in dem durchmesser


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wurde ich es auf 30,9 ausreiben lassen. Ist beim gutem Händler problemlos möglich.
> 
> Gruss




Ich kann das nicht 

Notiz an mich: Werkzeug beschaffen wenn es nötig wird


----------



## Crazyfist (25. August 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, werds wohl wirklich erst abmessen, wenn's angekommen ist - die Vorfreude is halt schon so groß 

Hab aber in der Zwischenzeit eine Reduzierhülse von 30mm auf 27,2mm gefunden und da schauts mitm Angebot gleich wieder besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (25. August 2013)

Du bist aber trotzdem nen super Händler!

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (26. August 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Du bist aber trotzdem nen super Händler!
> 
> Gruss



Ohne das Werkzeug? ich weiß ja nich, muss mir das glaub ich nochmal mit dem Püfftreffen überlegen


----------



## Crazyfist (27. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Merkmale, an denen man das Herstellungsjahr eines ION ST Rahmens feststellen kann?

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei manchen Rahmen die Zuganschläge auf der Unterseite der Druckstrebe sind und bei anderen wieder auf der oberen Seite, bzw. habe ich gesehen, dass machen Wippen geschraubt sind...


----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Merkmale, an denen man das Herstellungsjahr eines ION ST Rahmens feststellen kann?
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei manchen Rahmen die Zuganschläge auf der Unterseite der Druckstrebe sind und bei anderen wieder auf der oberen Seite, bzw. habe ich gesehen, dass machen Wippen geschraubt sind...



Sicherste Variante: Rahmennummer > Nicolai fragen. Zuganschläge sind konfigurierbar, d.h. kein zuverlässiges Merkmal für die Altersbestimmung


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. August 2013)

Und der Umlenkhebel wurde nachträglich für alle Rahmen ausgetauscht, wer den nicht ausgetauscht hat, kann das aber immernoch machen. Wurde eigentlich jedem Besitzer bzw. Händler zugeschickt


----------



## Obstbrot (27. August 2013)

SOOOOOOOOOOO habs zwar schon auf der vorherigen Seite, aber es gibt ne schöne Änderung. Der häßliche Sattel ist mal von mir überarbeitet worden 
Schöner neuer Bezug, finds klasse (trotz der ein oder anderen kleinen Falte), was man aus so nem ranzigen SDG Bel Air noch alles rausholen kann! 










Gruß
obstbrot


----------



## Geißlein (11. September 2013)

Mein ION ST hat nun seit heute Morgen 180 gr. weniger auf den Rippen.
Hab eine RCS Titanfeder eingebaut.
Gesamtgewicht weiss ich noch nicht... muss erst wiegen


----------



## xMARTINx (11. September 2013)

Beiden Bremsen kannst noch etwa zwei Kilo rausholenð aber s halbes Rad!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

Ist das ein Liftbügelüberzug...und wenn, bringt das so wirklich was?...und geiles Rad

G.


----------



## WODAN (11. September 2013)

Super Ion.
Die Bremshebel der ersten Gustav M Serie sind die Besten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (11. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike.

Meins sollte diese Woche auch fertig werden, dann gibts Bilder...


----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2013)

Bin kein Fan des Ion, aber das taugt mir.


----------



## CYBO (16. September 2013)

Update ION:


----------



## xMARTINx (16. September 2013)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Otterauge (17. September 2013)

Hast dir Mühe gegeben


----------



## CYBO (17. September 2013)

Danke
Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit! Sieht nicht nur gut aus sondern fährt sich Sau geil.
Der neue Vivid R2C mit ML Tune funktioniert Super und passt hervorragend zum ION.


----------



## Simbl (17. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Ion! Was issen das für ne Titanfeder?


----------



## CYBO (17. September 2013)

Danke  
Nukeproof


----------



## Crazyfist (20. September 2013)

Endlich ist mein Aufbau fertig. Als nächstes kommt noch ein oranger Nicolai Schriftzug aufs Oberrohr. Passende Decals für die Boxxer sind auch bereits bestellt...












Gestern auch gleich im Bikepark getestet - genial!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (20. September 2013)

Ein wikrlich schickes Gerät. Ich würde die Boxxer-Decals so lassen. Die passen doch super zu den gelben Akzenten am Hinterbau. Bei Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr würde ich lediglich das weiße N gegen eines in der Farbe Blau oder Blaumetallic tauschen, damit sich das Blau der Pedale irgendwo wiederfindet.


----------



## Crazyfist (20. September 2013)

Auf dem Foto kommt das nicht so rüber, aber die eloxierten Parts sind orange und der Aufkleber auf der Gabel ist gelb - das schlägt sich irgendwie...
Die Pedale werden demnächst sandgestrahlt.

Hat irgendwer eine Anleitung zur Geometrie- und Federwegsverstellung als PDF oder so? Ich finde leider auf der Nicolai Homepage nichts passendes.


----------



## Elfriede (20. September 2013)

Nur das hier:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=32&output=html

oder

http://www.nicolai.net/files/ion_st_09.pdf


----------



## Crazyfist (20. September 2013)

Danke  - das hab ich auch schon gesehen. Mein Rahmen ist aber aus 2008 und da hat sich zum 011er Modell einiges geändert


----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2013)

Wenn du Geo ändern willst einfach Dämpferschlitten verstellen aber immer Kollisionskontrolle machen ( Hinterrad-Rahmen)


----------



## Crazyfist (20. September 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wenn du Geo ändern willst einfach Dämpferschlitten verstellen aber immer Kollisionskontrolle machen ( Hinterrad-Rahmen)



... und Sattel - der war das Erste, was es erwischt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (26. September 2013)

Kleines Update:
Schwarzes Casting an die 888
Neuer gebrauchter Sattel
Tech V4 vorne


----------



## raschaa (26. September 2013)

schicker dämpfer


----------



## pfalz (26. September 2013)

Angefixt


----------



## MLK-LAW (29. September 2013)

Gibts eig. News vom "Ion 20 Effi"? Geo? Preis? Ab wann?


----------



## MaW:) (29. September 2013)

Ist ein Prototyp, dauert noch eine weile bis da was kommt


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Oktober 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ruf am besten an und frag
> 
> Ich habe fürs Eloxieren, Entlacken und Versand 120 bezahlt, gab aber auch ein paar Probleme bei mir



gibts da auch ne Adresse zu ?
ich würds gerne so, wie den Sunline Vorbau in Titan eloxieren lassen


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ein Straitline Vorbau.


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Oktober 2013)

ja meine ich doch 
den fahre ich ja auch selber in Titan


----------



## MLK-LAW (13. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht gibts ja Erfahrungswerte:
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einen längeren Dämpfer in mein 2012er Ion ST (XL) zu schrauben. Bevor jetzt jeder schreit, dass das nicht geht, hätte ich gern gewusst ob das schon mal wer ausprobiert hat. Ich will nicht mehr Federweg (Fahr jetzt grad 197mm und hab den Schlitten um ein Loch noch vorn versetzt {63,5 Grad}), sondern ein besseres Daempferverhalten.


----------



## Otterauge (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr mein L mit 240er und exenter am Dämpfer um auf 63° zu kommen. Andere aus unseren Verein fahren auch ein längeren Dämpfer

Allerdings fahr ich auch auf langen Federweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. Oktober 2013)

Gibt's da auch was offizielles von Nicolai zu?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich weiß: Nein. Funktioniert offiziell nicht. Sollte man daher nur auf eigene Verantwortung machen. 
Bei uns haben aber einige gute Erfahrungen damit 

Ich habe auch einen 222mm Dämpfer mit -7 mm Offset im Helius AM (ist eigentlich auch zu lang. Bin aber mega zufrieden).


----------



## MLK-LAW (14. Oktober 2013)

Mein Zugang waer ja prinzipiell folgender: Eine kürzere vorder Daempferaufnahme (aus einem L oder M) und an der Wippe, etwa 5-10mm nach hinten versetzt, eine zusätzliche Bohrung (Platz is da jedenfalls).
Federweg wird wahrsch. von 197mm auf 205-210mm anwachsen.


----------



## MLK-LAW (14. Oktober 2013)

So, mal Volker bei Nicolai geschrieben und ihm die Sache erklärt, so wie ich's mir vorstelle. Cool wär' ja ein Upgrade-Kit (Schlitten + Wippe) direkt von Nicolai...


----------



## MaW:) (14. Oktober 2013)

Der federweg steigt von 197 auf 213mm an.

Ich fahre z.Z. den CCDBa und hatte davor vivid air und BOS. Und der CCDBa macht von den drei dämpfern die beste performance. 
Fahre auch nur 222mm in der 197mm stellung.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (15. Oktober 2013)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> So, mal Volker bei Nicolai geschrieben und ihm die Sache erklärt, so wie ich's mir vorstelle. Cool wär' ja ein Upgrade-Kit (Schlitten + Wippe) direkt von Nicolai...



Die Antwort wuerde mich auch interessiern....


----------



## Crazyfist (15. Oktober 2013)

Bis zum nächsten Bikepark-Besuch wird auch die Vorderbremse wieder ordnungsgemäß montiert


----------



## MLK-LAW (15. Oktober 2013)

Also, nach etwas hin und her, die Antwort von Volker:
hallo Roland, 
    da hast du dich ja eingehend mit auseinander gesetzt. 
    ich fürchte mit mehr support als bereits in aussicht gestellt werd     ich nicht dienen können; es hat seit der geburt des Ion 20 niemand     diesen wunsch geäußert, einen markt für upgrade kits sehe ich nicht.     
    ich kann dir gerne die dämpferaufnahmen verkaufen und du kannst     damit deinen plänen nachgehn, du tust das ja mit bedacht und es     kommt für dich bestimmt auch ein gutes ergebnis raus aber für uns     ist das nix.
    gruß
    volker


----------



## MLK-LAW (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn also auf einmal alle ION Besitzer mit eine ähnlichen Anfrage an Nicolai herantreten, dann gibt's das am Ende wirklich......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (16. Oktober 2013)

Mach dir doch einfach solche Exenter-Dämpferbuchsen oder die gibt es sicher auch zu kaufen und dann probier bis es dir passt.


----------



## Obstbrot (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## mad-drive (11. Januar 2014)

ION am Strom



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1546388]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (28. Januar 2014)

Fährt von euch jemand einen ouble Barrel AIr an seinem Ion und kann mir mal ein paar Erfahrungen schildern?


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Januar 2014)

Funktioniert out-of-the-box tadellos. Kann mich nicht beschweren.
Ich habe beim Haupt-DH-Bike die Marke gewechselt.
Mein Ion als Resteteileaufbau:


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (28. Januar 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Funktioniert out-of-the-box tadellos. Kann mich nicht beschweren.
> Ich habe beim Haupt-DH-Bike die Marke gewechselt.
> Mein Ion als Resteteileaufbau:



Hast du einen direkten Vergleich zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer? War die Federwegsausnutzung mit dem Luftdämpfer ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)




----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

Das kenn ich doch.
Schöne Grüße

Wann kommt denn dein 20er???


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

ich glaube KW 8, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## NorwegianWood (5. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich glaube KW 8, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.



etwa das neue?


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich glaube KW 8, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


Is ja nich mehr lange hin 


NorwegianWood schrieb:


> etwa das neue?


Welches denn sonst?


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

jenau......


----------



## NorwegianWood (5. Februar 2014)

Na dann dauert es ja mit einem Erstausrittsbericht hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu lange.. bin schon auf Rahmengröße und Farbgebung gespannt!


----------



## Freeerider81 (5. Februar 2014)

Im Puff gibt es nur S-Rahmen


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

Doppel S, schreib ich mal lieber

Schwarz und S Rahmengröße 
Frage ist wie die EL diesmal aussehen wird, vermute aber das der UL schwarz sein wird, vielleicht mit farbige Lagerdeckel


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Im Puff gibt es nur S-Rahmen






NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Na dann dauert es ja mit einem Erstausrittsbericht hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu lange.. bin schon auf Rahmengröße und Farbgebung gespannt!



Das wird leider dauern bis ich die Karre aufgebaut bekomme. Es gibt noch keine 650B Wixx....ahm...Boxxer und Acros baut keine 157mm Naben 



kephren23 schrieb:


> Doppel S, schreib ich mal lieber
> 
> Schwarz und S Rahmengröße
> Frage ist wie die EL diesmal aussehen wird, vermute aber das der UL schwarz sein wird, vielleicht mit farbige Lagerdeckel



Die Kiste wird in der Tat komplett schwatt.... ich will ein Baik das böse ist....richtig böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Februar 2014)

Dein neues Schwarzes Ratt wird genauso wenig böse sein .............. als wie du.


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Dein neues Schwarzes Ratt wird genauso wenig böse sein .............. als wie du.


 ich wollts nich schreiben!
Aber immerhin hat er dann ein neues "kleines Schwarzes"


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

menno


schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Dein neues Schwarzes Ratt wird genauso wenig böse sein .............. als wie du.



Menno


----------



## NorwegianWood (6. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird leider dauern bis ich die Karre aufgebaut bekomme. Es gibt noch keine 650B Wixx....ahm...Boxxer und Acros baut keine 157mm Naben



Schon 'ne Felgenwahl getroffen?


----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2014)

Flow EX is ne gute Lösung, vielleicht vorrübergehend auf na Hope ? 

Und als Gabel ne X-Fusion vielleicht mal?
In Silbergrau sieht die ziemlich geil aus, und das schwarz ist auch ziemlich geil .

Ach ja ich träum schon wieder!


----------



## WODAN (21. Februar 2014)




----------



## Jones2606 (14. April 2014)

Kurze Frage: Ich hab in meinem ION20 einen Zero Stack Steuersatz. Wenn ich die untere Schale gegen einen Ahead austauschen würde (z.b Acros o. Reset) mit ca.15mm Bauhöhe,müsste, wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege, der Lenkwinkel flacher werde. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Jones2606 (14. April 2014)

XXX


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. April 2014)

Der Lenkwinkel wird flacher und das Tretlager kommt höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones2606 (14. April 2014)

Aber eigentlich fährt ja auch kaum einer ZS im ION. Müsste demnach passen. Im TechSheet sind die 15mm eh mit eingerechnet. "Damals" gab es nur ganze Sets und nicht Ober- und Unterschale einzeln.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. April 2014)

Kannst du deine gewünschte Einstellung nicht über den Dämpferschlitten erreichen?


----------



## Jones2606 (14. April 2014)

Ich möchte die Front insgesamt etwas höher haben. Einfach mal probieren.


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das wird leider dauern bis ich die Karre aufgebaut bekomme. Es gibt noch keine 650B Wixx....ahm...Boxxer und Acros baut keine 157mm Naben



Dann probier' doch eine Fox Air oder die Dorado.
Naben gibts doch auch andere schöne.


----------



## kephren23 (14. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann probier' doch eine Fox Air oder die Dorado.
> Naben gibts doch auch andere schöne.


Hat doch schon eine geordert, die kommt ja auch bald, also die Boxxer, was anderers möchte er glaube ich nicht!


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann probier' doch eine Fox Air oder die Dorado.
> Naben gibts doch auch andere schöne.



Fox und Manitou kommen für mich nicht in Frage..... bin RS Pro Dealer 

Und Naben hab ich ja jetzt welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2014)

Sehr schön ! Mach' doch einen Aufbauthread mit schönen Bildern.


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Mach' doch einen Aufbauthread mit schönen Bildern.



habsch doch 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion-20-650b-teile-rahmen-baik-und-aufbau-galerie.682481/


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2014)

Gibts das Ion nur mit 157er Hinterbau ?

Oder könnte man das auch mit 73er Innenlager und 135er Hinterbau haben ?


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2014)

glaube ich nicht. warum auch?


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2014)

Ich fand das am K9 schon sehr geil, dass man völlig freie Laufradwahl und Kurbelwahl bei 135mm/73mm und einen schmalen Hinterbau hatte.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gibts das Ion nur mit 157er Hinterbau ?
> 
> Oder könnte man das auch mit 73er Innenlager und 135er Hinterbau haben ?



Auch mit 142er, dann ist abe die Schaltung gleich mit eingebaut  

G.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (15. April 2014)

Jones2606 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Front insgesamt etwas höher haben. Einfach mal probieren.



Alternativ kannst du das mit sowas ausprobieren (gibt es auch von vielen anderen Herstellern):

http://www.ti-springs.com/Direct_Mount_Stem_Spacer/p1892585_11185387.aspx

Da musst du nicht gleich den Steuersatz umbauen...


----------



## xMARTINx (16. April 2014)

Gibt's auch von North Shore Billet, hab ich zb


----------



## Obstbrot (8. Mai 2014)




----------



## Boetus (18. April 2015)

hier kuckt ma !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boetus (18. April 2015)

so sahs vorher aus 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/m-pire-ion-st-gallerie.350375/page-106


----------



## WODAN (25. September 2016)

Ja es gibt auch noch oldschool Ion20 im Einsatz ;-)


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Oktober 2016)

Moin 
Mal ne frage, liebäugel grad mitn ion20 ausm Bikemarkt in Größe L. Bin mit 1,78m genau an der Grenze M/L. Gibts jemanden Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen ? 
Bin immer M Rahmen gefahren bei Nicolai bisher 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2016)

Länger is geiler..sagt man jetzt doch


----------



## WODAN (16. Oktober 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Moin
> Mal ne frage, liebäugel grad mitn ion20 ausm Bikemarkt in Größe L. Bin mit 1,78m genau an der Grenze M/L. Gibts jemanden Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen ?
> Bin immer M Rahmen gefahren bei Nicolai bisher
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit. 

Ich lag auch immer bei 1.80m zwischen M und L. Bisher habe ich immer zu M tendiert, siehe Post zuvor. Geschmackssache


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Oktober 2016)

Hab es genommen, mal schauen, lang mit kurzem Hinterbau kann nicht verkehrt sein 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Oktober 2016)

Angekommen







Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2016)

Mit Dämpfer 







Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## WODAN (6. November 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Mit Dämpfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du lässt Dir aber Zeit mit dem Aufbau.  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (6. November 2016)

pals noch einer eins möchte .................hätte da noch ein ion modell 12 kauf 13


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2016)

WODAN schrieb:


> Du lässt Dir aber Zeit mit dem Aufbau.  ;-)



Keine Gabel, keine Bremsen...Düse momentan mitn ollen Cannondale Hardtail rum 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2016)

Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2016)

Schönes Rad  Bis auf den Antrieb


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2016)

Danke. Na ja das ist halt Geschmackssache im Park für mich ausreichend. 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2016)

Was ist das für eine Kurbel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2016)

Ne Reverse Legend, hatte ich von vom Strike und schwarz lackiert


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad  Bis auf den Antrieb


...... ja gell, der fehlt mir auch fast komplett ..........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Länger is geiler..sagt man jetzt doch



Sagt man ........ bloß, ist das auch so ?


----------



## tadea nuts (16. Dezember 2016)

Schöner Aufbau. Und wenn man mit Singlespeed zurecht kommt ist das optimal.


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2016)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...... ja gell, der fehlt mir auch fast komplett ..........





Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen/hören oder was auch immer....

Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch kleine warzige Kröte


----------



## der-gute (17. Dezember 2016)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Sagt man ........ bloß, ist das auch so ?


Bei MIR (literally) is das so


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen/hören oder was auch immer....
> 
> Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch kleine warzige Kröte


Linda´le und dir auch ............


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Januar 2017)

So kleines Update. Mein Rahmen war ja gebraucht und ich mich gewundert warum ich die Bremse nicht gescheit schleiffrei bekomme. So wie es aussieht hat die hintere Aufnahme mal einen abbekommen und ist deutlich näher an der Scheibe als die vordere. Sobald man da festzieht schleift die Bremse weil der Sattel gegen die Scheibe drückt. 
Hab dem Volker mal geschrieben mal sehen was er sagt 






















Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2017)

Hab denen neulich auch geschrieben...antworten die jemals ?


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Januar 2017)

Der Volker eigentlich immer innerhalb von zwei/drei Tagen. 

Kumpel hat G19 bestellt, zwei Wochen später kam erst Bestätigungsmail. Sind wohl grad viele krank. 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (24. Januar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab denen neulich auch geschrieben...antworten die jemals ?



Was brauchst denn ?
Dein Rahmen da?


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2017)

Nur genaue Geodaten.

Ne, Rahmen ist noch nicht da.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Januar 2017)

Hier 
http://2009.nicolai.net/pdf/Ion ST 2010.pdf


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2017)

Ja, hab ich auch gefunden !
Genau die waren nämlich nicht da auf der Website.


----------



## Bjunior (4. April 2017)

Hab das Bike von "pfalz" bzw "wodan" wieder belebt


----------

